# Vengeance in Mornonas



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

The group reaches Mornonas around 3pm in the afternoon. From far you were able to see the tall spire of the Grand Wizard the tallest building of the city, then the observatory and the hall of justice. 

You first go through the wooden palissade build at the base of the hill on which the city is build. The city is build on an artificial hill. 









*OOC:*



For a more complete description of the city go read post 9 Mornonas







You enter the wooden palissade the guards look at you suspitiously they usually don't like adventurer, because they usually means more troubles. 

You walk up the steep hill. On your right you notice an ingenious mechanism that help heavy wagons climb up the hill.

You then walks towards the main gates, the two soldiers seem quite busy checking various merchandise wagon from a group elven gypsies and don't pay too much attention to you. You are now in the city. In front of you at the end of the street, you see the Central Market busy as always, on each side of the roads are small shops and restaurants most of them seems to be oriented towards travellers. You notice also a patrol of 4 soldier walking among the crowd making sure everything stays under control. 

Karn turns towards you  Now what? I haven't been here for years

Gnarll adds  Wow never been here this is a nice city 

From everywhere you can see the Grand Wizard tower, people in Mornonas frequently use it to orient themselves.

OOC don't forget to register to the thread


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is impressed with Mornomas, having never seen a town much bigger than Pruman.  He's been thinking about the day as they've been riding.  "Gnarll, Karn, do either of you know this city well?  We should secure a place to stay.  One that is quiet and doesn't ask questions, if possible.  I don't know how our confrontation will go, if it happens at all.  But it could get ugly.  We have no proof to offer the authorities that the conselor was involved in the Pruman attrocity, and we may find ourselves on the wrong side of the law.  It's a risk I'm very willing to take."

"So our first two goals are to obtain secure shelter, and to locate the Temple of Helm on Viral street.  Perhaps we could meet again at the Grand Wizard's tower tonight."

_OOC:  I'd like to continue conversations with Jasper and Dai that would have occured the prior evening or during the hours of travel.  I think I'll post those in the prior thread to avoid timeslip here._


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2004)

OOC no problem Manzita. Also the Grand wizard tower is within the university wall and can only be accessed by student, professor and various notable, I doubt a simple militian would be allowed to enter. 

Silentspace I assumed that you waited to have a confortable space to cast your spells. I figured that it could be difficult to study documents on a horse.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 30, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

"The first place I'm heading to is my uncle's house.  We shouldn't wait until tonight to meet up, they could be having their meeting tonight."  

OOC: Jasper would have brought his siblings along too, to foist them off on his uncle.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2004)

*Solomon*

"I will head to Viral street directly.  I will stay there, attempting to find concealment and watch out for our quarry.  Karn and Gnarl, can you find us good shelter?  Then wait for us where we can meet you.  Can either of you suggest a good spot?  Jasper, perhaps after speaking to your uncle, you could head for the Temple as well.  Oculon, Tellic, Dai, what are your preferences?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

*Oculus*

Oculus commends Jraq and Trolm on their professionalism.  He tells them that they'll be on guard duty while he and Jasper do some information gathering, and to stay alert.

Once they get to Mornonas Oculus will take the book to the university library, find an isolated, secluded spot, and cast Comprehend Languages.  He'll also do some research there if that will help.  [Are there any sages or professors at the university that Oculus knows that might be of assistance?]

Afterwards he'll meet up with the others to share his findings.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 2, 2004)

Oculus, Jasper, his sibblings and the two soldiers turn on University st. Jasper's Uncle lives near the University campus. Walking down this street brings back a lot of memories. They walk for about 1mile before reaching the campus wall. Oculus then heads toward the university doors and Jasper continue his walk towards his uncle houses with his sibbling and the two soldier who are not allowed inside the university walls.

Oculus present his university pass to the guards who allow him access to the campus. He quickly heads toward the campus university, where he hopes he can find references or people that could help him with the books. He walks about a 100 meters in the beautifull inner garden. He passes in front of the central fountain where all the intellectual relax and discuss various serious or less serious matters. Usually Oculus would have stoped and chat with some of the students/teachers. But now he doesn't really have the time to discuss about the two suns or how to grow flowers. He finally reaches the library door. The library is a very large rectangular building. The books are placed on shelves located all around the library. In the centers there are benches that are lit by well of light three floors above. Oculus quietly enters take a good look to see if he can recognise a known figure. What a surprise sitting at a table about 40 meters in front he recognises the Councellor, he has two of the rocks in front of him and his currently reading a books, looking at the rocks once in a while. One of the University teacher is sitting with him reading a book. He recognises one of his teachers. The women who taught him the basics theory of magic. She has very long grey hair and his quite good looking for a women of 75 years old. 

Jasper finally reaches his uncle houses. He knocks on the door his aunt answers. "Jasper, what are you doing here? Let me open you the door" She let Jasper, his sibblings enter but is not sure about letting the two soldiers in. Jasper finally convince her that they are friends. Jasper uncles appears a few second later from an adjacent room. Jasper explain the whole story to his uncle and aunt. They are both very sad to learn that your parents were killed. They agree to take of your sibblings. The two soldiers stay at the back the whole time trying to be as discreet as possible through out this very sad and private family moment.
Jasper uncles, his eyes all red, asks Jasper I never expected your first experience at adventuring to be so hard. If you want to stop and continue your study I will understand, but if you want to shed the light on the situation I am willing to help  He awaits your answer.

OOC I will wait for Dai and Telic answer before posting the rest.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

_The councilor, here!  What is he doing with my old professor?_

Seeing that the two are a good 40 meters away, Oculus will duck behind a bookcase and pull up the hood on his robes.  Then he'll move closer, through the stacks, as a student or researcher would, pausing to take books out and read them, getting closer to take a look at what they are doing.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 3, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon is impressed with Mornomas, having never seen a town much bigger than Pruman.  He's been thinking about the day as they've been riding.  "Gnarll, Karn, do either of you know this city well?  We should secure a place to stay.  One that is quiet and doesn't ask questions, if possible.  I don't know how our confrontation will go, if it happens at all.  But it could get ugly.  We have no proof to offer the authorities that the conselor was involved in the Pruman attrocity, and we may find ourselves on the wrong side of the law.  It's a risk I'm very willing to take."
> 
> "So our first two goals are to obtain secure shelter, and to locate the Temple of Helm on Viral street.  Perhaps we could meet again at the Grand Wizard's tower tonight."




"Hmm... we should meet at one of these restaurants in a couple hours for an early supper, and share what we've learned.  Then we can head to that temple to see if anyone is meeting there.  That one."  Jasper says, pointing at a randomly chosen restuarant.



> Jasper finally reaches his uncle houses. He knocks on the door his aunt answers. "Jasper, what are you doing here? Let me open you the door" She let Jasper, his sibblings enter but is not sure about letting the two soldiers in. Jasper finally convince her that they are friends. Jasper uncles appears a few second later from an adjacent room. Jasper explain the whole story to his uncle and aunt. They are both very sad to learn that your parents were killed. They agree to take of your sibblings. The two soldiers stay at the back the whole time trying to be as discreet as possible through out this very sad and private family moment.
> Jasper uncles, his eyes all red, asks Jasper I never expected your first experience at adventuring to be so hard. If you want to stop and continue your study I will understand, but if you want to shed the light on the situation I am willing to help He awaits your answer




Jasper pauses for a moment to collect his thoughts, then looks back at his uncle.  Joe has never before seen Jasper with such a loook of determination on his face.  "I can't go back to my studies while the people that massacred an entire village, and my parents, are running loose.  Not to mention a goblinoid army.  But I do need to go back to the university, there's just so much I don't know.  Do you know anything else about that unit you Oculus and I joined?  I remember you mentioning the baron.  Was he involved somehow?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 4, 2004)

Oculus walks through the bookcase as stealthy as he can. The pair seems so concentrated on what they are doing that they probably wouldn't notice an elephant entering the place. Oculus is able to position himself behind the pair. They seem to discuss about various interpretations of the book in front of them. Three rocks are placed on the table in front of them, they look at them then refer to the book and debate oraly. They both seems passionate about their research. 

Jasper uncle while quite affected by the death of his relative, seems reconforted by Japser attitude, he always wanted him to follow his footstep. Jasper aunt went up upstairs to ashamed to cry in front of the children and the soldier. Joe walks to a large piece of furniture and grap a bottle of strong Axyrian gin. He pours himself a glass and offers Jasper and the soldier one. The two soldier politely refuse the offer stating that they are on duty. 

When Jasper ask about the baron and the unit they suddenly pay more attention to the discussion, probably hopping to learn more about their mission. Joe finishes his small glass and poor a second one before answering Jasper. He drink a second glass and put the glass on the stone cubbard.  "Jasper, I can't help you with that. I was at the baron's court when I overheard about those soldiers. I then offered your services. In a sense it's a good thing that you participated, if you want I can get you an audience with the baron? He is a busy man but he how me a couple, so we might be able to meet tomorrow afternoon during his daily hour with the commoners. What do you think?  On that he pours himself another glass.

The two soldiers seems dissapointed by Joe answer, obviously seriously affected by the news.  Jasper we should not wait tomorrow, we need to tell the baron as quickly as possible. The quicker we act the more villages we can save


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus walks through the bookcase as stealthy as he can. The pair seems so concentrated on what they are doing that they probably wouldn't notice an elephant entering the place. Oculus is able to position himself behind the pair. They seem to discuss about various interpretations of the book in front of them. Three rocks are placed on the table in front of them, they look at them then refer to the book and debate oraly. They both seems passionate about their research.




Oculus continues to listen about the different interpretations.  He also studies the book and the rocks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 4, 2004)

Oculus would have to get closer, while quite passionate about what they are doing they are whispering [OOC people usually don't talk loud in a library]. From his position he cannot easily identify the books but the rocks are the same as the one pictures in the book he is planning to study.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus would have to get closer, while quite passionate about what they are doing they are whispering [OOC people usually don't talk loud in a library]. From his position he cannot easily identify the books but the rocks are the same as the one pictures in the book he is planning to study.




If Oculus thinks he can get close enough to hear without being discovered, he will pull his hood closer about his face and attempt to do so.

If not, he will move a bit away and then return openly, as if he was just arriving in the library.

"Hi professor!  How are you?  What have you got there?"  Oculus will act as if he's never seen the councilor before.  Oculus hopes the councilor did not notice him, or remember him well, as he only saw him once, in a crowded town meeting where there were lots of things going on.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 4, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus walks through the bookcase as stealthy as he can. The pair seems so concentrated on what they are doing that they probably wouldn't notice an elephant entering the place. Oculus is able to position himself behind the pair. They seem to discuss about various interpretations of the book in front of them. Three rocks are placed on the table in front of them, they look at them then refer to the book and debate oraly. They both seems passionate about their research.
> 
> Jasper uncle while quite affected by the death of his relative, seems reconforted by Japser attitude, he always wanted him to follow his footstep. Jasper aunt went up upstairs to ashamed to cry in front of the children and the soldier. Joe walks to a large piece of furniture and grap a bottle of strong Axyrian gin. He pours himself a glass and offers Jasper and the soldier one. The two soldier politely refuse the offer stating that they are on duty.
> 
> ...




_How did I get in charge of all this?  I've never led anything bigger than a study group before.  But the group from Prumen is sort of following my directions too.  Maybe Joe was right, maybe there is adventuring in my blood._  Jasper shudders at the thought.  "I think tomorrow will have to do.  We don't have any way to gain an audience sooner, and he won't want to listen to us if we just barge in.  And if we're lucky tonight, tomorrow we will have a lot more to tell.  When and where should we meet tomorrow?"

After making arrangements with his uncle, Jasper will head to the university find his professor that studied the earth goddess.  "Jraq, Trolm, you won't be allowed to enter the university.  You could, uh," Jasper stops himself in midsentence before telling them they could wait near the entrance or at the restaurant.  _They're soldiers.  I've already seen that they don't want options, they want orders_.  "Wait for me outside the university.  This shouldn't take very long."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "I think tomorrow will have to do.  We don't have any way to gain an audience sooner, and he won't want to listen to us if we just barge in.  And if we're lucky tonight, tomorrow we will have a lot more to tell.  When and where should we meet tomorrow?"




The two soldiers are obviously not happy with your order but they don't insists. Uncle Joe now drinking his fourth glass smiles at your "authority". You can easily notice pride in his face. The old man finally made you a man.  


			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> After making arrangements with his uncle, Jasper will head to the university find his professor that studied the earth goddess.  "Jraq, Trolm, you won't be allowed to enter the university.  You could, uh," Jasper stops himself in midsentence before telling them they could wait near the entrance or at the restaurant.  _They're soldiers.  I've already seen that they don't want options, they want orders_.  "Wait for me outside the university.  This shouldn't take very long."




Jasper heads towards the university.


Oculus, tries as much as he can to hear what they are saying but he can't so he goes with a the more radical option. 

Hearing Oculus announcing himself the old professor and the councellor raise their heads. The old women smiles at Oculus. She whispers to him  Oculus what a nice surprise  she then turns toward the councellor You know Uder this is one of my best student Oculus  The councellor quickly glances at you  Hello, young man, pleasure to meet you  he then quickly returns to his readings. The old professor stand up and take Oculus by the shoulder  We are currently studying rocks that Uder brought back from an archeological trip in the north, it seems they could reveals important part of our history. Those rocks were found in a tomb near a small village.... I am getting old I can't remember the name. If you want to help us understand them you are welcomed.  She gives a warmly smiles to Oculus and return to the table sitting near the coucellor. The Councellor didn't really looked at Oculus and don't seems to have recognised him.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus, tries as much as he can to hear what they are saying but he can't so he goes with a the more radical option.
> 
> Hearing Oculus announcing himself the old professor and the councellor raise their heads. The old women smiles at Oculus. She whispers to him  Oculus what a nice surprise  she then turns toward the councellor You know Uder this is one of my best student Oculus  The councellor quickly glances at you  Hello, young man, pleasure to meet you  he then quickly returns to his readings. The old professor stand up and take Oculus by the shoulder  We are currently studying rocks that Uder brought back from an archeological trip in the north, it seems they could reveals important part of our history. Those rocks were found in a tomb near a small village.... I am getting old I can't remember the name. If you want to help us understand them you are welcomed.  She gives a warmly smiles to Oculus and return to the table sitting near the coucellor. The Councellor didn't really looked at Oculus and don't seems to have recognised him.




Oculus greets the councilor in return, then joins them.  "I'd love to help you, especially if this will help illuminate our history.  What kind of rocks are they and where were they found?  What have you discovered so far about them?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I will head to Viral street directly.  I will stay there, attempting to find concealment and watch out for our quarry.  Karn and Gnarl, can you find us good shelter?  Then wait for us where we can meet you.  Can either of you suggest a good spot?  Jasper, perhaps after speaking to your uncle, you could head for the Temple as well.  Oculon, Tellic, Dai, what are your preferences?"




Dai, feeling relatively uncomfortable in the city, shrugs his shoulders and taps his staff against the ground.  "I stay, 'da city ain't my place."  He'll prefer to stay out of the way for now, not having anything else to go on outside of being where he is.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2004)

OOC Can we assume that Dai will try to find shelter with Karn and Gnarll?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Can we assume that Dai will try to find shelter with Karn and Gnarll?




OOC that works, too, although I was thinking he was going to stay with Solomon he might be better off going with Karn and Gnarll.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 6, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

When he gets to the university, Jasper will look whereever he thinks he might find his professor that studied the earth goddess.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Solomon, Dai and Telic heads for the Industrial sector after Jasper told them how to get there. Gnarll and Karns try to find a small hotel were they could rent a few rooms. Usually they would have head towards the golden lion, but if you want to keep a low profile this isn't the best place. 

You walk down the steep road the lead towards the port. There are only two access to the port section and they are well guarded. As you walk down the street you can notice a few vigil on top of their wooden tower. They seems to observe every individual that enters or leave the area. Seeing Solomon uniforms the vigil don't spend too much time on him, but seems to observe Dai more then anyone around.

OOC The port is lower by a 2-3 hundred feets than the rest of town. A large cliff isolate the port section from the rest of town. Only two roads gives access to this section. All along the cliff are different lifting system that allow the transfer of merchandise to the rest of the city.

You walk along the boat as Jasper told you and pass in front of the Kobold Sailor a very popular Inn among adventurer, the place seems quiet. You walk for another 15 minutes and pass in front of the Golden Lion, renowned for its semi-legal Gladiator fights. A lot of adventurer and sailors also hang there. 

Solomon (spot 21) notices a man wearing Prumen's militia uniform. He recognises one of the militian. The men is getting out of the Golden Lion. Solomon must act quick if he doesn't want to be recognised. (OOC I used an opposed spot check roll to determine who would see the other first)

The councellor smiles at Oculus. " Patience young men, you seem quite enthusiastic about this" (OOC Just to let you I rolled a bluff vs sense motive to see how "surprised" you reacted)
The councellor slowly stand up and Oculus realise how this men is tall. Hearing him speaks Oculus is also quite impressed by the way he speaks, this men could be an excellent politician. 

He looks at Oculus as if he was a young inexperienced student. "Young men, I am quite busy and don't really have time to spend explaining you the whole story. I wouldn't want you to get involved in this. These rocks are the keys to great intellectual and physical treasures but they are also cursed and bring death to anyone coming in contacts with them. The village where I found them was savagely destroyed by the curse. One must take great care to respect them or perish in an horrible death. I don't think you are ready for that young men. Go home and forget about these rocks if you want to live" The councellor speech seems quite genuine and Oculus can't discern what is a lie from what isn't. 

The old professor smiles at Oculus with a motherly smiles.  Oculus don't worry about all this. That just reminded me that we didn't see you often in the last few days. I guess you came here to study so I will stop wasting your precious time The old professor returns on the councellor sides.

Jasper remembers that teachers are allowed to buy small houses located on the campus. Lots of professor live in those houses, isolated from the common people and the sounds and smell of the city. Jasper heads towards the house of the old professor.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  Solomon has little but distain for the Pruman militia, and isn't interested in wearing his uniform any more.  It seems to give some advantage in Mornonas, so I guess he'll keep it a bit longer.  He wanted to be heading to the Temple.  Is that where they're going now?_

IC:  Solomon immediately dodges, trying to avoid being seen.  Then he'll motion Dai and/or Telic to join him.  Hopefully he'll be able to tell them what he's seen.  His primary objective is to find Jessica.  Thus he'd like to continue towards the Temple.  Yet this man might lead them to her as well.  His next action will depend upon if he can successfully avoid detection and stay in contact with his allies.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The councellor smiles at Oculus. " Patience young men, you seem quite enthusiastic about this" (OOC Just to let you I rolled a bluff vs sense motive to see how "surprised" you reacted)
> The councellor slowly stand up and Oculus realise how this men is tall. Hearing him speaks Oculus is also quite impressed by the way he speaks, this men could be an excellent politician.
> 
> He looks at Oculus as if he was a young inexperienced student. "Young men, I am quite busy and don't really have time to spend explaining you the whole story. I wouldn't want you to get involved in this. These rocks are the keys to great intellectual and physical treasures but they are also cursed and bring death to anyone coming in contacts with them. The village where I found them was savagely destroyed by the curse. One must take great care to respect them or perish in an horrible death. I don't think you are ready for that young men. Go home and forget about these rocks if you want to live" The councellor speech seems quite genuine and Oculus can't discern what is a lie from what isn't.
> ...




OOC: Not sure what Oculus would be "surprised" about, since he's been watching them...

Oculus starts reading one of the books or notes as he replies "Oh, thank you for your concern, but don't worry about me.  What harm could come to me here, in Mornonas?  Anyway, I'm always eager to learn new things!  I have some free time, and I'm quite a good researcher.  I've spent most of my life studying History, Arcana, and Religion among other subjects, and in addition to my book learning I know quite a bit of Lore too.  I'm sure I'll be able to help get to the bottom of this mystery."

OOC: Diplomacy +5.  Oculus would also be using Sense Motive +2 to figure out what Councilor Uder is thinking.  He'll also be scanning the books and notes to glean as much as possible from them - Spot +3, Search +4


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 6, 2004)

OOC Don't worry I gave big bonuses to your roll. It was more to look like you really weren't aware of what was happening and that your interest was really genuine and not motivated by other motives, like vengeance or desires to understand why people were massacred.

I understand that Solomon doesn't want to wear the uniform but his armor has a lot of military insigna broded in. But if you want you can remove them all. I will assume that you removed them all and will give you a circumstancial bonus on your hide check.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 7, 2004)

Oculus, sits with them the councellor seems initially a bit annoyed by Oculus presence around the table but Oculus is able with a few smart comment and question to put the Councellor on his side. Oculus get quickly involved in their search. 

Jasper finally reaches the cottages. He ask a group of student if they know where the illustrious professor lives. They quickly answer him. He heads towards the house. It is a funny neighboorhood all the houses are identical and most of the time can only be differentiated by their civic number. They are all small yellow and red bungalow surronded by a small piece of land. Jasper walk up to 325 bookeeper street. He knocks on the door a few times but nobody answers. 

Solomon, tries to hide in the surronding crowd as much as he can brigning with him the other two. The group tries to blend in the crowd as much as they can. The soldier get out of the Inn followed by Gror and two other soldiers. Gror seems much more confident and important then when he was in Prumen. He actually seems to be giving orders to the other three. The group then heads toward the North walking along the port. the boats are on your left.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

During the course of the research, Oculus will slowly ask some questions. "So tell me about the tomb these stones were found in.  Who's tomb was it?  And who made these stones, and why?  If these stones have destroyed a village already, and carry a curse, is it possible to just destroy the stones and stop the curse?  How are they the keys to great intellectual and physical treasures?  Are these treasures too great to destroy the stones, despite their danger?"

The answers to those questions will help Oculus in his research, as he searches the dusty tomes of the library for information, and at the same time tries to remember any Lore that he can.  

If Oculus remembers something via his Lore skill, or discovers something in a book that seems important, he will also not share it with them, but be otherwise extremely helpful (getting books and performing other minor tasks for them).


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 8, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jasper finally reaches the cottages. He ask a group of student if they know where the illustrious professor lives. They quickly answer him. He heads towards the house. It is a funny neighboorhood all the houses are identical and most of the time can only be differentiated by their civic number. They are all small yellow and red bungalow surronded by a small piece of land. Jasper walk up to 325 bookeeper street. He knocks on the door a few times but nobody answers.




Jasper waits at the door a few minutes, hoping the professor will show and pondering what to do if he doesn't.  _He could be teaching a class, he could be researching something in the library, he could be out getting an early dinner..  There's no way I'm going to find him just wandering around.  But I don't have time to just wait for him to come back.  Maybe I can find someone that knows where he is if I ask around._

OOC: Is there a registrar's office or some similar place where Jasper could find out a teacher's schedule?  Is there somewhere he knows that the teacher's often go to relax or do research?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon's hands flex and grip compulsively.  A desire to charge forward and rip Gror's head off with his bare hands is almost overpowering.  Yet he does resist.  His loyalty towards Pruman and his desire for revenge has cooled somewhat.  The town was not what it seemed.  His mentors betreyed him.  Truly his higher calling was to find Jessica and see that she was removed from risk as much as possible.

Perchance is Gror heading towards Vilral street and the Temple now?  If so, Solomon will follow, trying to be discrete, asking Dai and Tellic to trail behind him to avoid being spotted.

If not, he faces a bigger decision.  They are not weighed down with equipment, are they?  If so, they are not leaving now, and Solomon knows where they are staying and can return.  Solomon keeps his eyes on the prize, and continues onto the Temple.  "What can they be doing here?" he asks Dai and Tellic.  "They are so bold.  They think there were no survivors to tell the tale.  We will get them.  And if I can't kill them, perhaps the courts will have better luck."

OOC:  Does Solomon have any sense of the Mergovian court system?  Does he think with the witnesses they have, they might be able to press charges legally?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 8, 2004)

Oculus intelligence and socials skills are scoring points with the Councellor.  Young man, these stones were found in the tomb of Dali Engatnomal the sorceress queen, Oculus remembers learning about her in his history class and arcane class. It is beleived that she was sent by her godess as a prophet. She brought with her the knowledge of spontaneous arcane magic. She never quite explained how it works but it is beleived that all sorcerer today are all descendant of her or one of her student. The councellor seeing that oculus realised the importance of the rocks adds.  The godess was called Enirdnas, She is actually the true godess of magic. The stones could lead us to a large treasure. A treasure made of gold and even better knowledge. Knowledge of magic,my young friend. That knowledge could probably allow us to leap at LEAST 200 years in the futur in terms of magical knowledge, bringning our understanding of the art to a level way superior to even the best Axyrian Wizards. His eyes seems to lit with fire as he talks. The councellor really seems to get exited with this conversation.
he then add " Tell me, what is a few village worth compared to giving the world that knowledge? Our knowledge of magic could prevents war, famine, disease. As for the curse, I am already taking care of it. Join us, my young friend, in this quest to save the world.  
The old professor seems also very enthusiastic about finding the secrets of these stones. While working with them Oculus notices that a lot of books are mentioning the "Sacred Book" and their description of the content seems to reflect the description of the book found by Solomon.

Jasper a bit frustrated that the professor is not home starts to ask around. Jasper is well known on campus and doesn't have problem getting the information. After speaking with a few student and professor on campus he comes to the conclusion that the professor has not been seen for a few day. Most people seems to indicate that in the last months he was researching for his next book in the library. On this Japser heads towards the library.

The soldiers seems to head in the direction of the temple. Solomon follow them, Telic and Dai staying a bit behind. The group walks among the crowded street of the port, Dai see man from the south being unloaded from a boat like if they were simple merchandise. Exactly like him when he came to the continent. The soldier walk up the very large ramp back to the industrial sector of the city. They quickly get on Vilral street. This street is extremely large and congested with horse and magical cart carrying the raw products to the various industry. This place must probably be dead at night, there don't seems to be any residential area around only industry. The soldier walk up to a large temple. The temple really seems to be out of place in this part of town. In front of the temple in the stairs sits a very old priest of Hierienous still wearing his old rusted full plate. The soldier briefly speaks to him and enter the temple by the main door. The two doors are about 30 feet high in massive mergovian oak wood. The temple is very old and wasn't properly maintained, one of his three spires has actually crumbled down. The old priest seems to be preaching the people passing in front of him but none of the workers or chariot handler seems to even notice him.

OCC Solomon could try to go to court with the witnesses but without tangible proofs it could be a very hard case.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon watches the soldiers enter the temple.  He pauses on the street and looks around for any sign of the Almats.  Assuming there is no sign of them, he decides he must enter.

"Tellic, Dai, I would follow them.  Perhaps one of you would stay out here and keep an eye out for the counselor, Mr. Almat, and his daughter Jessica.  Perhpas the other would come in with me.  It may degrade to violence if I am spotted.  I fear I may lose my temper if I confront them."

Either way, Solomon will approach the entrance, still trying to avoid being noticed by Gror and his men.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus intelligence and socials skills are scoring points with the Councellor.  Young man, these stones were found in the tomb of Dali Engatnomal the sorceress queen, Oculus remembers learning about her in his history class and arcane class. It is beleived that she was sent by her godess as a prophet. She brought with her the knowledge of spontaneous arcane magic. She never quite explained how it works but it is beleived that all sorcerer today are all descendant of her or one of her student. The councellor seeing that oculus realised the importance of the rocks adds.  The godess was called Enirdnas, She is actually the true godess of magic. The stones could lead us to a large treasure. A treasure made of gold and even better knowledge. Knowledge of magic,my young friend. That knowledge could probably allow us to leap at LEAST 200 years in the futur in terms of magical knowledge, bringning our understanding of the art to a level way superior to even the best Axyrian Wizards. His eyes seems to lit with fire as he talks. The councellor really seems to get exited with this conversation.
> he then add " Tell me, what is a few village worth compared to giving the world that knowledge? Our knowledge of magic could prevents war, famine, disease. As for the curse, I am already taking care of it. Join us, my young friend, in this quest to save the world.
> The old professor seems also very enthusiastic about finding the secrets of these stones. While working with them Oculus notices that a lot of books are mentioning the "Sacred Book" and their description of the content seems to reflect the description of the book found by Solomon.




"The power to prevent war, famine, and disease! That is truly powerful magic! And you say you're taking care of the curse? What is the curse? And how are you taking care of it?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 12, 2004)

Solomon approaches the church. The old priest suddenly stand up towards Solomon.  "Young orc, are you here to convert yourself? Approach and I will tell you about the path that will free your mind 

As Oculus finishes his question he notices Jasper entering the library visibly looking for something or someone. The Councellor who keeps his eyes on the rocks didn't notices him. "The old Godess of magic had let's say strange ways. She protects her magic with extremely powerfull magic. The only way to save us is to get the knowledge as quickly as possible and use it to save us.
The councellor looks very nervous as he says that he also seems very scared of her magic. 

He then looks at the huge mechanical clock located on the upper part of the back wall. It's showing 5pm. Times fly when we are in good compagny. He smiles at the old proffessor, she turns a bit red and smiles back.  I got to go now have some personnal matters to take cares of 

He starts grabbing everything on the table and put them in some kind of bag that don't seems to grow everytimes he puts something in it.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2004)

*Solomon*

"Half-orc, sir.  And I'm on urgent business at the moment.  I will come talk to you on my way out, Helm willing."

Solomon tries to brush past the old man and catch where Gror went.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 13, 2004)

The old man obviously doesn't like to be pushed aside. With a very surprising strength for a man of his age he grabs Solomon's shoulder. "Where do you think you are going young orc? This isn't a mill, this is Heireionous house. You obviously show no respect for one of his most devoted follower why would you be allowed in our celebration? The old man keeps a firm grip on Solomon shoulder, looking at him straight in the eyes with a look that would kill if it could. The men's eyes are as dark as coal and seems to belong to a much younger man.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

As the old man grabs him, Solomon steps towards him, hopefully fully occupying him, and thus allowing Dai or Tellic to pass unhindered.

"Follow me if you will, sir.  I mean no disrespect, but I am on a mission of life and death, and none may hinder me.  I'm sure Heironeous would understand.  If I am to be hindered in his house, allow Him to do the hindering."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2004)

OOC I don't know what Telic or Dai will do but I will continue.

Hearing Solomon's reply the old priest starts to laugh. "No Mission of yours can important enough to justify your blasphemy. And as the personal representant of Heironeous I will make sure you don't disturb his house especially while our brothers and sisters are celebrating his glory

The old man stays in front of the porch making any sneak attemp very difficult. The old man instinctively puts his hand on his morning star.  BACK OFF!!! or your next breath will be your last he adds in a very authoritarian manner.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2004)

Telic: 



Spoiler



Telic notices a man among the crowd in the street closing on Solomon his hand inside his coat



Solomon: 



Spoiler



Notices a man on top of what's left of what was once a very tall spire. From his position he only sees his head and cannot tell what he is up to


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"You fool!"  he shouts at the man.  "You let murderers into the temple and you drive away those bent on justice.  Doddering fool!  What gives you the right to keep me out!"  He whips his greatsword from his back.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Dai takes a step away from his companion, quite unsure of the half-orcs violent and brash actions, he'll look around hoping no guards are directly about.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As Oculus finishes his question he notices Jasper entering the library visibly looking for something or someone. The Councellor who keeps his eyes on the rocks didn't notices him. "The old Godess of magic had let's say strange ways. She protects her magic with extremely powerfull magic. The only way to save us is to get the knowledge as quickly as possible and use it to save us.
> The councellor looks very nervous as he says that he also seems very scared of her magic.
> 
> He then looks at the huge mechanical clock located on the upper part of the back wall. It's showing 5pm. Times fly when we are in good compagny. He smiles at the old proffessor, she turns a bit red and smiles back.  I got to go now have some personnal matters to take cares of
> ...




"So... what should I do?" Oculus asks as the Councellor is packing his bag. "To help save the world, I mean."   Oculus gives no indication that he sees Jasper.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 16, 2004)

The councellor while finishing packing replies.  "I should be back in about two-three hours. I recommand you continue your research on the topic at hand. Also don't forget to take a good meal to keep your mind sharp. We researcher too often forget that our brains need energy like the rest of our body." He finishes packing and heads towards the central door of the building. 

Jasper who was looking around for the professor quickly notices the councellor and Oculus talking togheter. 

OCC the student Jasper ask, told him that he was doing a research on the relationship Wee Jas was having with her cloitered cleric and their impact on the magical society.

-------- At the Temple

OCC Old man Bluff 19 vs Solomon sense motice 10 he had readied an action against Solomon. don't forget his left hand his holding Solomon and his right hand is on his Morning star

The old man seeing Solomon grab the handle of his sword, with a quick flick of his left wrist access a small blade hidden in what seems the forearm part of his armor. OCC Sleight of hand 15 vs spot 19. With an incredibly fast movement he lift his left hand from Solomon's shoulder and slashes it along his throat OCC (10 dmg.)

Init 
Solomon 22
old man 8
Dai 8


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 19, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

When Jasper sees the councilor talking to Oculus, his mind races.  _He's here?  But he's getting his stuff to leave._  Jasper glances at the clock on the wall.  _And it is already 5.  He might already be heading to the meeting, then we'd be too late to intercept them.  And even if he's not, I might be able to find out where he's staying._  Having reached a decision, Jasper promptly turns around and heads back out of the library, hurrying back to beat the councilor to the gate and try to find Jraq and Trolm before he gets there.  

If he succeeds, he tells Trolm to go back to the restaurant and tell anyone who is there to hurry up and head to the temple.  He has Jraq follow the councilor away from the university, and he'll follow Jraq from a little further behind.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> -------- At the Temple
> 
> OCC Old man Bluff 19 vs Solomon sense motice 10 he had readied an action against Solomon. don't forget his left hand his holding Solomon and his right hand is on his Morning star
> 
> ...




"Ye!" Dai exclaims dropping into a crouch on the balls of his feet, he cartwheels to the side, dropping again into a crouch, planting his hands on the ground he snaps one leg in a circular motion around towards the old mans legs.









*OOC:*


Move up, Trip attempt +5 touch attack, +3 Str check


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2004)

OOC Ferrix don't forget to Level Dai up


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  Whoops.  Missed that 10/16 post!_

Solomon roars as his blood fountains forth.  He finishes drawing his sword and brings it down with both hands on the old man.  _(+6 2d6 +4)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

Init 
Solomon 22
Telic 10
Man in the street 9
Old man 8
Dai 8

Solomon, who just got badly hit, answers back with the blade of his massive sword. (roll 12+6) His blow go surprisingly easily through the old man "full plate" for 9+4 =13dmg. The old men surprisingly fast reflex save his life from what should have been a mortal blow.

Telic noticing that the strange man in the street pull out a dagger to attack Solomon, Quickly draw his sword and rush on the man. roll 13+7=20 DMG 9+3=12 His sword lands on the head of the man who falls on the ground immediatly.

The old priest back flip on his hand preventing Solomon or Dai to attack him, and starts running along the left sides of the temple

OOC Ferix since the old man flee I will let you update your action. Also until I get an update from Nac Mac I will NPC Telic.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon eyes, red with bloodlust, follow the old man's path.  With effort, he resists the urge to pursue and kill.  Instead, he kneels and wipes his bloody blade on the clothes of the fallen man, as he looks about to see what reaction onlookers have had to this encounter.  Regardless, though, he next heads into the temple, in pursuit of Gror.

"Tellic, thank you for your help.  Stay here, and look out for Jasper and Oculon.  Tell them what has occured.  Dai, perhaps you could accompany me into the temple.  I think there are big things brewing.  And not good things."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon eyes, red with bloodlust, follow the old man's path.  With effort, he resists the urge to pursue and kill.  Instead, he kneels and wipes his bloody blade on the clothes of the fallen man, as he looks about to see what reaction onlookers have had to this encounter.  Regardless, though, he next heads into the temple, in pursuit of Gror.
> 
> "Tellic, thank you for your help.  Stay here, and look out for Jasper and Oculon.  Tell them what has occured.  Dai, perhaps you could accompany me into the temple.  I think there are big things brewing.  And not good things."




Dai grimaces, letting the old priest get away didn't exactly fit well with him.  "I dun' know if lett'n 'm go be da best idea," he says.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

OOC Solomon the fight is probably not over, I am just waiting for Ferrix to modify his action to complete the round.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

OOC oups I didn't see Ferrix post. So I can assume that you let him run. 

As Dai hesitates two quarrels coming from above hits both of you (Solomon 7dmg and Dai 6). Solomon who noticed his shooter a bit before was able to react (OOC preventing the SA) and the quarrel hit him in the shoulder. Dai gets caught off guard but his lucky and the quarrel just scratch the left side of his chest. Two men are positionned on top of the crumbled temple central spire about 30 feet above. They seem to be reloading their crossbow. From your position it's very difficult to identify them, they got 3/4 cover from the old stone wall. The temple main door is about 10 feets in front of you and you didn't notice that Gror unlocked it before going in. With all the commotion around and the man bleeding to death near Telic you all guess that it shouldn't be too long before someone alert a patrol or intervene. The temple entrance is also covered with the old man, Solomon and Dai blood. 


------ Outside the university near the main door
OOC I will assume that Oculus let the Councellor leave the building.

Jasper rushes towards the main gates. The guards at the entrance while quite surprised by Jasper rush let him go without problem. As he gets on University street he notices what seems to be two beggars. They seems to make Jasper subtle signs. Jasper approaches and recognises the two soldier who simply put an old cloack to disguise. Seeing Jasper nervous they quickly stand up removing a bit of the dust that accumulate on their cloack from the carriage on the street. They listen carefully to his plan.

Trolm lend Jasper his cloack and heads towards the Inn where Karn and the half ogres are renting rooms. Jraq adjusts Jasper cloack and they sits in a small tranversal street disguised as beggar. Their disguise is not very good but that should be enough if the councellor don't head directly in their direction. A few minutes later you see the tall man coming out. He seems to be joking with the guards, give them something, and heads towards the west (You are hidden at the east of the gate hopping that he would go directly towards the temple). Jraq asks Jasper whispering"Why did he gave the guards a few silver pieces? I didn't see you giving them anything"

When the councellor turns his back on you Jraq slowly gets up, making a sign to Jasper to wait a bit. He then starts to follow him. after covering about 50 feets he makes a sign with his hand telling Jasper to follow him.

----- In the library with the councellor

The old women seems amused by Oculus interrogations. You both watch the councellor leaves. The middled aged men still seems to be in a great shape and walks very quickly towards the exit, subtely saluting a few people on his way out. 

She then turns toward him  "Oculus, he will be back soon and there are so many thing we need to understand. If you want come with me, we will grab something to eat and come back here to continue our study. I am so excited, this could be the greatest discovery of our century and even more. We might resolve a lot of magical equations and even discover new ones that we couldn't even dream about. Our life could be changed forever." She seemed to be in a dream. She looks up, pauses then turn again towards Oculus. It's funny to see an old women face with eyes lighten up like she was 14 years old and just saw the Baron's son.  "Ok enough dreaming, let's get go" and she heads towards the exit.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon, now badly wounded, knows he needs to find cover.  He bolts for the temple door.

_OOC:  I'm having a little difficulty understanding where the archers are.  Are they on the roof of the temple?_


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

OOC No really. The top of the central front tower of the temple crumbled a few years ago. They are standing on what's left of it.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 25, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ------ Outside the university near the main door
> OOC I will assume that Oculus let the Councellor leave the building.
> 
> Jasper rushes towards the main gates. The guards at the entrance while quite surprised by Jasper rush let him go without problem. As he gets on University street he notices what seems to be two beggars. They seems to make Jasper subtle signs. Jasper approaches and recognises the two soldier who simply put an old cloack to disguise. Seeing Jasper nervous they quickly stand up removing a bit of the dust that accumulate on their cloack from the carriage on the street. They listen carefully to his plan.
> ...



"He is probably bribing the guards to let him through the gate without trouble, since he is not affiliated with the university."



> When the councellor turns his back on you Jraq slowly gets up, making a sign to Jasper to wait a bit. He then starts to follow him. after covering about 50 feets he makes a sign with his hand telling Jasper to follow him.




Jasper stands up and follows Jraq, and hopes that he isn't in the midst of doing something really stupid.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2004)

Oculus goes with the professor.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon's main immediate goal is to get cover from the crossbow bolts.  Hopefully he can do that by following Gror into the temple.  Let me know what he sees in there, if that's all sensible.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 27, 2004)

Oculus follow the old women. You both heads towards a small  room at the back of the library. You both take a plate and heads toward the cook. The cook is an old retired priest who spent his day reading and activating a rod of create food and water. He didn't see you enter. He is confortably seated in his big sofa and seems very absorbed by his reading. The old professor salute him,The old, bald, overweight man barely looks at you takes a small rod on his side and with a quick movement of the wrist your plates are full. Being a member of the university has it's advantages. You then sits on a small bench nearby and starts eating. 

Jasper continue to follow Jraq. The Coucellor is walking at a fast pace towards the temple. You follow him down to the port sector of the city.

Solomon rushes towards the door. He enters in what was once a magnificent places. The interior of the temple is now stripped of everything that could have significant value and hasn't been maintained for years. Dust and spider are covering the ceiling preventing people to appreciate the magnificient painting and fresque. There are no benches in the temple (Think of a church without any bench) The altar is located in the back of the building and is elevated by about 7 stair. Near the altar Solomon sees Gror discussing with 3 orcs, another militian and a short, dark haired man wearing a black cloack covered with religious symbol. A large crossbow is on the altar. Solomon recognises the outfit of the three orcs. They wear the traditional cloths of the Zrey (Black Boar) tribes, they are probably part of the fierce barbarian tribe of the west. Solomon's tribe already dealt with them. 
(OOC Solomon's father might even be one of them, since they usually rape the women of opposing tribes during war and they are the only goblinoid/ogre barbarian tribe of the west) and he knows they are capable of everything. 

When he enters Gror looks at him and can't beleive his eyes "You... What are you doing here....Gror seems confused and stay frozen, not knowing how to react to Solomon apparition.
The orc seems also surprised and don't react rigth away. The man in black, quick like a cat roll behind the altar and grabs the crossbow. 

Dai and Telic seeing Solomon enters rushe in behind him. 
The two vigil outside are yelling for help but they can't be heard from inside.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Even with his two companions coming in from behind, Solom on realizes he's in serious trouble.  (He's at 8 hps, I think)  He can't outfight this crew and may not even be able to make a rune run for it.  Solomon will probably try to seek cover.  Are there any pillars or other natural defences he could hide behind, temporarily?  Any other doors evident?  How far away is the alter?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 27, 2004)

Solomon look around for a place to hide. Every 30 feet there is a set of pillars. each pillar is 20 meters away from each other and from the outside wall. The stairs leading to the Altar are about 200+ feet from the door. Solomon also notices a set of stairs climbing up on his right and on his left two similar flight of stairs are aslo found near the altar. That's all Solomon notices.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is interested in finding cover for the three of them.  If they will still be out of crossbow range by stepping back outside, he will do that.  Otherwise, he'll head for the stairway on his right, if its w/in 40 feet or so (double move range for Tellic).  If not, he'll seek cover behind a pillar.  Since his move is 40', hopefully he'll still have time to sheath his greatsword.  He wants to get his bow ready.

To the others, he says, "Can either of you heal me?  I'm badly wounded, and it looks like we're in for a fight."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Dai gestures the half-orc close, muttering a rhythmic chant, he rubs his fingers together as if letting dirt fall and then places his hand on Solomon's shoulder.  Withdrawing it, you feel energized as your body begins to quickly reknit your wounds.









*OOC:*


Regenerate Light Wounds: Duration 11 rounds, grants fast healing 1 for that time.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

OOC if they step back they might be targeted by the two guys on top of the tower. the pillar aren't wide enough to provide adequate cover for the three of you and the stairs are 25' away on each sides.


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Freedom Paladin 3*

Telic grunts as he comes to a halt beside the piller.

"Looks like we're back in the thick of it again. Are you going to be all right?" he adds, looking at Solomon.

ooc: if Solomon says no, Telic will Lay Hands for 4 HP. "All I can spare at the moment," he says with a shrug.

He glances at Solomons bow.

"Right, how about you do the shooty stuff. Dia and I will get up there and handle those guys." He tilts his head in the direction of the orcs at the front by the alter.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon, healed at the door, I guess, then heads for the nearest pillar.  "Thanks, Dai.  Let's stay back here.  Let them come to us, Tellic.  I could use more healing, but we may need it later, too."
Solomon will commence firing upon the orcs from the cover of the pillar.  _(+5 1d8+5 w/favored enemy, less range mod)_


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

Telic nods, and Lays hands on Solomon. "Not much use later if you are dead."

"All right, we stay here. But I'm going to move," Telic glances around, "over there." He indicates his destination, with a nod of his head. He hefts his sword.

ooc: still a bit uncertain about where the two shooters outside are, but looking for reasonable cover about 30' or so from our current location. Close enough to be able to charge back. The stairs probably.

"Bunched together like this we are too vunerable."

Telic waits for Solomon to get a shot off before dashing over to the place he has chosen.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC just read Vigor and it's fast healing 1 for duration of spell, irrelevant of when the damage occured.

OOC For your surprise action Dai and Telic will have healed Solomon. And solomon will have position himself behin the nearest pillar. I will assume that Dai will head towards the stairs with Telic. Ferrix feel free to change that action.

Init
Militian 20
Dai 19
Orc 3 17
Black cloak 15
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5
Orc 2 5

The militian dashes towards the nearest pillar and hides behind it. 

Dai climbs the stair on your right. He is now on top of the stairs and has access to a parapet that circle the whole temple about 15 high. 

The third orc sprint across the room his falchion in hand he is able to cover around 160` you can notice saliva running down his mouth and his eyes are filled with hate. His muscle seems pump like if he just finished a weigth lifting session. 

The black cloack humanoid take a good aim at Telic and fires his arrow. The arrow is almost completly stop by Telic's chain (2dmg) but Telic feels a burning sensation a few seconds after (fortitude save roll 13+7 =20) but for now it doesn't seems to have more effect than that. The cloacked figure keep the crossbow, jump above the altar and goes hide behind the farmost left pillar(from your position, the soldier is hidden behind the right one) 

Telic dashes towards the stairs and reaches the bottom. He can hide from there. 

Solomon move a step on the side and shoot at the charging orc. who is about 30 feet away. roll (6 + 5 =11) Not a very good shot but the orc is opening himself up and it's fairly easy for Solomon to hit him in the chest ( 2 + 5= 7) The arrow hit the orc right in the ribs going through his leather armor but Solomon is under the impression that he shot on a piece of wood. The Orc didn't even grind. (OOC I let you choose what you want to do with your move action: hide, move or draw your weapon).

Gror shout some orders and turn his back to your group and heads toward the back of the temple. 

The other two orcs charge on the group. They both seems to be in the same "condition" as the first one.

OOC Feel free to let me know if you want to alter your actions because of the initiative order.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 29, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  So Solomon is regenerating 1 hp/round for 11 rounds?_

Solomon, though seeing nothing but death at the hands of the three charging orcs, lets his beautiful composite bow drop to the floor after his one arrow flies.  He reaches over his shoulder and jerks out his greatsword.  If possible, he'll also take a 5 foot step back behind the pillar.


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

ooc: Manzanita: and +4 hp now from the lay hands.

"Tamnation!" Telic hisses under his breath as he remembers the tanglefoot bag. He pulls out the bag and hefts it the nearest orc (or the nearest one without significant cover).

ooc: tanglefoot bag +5 ranged touch attack, 10 ft. increments.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC Solomon could do a complete move action while drawing his sword if he wants


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

--- Back at the University

As Oculus and the old women are about to sit a middled aged elf enters the room. The elf doesn't look like your average scholar. Oculus notices that he has a strong stature under his robe and his hand and faces bears scars and burns he has shaved his head and wears a very large golden earing on his left ear. He also notices that both pointy tips of his ears were cut off. Oculus never saw him before around the university. The professor whispers " Hl'lar, he's an archeologist, he spend most of his time abroad and usually is more interest by money than anything else" 

The elf take his plate, get the food and approaches Oculus table. He introduce himself " Good evening, may I share this horrible magictic meal with you" 

The professor nod he sits and start to eat in a very rough way. " I noticed that you were doing research with that old FRIEND of mine, Ha Ha Ha. What is this old Uder up to again? He obviously tries to intimidate Oculus hoping that the young student will just blab out everything. 

---On the way to the temple

Jraq suddenly stop and points toward the Golden Lion. A well known Inn. Jasper notices the councellor entering the Inn. He seems to be in a hurry. Jraq looks at Jasper waiting for more orders.

--- at the temple

The parapets around the temple are protect by a small wall OOC which provides 50% cover from the people inside the temple

Dai also can hear man coming down the stairs yelling about intruders. He can guess that they are the tower snipers.


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

ooc: If Telic notices anyone coming down the stairs he will, if he has time to do so before they are on him) hurl one of the Thunderstones (assuming Dai is not in the blast zone) up the stairs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC I guess I am confusing everybody. Dai is already upstairs on the parapet. Above the entrance of the temple on the second floor, there is another flight of stairs leading to the top of the front tower (now partly crumbled). Dai hears the men going down those stairs. Telic from his position (Bottom of the stairs leading to the second floor) can't hear them coming. I really need to set my scanner back and post a rough floor plan of the temple.


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2004)

ooc: Ah. I see. Thanks. I assume that we (everyone) can hear them yelling however, so we know that they are up there?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is in no hurry to engage these orcs.  He will step around the pillar to avoid giving the orc the chance to do a charge attack.  If he figured he would have time, he would sling his bow over his shoulder before drawing his sword.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 30, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper says to Jraq "He doesn't look like he is going to stay there long.   Let's wait out here for him to leave again, then keep tailing him."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

OOC Ferrix, waiting for Dai action to continue.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

Dai bends his knees moving into a lower stance, his hands coming up defensively, he taps his rattan-staff against the ground and mutters a prayer to the earth.









*OOC:*


Moves as you assumed, casts shillelagh on his staff


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

OOC Solomon doesn't have time to sling his bow back.
Init
Militian 20
Dai 19
Orc 3 17
Black cloak 15
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5
Orc 2 5

The young militian crossbow in hand is aiming at Telic but doesn't shoot yet.

As Dai completes his spell he sees the foot of the first men appears on top of the stairs in front of him. The thug is unable to see him.

The orc seeing Solomon hides behind the pillar shouts at him  Half breed coward, I am here to kill YOU .... AHHHHHHRRRRRHG 
The orc raises his falchin turn around the pillar and even before seeing Solomon, hit with the falchion on Solomon estimated position. modified roll 16 Solomon feels the falchion hiting him in the stomach (12 pts) The blow has seriously injured Solomon who is barely able to stand on his feet. The vision of Solomon's blood on his weapons seems to rejoice the Orc.  ARRRRG You will die midget

The black cloacked men shoots another quarrel at Telic and goes hide behind the pillar.
The quarrel (roll 12) hits  the stone ramp not far from his head.

Telic graps his Tanglefoot bag and throws it towards one of the sprinting orc, the other one being too close to Solomon. (roll 16+5) Telic calculated his throw perfectly. The bags fall right on the legs of the orc. The orcs makes a few hard step and comes to an halt unable to move further. He looks at Telic cursing him. As he was shooting the bag the soldier hidden behind the pillar fires on Telic (roll 13) the quarrel misses him by at least three feet. 

Solomon gathering everything he gots left replies with his sword (roll 14+6 dmg 6+4) He hits the orc in the kidney. The orc looks at Solomon with surprise and falls on the ground in what becomes quickly a pool of his own blood. Solomon still feels his wounds slowly curring.

Nobody is able to see what Gror is doing

The orc stuck in the glue is completly mad and with an unbeleivable strength get himself out(roll 17). The second one charges on Telic hopping to kill him with one swift blow. "Little human, you just did your last mistake, prepare to meet your ancestors , ARRRRRRRRGH He charges on him Falchion on top of his head. Saliva all over the face and muscled fully pumped. As the blade goes down with an unbeleivable speed Telic can hears the sound of the blade cutting the air (roll 11).


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, a traveller.*

Telic says nothing to the orc. He just grins as he steps back from the pillar to give himself fighting room (but will keep it between himself and the crossbow man if possible). He brings his right hand to the sword and strikes at the orc.

ooc: * greatsword +7 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

*Dai (10/16hp, AC 15)*

Dai begins to pulse his body to a faster rhythm, his staff prepped and ready to strike.  He'll move forward and unleash a flurry of attacks with his staff against the person coming down the stairs.









*OOC:*


Flurry of Blows with his staff; two attacks +4/+4 (2d6+5;+7 if human); +1 Dodge bonus applied to the person who first attacks him


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  Don't forget Solomon's favored enemy.  Dmg w/greatsword should be +6.  Not that it mattered this time since the orc dropped.  How many HPs does he have now?  1 or 2?_

Solomon knows that a single crossbow bolt could be the death of him.  Staying behind the pillar, he sheaths his greatsword and picks up his bow.  Next round he will shoot again, probably at the tangled orc.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

-- At the university

OOC waiting for Silentspace

--- Near the golden lion

Jasper and Jraq wait for a few minutes outside. The councellor comes back with two militians and what looks like a knight in full plate armor with a shield and a morningstar. The knight also has small bag on his side. On his tabbard Jasper can identify a symbol of the nobility. The four man head toward the temple. 

---- In the temple
Init
1st man in the stairs 22 
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Militian 14+
Telic 14
Solomon 10
2nd man in the stairs 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5
Orc 2 5

The first man in the stairs doesn't notice Dai and rushes toward the central room. Dai (who readied an action) jumps on the man with his magically enhanced staff. (roll 19+4) Dai first blow (dmg 18) brakes the neck of the men who die on the spot.

Nobody saw what the cloacked figure did.

Nobody saw what the militian did

Telic (who drew his sword has a move action last turn) exchange a few attack and parade with the Orc he finally find an opportunity and with his akward looking greatsword pierces (roll 6+6+3 that was lucky, don't know what's happening to the D6) the orc chest. The sword completly went through him. As Telic removes his sword from his opponent body he fall on the ground. The orc is slowly dying on the ground.

Solomon hidden from the other shooter by the large pillard pick up his bow and aim at the orc. (roll 8+5 dmg 8+5) The Orc howl in pain as he received the arrow right in the middle of the back, but he doesn't fall on the ground.

The second men who saw Dai killed his friend with a single blow nervously grab his crossbow and start knocking a quarrel. His hands are shaking and he slowly walk back up while reloading it, trying to keep his eyes on Dai. Dai can notice the sweat on his forehead, obviously he is really scared of him.  

Nobody knows what Gror did.

The only orc standing, furious charges on Solomon(he doesn't technically charge because of the Tanglefoot) on him. He walks in an akward fashion and has a very hard time crossing the 40' to Solomon. (He completes his double move in front of Solomon cursing at him all the way there).

OOC Solomon has now 2hp


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 1, 2004)

Jasper will have Jraq continue following them, using the same system as before.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, a traveller.*

ooc: I looked back over the thread but can't see where Telic has taken any significant wounds. Am I missing something, or did you mean Solomon has two hp? Working on the basis that it is the latter, although I can't really see much alternative even if it is the former.

"Godspit!" Telic hisses. With a glance at the orc at his feet to ensure that he isn't getting up any time soon, Telic steps up to engage the orc threatening Solomon, seeking a flanking position if is possible.

"How about trying me on for size you great big lump of goblin dung! I've added one notch to my belt already, might as well make it two," Telic says lazily to the orc as he approaches it. Telic puts everything into making like the whole affair is nothing more than a minor irritation, and the orc not really worthy of the effort.

ooc: * Obviously trying to draw the orcs attention from Solomon. Bluff +7? * greatsword +7 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

It looks like Tellic acts before Solomon next.  If Tellic manages to slay the orc, Solomon will peer around the pillar towards where Gror and the others were last seen.  If he sees any enemies, he will fire, using rapid shot _(two arrows at +3 1d8 +3).  _ If he sees no enemies, he will advance upwards towards the next pillar.

If Tellic fails to slay the orc, Solomon will take a 5 foot step back and shoot the orc battling Tellic, once. _(+1 1d8 +5 factoring in his favored enemy and his -4 for firing into melee)_

_OOC:  I had forgotten he had rapidshot  _


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

OOC Ferrix I will assume you attack the second sniper in the stairs.

Init
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Militian 14+
Telic 14
Solomon 10
2nd man in the stairs 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5

Dai dashes up the stairs and finishes the second shooter (12+6, dmg 9+7) with his staff. Using the tip of his staff he hits the man in the stomach with such strength that the second sniper falls on the ground unconcsious.

Telic tries to deconcentrate the orc but he seems so focus on Solomon that he doesn't even pay attention to his remark (roll 7+7) Telic takes the opportunity and charges (He is 40` feet away so you have to double move) the orc. (Telic and Solomon will be positioned to flank the orc but Solomon is holding his bow so no +2 for Telic). Telic charges with his Mercurial great sword like if it was a lance. Hearing Telic steps the Orc turns his head. Telic can see blood coming out of his mouth and his eyes are all red. Solomon's arrow badly hurted him. But with an unbeleivable bad luck Telic swords slides on a metal stud of his studded leather. (Roll 1)

Solomon steps back to take an arrow, but somehow lose his cover from the pillar. The militian takes that opportunity to shoot at him (Ready action roll 16). Solomon hears the sound of the quarrel flying through the air and also look at it coming without being able to do a single thing to prevent it from ripping through his armor at stomach height. Last thing he sees before falling unconcsious it the smile of the militian who seems really proud of his shot (DMG 8 Solomon is now stable at -6, still recovering 1hp/rounds). Solomon falls on the ground unconscious. 

The dying orc laughs at Telic bad luck and in a quick motion turn and slashes him with his falchion as he completes his charging action. roll 10 but Telic with a last second movement dodges the blow, enraging the orc even more.


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, a traveller*

Telic shifts, steadies and, with a silent prayer to Olidamarra, attacks again.

ooc: * greatsword +7 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2004)

Init
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Militian 14+
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5

After downing the second man, Dai looks around. He doesn't hear anymore sound coming from upstairs (tower). He can walk around the temple on the second floor. The small parapet provides some cover and he can have a better view of the first floor being 15` higher. He can also go back down and help the others 

OOC Ferrix I will wait for your post to continue Dai.

The militian reload his crossbow and shoot at Telic even if he is in melee. (roll 7) The quarrel passes by and go hit the back wall. 

Telic and the orc are exchanging blow. Telic with in a very clever move land a dangerous blow roll (3+7) But it was a bit too difficult to complete and it doesn't have enough force to go through his armor. 

Telic's miss blow gives an opportunity for the orc to step back (5 foot step) holding his falchion in one hand, he takes a metal vial located on his belt, pop the cap with his large thumbs and quickly drinks it. Telic notices that his condition improves dramatically. As he regain his strength he laughs.

--- On the way to the temple

Nothing new Jraq and Jasper are still following the four man

---- In the University

OOC still waiting for Oculus to answer the archeologist.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

If Dai can get into a position above the militian with the crossbow, he'll take the chance and attempt to drop down on him, staff first.









*OOC:*


adjuticate how you wish, if it's not possible, Dai will probably head back downstairs


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2004)

Dai sprints on the second floor around the church to get near the militian he covers the 200' in about 6 sec.(move silently roll 20 - 20 for sprinting + 3 dex vs listen roll 2 - 1 distance) The soldier too preocupied by the action below doesn't hear Dai approaching. 

OOC Dai is now right above the soldier 15' high.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

Telic sucks on a peice of meat stuck in his teeth as he waits for the orc to finish drinking his potion. _Its worse than fighting the britons who keep stopping for tea!_

Telic flashes an insolent grin at the orc and attacks again.

ooc: * greatsword +7 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Init
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Militian 14+
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5

Dai is now on the left of the temple. He jumps on the militian who is busy reloading his crossbow while checking Telic. (tumble 14+10, jump 18+10) Dai gently fall 15` feet below, hitting the militian while falling. (roll 6+6+2) the staff bounces on the soldiers chain mail. 

The militian drop his crossbow, draw his longsword and attack Dai (roll 9) Dai easily dodges all the militian blow. The soldier seems nervous and scarred to fight Dai.
Dai notices that the dark cloacked humanoid doesn't seem to be hidden behind any of the pillar. 

Telic steps front and continue to melee the orc. He finally finds a breach in his opponent defense and with a powerfull motion of the wrist, he opens the orc's chest (dmg 7). The orc fall on the ground yelling in pain.

Solomon's injury continue to quickly heal (OOC Solomon is now at -4)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2004)

Dai will look bemused, an uncharacteristically warm smile splitting his dark face, and then he'll proceed to one-two the militian with his rattan staff.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

Telic fumes at his inability to down the orc, and considers *SMITING!* it into next week. But then he remembers the town hall, and decides to save that little surprise for Gror.

Telic presses his attack again.

ooc: * greatsword +7 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

OOC Sorry doghead I wasn't clear in my description the orc is down


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, a traveller.*

ooc: Actually it was my mistake. I didn't read it closely enough. Sorry.

Telic kicks away the orc's weapon and quickly checks the creature to ensure that he won't be getting up again anytime soon. 

"I'll get back to you later. Don't die on me just yet." 

He glances around often to ensure no-one else moves up on them. Protecting Solomon is his first priority - getting him well behind the pillar, if he is not already so, would be a start.

If there is anyone close by, Telic will move rapidly to engage them.

If no one is close by, Telic grabs Solomon's bow and a couple of arrows and takes up a covering position beside Solomon, with his own greatsword close to hand. At which point he will hail Dia (if Telic can't see him) to see how things stand with him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Init
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Militian 14+
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 1 5

Dai who almost seems to be dancing with his staff dodging the attack of the militian, attacks (roll 10+4) the blow is again block by the soldier chain mail. In a quick movement he continue his action hitting the soldier with the other end of the staff(roll 20, but 8+4 no critical) directly on his nose (dmg 14) the soldier is automatically knocked down by the blow.

As Telic is looking around, he hears the sound of something cutting through the air. Before he can even react he is hit by a fist in the face(roll 22, dmg 7). Before he can  even realised what just happened the cloack humanoid is already running towards the stairs at a very high speed. (Telic and Solomon are still located near the entrance of the temple and the cloacked figure is now around 30' from Telic).

OOC I will be waiting for Telic action before I finish this round. Also It looks like we lost SilentSpace.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

_OOC:  Go get him guys!  Bummer, Solomon should have been careful not to step outside the cover of the pillar!_


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Dai won't even bother checking on the downed militian, figuring crushing the mans nose was good enough for now.  Once he catches sight of the cloaked figure fleeing, he'll bound after him.









*OOC:*


Dai's movement is 50 base, if he's within 100 ft. of the cloaked figure and has a straight line, he'll charge him, otherwise he'll move to block the stairway up if he can reach the stairs before the cloaked figure can.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

OOC Dai is 160` from the entrance of the temple and from the stairs. The cloacked figure is about 10` from the stairs. There is another flight of stairs that lead up near him about 30 feets away
                                     60'
                   --------------------------------
                   - . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .-
                   -................ altar. . . . . . . . . .-
                   -. . . . . .  . .-----. . . . . . . . . .-
                   -..........................................- 
                   -------------------------------- 
                   -....----------------------.......-  stair to the altar
                   -.................-----..................-
                   ---....................................---
                   ---....................................---Stairs to the balcony left,right
                   ---....................................---
                   -..........................................-
                   -.............Dai.........................-
                   -...........X=................=......... -
                   -..........................................-
                   -..........................................-
                   -.............=................=.........-
                   .                                           .
                   .                                           .about 120' of temple pillars every20'
                   .                                           .
                   -.............=................=..........-
                   -.............XTelic......................-
                   -............XSolomon..................-
                   -...........................................-  
                   -|||...O Cloacked figure.........|||-stairs leading to the 2nd floor
                   ----------<----------->-------- balcony surrounding the whole temple


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

ooc: Sorry about the delay. Been pressed with work.

ooc: The militian's actions should have provoked at least one AoO (leaving a threatened area), possibly two (unarmed attack if he doesn't have Improved Unarmed Attack). So Telic will take the AoO. But he will stay with Solomon at this point, even if the militian survives the AoO.

ooc: * greatsword +7 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

OOC Never heard of a feat called spring attack


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

ooc: Ahh. Funny you should mention feats. I've heard of it, but I'm still working my way around all the feats. As you can see in the OOC thread. Oh well, off to read up on Spring Attack.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Dai will move to the closest set of stairs and up them, hoping to get to the top to confront the cloaked figure.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

Telic quickly removes the dagger from the dying orc belt and throws it towards the black cloack. (roll 12 +2 dex - 2 range) the dagger misses the black cloack. 

OOC Solomon now at -3, vigor 7 rounds left.

Init
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6

Dai dashes up the stairs as quickly as he can hopping to catch him up upstairs. 

The cloacked man stops turn around remove his hood revealing his face. The men face is full of scars and he his completly bald. He position himself in a defensive stance and wait. 

Telic heads towards the other orc body hoping to get the potion that could cure his friend. As he starts moving, the men starts running towards Telic, leaps a foot in front. roll 23 The foot hits Telic in the back of the neck (dmg 8, Telic is now at 10). The men finishes his motion with a roll on the ground, stand up and turn around towards Telic keeping a defensive stance. 

 "Get ready to join your friend, little man. That was really too easy" The men is looking at Telic with a victorious smile on his face. 

Telic is able to dash and grabs the potion from the orc. (he can either drink it this round or head back towards Solomon but he will have to wait next round before he can give it to him.)

Dai is hearing armored steps and war cry coming from behind a large tapestry located behind the altar. The Tapestry is quite old and seems to be covered with Heireionous symbol and avatars.

Solomon is now at -2, 6round of vigor
Dai is at 10
Telic is at 10


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

Telic steps clear of the cloaked man and scoops up his sword, or if out of reach, the orc's weapon or even Solomon's bastard sword. He takes up his own stance, positioning himself between the militian and Solomon as best is possible. 

Telic stretches out his neck, then fixes his opponent with his best impression of a bored stare.

"Everyone gets lucky now and then," he drawls. "Especially from behind. But now you have used yours all up. So surrender before I cut you up into pieces. Like they should have," he adds, tilting his head in the direction of the orcs on the floor.

Actually, Telic seriously doubts that he can 'cut this man into pieces'. But he is damn sure he is not going to let his opponent know that. And just maybe it will psych the man out. No harm in hoping. Or preying.

ooc: * Bluff +7. * Intimidate? +2. Telic will activate his detect evil ability. He won't engage, but will ready himself to fight defensively if the militian attacks. (-4 attack, +2 AC. Dodge called on the militian (+1 AC).

* greatsword +3 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)
* AC +19.

I think that that works.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Hearing the sound of potentially more fighters, Dai will go to the edge of the balcony so he can see the tapestry, drawing out a simple wooden wand, point it at the tapestry and upon the natural world to rise up and entangle the area.









*OOC:*


Using Wand of Entangle to hopefully make it as hard as possible for anyone to enter from that direction.  If it's possible inside at least; if not I'll change my action


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2004)

Solomon uses a greatsword as well.  Good luck Tellic & Dai!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC Ferrix using entangle on the tapestry won't work, but it was a clever try . 
Manzanita, Solomon is almost back, just wait two more rounds.
Doghead I will assume that Telic ready an action against the black monk.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

*Dai (10/16hp, AC 15, 16 vs. monk)*

Dai will move 50 feet across the balcony, closing the distance between himself, Telic and the black monk.  He'll then draw out a blackened wooden wand and gesture slightly, pressing it against his hand, a flame the size of a torch springs into being in his palm.









*OOC:*


damn... we're screwed; move 50 ft., use wand of produce flame, duration 1/min


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC Telic was still holding his sword with his left hand. 

Init
Dai 19
Black cloak 15
Telic 14
Solomon 10
Gror 6

Dai is now 120' from Telic and Solomon with a flaming torch in his hand.

The monk seems surprised by Telic firms determination, he doesn't look as confident that Telic is an easy prey. (Intimidate roll 14+2 vs 14). The monk makes a strong shout and charges on Telic, who is ready to receive him this time. 

Telic in position wait until the last second to trigger his move. Telic hit as hard as he can while maintaining a defensive position. (roll 19 +3 dmg 3+4+3) The monk with an unbeleivable speed roll on the ground, Telic sword barely scratched his right legs. The monk still rolling on the ground (roll 18-2 intimidate) kick Telic, but his defensive stance allow him to dodge the kick. After his initial failed attempt he spring up and while in the air tries to land another kick (roll 20-2 intimidate Wow that dodge feat was really a good choice. ) but Telic is quick and dodges it again. The monk fall back on his feet visibely frustrated by his failed attempts. Telic can notice an incredible rage in his opponents eyes.

Nothing came out yet from behind the tapestry. 

Solomon at -1 with 5 rounds of Vigor left
Dai at 10
Telic at 10


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, a traveller.*

Telic brings himself to the ready position, again doing what he can to keep himself between the monk and Solomon. He bites down on the fear that churns in his stomach and struggles to calm his breathing. _By all that is holy, when is this going to stop. I'm going to have nightmares about this church._

Telic struggles to think of some other device to help him overcome this madman in black. His mind is starting to feel dull and leaden. He considers going completely on the defensive. _No! I might as well just tell him that he's too good for me._ He readies himself again for the inevitable. _Come on Dia. Hold on Solomon._ Telic preys to Olidamarra to give him the strength to hold on.

ooc: ready an action. As before, attack defensively if he enters my threatened area. Dodge on the monk.

* greatsword +3 melee (2d6+3, 20x4)
* AC +19.

ooc: ahh, the -2 came from the intimidate attempt. nice idea. telic really is cutting it close to the bone, isn't he.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Dai will double move up (within twenty feet now), ready to move in next round.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2004)

Init
Dai 19
Telic 15+
Black cloak 15
Solomon 10
Gror 6

Dai covers 100' in the temple.

OOC Telic and the monk are 5 feets apart so no need for a ready action.

Telic and the monk are fiercly battling each others. Telic eventually find a weakness in his opponents defense and tries to exploit it. (roll 11+3) but the monk is really quick and easily dodges his blow. Telic who opened himself a bit during the attack. The monk take advantage to counterattack he first try to punch him in the abdomen with his left hand (roll 8 ) but Telic armors protect him well. Seeing Dai approaches and being unsuccesfull with Telic, he flip back on his hand (tumble 32) at lightning speed and back on his leg 5 feet away and starts running towards the stairs located at the right (relatively to someone entering the temple) at the end of his movement his 10' in the stairs. 

Solomon suddenly regain conciousness. He is still very weak (only a partial action next turn) He still feel a strange warmth and fizzling through out his various injury. 

At the back of the temple two orcs rip the tapestry appart and appears from what seems to be a hidden tunnel accessing the back of the temple. Dai and Telic also hear many growls and war cry coming from behind them. The two orcs don't seems to be raging like the other three, but they seems very aggressive and looking to kill the intruder at all costs.  

Solomon at 0hp, 4 rounds of vigor
Telic and Dai at 10hp

--- The others

Still waiting for SilentSpace 

Jasper and Jraq are still following the four men. OOC Kangax since a fighting round is 6 seconds Jasper won't get there before the end of the fight. Unless that thing last for a few hundred rounds.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

*OOC:*


is he hasted? cause otherwise he couldn't have gotten two swings off and a move action


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, I was only skimming through the combat (since Oculus isn't present for it), and missed your post!    



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As Oculus and the old women are about to sit a middled aged elf enters the room. The elf doesn't look like your average scholar. Oculus notices that he has a strong stature under his robe and his hand and faces bears scars and burns he has shaved his head and wears a very large golden earing on his left ear. He also notices that both pointy tips of his ears were cut off. Oculus never saw him before around the university. The professor whispers " Hl'lar, he's an archeologist, he spend most of his time abroad and usually is more interest by money than anything else"
> 
> The elf take his plate, get the food and approaches Oculus table. He introduce himself " Good evening, may I share this horrible magictic meal with you"
> 
> The professor nod he sits and start to eat in a very rough way. " I noticed that you were doing research with that old FRIEND of mine, Ha Ha Ha. What is this old Uder up to again? He obviously tries to intimidate Oculus hoping that the young student will just blab out everything.




"Hello Hl'lar, it's a pleasure to meet you. You know Uder? He is an extremely dedicated researcher, isn't he? He's quite impressive! Not only is he a scholar, but he's an experienced adventurer as well!  If you don't mind me saying so, you look like you've gone on a couple adventures outside the university yourself, though probably not nearly as many as Uder! Oh, maybe you've gone on adventures _with_ Uder? Is that how you know him?"

Oculus tries to turn the tables on Hl'lar, getting him flustered by subtly suggesting to him that Uder is better than him.  Hopefully he'll start bragging to prove himself to Oculus, giving away information on both himself and Uder.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

*OOC:*


Is Dai close enough to get in melee with this monk?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

OOC the monk is around 50' feet from it so yes


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, a traveller.*

"Godspit!" Telic pants. "That man moves like a snake."

ooc: If you edit is so that he is in range for another round, Telic will do as before and fight defensively.

Telic makes no move to chase down the black robed figure. Telic is happy enough to see to back of him. As soon as Telic is sure that he is not just setting himself up for a long run up, Telic turns and staggers over to the fallen orc and his precious potion. 

Telic is so intent on fetching it that he doesn't notice the orcs till he stands up to return to Solomon's side. "And Godspit again!" he mutters as he hurries back. "What in tamnation is going on here. A prayer meeting of the damned?"

"Drink this," he says to Solomon, relieved to see him conscious again. _I'll tell him how glad I am later, if we ever get a quiet minute._ 

"We have more company. Walk or talk?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

*Dai (10/16hp, ac 15, 16w/dodge)*

Dai will move up to the monk, his feet seeming to skim the ground, and goes to clap the monk hard with an openfaced palm, mind you the small globe of fire in his hand won't make it more pleasant for the monk.









*OOC:*


Move 50 ft., Attack unarmed (staff just held in other hand) +5 (1d6+3 + 1d6+1 fire)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

OOC Diplomacy 14+4

Hl'lar looks at Oculus his eyes opening up more after each one of his affirmation. He can't beleive his ears. 
"That old fool got you too, as I can see"
The old professor unhappy with Hl'lar answers back "How dare you talk about Sir Uder like this, He is a distinguished gentlemen.

The elf starts to laugh  DISTINGUISHED GENTLEMEN !!!!!  AHHHHHAAHHH another one like that and I roll under the table 

He cleans his mouth with his hand and look straight in the eyes of the old women.  "This man is as distinguished as I am, only difference with me he is a good actor, AHAHAHAHA" 

He then turns towards Oculus.  "And you if you want to stay alive, don't hang around this men. Uder and I studied togheter at this university a few years ago he pauses for a moment, looks at Oculus and the old professor "Few years, ..., well for an elf." He engulf another bite. 
"Then the son of a .....  He looks at the old professor and add on a sarcastic tone [/COLOR=darkgreen]" the gentlement screwed me hard... Gentlemen come on. [/COLOR]. Oculus and the professor can clearly notice the food half chewed in the elf's mouth as he speaks. 

and with another large bite he finishes his plate. " You will excuse me but since you work with Uder, I will have to leave you. I wouldn't want to help the competition.  He smiles at both of you, salutes you with the head and stand up leaving his plate on the table. 

The old professor seems outraged by Hl'lar attitude and oppinion of Uder.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon pushes himself up to his hands and knees, and wipes the back of hand over his mouth, smeering blood and spit.

"I will die in combat.  Has anyone taken out the archers?"  Solomon stands and picks up his bow and arrow.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human male traveller.*

"Not today you won't. The archers are dealt with, but we have a mad monk and two more orcs. 

"And Gror," he spits. "Has Heironomus become the patron god of murderers and villians while I was on the road?

"And I vote to stay."

A little surprised at his own words, Telic realises that they are true. The idea of being pushed around make his blood boil. It alway does, its just that he had been a tad too busy trying to stay alive to get round to thinking it before now.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

Init
Dai 19
Telic 15+
Black cloak 15
Orc 2 15
Orc 1 12
Solomon 10

Dai runs across the room barely paying attention to Solomon and Telic. He jumps on the stairs an attack the monk (roll 11 + 5) Dai hits in the jaw (dmg 4+3 +4). The monk badly badly burns in the face reposition himself to counter attack. 

Telic get the potion and give it to Solomon. 

The monk recovering from Dai hit, roll in the stairs and start running along the upper balcony shouting at the orc(tumble roll 23 DC 20)

The two orcs that just got out,  jump over the Altar and starts sprinting towards Solomon and Telic their Falchion in the air they are both around 80' feet from Telic and Solomon. Two more orcs get out of the tunnel and behind them Telic can notice two others humanoid shape.

Solomon grabs his bow and stand up. (he doesn't have time to take the potion this round) He still feel the magic working on his injury. He now feels a bit better and his slowly getting his awereness of the surrounding back.

 Dai and Telic at 10hp
Solomon at 1 with 3 rounds of vigor.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

OOC:  It looks like Tellic acts before Solomon.  I'm a bit reluctant to post Solomon's action before Tellic's.  I'll shade his actions for DarkMaster, and hopefully post again soon, if need be.

Solomon 



Spoiler



prefers to flee, but will not abandon Tellic if he stays to fight.  If Tellic takes an offensive action, Solomon will lean around the pillar and send one arrow at each charging orc.  (I think you can split targets with rapidshot.  Each arrow:  +3 1d8 +5)

If Tellic hesitates or would flee, Solomon will sprint out the door they came in.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

Dai continues after the fleeing monk, hoping to put him down with a good crack of his rattan-staff.









*OOC:*


Move to melee again; Staff +6 (2d6 + 6 + 2 if human)
I forgot to add the +2 favored enemy bonus to damage in my last attack which hit the monk so long as he's human


----------



## silentspace (Nov 9, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Diplomacy 14+4
> 
> Hl'lar looks at Oculus his eyes opening up more after each one of his affirmation. He can't beleive his ears.
> "That old fool got you too, as I can see"
> ...




"Professor, what was that all about?  What is the history between the two?  And what did he mean by Uder being the competition?  Do you think Uder can be trusted?  Hl'lar doesn't seem to think so."


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human male traveller.*

Telic has never been a big fan of Hieronomus. The old man has control issues, but his heart is in the right place. This defilement of the god's temple makes Telic's blood boil. But the odds against them keep stacking up, and with each pair of orcs that piles out of the door, Telic knows that there is less and less chance of him being able to cower them. Telic may be an angry young man (or at least a headstrong one), but he is not a stupid one. Discretion is beginning to look like the better part of valour.

"On second thoughts, I think that it is time to be leaving."

ooc: Assuming that the orc are out of range at this time, Telic will hold his action (getting the hell out of the church) until Solomon acknowledges it and agrees. Telic won't leave without Solomon. (Dai, Telic figures, is in a better position to look after himself. Telic won't be happy about leaving without Dai, but will do so if its not possible to wait without pulling Solomon in jeopody. I assume that there are other ways out open to Dai, and the man can move.)

If Solomon elects to stay, Telic will go to plan B. Fight defensively and rage and rail against the blasphmy being committed here, harange them in the name of all that is divine and holy, demand they back down or bring down upon themselves the divine and terrible wrath of H. Hellfire and brimstone. That sort of thing.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 9, 2004)

----In the temple

Init
Dai 19
KarnaK 16
Telic 15+
Black cloak 15
Orc 2 15
Orc 1 12
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 3 5
Orc 4 4

Dai Charges (70' to cover) on the running monk. Dai aims for the head (roll 19 +6+2) the monk while only concentrating on dodging blow is unable to dodge Dai almost perfect blow (roll 3+2+6+2), the blow almost rips the monk head off. The blow is so strong that he looses balance and fall off the balcony 15 feet below (dmg 6) Dai can hear a loud "crack" has his head hits the ground.

A larger orc get out of the tunnel armed with an impressive bow and a great axe strapped in his back. The Orc is also wearing the barbarian tribes color but he also wear an hat made of yellow feathers

Solomon:



Spoiler



Solomon recognises the hat. It is usually wear by warrior who excelled on the battlefield. It is a great priviledge to be allowed to wear this hat. Other member of the tribes usually greatly respect the wearer of such an hat.



Seeing what he did to the monk, the Orc takes an arrow from his quiver arm his bow. You can see the orc muscle pumped when he prepares his arrow. He shoots at Telic, making a large sound. The arrow (roll 16) the arrow hits the balustrade in front of Dai. Dai receives small chunck of rock that broke under the impact. 
Without even checking if his arrow hit Dai he takes another one and aims at Telic. roll 18 The arrow crosses the 200' feet at an unbeleivable speed with a very small trajectory arc and hit telic in the leg (dmg 6).

Telic waits a bit to see Solomon's reaction loosing it's advantages on the orc. 

The two orcs charges on Telic, they both seems to be in the same state as the one before them. The first one seems to be loosing it completly. his face is all disfigured with rage and hate. He attacks Telic (I will assume a fighting def) roll 10 missing Telic
The orc seems even more enraged by his miss. The second orc gets on Telic slightly after the first one. Trying to hit Telic in the kidneys. (roll 15 ) Telic is saved by his armor once again. Would this blow when through his armor he would have probably died. 

Solomon dashes for the door. Telic anticipating Solomons move withdraw from the orcs an open the large door of the temple letting the evening sun comes in the temple. Telic notices that the orcs seems annoyed by it. Telic then steps outside. Solomon quickly leaves the temple following Telic. 

People on the street seems chock to see the two warrior bleeding coming out of Heireionous temple. 

Gror who seems to have removed his militian cloth is only wearing the chain mail that was under it. Dai notices that his armor is thightly fit and necromantic symbol seems to be drawn on the chest part of his chain mail. The chain mail seems also very light. 
Gror has a long bow hang on his back and is carrying a beautiful double sword. The steel of the blade were darkened and almost don't reflect any light. He looks at Dai a large smile on his face. 
"So black man, your friend are abandoning you. Don't worry we will take great care of you."  an evil laugh coming out of his mouth.  "and we will send your head to your father like you did to Uder"
His tone switch to vengeance.

The other two orc heads towards the stairs, climb them and are now 20 feets from Dai. 

---In the street 

Jasper is still following the four man.

---At the university

The old women looks at Oculus. "I don't know what really happened between the two, they used to adventure togheter when they finished university. Uder was an excellent divine student, he was able to understand and feels the god like no other student of his class. Hl'lar was on the other hand a very average arcane student always causing problem on the campus, stealing, cheating, drinking and fighting with the other student. But somehow they became real good friend. I guess one was compensating for the other. A few years after, something happened and Uder came back alone, never mentioning anything about Hl'lar. He then left for a small village in the north and lived there until now coming here every month or so.

Hl'lar came a few times through out the years but never explained anything. why he was here or what happened with Uder. 

I have no idea why he sees us as competition. Maybe because the two discovered a few archeological treasure and they might have their own unwritten competition.

I personally wouldn't trust this man.

I have not a single doubt about Uder rightousness. 

But don't worry about Hl'lar lets finish our meal and get back to work

Oculus notices that Hl'lar is socialising with a few young wizards in the main library. He seems more interested in talking than reaserching books.

Solomon at 2hp, 2rounds of vigor
Telic at 4hp
Dai who is in big trouble at 10


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human male traveller.*

Telic breaks to one side as he exist the temple. He pulls up some 30-40 feet  from the doors howls his frustration to the skys.

Seeing the people, he goes to plan C. Telic lets blaze his aura of goodness.

"Has order deserted the city of Mornonas?" he cries out. "Do all the good men hide and the servants of darkness brazenly walk the streets now? Have the servants of Heironomus been cast from their temple by sell murderers and blackhearts? Is there no longer any law and order here?" 

Telic (assuming that he is not busy defending himself again at this point) makes a sweeping gesture towards the doors of the church.

"If I am wrong then by all that is divine and holy show me that it is not so. Before the barbarians butcher my companion in there like they have tried so hard to butcher us! Get the guard! Help me demand an end to the mayhem that desecrates this holy place!"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon, having exited the Temple, tries to find a place to have some cover, then turns and aims his bow at the Temple door.  He also keeps any eye on the tower, where he was shot at before.
_
OOC:  Sorry, Doghead, if we fumbled our retreat.  I'm not sure the best way to handle that kind of conversation.  Can Solomon speak when it's not his turn to act?  I wanted to keep the spirit of the game going.  Retreat was the clear option, in any case._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2004)

Oculus nods at his professor and continues eating.  He's learned so much today, and was actually anxious to get back to the library and continue researching.  

He had learned so much, and yet there was so much left to learn!

Oculus couldn't understand Uder and the professor.  They wanted to uncover a source of magical power, to _help_ people, stop hunger and illness.  They were excited about the other untold wonders this magic could do to make the world a better place.  And yet they seemed unconcerned if some villages needed to be slaughtered for this to happen.  They were focused on an even greater good.

Strange indeed.

And this Hl'lar, what did he want?  He is probably after the same thing as Uder...  

Uncertain what to do, but feeling he was on the verge of a great discovery himself, Oculus nods at the professor and finishes his meal, before returning with her to do more research.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Oculus and the professor return in the main library. You both starts to make research books in the book of research (OOC A magical database. You tell your key words and the blank pages fill in with the results of your search, It also provides the location of the nearest copy of known books.).

All of a sudden the professor says "We need to find the holy book, the one depicting all the rituals, it contains the key to Enirdnas secrets. Too bad this book was never repertoriated in the book of research, it's obviously not in this library. I hope Uder will go back to gather more information about ... 

"Heeeerm... about what" Hl'lar adds, appearing in Oculus back almost from nowhere. How can Oculus have missed him. "The old Uder is still on something as I can see. Don't worry for me, I am here for the greatest treasure on heart....  he pauses looks in the air with a smile, then lowering back his head to look at Oculus with his eyes wide open "I am here for LOVE"

----

In the temple 

Waiting for Dai to tell how is going to get out of there.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2004)

Dai looks between the two approaching orcs and Gror and decides that the side of the balcony is looking mighty appealing, taking a step away from Gror, he'll tumble and jump down to the floor and make for the door, putting as much as cover between himself and anyone with a ranged weapon.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

If there's a pause in the action, Solomon will take a drink of the potion Tellic gave him...


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Init
Dai 19
KarnaK 16
Telic 15+
Orc 2 15
Orc 1 12
Solomon 10
Gror 6
Orc 3 5
Orc 4 4

Dai heads for the balustrade. he flip over it using his hand as support and let himself fall below on the main floor. (roll tumble, jump 15+10, 13+10) Dai fall 15' below like a cat. He starts sprinting towards the door hopping he his fast enough to reach the door before the orc reload his bow. The two orcs above the stairs are amazed by Dai hability, they still have their mouth wide open. The other two orcs that were near the orc archer and Gror behind the altar also take times to react to Dai action. 

Dai still has to cross the two orcs that were after Solomon and Telic. Dai in an amazing feat of acrobatics (tumble18+10 DC17) pass right in the middle of the two orcs who can't do more than look at him "fly" by them eyes and mouth wide open. As soon as Dai is outside he hides himself behind the large massive doors. 

Telic trying to influence the crowd just realise that is sweating like a pig. He still feels a burning sensation where he received the quarrel a minute ago. (fortitude roll 11+7) But he feels his body is efficiently fighting the poison. Telic speech attracted a lot of the folks around and seemed to have also attracted the attention of a city patrol. 

Standing on top of the the ruined temple tower, Telic, Dai and Solomon hears the old priest shouting to the people.  "Help, Help, The church of the good and the righthous has been attacked by vandals. They brought to our church violence, corruption and murder, killing innocent folks, Justice must be done

Solomon takes the opportunity to engulf the orc's healing potion. It's disgusting but Solomon feels the effects immediatly. (roll 6+3)

The two orcs that were blocking the door, run towards them, visibly figthing their dislike of the sun and slam the door shut. Solomon and Dai can hear the sound of a lock shortly after. 

OOC Combat is over if another combat starts I will reroll initiative

Dai is at 10 hp
Telic is at 4 hp and not poisoned anymore
Solomon is at 12 with 1 round of vigor left.


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human traveller.*

"What in gods name," Telic growls. "I think that they  ... "

But before he can finish the sentence, Dai erupts from the doors of the church. 

"Yes! Gods be praised!" Telic hisses, just as the first orcs appear at the door. Telic swings into a ready position. But the doors begin to swing closed. Telic leaps forwards towards them. Well, its more like lurches forwards actually. But whatever you want to call it, it is way to slow and the doors slam closed.

And then suddenly there is the old priest again, shouting from the rooftop. _Does he mean us or the orcs? Doesn't matter really, it sounds like he means them._

"The guard! The guard!" Telic cries out. "For the life of the priest of Hieronomious."

Like a thunder clap it becomes clear. _The old man though that we were with Gror. Thats why he sought to keep us out._ Equally quickly the doubts appear. _Didn't he let Gror enter unhindered and tell us that there were worshipers in the church?_ It doesn't really matter at this point. All Telic wants to do is to get back inside with a sizeable group of men and put the cat amoung the pigeons. _Let's find out what they have to say for themselves._


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon fights the urge to put an arrow into the old man in the tower.  He takes a few calming breaths and looks around.  The immediate danger is over, and his main concern is still to find Jessica.  He tries to move into a position where he can view the main entrance and the gathering crowds without being easily observed.  He'll keep an eye out for Jessica or the counselor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 13, 2004)

Hearing the old priest and Telic prestation, a crowd of curious gather around the entrance of the temple
Solomon take of opportunity of the large crowd to dissapear among it without being seen by the guards.(Hide 8+7 vs 10-2 for the crowd) and hides among old barrel stored on the side of a local restaurant. The restaurant is closed probably operating mostly during lunch time (OOC you are in a very industrial zone).

The old priest on top of the tower yell at the guards "Soldier for the love of Heireionous Don't let the damn orc get away, he is the worst, he almost killed me. I had to flee here otherwise this group of bandit would have skined me alive, they rushed in the holy temple and massacred four priests.  

The four soldiers approach the scene. They look at Dai and Telic soaked with blood. 
The old sergeant steps forwards and say with a really deep voice."Any of you care to explain... The men is about 45 years old, probably about to retire and don't seems too excited about getting into a fight. 

 They are murderer, I tell you my brother they are MURDERER  add the old priest now very agitated.

---- In the street

Jraq suddenly signs to Jasper to stop. The councellor has now stopped in front of a small dock in the industrial part of the town. A small warship is docked. After discussing for a minute or so, the noble and the two militians head towards the ship. The councellor waves them and continue towards the temple. A few seconds later Jraq signal Jasper that they can move forward.


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human male traveller.*

_Godspit! The old man is with them. What has become of the church of Heironomus? 

Lend me your courage lord. And calm my raging spirit and pounding heart._

Telic turns to the sergeant, lowers his sword and draws himself up to his full height. He draws a slow deep breath.

"There has been fighting. But we have done nothing but defend ourselves from the outset.

As Telic speaks he switches grip on his sword and hands it, pommel first to the sergeant. 

"Take me inside and I will show you. The explaination for this mayhem lies with those inside also. As do people who are dying. If you stop this madness now, perhaps some of them can be saved. And answers can be found." 

Telic speaks firmly, but calmly. Its important that the sergeant considers Telic's words, sees Telic to be reasonable.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon pays little attention to the exchanges with the guards.  He is intent on his lookout, but too restless to stay put.  He decides to try to circle the temple.  He'll be on the lookout for other doors or windows where he might be able to look in, or even shoot through.  He'll also try to stay out of sight of the old man.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 13, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper will take a moment to try to spot the name of the ship.  If he can't see one, he'll just try to note any distinguishing features so could recognize it again later or describe it.  Then he continues tailing the councilor.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2004)

Dai will lean lightly on his staff, taking a moment to let his muscles relax.  He just shakes his head at the old priest, letting Telic do the talking for now.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 15, 2004)

--- In front of the temple

Telic just realised that the men he killed outside before they assaulted the temple has dissapeared. 

"Sergeant, Don't be fool by this man, he has a really sharp tongue, ....

The sergeant looks at the old man then lowers his eyes on Telic and then Dai. He stays a while on Dai, observing him carefully. He then smiles a little and says  "Soldiers, arrest these two mens on charges of disrupting the social peace" The priest eyes suddenly light and he adds. "I hope you will bring them to the "hotel", these two don't deserves better The sergeant replies back in a neutral tone "Of course"

---Around the temple

Solomon starts moving around the temple. He notices a small door provinding access on the east sides of it, probably a bit behind the altar. He also notices that he could enter the temple by accessing the upper portion. The upper part supports the top but instead of being surrounded by walls, beautifully carved arch are supporting it. Solomon also notices that behind the Altar room there is no sizeable building that could have hold so many orcs. Solomon still have to inspect the western wing of the temple.

--At the small dock. 

Jasper can easily read the name of the boat "Vernita", Jasper recognises this name (Knowledge the plane (roll 7+8) It's the same as one of Neyrul demi-godess daugther.
Jasper then continue to follow Jraq. Jasper can now see the partly crumbled tower of the the old temple of Heireionous. 

--- At the university 

OOC Waiting for Oculus


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 15, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will continue on around the temple.  He then plans to tell Tellic and Dai about any entry points he's found.  Instead, it looks like he'll probably find them arrested...


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Traveller.*

A wave of loathing sweeps over Telic as he listens to the sergeants smug smile. _I should not have expected any more from petty bullies town bullies._ But he bites back the scathing response that first springs to his tongue. _Critisising him will only make him did his heels in deeper._

Telic bows slightly and hold out his hands.

"Of course," he responds quietly. "There is the law, and procedure to follow. I don't expect you to let bloody men walk the streets, or the site of a bloody fight go unchecked." Telic pauses for a moment.

"Mornonos is known for its rule of law and the order within its walls. I will show you anything you wish to see inside, answer any questions, and accept any truthsayer you wish to use. I'm not so sure that the priest will be so accommodating."

Telic wonders if he has misjudged the man. It doesn't really matter. If the man is nothing but a stooge for the cities elite, then there was nothing he could have done anyways. Telic wonders if he should have put on a scene - embarressed the guard into investigating the church. But something tells him that that wouldn't have been helpful. He hopes that he is right. But now all he can do is hope.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

-- In front of the temple
The soldiers hesitate to execute the captains order, the younger one says "Shouldn't we investigate the church, sergeant?"

The sergeant pauses for a second and before he can reply. 
 I told you the man had a sharp tongue, Give me a minute, I will open the doors for you.  He then points Telic and Dai and adds "You too will looks like fools when the proof are exposed. I don't understand why you want to dig your own hole." the old men then dissapears.

The sergeant pointing his swords towards Telic and Dai. "Nobody move until I say so, please put your weapons on the ground"

--- around the church

Solomon crossing a few streets to circle the temple notices that a young halfling seems to be following him. The halfling does it's best to hide among the crowd but Solomon noticed him. The halfling is dressed with very rough cloths almost like a beggar and he his carrying a staff. He seems to be using the staff to help him walk, his right leg do not seems to be strong enough. (spot 12 -4 distance +7 vs 13)


----------



## silentspace (Nov 16, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, RL has been a bit of drag as of late...



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus and the professor return in the main library. You both starts to make research books in the book of research (OOC A magical database. You tell your key words and the blank pages fill in with the results of your search, It also provides the location of the nearest copy of known books.).
> 
> All of a sudden the professor says "We need to find the holy book, the one depicting all the rituals, it contains the key to Enirdnas secrets. Too bad this book was never repertoriated in the book of research, it's obviously not in this library. I hope Uder will go back to gather more information about ...
> 
> "Heeeerm... about what" Hl'lar adds, appearing in Oculus back almost from nowhere. How can Oculus have missed him. "The old Uder is still on something as I can see. Don't worry for me, I am here for the greatest treasure on heart....  he pauses looks in the air with a smile, then lowering back his head to look at Oculus with his eyes wide open "I am here for LOVE"




"For Love?" Oculus asks.  Immediately his thoughts turn back to Valeria.  She was so beautiful, and yet he had spent so little time with her.  Where was she now?  He would have to search her out again, and soon...

"Really?" Oculus asks.  "Love is the best reason of all.  But what do you mean you are here for love?"

* * *

After Hl'lar leaves, he'll ask the professor more about the holy book with the key to Enirdnas secrets.  After hearing a bit more, he'll exclaim "Maybe I can help find the book for you!  I have some friends who might be very interested in this!  What do you think?"
* * *

Oculus makes a mental note of the students Hl'lar was talking to, and when there is a lull, Oculus will excuse himself from the professor to take a break, and chat a bit with the students, to see what they are doing for Hl'lar.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human male traveller*

Telic nods at the sword in the guard's hands, then lifts his arms to show them that he has no other weapons, not even a breadknife.

"The truth is powerful thing. I have no fear of it. But then I am not the one hiding behind locked doors. Although it pains me to think so, I fear that the priest does not feel the same way."

Telic looks around at the crowd, then back to the gurads. "I can not say for sure, but there may still be some here who saw the start of this whole sorry affair. The priest drew and swung his weapon as we stood at the door seeking entrance, and a man with a knife came at us from over there. Thats when the mayhem started. When two men with crossbows shot at us from up there, we had little choice but to seek _refuge_ inside, such that it was as it turns out."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon stares breifly behind him, then turns back to his task at hand, hoping the halfling will not know he has been observed.  Solomon will pick up his pace.  He has already found a means of ingress, and now circles just for his own knowledge's sake.  He wants to get back to the others before acting.  If he sees them in trouble, he will try to stay hidden, but try to keep his back to a wall, and take frequent glances back, so as not to be taken from behind by the halfling.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

-- In front of the temple
Nobody seems to react to Telic accusation, people are either scarred or they didn't see what happened.

After about two or three minutes you all hear the door unlock. The old man who seems now much weaker than when he met Telic for the first time. "Sorry, sergeant my old legs are not what they used to be and they were so many stairs, come on in, the bodies are behind the altar. The poor ones got backstabbed right in the middle of their prayers by these two ruffians they tried to escape but they finished them behind the altar. I hope this will be enough to convince you.  

The old man points at the various blood track on the ground, obviously the bodies were moved behind the altar. 

The sergeant looks at Telic,  How can you accuse this poor man of hitting you with a blade. Obviously the poor man can barely move, crushed by the weight of his old armor. He then turns towards the priest. "Sorry, father to disturb the peace of your house of prayer but we need to see the body in order to testify" 

the priest replies "No problem my son, Justice must be done"

The youngest soldier heads in front and the others follow.  

--- Around the temple 

Solomon is now looking at the western side of the temple. It is basically a mirror copy of the eastern side. 

The halfling is now very close to Solomon. She then shouts "Sir, may I help you? Solomon looks carefully at the halfling and notices that she is a young female halfling wearing very short hair like a boy. She wears two very large hearing and she isn't particularly attractive. Her hair are brown as well as her eyes. She now hold her staff with two hands and her right leg seems as strong as her left one. 

-- At the university

Hl'lar smiles at Oculus reaction. "I just met the most beautiful human women of my entire life, last week in this university, we talk for about a minute but that was enough for her to steal my hearth. I 've been looking for her for the past few days without success. She is beautiful and wearing tatoo all over her face and maybe her body too but I didn't had the previlege to confirm He winks at Oculus  "If you know what I mean". He then lowers his head. "Obviously she is not around anymore and I don't know where I can start my search 

The old professor replies "Women with tatoo all over their body?

She then whispers to Oculus "What a strange coincidence"

Hl'lar eyes lit and he add "You know her?"

"No, No .... but Heee ..." She might be a good professor but she is really a poor liar. 

OOC Obviously she never saw a living sorceress but she is thinking about some pictures and text on the book she researched. I will wait for your reply SilentSpace before I continue with you other actions. Don't worry if you can't post as often, as long as you let me know.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Traveller.*

The silence of the people saddens Telic. Justice is perhaps not as fair and impartial in Mornonas as it is should be.

Telic considers the priest with undisguised disgust.

As the sergeant and the guards move inside, Telic goes with them.

ooc: I assume they wouldn't leave him standing outside by himself. If the priest objects, Telic will ask him why, if the truth really does stand in his corner, does he fear allowing other voices to be heard?

Once inside Telic begins to walk the guards through the fight, pointing out the various indications of what he describes. He speaks simply and earnestly, avoiding all of the usual tricks of misdirection. He has no need to mislead or obfuscate here. But he does need them to believe him, or at least have reason enough to doubt the priest.

Telic suspects that the door behind the tapestry will prove to be a hidden one. But there is nothing he can do about that. He sticks to the plain truth, knowing that he will have to cross that bridge when he comes to it.

ooc: Some thoughts in the ooc thread - it got kinda long.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

OOC the soldiers are carrying Dai and Telic weapon with them


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2004)

Dai will move with Telic, nodding once in a while, but more often than not keeping an eye on the guards and the priest.  He is quite disgusted with the manner in which "justice" is conducted here, he knows all too well what justice might be for him.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon's left hand still holds his bow and an arrow.  He raises his right hand, palm out towards the halfling.  "Stay back, please.  I have been the victim of unjust attack more than once today already.  There are foul doings in the temple.  You had best stay away from the area."  He'll look around the courtyard in front of the temple, trying to figure out what's going on/.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

---- In the temple

Dai, Telic and the four soldiers enter the temple. Things are awefully quiet.

Dai: 



Spoiler



Dai notices a boots probably belonging to someone hidden behind the door, he quickly looks at the other door on the other side and can also notice that it isn't completly open and could also hide someone else



Telic: 



Spoiler



Telic doesn't notice anything particularly wrong and quickly heads towards the pillar full of blood to describes the sequence of events



---Outside the temple

The young halfling then adds " I think you didn't understand me very well, this is the holy temple of Heireionous and you are clearly here to disturb it's peace. I will ask you once, may you leave this place or I will have to use more convincing mean " 
The little halfling seems extremely serious and his obviously trying to intimidate Solomon without success. She firmly grasps her wand and slightly bends her knee ready for any attack.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

--- In the street ---
Jraq suddenly stops and then starts running making signs to Jasper.

Jasper can see that the temple is about 300 meters away.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Noticing the likely ambush, gives a word quickly, "Ie! The doors, men behind the doors."  Relaxing his body, he waits for some reaction.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> --- In the street ---
> Jraq suddenly stops and then starts running making signs to Jasper.
> 
> Jasper can see that the temple is about 300 meters away.




"Huh?" is Jasper's first reaction when Jraq breaks into a run.  Then he sees the hand signals and starts running after, trying to catch up.  _I hope he meant for me to run too._

OOC: Can Jasper still see the councilor?


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon shakes his head and rolls his eyes.  "Who is this Heironeous?  Is he not a good of justice and order?  I have been repeatedly provoked and attacked by those who claim to be his followers.  I say to you, there are orcs in the hall of your god.  And they mean no good for this city."

He nods at the door he had passed earlier.  "Go and see for yourself, but leave me be.  I have little patience now."


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human male traveller.*

ooc: I had to read Dai's comment twice before I realised what he was saying. Long day at work. Telic doesn't have the advantage of scroll bars, so Sence Motive Roll 3. Whoops.

Telic turns to Dai, a puzzlled expression on his face.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

--- In the temple

The four soldiers turns towards Dai, not knowing what happens and a bit caught off guard.

Init 
Old Man 22
Dai 12
Orcs 11 (There are a lots of them so I will use one init for all  )
The others are surprised

Hearing Dai the old man starts running making signs with his hand on both sides of the temple. The soldiers look at the men running with amazement. All these years they believed the poor old man was almost unable to walk and now he is sprinting like a cheetah. 

Dai notices a bunch of humanoid figures armed with bow standing from both sides of the second floor they were obviously hidden in the shadow.  

OOC waiting for Dai action here
--- 

---- Outside the temple 

The young halfling looks at Solomon with amazement as he said that he went inside. "Darn" She then looks at Solomon for a few second spending most of it on his greatsword. "We will see each other again"
She then heads towards a small streets. 

Jasper can still see the councellor in the front running towards the large gathering massed in front of the temple. He suddenly stops carefully observes the situation and decides to heads towards a small side street. Suddenly a very thick mist pop out of the small street he went in. Jraq turns towards Jasper waiting for orders.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jasper can still see the councellor in the front running towards the large gathering massed in front of the temple. He suddenly stops carefully observes the situation and decides to heads towards a small side street. Suddenly a very thick mist pop out of the small street he went in. Jraq turns towards Jasper waiting for orders.




_What's going on here?  Maybe Trolm already brought the others and they stirred up trouble.  Damn, there goes the councellor.  Worry about it later._ 
Jasper says "Let's go." and chases the councellor into the alley.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Jraq charges in the mist weapon in hand. Jasper follows a bit later. Jasper can't see anything the mist is so thick. Suddenly he hears on his right about 10-15 feets away the sound of something ratling the ground and two pieces of metal hitting each other. The sounds were not very loud and were not caused by violent actions.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper calls out in a hissing whisper. "Jraq, over here."   He then hurries towards the source of the sound.  He'll feel around the ground and/or nearby wall if he can't see anything.  

OOC: Was the church on the right side of this street?  If not, how far away is it?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Jasper and Jraq finally meet 10 feet farther. Jasper can discern what seems to be an access to the city sewers. It's a hole covered by some kind metal bar. The metal bar are connected to a large metal circle that fits on top of the hole. Jraq looks at Jasper "I am willing to follow you but I don't think it's a wise idea to go in there on our own Jasper and Jraq can also hear footsteps inside, the lack of water probably makes the place very echo.

OOC The church is about 600 feet from your location on the right(east), the footsteps inside the sewers seems to come  from the north


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

"We be tellin' ya that the priest was lyin'!"

If Dai is close enough he'll grab at Telic and the officer and drag them to cover, hopefully out the doors if possible.  Otherwise he'll try to at least get one of them and make for cover/the door.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

OCC Ferrix, Dai can only grab one of them out the door.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Dai will grab Telic and go for the door then.









*OOC:*


I hope this doesn't look as bad as it does but oh well.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Dai grab Telic and with all his energy pull him out of the temple (Reflex save DC 15 roll:11+6). Almost at the same times the door of the temple closes, leaving a very small space for Dai and Telic to go through. Even before they hit the ground the door were slammed shut. A few instant later you can hear the sound of many arrows hitting the stones, the wooden door and piercing armor. You can also hears the sound of the four men dying on the other side of the door. The crowd panicked quickly disperse, leaving Dai and Telic unarmed in front of the temple. A second after the shooting is over, They hear the "old priest" saying "Where are the other two clowns, get them before it's too late"

OOC Your weapons stayed inside the temple with the guards.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jasper and Jraq finally meet 10 feet farther. Jasper can discern what seems to be an access to the city sewers. It's a hole covered by some kind metal bar. The metal bar are connected to a large metal circle that fits on top of the hole. Jraq looks at Jasper "I am willing to follow you but I don't think it's a wise idea to go in there on our own Jasper and Jraq can also hear footsteps inside, the lack of water probably makes the place very echo.




Jasper's hand freezes in the act of reaching out for the sewer grate.  _They killed a whole village, they won't hesitate to kill me and Jraq.  I've just been rushing along without even considering the danger.  I guess I'm not a leader yet. _ "You're right, it's too risky.  Maybe the others are here by now.  I hope they're not causing all the commotion by the temple..."   _ But where is he going in the sewer?  He was going to the temple, they must connect somehow_.  "Let's at least see where he goes though."  Jasper will lift up the grate and stick his head into the sewer, looking to see where the counselor goes.  Then he'll carefully replace the grate and head back to the front of the temple, looking for any of his companions.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Dai will shout to the crowd "Call 'da watch, men be dyin' in there!"  He takes cover from any potential attackers from above, hauling Telic along with him.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Traveller*

ooc: Geez, go away for 12 hours and all hell breaks loose.

Before Telic realises what is going on,  Dai grabs him and hustles him to the door.

"No!" he cries. "We can't leave them here."

ooc: Telic would not willingly leave the men in the church. But he is surprised and off guard, so I'll leave it up to you Dark Master. Telic is going to be tormented by this for a long time.

As soon as he gathers his wits, Telic struggles to wrestles himself free from Dai. As soon as he is, he leaps to his feet outside the church. He throws himself at the door before realising its futile. The doors whisper the sounds of men dying inside. They mock him. They hammer at his soul. Tears of rage and frustration stream down his face. 

He whirls around to the crowd.

"The guards! Get the guards for the love of god. There is carnage in there."

He falls silent. His hands shake and his spirit trembles. He draws a deep breath and tries to think of something that can be done. He is helpless. He doesn't even have a weapon. _Solomon. Where is he?_ Telic looks around.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon frowns.  The halfling is aligned with the orcs as well.  Their enemy is organized and legion.

Can Solomon see what's going on in front of the Temple?  If so, he'll watch, concerned.  His bow readied to shoot at any orcs emerging from the temple.

If not, he'll continue around the temple until he can see his friends again.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Dai and Telic take cover from potential shooter located upstairs by mingling among the panicked crowd. They both notice Gnarll heads approaching. Gnarll is about 7 1/2 feet tall and has at least a head above everyone else. 

Solomon was able to observe the whole scene from his location. He also notices Gnarll, Karn and Trolm approaching the temple visibely unaware of what is happening they also seem to be searching for the other party members. Trolm notices Dai and Telic and heads in their direction trying to stay as discreet as possible. 

Jasper look inside the sewers. The sewers has one orientation North - South and Uder walked towards the north. After that it's difficult to know. Jasper also sees muddy (search roll 15+4 DC 15) waters in the bottom of the sewer and he can see some track left by the Councellor, For someone with good tracking skill it should be easy to track him down. 

Jraq who finally got out of the mist is calling Jasper.  "Quick Jasper something is happening at the temple Dai and Telic seems to be injured


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 18, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jraq who finally got out of the mist is calling Jasper.  "Quick Jasper something is happening at the temple Dai and Telic seems to be injured




Jasper quickly replaces the sewer covering and hurries out of the alley.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon tries to get a bead on where his colleagues are and where they're heading.  Then he heads into the crowd, aiming for Tellic and Dai.  He intends to tell them about the door in back and see what they've discovered.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Everybody meet about 100 feet from the temple entrance. Suddenly a few militian from Prumen get out of the temple in their uniform, carrying the bodies of the four soldiers. "Help we need help, the temple of the right and the holy was attacked by three evil warrior". The people around are panicking and not really paying attention. The militians take advantages to leave the place carrying the dead body of the four guards. They are walking towards the west on Vilral street shouting to everyone that they need help and that they got attacked by evil adventurer. 

--- At the university

OOC Waiting for Oculus


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

Jasper looks over the group, noting his 3 warrior friends that are heavily wounded.  "What happened here?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"The Temple has been taken over by orcs and Gror's forces.  I think they've opened some sort of gate and plan to sack the city.  One more city to slaughter.  There are way too many of them for us to fight.  There is another door in the back of the Temple.  We could try to see if we can spy on them from there.  Has anyone seen the counselor or Frendor or his daughter?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Dai sighs, "'n it seems we're going t'be wanted soon 'nuff."  Implying the dressed up militian, "'haps we should be follow'n 'em to make sure they don't be up to no good wit' the corpses."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "The Temple has been taken over by orcs and Gror's forces.  I think they've opened some sort of gate and plan to sack the city.  One more city to slaughter.  There are way too many of them for us to fight.  There is another door in the back of the Temple.  We could try to see if we can spy on them from there.  Has anyone seen the counselor or Frendor or his daughter?"




"Whoa, slow down.  Who is Gror?  What kind of gate?  Are they extraplanar orcs?  and why would you want to go in there if there's so many of them?"  Jasper glances back at the group of militiamen.  "And what happened to those city watchmen?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon shakes his head at Dai's suggestion.  "They were the uniform.  Fighting them would only bring us more trouble.  Gror is a militiaman from Pruman.  One of the ringleaders of the masacre.  We went inside to check it out.  We were attacked.  Orcs entered the temple, I know not how.  I assume some sort of a magical gate, but perhaps through a tunnel.  The watchmen were killed by the orcs after investigating the temple."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Dai glowers at Solomon, "I didn't suggest that we attack 'em, merely follow 'n watch."


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jraq and I followed the counselor here.  He was heading to the temple, but when he saw the crowd he went into the sewers.  If they connect in the sewers, orcs could be getting in through there too.  But we need to deal with those militiamen first.  Uncovering the counselor's plot won't be worth much if you're wanted for murder.  Hmm... a speak with dead spell could clear things up quickly.  Jasper looks at the militiamen again.  Even detect evil would probably be sufficient.  He pauses in thought for a moment.  But they could clear out the temple while we're busy.  Maybe.. maybe we should split up again.  Jasper cringes internally even as he says it.  

_I wish Oculus was here.  He'd be able to come up with a good plan. _


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Battered and Bruised Human Male*

Telic holds his ground by the front of the church, resisting any entreaties to leave. There have been too many failures here today. Behind thoise doors lies his own personal hell, and hope of salvation. He doesn't press anyone else to stay, but he will beg a weapon from anyone who has a spare - even if its just a dagger.

After checking the doors to make sure that there is no way to open them, he returns his attention to the crowd. Taking a deep breath to calm himself, he talks to them about the importance of standing firm in the face of evil, of the strength of the many if they stand together. He speaks of his own life. He speaks stories of people he has met and the ways they have demonstrated strength. He speaks quietly and firmly. He's not sure if he is speaking for himself or for the crowd. 

When the militians emerge from the church, Telic turns to face them.

ooc: I asssume that the call for the town guard has gone out. Any idea on how long they usually take?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

OOC Doghead if you a bit higher in the thread you will notice that four Prumen militian came out with the bodies of the soldiers shouting that they've been attacked by three evil warrior. (that would be Telic, Solomon and Dai)

Also notice that the crowd is panicking and is not really paying attention, only caring about saving their own life.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 20, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon sighs.  "I would follow the counselor.  Can you show me where he entered the sewers?  If you have plan for dealing with those militiamen, let us know.  I am a warrior and scout.  That would call for a diplomat, I think."

He listens briefly to Tellic, but sees the crowd is unlikely to be receptive.  He pulls out a dagger and hands it to the warrior, sadly.  "Tellic, come away from that door.  They are many, powerful and ruthless.  We will fiht another day, you and I.  And it will be different then.  I want to enter the sewers and pursue the counselor.  You may come if you choose.  You have saved my life today.  You have done well."


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin*

** system reset **


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> -- At the university
> 
> Hl'lar smiles at Oculus reaction. "I just met the most beautiful human women of my entire life, last week in this university, we talk for about a minute but that was enough for her to steal my hearth. I 've been looking for her for the past few days without success. She is beautiful and wearing tatoo all over her face and maybe her body too but I didn't had the previlege to confirm He winks at Oculus  "If you know what I mean". He then lowers his head. "Obviously she is not around anymore and I don't know where I can start my search
> 
> ...




_Hl'lar has been smitten by one of these witches.  Just like me.  Or... could it be the same witch?  Could it be Valeria?_

Oculus listens and observes the exchange between Hl'lar and the professor silently.  _It's also interesting that the professor is hiding her knowledge of the witches from Hl'lar.  There is some sort of competition between them.  Is it a friendly academic competition or a something more sinister?

But what was a witch doing here, at the university?  Valeria, as enchanting as she was, didn't seem the intellectual type..._

"Hl'lar, you said you met this tattooed woman here, at the University? What was she doing?  And what did you speak about?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 21, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper's shoulder's slump at Solomon and Telic's reactions to the situation.  "Solomon, I can't defend your actions at the temple.  I don't know what happened, I wasn't even there.  You, Telic, and Dai need to deal with them." he says, gesturing at the militiamen.  _If I go with them, what about the meeting we came here for?  Could Jraq and the others investigate it without us?  None of them seem capable leading such an expedition._  He looks plaintively at Dai.  _At least he seems to understand the gravity of the situation.  _


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2004)

"Jasper.  We're not asking you to defend out actions.  It is the city guard who now must confront the evil here.  Come, take me to where the counselor entered the sewers."  He sighs, and whips out his greatsword.  He reverses the grip, holding the blade and offering the pommel to Tellic.  

"If you insist on standing here, take my weapon.  May it exact vengence on the guilty."


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin*

** system reset **


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

---- At the university

Hl'lar eyes lit when he hears Oculus interest for the women. "Obviously you know her too. Why would I tell you all that? What is your little relationship with Uder, what are you too doing? He pauses and makes a large smile revealing his golden teeth and adds with a sarcastic tone "You know ... Nothings for free in this world.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 21, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Jasper.  We're not asking you to defend out actions.  It is the city guard who now must confront the evil here.  Come, take me to where the counselor entered the sewers."




"No, you don't understand!  They're not going to confront the evil, they're going to be told that you murdered four watchmen and then start hunting you."  He looks at Telic brandishing the greatsword.  "What are you going to do, attack them in the street?"  Jasper's tone of voice clearly conveys how poorly he views that idea.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon bows slightly at Tellic, and takes another grip on his bow.  "Jasper.  Time is wasting.  What do you suggest?  Perhaps you can think about it as you lead me to the sewer.  Or perhpas you can tell us anything else you've learned."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

OOC Sorry things will become a bit messy here. I will repost post 178, what happened when the guard got out, since Telic stayed in front of the church.

Everybody meet about 100 feet from the temple entrance except Telic who stayed in front of the temple's gate. Suddenly a few militian from Prumen get out of the temple in their uniform, carrying the bodies of the four soldiers. "Help we need help, the temple of the right and the holy was attacked by three evil warrior". The people around are panicking and not really paying attention. 

The militians notice Telic. One of them, pointing Telic with his finger says"Him, that was him." they put the bodies of the soldiers on the ground. One of them step up drawing his sword and add loudly to make sure everybody hears him. "Sir, you are under arrest, surrender immediatly, put yourself on the ground no harm will be done to you" The militian looks very professional and at ease with that kind of situation. Some people stop and watch the situation from a distance, hoping the four soldiers can bring back the peace.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin.*

Telic positions himself in front of silently of them as they spead their lies, about 15-20 feet if possible. He lets his aura of good blaze forth.

"I am unarmed, and have been since I submitted my weapon to the guard," he replies in a calm clear voice. "I have been out here since you drove us out with arrows and swords. I was out here when you butchered those men you carry."

"You have killed so many. You have desecrated the temple of Heironeous with murder and mayhem. Lay down your weapons and step back from the bodies!"

Telic moves back if they walk forwards to surround him, trying to retain his position in front of them. If they do so, he says, "Will you butcher me as well. Here, in front of all these people? In the cold light of day?"

ooc: Not sure what he will do if they just charge him - probably attempt to knock down the leader. I'll cross that bridge if we come to it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

OOC Opposed diplomacy check with a +6 advantage for the guards Telic roll 15+2cha+2syn vs Guard roll 11+6

The crowd starts to sympathise with the charismatic paladin. The soldiers seems a bit shaken by Telic's force of personality. They are keeping their position with their sword drawn. "I repeat, get on the ground with your hands behind your back, this is an order" But the soldiers seems much less convincing this time. 
The crowd stay still waiting to see what will happen. But Telic can hears that some peoples seems to question the integrity of the the temple.

OOC Doghead you are a lucky disruptive $%^#@ .


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2004)

*Telic Feeman, Human Male Paladin.*

ooc: sorry.   

_Olidammara's luck strikes like lightning!_

Thoughts whir around in Telic's head. So many thoughts. So many ways for things to go wrong. _Olidammara sharpen my wits. Let me confuse and bamboozle them._

"I will wait here with you until the Mornonas guard arrive. I will submit to any divine test of truthtelling they ask of me. Will you?"

Telic doesn't give them time to answer, switching tack immediately.

"Let me see to the wounded. If there is still a spark of life in them that can be saved, I can save them," he asserts calmly, mustering all of the conviction he can find within him.

Telic walks towards the bodies on the ground doing his best to ignoring the drawn weapons. His stomach churns and prays silently for Olidammara to give him the strength to do so without his legs giving way beneath him.

If he is not attacked or stopped, he kneels down beside each one of the bodies checking for any signs of life. He moves from one to the next as quickly as possibe before deciding on whom to use his last two points of lay hands.

ooc: any positives from the detect evil?


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

OOC: Since Telic's altered actions have removed the problem Jasper was so worried about...

"Ok, let's go to the sewers.  But we should leave someone here to watch Telic's back and get him back to the inn afterwards."  He looks across the group, hoping for a volunteer.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon pauses, his bow and arrow still in hand.  If Tellic is attacked, he will start shooting.  "Yes Jasper.  If Tellic is not attacked, we should go.  I hate to waste time, but we can't leave Tellic just yet."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ---- At the university
> 
> Hl'lar eyes lit when he hears Oculus interest for the women. "Obviously you know her too. Why would I tell you all that? What is your little relationship with Uder, what are you too doing? He pauses and makes a large smile revealing his golden teeth and adds with a sarcastic tone "You know ... Nothings for free in this world.




_He knows!  How does he know?  Is it that obvious?  Well, its too late to worry about that now.  I have to see what I can learn._

"What do you mean by that Hl'lar?  Why not tell me?  You met a tattooed woman for a few moments here in the University, and was smitten by her.  That's a great story, a story of Love at First Sight.  It's the stuff that the great Romantic tales are made of.  Except that the great stories always have a little bit more detail than that!  Like what was she doing when you first saw her?  What she was wearing?  What did you speak about?  You shouldn't tell stories like that unless you're willing to give a few details!"

"As to what I'm doing with Uder, I'm just a student here at the University.  I saw my professor here sitting with Uder, looking like they were researching something important.  The professor introduced me to him, and Uder invited me to join them.  So here I am.  Uder's a historian and an archeologist, and we've been researching ancient arcana."

"See?  That's how you tell a story!  It's a boring story, about how a university student met a professor in a library to do some research.  It's nothing at all like your story, of falling in love with a strange tattooed woman!  Except, even though my story should be boring, if we told it in a tavern, mine would be more interesting than yours, because at least I can give a few details, you know, paint a little picture with words!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

Hl'lar looks at the Oculus for a long moment not saying a word. Once Oculus his done he starts to rub his lips with his finger and says"You see, I wasn't expecting anything exciting from you young men. Pointing at Oculus as he says "you". He continued visibely amused by the student attempts to fool him"What I am interest in is what Uder is researching" He pauses for a second and makes a big sigh "But I guess your are not ready to share information with me, too bad we could have been very good friend ... Mhh ... at least very good business partner 

Even if the man seems quite an actor and probably don't say everything he knows, Oculus feels that he could somehow trust this men.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

Seeing the crowd reaction the guards let Telic approaches. Telic doesn't feel that these men are evil. Telic kneels and observes the body they are all visibely dead. All of them have at least three arrow stuck in their body.Telic cannot see them very well since they are face down on the ground. 

One of the militian adds nervously looking at Telic "We checked them they are dead already. (roll spot 11 + 1) Telic notices that the man is visibely shaking and (sense motive roll 14+1) horrified by what just happened. 
The one who seems to be in charge looks back at Telic putting the blade of his sword on Telic's neck and whispers to him "Enough, don't say a word, get away from this city and I will spare your life" Telic doesn't feel an ounce of hesitation in this man voices. 

OOC Notice that I just indicate the skill roll you succeeded in. I don't reveal the failed one to reduces the meta-gaming.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Traveller.*

Telic knows he can not do what the mans asks. He knows because, to his shame, he considers it. But he can not walk away from such evil. And he cannot allow to pass untaken such an opportunity to strike at corruption that has permiated into the heart of 'Authority'. Too weaken its hold over people. He is a servant of Olidammara. But a cold shiver passes down his spine at the touch of the naked steel against his neck.

"I do not have a bow."

The idea planted, Telic switches tack again, leaving the listeners to see the implications of that fact themselves.

"Terrible evils have been done by men of power in Meringove. But now those actions are exposed in the harsh light of day for all to see. A terrible reckoning is coming for those men. Its not too late for you to step away from that path and their fate."

Telic wonders what his own fate will be. And if it is to be decided here and now by the man with the cold voice.

ooc: No problem. I don't tell my players the results when they succeed either. That way they can't distinguish a success from a bad failure.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Dai begins to meander his way through the crowd, hopefully getting slightly closer to Telic, he doesn't want to abandon the warrior if things turn for the worse.









*OOC:*


If it looks like combat will break out, Dai will move in as quickly as possible to aid Telic; if Telic goes down and they flee, he'll move in and heal Telic with his wand of CLW; if Telic goes down and they stay, he'll rush in and snag Telic and move for his companions where he can more safely heal him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 23, 2004)

As Dai is approaching the guards, the leader of their group pulls out a pair of manacles. He approaches Telic and whispers with a very mean tone "I am no fool, I won't kill you here in front of the temple for the whole city to know about our little secret" He then raises his head back up and tells the crowd " I will bring this men to a house of justice where he will receive a fair trial according to the Mergovian law" The three other soldiers stay silent. Some people in the crowd seems satisfied by the soldiers answers, but others look at them suspiciously. The soldier is about to put the manacle on Telic hand. Dai is about 20' from them and the rest of the party is about 80' from there. 

Gnarll who kind of developed an affection for the knigth and is not yet fully aware of the situation says "What did he do, why are these Prumen militian here?
This man saved my life I can let them execute him. . The half ogre heads towards the guards hopping he can convince them to release Telic.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin.*

"I understand," Telic responds quietly and he gets to his feet.

Once he is up he steps away and raises his arms in a gesture of appeasment. But his eyes are hard.

"We will stay here and wait for the guard." Telic announces clearly. "If you speak the truth, then you have no good reason to fear their arrival. I know that I have no reason to fear _them_. But twice you have tried to kill me. You must excuse me for suspecting that you wish to try again. I will not go with you."

ooc: DarkMaster - Could you give me a Spot check to notice Dai and Gnarll. Spot +1.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 25, 2004)

The soldier put the manacle on Telic. Telic notices Dai who just got out of the crowd and is about 15' feet from them. He also notices Gnarll head further back. 

The soldier notices Dai. He shouts to the crowd "Stop this men, he was with him, his hands carry the blood of these man" Dai notices two dwarfs, and three humans who seems to be factory workers approach him. "Let's get him guy, we probably can get a good reward for him.  and one of the dwarf adds "Yeah, lets get rid of these trouble makers.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin.*

Telic withdraws his hands and steps away from the militian from Pruman.

"I will wait here. I will not be manacled by _you._"

ooc: Telic will attempt to keep out of the militains threatened area. If the militian in able to grab from Telic, he will use Dodge (+1 AC) and full defense (+2 AC) to avoid allowing the militian to manacle him. He will not attempt to strike the militain. If the militian manages to seize him, Telic will attempt to break the grapple and reestablish some space betweeen them.

"Time is running out for you," Telic says, as much for the crowd as the militian. "_You_ know that you can not wait here for the Mornonas guard because _you_ know what they will discover. Whoever you work for will not be able to save you after your butchery comes to light."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon sighs.  "It looks like the sewer and the counselor will have to wait."

Solomon steps forward out of the crowd, and points his bow at the 'commoners' approaching Dai.  "Keep you hands off of him!  He is an innocent man!  Let the guards handle this!"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Dai turns to the factory workers he sighs and then addresses them, he's tired of this and not so keen on a fight, "why dun' ya go be gettin' some o'da real guards 'n be a'proper citizen rather than try'n ta ruff a man who's obviously worse'n fer wear."  He has his hands open in front of him, intending to be as nonthreatening as possible, "'fore them butchers be hurt'n someone else," although he's not ready to be touched by them and keeps his distance.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 25, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

_This is degenerating fast.  They won't actually fight in the street, will they?_  Jasper draws his wand just in case, but keeps back from where the combatants are gathering.  He looks questioningly over at Jraq and Trolm.  They're soldiers, they should know what to do in a situation like this.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Jraq answers back to Jasper " Fighting here would not be a good idea, especially resisting arrest. Jasper I suggest we let them go with Telic and we try to intercept them in a area a bit less crowded?"

Three of the factory workers steps back at Solomon's menace (Intimidate roll 17-1 vs 20, 13, 14, 19, 7.) The other two seeing that they are lacking support stops approaching shortly after. 

The four soldiers jump on Telic trying to manacle him as quickly as possible. "Don't try to resist, otherwise you will pay the consequences"

Init
Solomon 15+2
Telic 14+2
Soldier 2 8
Soldier 3 7
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4
Soldier 1 1

OOC Waiting for Solomon's action


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 27, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon pulls back his bow at the militiamen.  "Flee Tellic!"

If Tellic is grabbed, Solomon will release his shaft at one of the militiamen, preferably not one grappling with the Paladin.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin.*

Telic does resist, doing what he can to avoid being grabbed by the militians.

ooc: (from above) Telic will attempt to keep out of the militains threatened area. If the militian in able to grab from Telic, he will use Dodge (+1 AC) and full defense (+2 AC) to avoid allowing the militian to manacle him. He will not attempt to strike the militain. If the militian manages to seize him, Telic will attempt to break the grapple and reestablish some space betweeen them.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Flee Tellic!"




Telic realises that the others have not left as they intended, and that things are getting dangerously close to spiraling out of hand. _Just a few more minutes ... they know that they cannot afford to be here when the guard arrive._

"No! I will not be forced to run and hide! Back down Soloman, and _you_ too," he says to the militians, "_back down_ now! There has been too much killing already!"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 29, 2004)

*Dai, Human Druidic-Monk*

Shrugging, Dai looks at the factory workers, then to Solomon, then to Telic.  Whatever Telic was hoping to accomplish by delaying everything till the guard showed up didn't seem to help much last time, and Dai was getting impatient waiting around.  He began walking towards Telic by the entrance to the temple, hands quietly by his side, palms open and facing forward.









*OOC:*


Dai doesn't want to kill anybody who attacks him yet, but he'll use at the very least nonlethal force.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 30, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jraq answers back to Jasper " Fighting here would not be a good idea, especially resisting arrest. Jasper I suggest we let them go with Telic and we try to intercept them in a area a bit less crowded?"




"Too late now." _Today just keeps getting worse_ "I think our only chance is to subdue the militiamen and turn everyone involved in." _If we get involved, we'll have to be arrested too.  Somebody needs to be able to continue the investigation.  But I can't let kidnap Telic either._

OOC: Jasper will just move closer this round, and try to get in a position where he could hit multiple militiamen with a color spray while avoiding his friends.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 30, 2004)

Solomon and Telic stays calm and wait for their opponent to commit before acting. The soldier who seems to be in charge looks at Solomon's arrow pointing towards him and stops his movement. The other soldiers seems to be waiting for the pair to act before reacting. Telic and Solomon can feel the mind game being played here, both groups waiting for the other to commit, both group fearing the reaction of the crowd. 

The factory all around are now closing and the workers are going back home. But people being people, the crowd surrounding the temple is quickly increasing in size. 

The soldiers in charge looks at Solomon and Telic "Surrender before it's too late, your only chance of getting out of here alive is to follow us. Law and order are on our side." The four soldier let a smile evil laugh out. 

Suddenly a strong and powerfull voice can be heard from the top of the crumbled tower. " Good people of Mornonas, we need to stop the vermin who is slowly infiltrating our city, bringing violence, herbs that corrupt the mind, theft, murder to our streets. These people desecrated the church of the protector and guardian of the people, they obviously wants to destroy the foundation of our laws. They wants to  destabilise our city to plunder it, and then leave it rich as king and us poor and lost as beggars. Don't let them destroy our way of life, let's stop the violence before it's too late. I asks you good people of Mornonas to please stop those mens, for Heireionous, for the city and most importantly for yourselves and your family. "
The old men is a powerfull orator and the crowd attitude seems to be quickly shifting towards him. Some people are even getting very agitated. 

Dai approached Telic slowly staying a bit behind him. Dai slow actions didn't provoked the guards.

Gnarll is now very close to Telic, pretending to be a member of the crowd but ready to act. 

Jasper, Karn, Jraq and Trolm are slowly moving into the very agitated crowd. It is becoming increasingly difficult to progress forward. They are about 40' feet from Telic. 

INIT
Solomon 15+2
Karn 17
Telic 14+2
Jraq 15
Trolm 15
Soldier 2 8
Soldier 3 7
Gnarll 5
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4
Soldier 1 1


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin.*



			
				the militian from Pruman said:
			
		

> "Surrender before it's too late, your only chance of getting out of here alive is to follow us. Law and order are on our side."




"I have surrendered my sword already," Telic roars in response. "And _here_ I wait for the proper authority to come and investigate. And to _them_ I will answer _any_ question under _any_ divine protector of truth. I have nothing to fear from _them_!"



			
				the bastard priest of some foul god said:
			
		

> "Good people of Mornonas, we need to stop the vermin who is slowly infiltrating our city, bringing violence, herbs that corrupt the mind, theft, murder to our streets. These people desecrated the church of the protector and guardian of the people, they obviously wants to destroy the foundation of our laws. They wants to destabilise our city to plunder it, and then leave it rich as king and us poor and lost as beggars. Don't let them destroy our way of life, let's stop the violence before it's too late. I asks you good people of Mornonas to please stop those mens, for Heireionous, for the city and most importantly for yourselves and your family."




Shivers of disgust run down Telic's spine and his skin crawls at the priest betrayal of his principles and his god. The rage burns white hot, and then there is calm. Telic awaits his moment.

"Aye the priest has the right of it," Telic responds clearly. He no longer roars, he addresses the crowd. "Terrible things have been done here. Dark forces move hidden amoung you. They lurk behind closed doors. They flaunt their the robes of respectibility and power. They do not expect to be held to the same standards as you are. The priest has the right of it. The safety of your city, family and very self is threatened. But right here, right now, _you_ have the power. _You_ have the power to decide if the law serves the wishes of some, or the good of all. You have the power to decide if justice is done furtively behind closed doors or in the clear light of day, openly in front of you, you the people of the city of Mornonas!"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 30, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is edgy.  He scowls at Tellic for not retreating to investigate the sewers.  Tellic may trust the city guard, but not Solomon.  He has seen first hand what the guards of a city can do to their own people.  At this point, he can see that this battle won't be won by force of arms.  He glances around, trying to find a safe retreat.  He won't shoot, even if Tellic is grappled.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 1, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper stops trying to push his way through the crowd when the priest and Telic start orating.  _There's a priest in there?  I didn't think anyone actually used this temple.  And he's denouncing us.  Today just keeps getting worse._


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

As Solomon, retreat the soldier leading the group grins. 

Solomon pushes himself quickly through the crowd, without much opposition. Most people seems to be scarred of him, so no one really tries to stop him. Solomon notices the small street indicated by Jasper and heads for it. 

Jraq, Trolm and Karn immitate Jasper and stop. After all nobody knows them why should they blow their cover. Jraq approaches Jasper and whispers,"Good call, I don't want to die for this illuminate" Jasper with all the noise around was barely able to understand the soldier remark.

Telic tries to reverse the crowd attitude (Diplomacy roll 19+2+2 vs 23) but that darn priest is really good and both of them are unable to influence it one way or another. 

The soldier tell Telic. "Looks like you will have to get better friend, HAHAHa" and he jumps on him trying to grab him with the help of the others.
roll (4+6 for being helped by the other three). Telic steps back and moves quickly preventing them from grabbing him. Gnarll yells at Telic "Telic here, I will make way for you, quick". Gnarll pushes three or four people leaving some space for Telic to escape. The half-ogre gets ready to open a path for him. People are getting excited by the actions. The priest from his position shouts to the soldiers "Incompetent!!! Grab this men before he kills ten more. Good people of Mornonas, don't let the other one escape, he commited many crimes against the rightous.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 3, 2004)

"Ye be a disgrace to anythin' resemblin' good 'r right yerself," Dai responds to the ridiculous priest, _if only he wasn't way up there, I'd snap his neck._  He'll be ready to move towards Gnarll if Telic gets the clue and decides it's time to leave, otherwise, he'll probably start in on the soldiers or something like that soon enough.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon wants to keep his comrades, particularly Tellic, in sight.  He also wants to watch his back for more enemies like that halfling.   He tries to find a place to put his back against a wall or tree, and still be able to see in the square.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 4, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

_Surely he'll run now._  Jasper nods at Jraq and simply stays where he is in the crowd, waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## doghead (Dec 4, 2004)

*Telic Freeman*

"Its all right Gnarll. I'm staying here."

Telic doesn't take his eyes off his opponents. Instead, he takes the fight to them, making sure that he speaks loudly enough that all around can hear.

"Tick Tock! Time is passing and the city guard get closer and closer. What will you do when they get here? Kill them as well? You know that you cannot answer their questions. How will you convince them that two unarmed men shot these four full of arrows while standing outside the closed doors of the church? How will you explain the survivers of Pruman all pointing to you as the murderers? 

"Do you expect those who told you what to do to protect you? Do you really believe that they will be _able to_ when so many have now seen and heard of what you have _done_?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Hl'lar looks at the Oculus for a long moment not saying a word. Once Oculus his done he starts to rub his lips with his finger and says"You see, I wasn't expecting anything exciting from you young men. Pointing at Oculus as he says "you". He continued visibely amused by the student attempts to fool him"What I am interest in is what Uder is researching" He pauses for a second and makes a big sigh "But I guess your are not ready to share information with me, too bad we could have been very good friend ... Mhh ... at least very good business partner
> 
> Even if the man seems quite an actor and probably don't say everything he knows, Oculus feels that he could somehow trust this men.




"A good friend and business partner?  Well, why didn't say so?  What did you have in mind?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 4, 2004)

INIT
Solomon 15+2
Karn 17
Telic 14+2
Jraq 15
Trolm 15
Soldier 2 8
Soldier 3 7
Gnarll 5
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4
Soldier 1 1

Solomon gets out of the crowded area and finds a nice little spot between the two walls of a factory. At this time most worker are heading home, so he shouldn't get disturbed too much. Solomon quickly glances around and see two open windows on the second floor of the factory. If he could get there he would have a better view of what is happening in front of the temple. From his location it is a bit difficult because of all the people in front of Telic and Dai.

Karn stops and waits for Jraq, Trolm and Jasper to act. He keeps an eyes on what is happening in front cursing the four traitors. "If I ever put my hand on you, little son of a ......"

Telic continues his oratory debate with the old priest while dodging the grappling from the four soldiers. The old priest is quick to reply to Telic's accusations. "Brave soldiers of Mergovie, do not fear the wrath of this men. Heireionous is behind you and protects you. Heireionous won't forget the brave men who fought for his cause. Shall you die today, He will wait for you in the land of the just.  He then raises the tone for everybody in the crowd to hear. "By the power that are bestowed on me by Heireionous, and by the law of these country, Soldiers you are free to use whatever means necessary to stop those two murderers.  The old men is really on fire [diplomacy roll 13 +2 +2 vs 20) and slowly Telic feels that he is loosing the affection from the crowds, he can hears stuff like : let's hang them on the spot, our city needs to be liberated from those thug, Soldiers do you job spill blood. 

Jraq and Trolm are observing the scene from a distance. They both look at Jasper hoping they won't have to spill the blood of those they were trained to protect. The people of Mergovie

Gnarll a bit dissoriented by Telic answers hesitate for a second. The crowd take advantage of it. a few villager are jumping on him hopping to pin him down.

Dai seeing how things are turning charges on the closest soldier. (roll 11+5+2;dmg 5+3)With an extreme speed he hit the soldier in the back of his kneck with three fingers. He used an old technique his master taught him to incapacitate opponent without hurting them. As Dai releases his fingers the soldier falls on the ground inconcious but unhurt. 

The other three soldier draw their dagguers and try to grab Telic. (roll 10+4) This time Telic is unable to avoid them and get in a strength contest with them. roll (roll 7+2 vs 22+4) Telic is thrown on the ground by the three men who prepares to stab him with their dagguer.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 4, 2004)

Hl'lar looks at Oculus "The old Uder didn't brainwash you too much. Well whatever you are looking for seems extremely interesting. I propose you provide me with information, I help you with my contacts and skills, and we split 50/50. You act as a spy if you want. As for my loved one I guess she will have to wait. So what is he after this time" 

Oculus can see his old teacher looking at him a few tables away with a very suspicious air. She probably didn't hear anything but seems really worried by what Hl'lar might be telling Oculus.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Damnations," Solomon mutters, seeing his friends attacked.  "Just like Pruman.  Those in power ever exploit the innocent."

Would Solomon have a shot at the old man in the tower?  If so, he'll shoot him with his bow.  If not, he'll sling his bow back over his shoulder and start to run back into the melee.  Once there, he'll probably dive in to save Tellic, depending upon the situation.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 5, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper's gut wrenches as he sees the militiamen pouncing on Telic.  "How can you all just stand here?  They're about to murder him!"    He pushes his way through the crowd, heedless of the people in his way.  

OOC: If he can get close enough, Jasper will Color Spray Telic and the militiamen.  If not, he'll move close enough to do it next round.


----------



## doghead (Dec 5, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male Paladin.*

"No!" Telic cries as he realises that his companions are being drawn into the melee. "For the Lady's sake do not do this, do not get drawn into this too!"

But then the militain throws him down and he it is all that he can do to keep them from sticking him like a pig. And the gloves are off. Telic has no illusions that it will save him, one unarmed man against so many. Telic knows that he has gambled and lost. The battle, not the war. For a secret once out is hard to put back. And question once asked will seek answers. To many people have seen, and heard and when the heat of the moment is over, will ask. Or so he believes. He cannot help but believe. It is who he is.

But the truth will need help, and by sheer force of will he tries to forces his companions slip away. _Do not make this sacrifice in vain! Do not throw away this my gift to you._ Surrounded by a tangle of arms and legs, he has no way of knowing if he has succeeded.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

*Dai (10/16hp, ac17)*

Dai has had it, entering a spirited frenzy of movement, the monk moves in on the three holding down Telic, his hands and feet a blur as they strike out at all around him.









*OOC:*


Whirling Frenzy (+4 Str, +2 Reflex, +2 AC, -2 to attack, +1 attack per round); Unarmed +5/+5 (1d6+5, +2 vs. humans); Escape Artist +9 to avoid any grappling


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

INIT
Solomon 15+2
Karn 17
Telic 14+2
Jraq 15
Trolm 15
Soldier 2 8
Soldier 3 7
Gnarll 5
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4
Soldier 1 1

Solomon quickly grabs an arrow an aim the old priest. the men is about 150` from him and his protect up to the waist by a rock ballustrade(OOC no effect since you are farther than 30 feet away). Solomon let the arrow fly away, instinctively his hand gets down to snap another arrow from his quiver. The first arrow fly over the crowd and (roll 17+3-2 range;dmg 7+3) and hit the old men between the right shoulder and the chest. Before the first arrow lands Solomon has a second one loaded. He aims for a short moments and let the second one go. Only then he sees how effective was his first arrow. The second arrow (roll 16 +3 -2;dmg 5+3) hits the priest in the chest near the first one. the elderly man falls behind the balustrade. A portion of the crowd noticed that and turns towards Solomon. "Here he is!!!! Catch the murderer, they are against the church of the right and the holy". (spot roll 13+5 vs DC 15,25) Solomon notices someone getting out of the shadow of the tower stairs, he is heading towards the position of the old priest. 

Karn tries to hold Jasper (roll 9) unsucessfully, he shouts at him"Don't be a fool young men, you can't do much against this crowd. Don't forget that your friends are now criminals in the eyes of the people."

Telic tries to brake the grapple. (roll 14+2 vs 6+6) while prone he is able to roll out of his opponent grasp. The three soldier unable to control Telic tries to pin him again.

Jraq and Trolm charges in the people hoping to open a way for Jasper, they head towards Gnarll (roll 19, 4) Trolm is unable to clear the path properly but Jraq gives enough opportunity to Jasper to try to rush his way in.

Gnarll (roll 14 vs 20) is pin downed by four factory workers  who starts to beat him up. 

Dai movement is impressive, he strikes the first one (roll 7+5) his fist get stop by the metal of his chain shirt, the soldier stop focussing on Telic and turns his attention on Dai, trying to strike him with his dagger, Dai continue his dance and (roll 19 hits;dmg 2+7) hits the soldier in the head with a good round kick, knocking him off on the spot. 
The soldier fall in the street severly bleeding from the nose. 

The Sergeant seeing how Dai took care of his men tries to hit Telic with his dagger. (roll 18;dmg 3) Telic get hits on the arm. Telic is feeling very weak and don't think he can sustain much more wounds(Telic is at 1 hp).

Jasper tries to rush his way in hoping to save them with his spell (roll 18-1 vs 26), but his unable to go through the wall of people surrounding Telic and Dai. Jraq stays close to Jasper doing his best to protect him from the crowd, who seems to think he is with them and was just a bit too excited to help the soldier. 

The second soldier tries to finish off Telic. (roll 9) but Telic gathering his last strengh dodges the blade. 

Dai at 10
Telic prone and at 1
Solomon at 13
Jasper uninjured but stuck in the crowd.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

*Dai (10/16hp, ac 18)*

Dai continues on his assault, to close the distance he flows into a cartwheel, at it's peak his raised legs snap one-two down upon the closest target(s), then he flows out of it into a low-crouch.









*OOC:*


Just a note, I picture Dai's fighting style sort of like Capoeira (it's a brazilian dance/martial art).  Figure it'd help with the description.  Unarmed +5/+5 (1d6+5, +2 vs. humans), he'll target the sergeant first if he can; forgot about Dodge feat's bonus to AC


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 5, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Karn's words and the sea of angry faces around him bring back the reality of the situation for Jasper.  He looks sadly at Jraq and Trolm, then slowly turns and starts making his way out of the crowd, not wanting to see his friends get cut down.


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2004)

*Telic Freeman, Human Male.*

Telic continues to do his best to avoid being stuck. 

ooc: Dodge, Full defense, whatever keeps him alive long. He will lay hands when he can do so without giving the militians an AoO.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"The sheep make the wolf's job easy today."  Solomon mutters.

Unwilling to desert his friends, he will stand his ground.  If no one seems to be an immediate threat to him, he'll continue firing at the figure going to the aid of the priest (continuing to use rapid shot +3 1d8 +3).  Otherwise, he'll sling his bow over his shoulder and jerk out his greatsword.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

INIT
Solomon 15+2
Karn 17
Telic 14+2
Jraq 15
Trolm 15
Soldier 2 8
Gnarll 5
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4

Solomon could fires from his bow again, but he wouldn't have time to deal with the horde (10-15) citizen that are rushing on him. He then takes his greatsword and get ready for the worse (roll Intimidate 14-1) The villager do not seems to be scarred and continue their charge

Karn smiles at Jasper's wise descision and tries to open him a way among the crowd. "Look at the big picture young men, Is this soldier of our cause worth the causes in itself?

Telic still prone on the ground does his best to dodges the blow.

Jraq and Trolm help Jasper make it out of the crowd. 

The soldier continues to stab at Telic with his dagger. [roll 15] The blade gets stuck in the mail of his armor not causing any injury.

Gnarll is (roll 7 vs 21) is pinned on the ground and badly beaten by the four factory workers

Dai still whirlwinding in frenzy attacks the sergeant who stop focussing on Telic and draw his sword. "Southern men, you will never see your country again, this city will be your tomb." Dai undisturbed by the men's menace launches his attack. His hands are like tigers claw (roll 11 +5, 12 +5) The sergeant seems completly overwhelmed by Dai attacks (dmg 3+5, 5+5). Dai is surprised that some of his technique against humans are not as effective as he taught on the sergeant. The sergeant still standing but wounded. After quickly cleaning the blood of his mouth he raises his sword and says "You will pay for that Southern Men, prepare to die" Dai notices something inhuman in the eyes of the sergeant as he says that. 

The sergeant tries to hit Dai multiple time, Dai dodges most of the blow but makes a small mistake and get slightly disbalanced. The sergeant take advantage of that opportunity and strikes (roll 25;nat1 no critical ;dmg 8) striking him in the back. That one hurted badly, but Dai is still standing. 

Jasper looks at his compagnions getting beat up unable to do anything. With the help of the two soldiers he get out of the crowd.

Solomon at 13 attack by a dozen of citizen
Dai at 2
Telic at 1 and prone
Jasper, Jraq, Trolm not injured
Gnarll prone, pined and getting beat up by four citizen.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

*Dai (2/16hp, ac18)*

Quite wounded by the blow, but still in a frenzy, Dai presses his opponent with another bout, the first leg sweeping low at his opponents midsection, bringing his body low to the ground, however he pushes himself up with his grounded leg, his hands supporting his body, his second leg arcing high coming down towards his opponents upperbody.









*OOC:*


Ouch, multiple attacks with a single weapon (yeah we're on the same page)!  Also note those last two attacks would have been kicks not hand-strikes, but that's the descriptive part of it all. Darkmaster, you might be needing to start a new game once we're all dead .  Unarmed +5/+5 (1d6+5)













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

OOC sorry I just wanted to make the combat a bit more descriptive, there was actually one attack roll, 25;1 the second number was to confirm a critical. I agree it doesn't look very good for the party.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon growls, barring pointed fangs and hoisting his greatsword threateningly.  But when it becomes obvious his opponents intent to attack anyway, he twirls on his heels and runs, counting on his barbarian speed to outdistance his pursuers.

"Sorry, my friends," me mutters as he flees.  His eyes sparkle with surpressed tears as he leaves his companions to capture or death.  "What else can I do?"  Despite his contempt for authority, he can't make himself kill the misguided innocents.

If he can evade pursuit, he'll try to circle back around behind the temple.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 6, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Once he gets free of the mob, Jasper just looks around blankly.  _How did it go so badly?  Why did everyone listen to that ridiculous priest?_  He'll look around for any of his other campanions, escaping the crowd, but not with much hope.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

INIT
Solomon 15+2
Karn 17
Telic 14+2
Jraq 15
Trolm 15
Soldier 2 8
Gnarll 5
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4

Solomon used to spend countless hours in the wood, is in much better shape then the common sedentary citizen. The only problem is that some people are trying to help them. Solomon who already put the mob at a good distance when he gets his way blocked by two large men. Solomon don't notice any side street and knows that he has to go through or surrender. A dwarf and an human are right in front of him unarmed but determined to bring back justice in their city. 

Telic still on the ground is dodging the blows from the soldier and trying to keep the enraged crowd at bay. 

The crowd finally gets a hold of Telic ( touch 15;grapple 2+2 vs 12 + 14 8 helping each other grapple Telic) and a hold of Dai (touch 33;grap 3+3 vs 19+14) both are pinned on the ground. 

The sergeant pushes aside the last standing soldier, he looks in the air, Telic and Dai can see the old priest badly wounded standing up. Everyone in the crowd shut silent and looks at him "May Heireionous will be acomplished soldier" He looks at the sergeant noding with his head. The sergeant nods back and thrust his sword in Telic's throat. (roll 24;dmg 3) not hitting him directly on a major artery but hurting him enough to make him loose concsiousness. Telic noticed how the men's eyes seemed to be burning with pleasures when the blade penetrates his flesh, his smiles almost seamed demoniac. The crowd then lift Telic from the ground and brings it out of the street. The sergeant wipes Telic blood out of his swords on his armored pants. And turns towards Dai. "I told you human, you will never see your country again, prey your stupid god that he has a place for you. You killed one of my best friend this afternoon and I will make sure his death is avenged. My master will be glad to hear that we stoped the last Prumen criminals. . His eyes burning with excitment he raises his swords.

Gnarll falls unconcsious on the ground is body gets carried away, the soldier with the dagger is approaching him armed with his dagger. 

Jasper, Karn, Jraq and Trolm looks at the crowd rushing on Gnarll, Telic and Dai. Karn looks at Gnarll with a tear in his eyes he then turns towards Jasper and says,"Please explain me what can push those men to such destruction, why do we have to lose shared one for them to acheive their goal, Gnarll never hurted anyone and didn't deserved that kind of treatment. I am telling you Jasper these crimes won't stay unpunished I promess.".


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 7, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jasper, Karn, Jraq and Trolm looks at the crowd rushing on Gnarll, Telic and Dai. Karn looks at Gnarll with a tear in his eyes he then turns towards Jasper and says,"Please explain me what can push those men to such destruction, why do we have to lose shared one for them to acheive their goal, Gnarll never hurted anyone and didn't deserved that kind of treatment. I am telling you Jasper these crimes won't stay unpunished I promess.".




_I wish I was that confident.  Solomon was right, our foes are legion.  Where is Solomon?!  Hopefully far away._ "I don't know Karn.  One my teachers once said that people are just animals that can talk, and sometimes I believe him." 

Jasper will continue watching the crowd with his fists clenched in frustration.  He doesn't want to watch, but he can't bring himself to leave until he's sure that Dai, Telic, and Gnarl are dead.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon doesn't slow.  His greatsword, already in hand, is raised over his head and a low snarl escapes his lips.

_OOC:  Even though Solomon doesn't have much of an intimidation roll, hopefully unarmed men would step aside from a charging halforc with a greatsword.  If they don't, Solomon will fake a swing coming down, but simply pull the sword to his chest and try to overrun through the middle._


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

*Dai (2/16hp, ac18) - in pain*

Dai will attempt to break the hold and make for a fast exit, dodging and tumbling as he goes.









*OOC:*


Escape Artist +9 (since there are only two guys holding me now it shouldn't be vs. a +14), Tumble +10 to get away; then double moving to get away.  The first bit would have been my actions from last round since I didn't get any, the second is the current round of actions.  Also they would have had to still make a touch attack against me which would have been against an AC of 18.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

OOC You are right Ferrix I didn't play Dai action last round. So I will finish it. But there still four of them on him

As the sergeant sword is about to strike him, Dai almost seems to slip on his opponents hand (roll 6+9 vs 11). Even though one person was holding each of his members, Dai is able to break free. His legs and arms seems like slippery snakes. Dai rushes out of their reaches with the agility of a cat (Tumble DC 15+8 roll 7+10 but is unable to prevent the sergeant and one of the workers from taking advantages of his action. (worker roll 3+0 help and sergeant roll 14) Dai dodges the swift attack of the sergeant and the poor attempts from the worker to grab him and rushes into the crowd near the group lifting Gnarll(Dai has no choice people are all around but the people lifting Gnarll might not be able to concentrate on him next round.) 

OOC I really feel bad that I already build Dai's coffin, before giving him any chances.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Hl'lar looks at Oculus "The old Uder didn't brainwash you too much. Well whatever you are looking for seems extremely interesting. I propose you provide me with information, I help you with my contacts and skills, and we split 50/50. You act as a spy if you want. As for my loved one I guess she will have to wait. So what is he after this time"
> 
> Oculus can see his old teacher looking at him a few tables away with a very suspicious air. She probably didn't hear anything but seems really worried by what Hl'lar might be telling Oculus.




Oculus nods at Hl'lar.  "Say no more here.  Meet me in an hour."   Oculus tells Hl'lar the inn that he is staying in.  Oculus will then return to his studies, trying to uncover anything he can.  

If an hour passes without incident, he'll rub his eyes blearily and tell the professor he's got to get some rest.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

Dai dodges and weaves, freedom is away from the crowd in whatever direction that takes (so long as it isn't a dead end).









*OOC:*


MOVE! Just trying to keep out of hands; double moving, tumbling when necessary +10, escape artist if any try to grab me +9.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

INIT
Solomon 15+2
Karn 17
Telic 14+2
Jraq 15
Trolm 15
Soldier 2 8
Gnarll 5
Dai 4
Sergeant 4
Jasper 4
Solomon charges with his sword emmiting a low growl. The two Mornoner (roll Intimidate 16-1 vs 11) push aside visibly afraid of Solomon, who is free to continue his run. He turns on a side street wait a bit and nobody seems to be following him. He is now about 350' from the temple.

Telic's body is carried in the street by a 6 persons

Karn , Jasper and the two soldiers are still looking at the scene unable to act. 

The soldier with the dagger open up Gnarll throat with his dagger. 

Dai rushes through the crowd hopping that he can escape the sergeant. He passes right in front of the soldier opening the half-ogre throat. When he gets there it's too late, the half-ogre is already bleeding badly. Dai tries to tumble his way through the villager (DC 25: roll 15+10 I would have wanted to fudge the roll I couldn't have done better) Dai leaps above the men in his path, falls on his hand on the other sides flips back on his feet and continue running in the street. The crowd still amazed by Dai agility takes a few second to react, by the time they starts after him he is already far. Dai superior speed will probably saves his life from the angry mob. Dai is now running near two factories, he can continue straigth or enter one of the factory. 

The sergeant seeing that he has no chance getting Dai, curses loudly and approaches Telic's body piercing it with his blade again and telling the villager "We got to make sure that their crimes are punished, as Heireionous told us" (roll 18; dmg 9) killing Telic on the spot. Without even paying paying attention to his body he heads towards the soldiers, whisper a few words and head back inside the temple. The citizen and the soldier head towards the west on Vilral street carrying the Telic's and Gnarll body. The rest of the crowd slowly disperse some of them seems to be still looking for Dai and Solomon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

Also I forgot to mention that the old priest went back inside the temple. He seems badly wounded and was helped by the hidden figure to walk back inside.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

Dai avoids closing himself in within a factory and continues on straight, once he feels he's given a good bit of distance, he'll pause, wet streaks creating darker lines upon his face, "damn ye bloods be kill'n more close'n ta me," he shakes visibly as adrenaline flees his body and sorrow takes over.  Drawing out a thin wooden wand and invoking it's powers upon himself, he soothes some of his wounds.  Possibly hoping to turn a large circle to bring himself back towards the University where he supposes he might be able to meet back up with some of his companions, he continues on.









*OOC:*


Poor Telic.  Cure Light Wounds from my wand (1d8+1).  Then he'll continue moving on.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 9, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper feels a moment of relief as he sees Dai tumble out of the crowd and soar down a nearby street.  But it's quickly smothered as he witnesses the final fates of Gnarll and Telic.  _Why Telic?  You could have escaped._  Trying to push the events of last few minutes out of his mind, and having only marginal success, Jasper turns to his companions.  He briefly considers chasing Dai, but realizes there's no way he'd catch up.

"Karn, did you get us a room at that inn?  that's probably where Dai will go, and Solomon if he's ok.  I think we should head there first, then I'll go get Oculus from the University."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 9, 2004)

Karn nods at Jasper affirmation "I got us something at a small Inn near the market place. Not very known by adventurer we shouldn't be bothered too much. One problem I doubt that Solomon or Dai know about it.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 9, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

"That is a problem."  Jasper pauses in thought for a moment.  "The only place we've set up as a meeting location is the restuarant that we were supposed to meet at before coming here.  Unless they go back there, I don't know how we'll find them.  Let's go there first." _Note for later:  Adventurers should have fall back locations.  Joe, how could you have liked doing this?_


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon, deciding the citiziens are too riled up to return to the temple, decides to head to another part of town.  Perhaps the docks would be a good place to blend in.

OOC:  What time of day is it now?


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

OOC it's around 7pm


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon remembers the hotel where Gror was staying.  Though hunted and virtually friendless in a strange city, he knows he has to stay focused.  There is still someone who needs him.  Someone he hasn't been able to find.  He's failed to save his two friends, but maybe he can do better for his love.

He hurries through the streets, trying not to draw attention to himself.  He wonders if perhaps the Almats are staying at this hotel as well.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

OOC Oculus I assume you meant the restaurant where you were supposed to meet with the others.

Jasper and the three soldiers heads back towards the restaurant located near the main gate of the city. 

Dai does the same and heads back towards that same restaurant. 

Occulus goes back and sit with the old professor who doesn't say a word about his little chat with Hl'lar pretending that he never happened. Oculus spend about an hour and quickly comes to the conclusion that most of what they are researching can be found in the book that Solomon found in the Almat's house. Unless he reveal it to her they won't progress very quickly. After an hour Oculus leaves the elderly women. " I think I will do the same, let's meet tomorrow morning, Uder should be here to help us continue our search, can I count on you?

OOC Silentspace you can put your answer, but whatever you say I assume you then leave to meet with Hl'lar. 

Oculus and the professor leaves the building togheter. "This is so exciting Oculus, we might be on the verge of a new industrial revolution, where magic would become part of the commoner daily life, do you realise the impact on our society if everyone could teleport at will, humanoid gathering as we know them would become obsolete, why live in the city when you can live in the Kudor Mountain Chain 500 miles away near a beautiful lake and teleport here in the morning to do your study and teaching with people from almost all over the world. and that is only with the teleport spell, now imagine what we can do with all the others. " The elderly women really seems to be stuck in her dream. As you both approaches the gate she said. "Good night Oculus, I will now go home, take good care of you and I hope your dream let you pass a good night." She then heads towards the bungallow section of the campus. 

Oculus pass in front of the two guards located at the campus door wondering what could have happen to his friend while he was here.  

He then heads towards the small local restaurant hoping his friend and Hl'lar will be waiting for him. Oculus enters the very small restaurant a few people are sitting most of them locals of the town sectors. As he expected there aren't any scholars around, this is a poor restaurant with insects crawling on the wall and the paint could get some freshnup. At the back a small woman elf is at the counter, she seems quite young and smily. Behind her a large older elf who strangely looks like the younger women is preparing chicken and beef on a small industrial grill. A few vegetable and rice can be found on the right of the grill and fresh water and ale on the left. Oculus while a bit disgusted by the general aspect of the place is surprised by the delicious smell coming from the grill. Whatever spices this elf puts on these pieces of meat smell wonderfull. 

Oculus notices Hl'lar sitting at a small table near the grill eating a chicken with rice and vegetable. Hl'lar notices Oculus and waves at him while holding his chicken in the left hand. 

As he is about to respond, Oculus sees Dai seriously bleeding enter the restaurant. A few locals noticed him and unused to see injured men gets a bit scarred. 

Solomon heads back to the port sector, walking fast but always trying to stay hidden either in the shadow of the falling sun or among dense crowd. As the night falls less and less people wonder in the streets. He finally gets to the Golden Lion. He is now in front of the Inn where he saw Gror get out. Solomon is hidden in a side street of the port. As he observes the Inn he notices two beggars sleeping in the street hidden under pieces of the Mergovian Gazette. From his position Solomon can notice a few window on the second and third floor of the establishement. The second floor is lit and seems to be occupy by people eating and drinking at tables. It's probably around 8 now and most of the third floor window seems to be unlit. Those who are are covered with a drape so Solomon can't see inside. From his position he can only identify the main entrance. A large double door guarded by two very large human, dressed with studded leather armor and wearing short swords on their belt. The Inn harbor a large golden Lion insigna above the door and seems to be in an impeccable condition. 

OOC DogHead please post your character I might be able to introduce it soon.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2004)

Oculus tells the professor that he will be at the library tomorrow morning.

Back at the tavern, he rushes over to Dai and examines his wounds.  "What happened? Are you alright?" _What have they gone and gotten themselves into?  And where are the others?  Are they alright? _ 

Seeing Hl'lar, Oculus leans down close to Dai, and as part of his examination (where are you hurt? can you move your arm? do you feel numbness here?), he whispers in a low voice, "That's Hl'lar over there, he's one of two groups I've discovered investigating the witches and the stones. I feel I can trust him, but let's not let on what we know just yet. There's a lot I need to tell you when we're alone."  Then, in a louder voice.  "Street thugs and bandits did this to you?  I can take care of your wounds, but I need to get you in a room somewhere, so you can heal properly... Hl'lar, don't trouble yourself, I'll be right back."  If there are no rooms here, Oculus will take Dai to an inn so he can treat his wounds and they can talk.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Back at the tavern, he rushes over to Dai and examines his wounds.  "What happened? Are you alright?" _What have they gone and gotten themselves into?  And where are the others?  Are they alright? _...ETC




"I al...right?"  The words stutter out, making it even harder to understand his thick accent, "le'st I ain't dead... Telic... po' fool boy."  His words grow harsh, an anger at himself, at the world.

For now he lets himself be lead to a quiet room, exhausted, his limbs still shaking from the encounter.  "Gnarll dead too..." shaking his head, as if in denial.

Suddenly nearing violence, snapping to his feet, "it's yer people who dun it! Yer's who kill 'em both.  Yer's who steal life 'n' m'family."  He snags whatever inanimate object is close at hand, a stool, hurling it at the wall, it explodes into shards of wood and splinters.  "Dat'n be like m'life!" he screams pointing at the heap of broken wood, "dat is al'dere be left."  He backs away from Oculus, slumping against a wall, he collapses to the ground, his head falling into his open hands, his body shudders with enraged sobs.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2004)

*Oculus, human cleric/wizard*

"Tellic is dead?  And Gnarll too?" _What is happening?  How did things get so out of control?  _ Oculus feels dizzy and collapses in a chair.  Then, gathering his wits, he says.

"Dai, listen to me carefully.  I am playing a very dangerous game here, one which with every move keeps getting more dangerous.  They are researching a magic, both arcane and divine, which could reshape the world.  And probably destroy much of it in the process.  What we've witnessed could be just the beginning.  But I'm close to unravelling the mystery, and maybe stopping it.  But I can't afford to be seen with you, I need to be a normal university student.  We must act as if we barely know each other.  I met you just today, this morning, in the street, ok?  I only helped heal you because it seemed like the right thing to do. Look here, this is Taka, my familiar. I may need to send messages to you through him.  Now quickly, tell me what happened."

Oculus will cast as many healings as are necessary to cure Dai as he listens to his story.  Then he'll return to Hl'lar.

Back at the tavern, he'll talk to the people about Dai.  "Isn't it interesting?  I've seen lots of slaves from the south like him, but that one is a free man, just newly arrived in the city!  I just met him not long ago.  But it's not surprising that he got beaten up.  Probably people thought he was an escaped slave.  Anyway, I healed him and he's better now.  It was only the right, neighborly thing to do, seeing as he's a free man, and a visitor to our fair city!  Isn't Mornonas great?  There are so many strange and wondrous people here!  A toast to Mornonas!"   

After that, he'll sit back down with Hl'lar, pulling his hood up to cover his face, saying he's feeling chilly in the night air.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2004)

Oculus will begin the conversation with Hl'lar.

"Hl'lar, for obvious reasons, I don't want to be seen here with you, so let's be quick about this.  But let's make sure we understand each other.  You are proposing that I continue to work with Uder and the professor, but that I feed information to you.  And with your contacts and skills, you can act on that information, getting whatever it is that Uder is searching for first. And when we find whatever that is, we'll split the profits.  Is that right?"

"That's a very intriguing proposal.  But it would put me personally in great danger. And it might require opposing Uder, who appears to be a cleric of some power.  If it came to that, can you handle it?  You realize I'm not going to take your word on that, right?  From what I understand, Uder has a very powerful adventuring party as well.  If I'm to consider this, I want to meet your contacts.  Tonight.  Then we can talk about any potential deals.  What do you say?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Dai will relay in steady but occasionally curt words what happened to Oculus, the bitterness in his voice for the city and it's people quickly apparent.  He will however give a smile that begs of warmth and sadness to Oculus as he heals him, _if only he were there to save 'em_.  Once Oculus leaves, he'll lie down on the bed and just stare at the ceiling, giving his mind a chance to sift away the shadows that cloud, remembering both Telic and Gnarll for the brief time he knew them, the words of his master far away and the love of his family.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 11, 2004)

Oculus prestation seems to convince most of the people in the restaurant. (bluff roll 15-1 +5 ). As Oculus sits down at the old and slightly rotten table he can notice a big smile on Hl'lar faces. "Impressing young men, if you want one day I can teach you how to use your word to fool even the wisest of them all." Hl'lar then looks around at Dai sitting on a nearby table recuperating from what just happened. He then refocus his attention on Oculus

OOC Dai's wand provided him with roll 4+1 hp, Oculus cure light wound 1 2+1, CLW2 5+1 Dai is now fully healed. 

He listen carefully to Oculus, noding in agreement here and then. "You understand quickly young men. The elf then takes a large piece of chicken and eats with his hand. he then adds still chewing his chicken "Oh sorry I don't know how to live, care for a little chicken, it's excellent Hl'lar takes the basket with his greasy hands and offers Oculus a piece of chicken. 

"Obviously it's dangerous, but you seem to be strong willed individual yourself and not too scared of danger maybe even excited by it. Looking at Oculus surprised expression the elf had making a big fake smile showing all his real and golden teeth, still full of chicken"Sorry, I have that thing, I can quickly identify people personality" He then lowers his head and becomes much more serious. "I realise that you will be taking great risks. To achieve his goal Uder is capable of the worst, and never has any remorse." He then looks at Oculus straight in the eyes in an extremely serious tone. "My contact can be found at the Kobold Sailor near the port, she is the lead drummer of the current band playing there everynight. I will be there at 11 tonight. " The elf stand up takes his basket of chicken and goes towards the lady at the counter he says a few words she turns red, then gives him paper bag. Hl'lar puts his chicken in it. He salutes the cooks and right before leaving the restaurant he tells Dai very loudly. "Welcome to Mornonas, I hope you enjoy your stay in our wonderfull city" He winks at him and leave the restaurant.

Jasper and the three soldiers finally arrives at the restaurant. As they are about to get in a large bald elf holding a bag get out of the restaurant. They can see Dai resting on a bench near the only window of the restaurant. Karn says "Darn Dai he made it, excellent" He rushes inside.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 11, 2004)

*OOC:*


Oculus got a room where the actual exchange of what went on occured.  And Dai is in that room.  So I think that changes your post a bit.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will conceal himself and watch for about an hour.  He will reflect on the days events and see if he sees anyone he knows.  He'll also ponder where he might meet up with his friends.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 11, 2004)

Solomon stays about an hour in front of the golden lion. He doesn't notice anything special. The only thing he noticed is that a lot of adventurer are going in and out. The doorman doesn't seem to be picky on the clientele and pretty much anybody goes inside without even being looked at. As Solomon starts to daydream about Jessica, her father and his compagnion he hears a voice behind him. "Sorry, do you have a Drar to spare my good men." Solomon quickly turns his attention to the voice. He notices that one of the beggar woke up. The newspaper that were covering his body are now lying on the ground and Solomon sees a strange thing the men left arm seems to be covered with cut. An old rusty dagger is on the ground and a ripped paper bag is not that far away. The men seems nervous and tired and his hand his reaching towards Solomon.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 12, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper gives a wry smile at Karn's reaction, and enters the restuarant more slowly.  He looks over Dai, expecting to need to take him to a temple, but notices that he no longer looks injured.  "Did you know that elf?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 12, 2004)

Dai smiles, seeing at least some of his companions stirs him from his silence, shaking his head at the question, "no, but 'e does."  He thumbs towards Oculus.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 12, 2004)

Once Hl'lar leaves, and Jasper comes in, he will wave him over.

"Jasper, am I glad to see you! We need to talk, but not here.  Let's go to ____ (Oculus will name some secure place that they both know about in Mornonas - they must know somewhere, being students at the University...).  I'll leave first.  Follow in a few minutes.  Maybe Dai can wait for the others and follow later."   He pauses for a moment.  There was so much he wanted to tell his friend, but he didn't feel safe risking talking openly here.  Trying to hide the emotion in his voice, he says, "I know Tellic and Gnarll won't be coming."   He wants to say much more, but can't think of what to say, or how to say it, here.  They needed to pool their information and resources, and this was not the place to do it.

"OK, I'll go now.  See you soon."


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai smiles, seeing at least some of his companions stirs him from his silence, shaking his head at the question, "no, but 'e does."  He thumbs towards Oculus.




Jasper visibly relaxes at Dai's response.  He suddenly looks very tired.  "Dai, I... I'm sorry." 



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Once Hl'lar leaves, and Jasper comes in, he will wave him over.



He looks like he wants to say something else, but he turns and goes to sit with Oculus.


> "Jasper, am I glad to see you! We need to talk, but not here. Let's go to ____ (Oculus will name some secure place that they both know about in Mornonas - they must know somewhere, being students at the University...). I'll leave first. Follow in a few minutes. Maybe Dai can wait for the others and follow later." He pauses for a moment. There was so much he wanted to tell his friend, but he didn't feel safe risking talking openly here. Trying to hide the emotion in his voice, he says, "I know Tellic and Gnarll won't be coming." He wants to say much more, but can't think of what to say, or how to say it, here. They needed to pool their information and resources, and this was not the place to do it.
> 
> "OK, I'll go now. See you soon."



"We should go to my Uncle's house.  It's safe, and he might be able to help.  I think Dai should come too.  He knows more about what happened than I do."

Once Oculus leaves, Jasper returns to talk quietly with Dai and the soldiers.  

"Dai, do you know what happened to Solomon?" (Assuming he doesn't: ) "We're going to regroup at my Uncle's house near here, but someone needs to wait here in case Solomon shows up."  He looks at Jraq and Trolm.  "Maybe you two could wait here and get some dinner."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

OOC:  I had to check his CS, but Solomon is pretty flush with cash...

Solomon gazes at the begger for a long moment.  Then reaches into his pouch and produces a drar.

"That can buy you a meal, but you look like you need more than that.  I've seen a lot of combat wounds.  Perhaps I could help with your arm."


----------



## silentspace (Dec 13, 2004)

Oculus will suggest going to the inn that Karn arranged for, though he will go to Jasper's uncle if Jasper thinks that would be better.  Before going to the inn, Oculus will stop by a store, and purchase a long, hooded, blue cloak (all of his clothes are dark grey), and put it in his pack.  He'll go to a busy tavern and have a drink, then go to the restroom and switch cloaks.  With his hood up, he'll leave the tavern and go to the inn and wait for the others.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC Oculus it's now past 7 and all store usually close at around 6.

The beggar looks with excitment at the Drar in Solomon's hand. The man almost salivating at the Drar tells Solomon "Do not worry for me warrior, give me the money and I will be fine. " While still very excited his eyes falls on Solomon greatsword. All of a sudden Solomon notices that his mood went from extremely excited to a terrible sadness. Solomon can feel the sadness of the men when he add "Please, just give me the Drar and go away" He lowers his head as he finishes his sentence.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

Karn, Oculus, Dai and Jasper leaves Jraq and Trolm at the restaurant to wait for Solomon. The two soldier happy to have the chance to eat a good meal don't hesitate a second to stay at the restaurant. Jraq even starts a little flirt with the elf at the bar. The groups heads back to Uncle Joe's house. The sun has now completly dissapeared, hopefully the university district is filled with light rock making the whole area safer. The rest of the town is still lit by conventional oil lamp. You all get there fairly easily, crossing a patrol but they don't even pay attention to you, it's fairly frequent to see student at that hours walking down the street with new found "friend". You knock at the door and Uncle Joe answers. "Jasper, I am so glad to see you. come on in. "He then looks at Oculus, Dai and Karn. smiles at them and adds "Oculus come on in, and you two if you are friend of Jasper you are welcomed in my house." Karn introduce himself. "Ho Sir, my name is Karn and I am soldier of Mergovie, your hospitality is very appreciated" Joe looks back at the elderly soldier "Always a pleasure to meet a men who fought for our great country." OOC Dai can also introduce himself here.

Joe invites you to follow him in the living room where you would be more at ease to discuss. You can all notice small cookies on the small table around the leather sofa.
As everyone is getting confortable Joe says to Jasper "Everything is organised with the baron for tomorrow morning used some connection to fasten up the process a little you finally all get to the living room "Serve yourself and tell me what happened to you" He adds looking at Dai's blood tainted cloths.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon gives him the drar.  "Please stay and talk to me a little.  I am alone and have no place to go.  Were you in a war?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 14, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

After the introductions are over, Jasper will begin by telling his comrades about the meeting with the baron, then summarize his trip to the university where he saw the counsellor, following him to the sewers, and the ensuing battle at the temple.  He'll then ask Oculus and Dai to talk about what they did during the day.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 14, 2004)

Dai smiles at the warm greetings, entering a household and being welcomed was something which stirred memories of his home where all walked freely amongst the huts.  "Daithi'Rah, your greeting warms my heart," his speech slow and deliberately precise; slightly overcome, he proffers his hand, then pulls the man into a partial hug (shoulder to shoulder).

He'll crouch, refusing a chair but taking a cookie or two.

Once Jasper has finished telling his day's story Dai frowns, the thoughts of the day cause his hands to shake for a moment in anger, but they smooth shortly as he begins to tell the horrible happenstances which have fallen on this day.  Gror, the orcs, the other dark monk, the old priest, the ambush, Telic's fall, the demise of Gnarll, and all the rest comes pouring out in heated broken common.  Occasionally when asked to clarify his speech will slow, and his articulation becomes almost native.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

As Solomon asks the question the beggar raises his head. Solomon can notice tears in his eyes (Diplomacy 18 - 1 +5circumstancial) Solomon feels that the men really connects with him and vice versa, Solomon rarely have that affect on people.

"You ask me if I went to war?" Solomon can evaluate the age of the beggar around late 30'. The men smiles back at him whipping the tears from his eyes. Solomon notices that the men is constantly shaking. "I fought Axyr for 10 years wielding a greatsword like yours, I fought against undead and necromancer in an lost temple, I fought ogre trying to invade our &%8# nation and much more, I was at Bredenbak spying directly among the enemy. And what did our magnificient country gave for me for all that, &%^# Drar He then puts his shaking hand on Solomon's shoulder and with a low desperate tone he adds "Do you know how many people I killed? I don't know myself, I wasn't able to remove the blood staint from my greatsword" He pauses and starts crying "My greatsword where is it? I sold it, do you realise a soldier who has to sell his tool, where are you faithfull greatsword" The men really seems to be loosing it. He starts looking around frenetically, looks at the Drar in his hand, his eyes hypnotised by the piece of magical paper. Without a word he heads back in the back alley of a nearby building, walking fast and making loud breathing noises. He left his dagger and paper bag where he was. The other beggar is still sleeping probably used to all the sounds of the street.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon is touched by the soilder's story.  Solomon too, feels he has served his adopted people to the best of his ability, and has been rewarded with treachery and now the status of outlaw.  Is this how it is among the humans?  How he longed for a better life than among the orcs, but he was misled.  It is no better here.  He sighs and picks up the dagger and paperbag.  He glances in the bag.  If it contains nothing significant he'll put another Drar inside and return it and the dagger to the begger.

Having had some time to reflect, he remembers the conversation about the restaurant upon first entering the city.  He'll head back there, trying to stay on small, less-used streets.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

Karn listens very carefully at Dai's story without even interrupting once. With each word coming from his mouth, The old soldier anger increases. Once his finished Karn add, his voice mixed with rage and pain. "As I can see they commited more crimes and now Dai, Solomon and .... Telic are the outlaws. They won't get me until I made sure a few of them end up on the tip of this sword." Uncle Joe looks at the soldier with surprised but doesn't say anything understanding the man's pain. 

Uncle Joe stand up from his sofa "This is very strange. The way you described the old priest reminds me of Jriok, but he died three years ago. There was a special ceremony for him where we brought back his body to the great crypt in Talos. I think we were about 15 at his funeral. Myself and a few other notable who knew him and maybe 10 churchmembers. He was an extremely wise man but not an oratory, he usually left this task to other member of his church until he was the last priest there. He was around 80 years old when he died and was very weak.  He pauses reflect a bit scratching his head. "Jasper, you mention that Uder was heading towards the church but when he saw the crowd in front of the temple he dissapeared in the sewers. Obviously there is a connection there. What about that boat and the noble, would Uder be planning to quit city? Are the Ryard family involved?

But what fascinates me the most is what Oculus told me about Enirdnas. If all that is true I can see a lot of people interested in that type of knowledge. I think that you should act quickly, I don't really like the fact that they have a boat ready, worst the boat is now even located in the main port and could leave almost unoticed by the authority at any time.  Uncle Joe seat back and think letting the other express their point of view.

Solomon approaches the bag and the dagger. They inside of the bag and the dagger are covered with a sticky yellow substance.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon sniffs at the yellow substance.  Careful not to touch it, he picks up the bag and dagger.  He's tempted to simply take it with him, in hopes of getting it identified later.  But he will not steal from this old soldier.  He follows the man. "You left your bag and dagger.  Are these safe?  There appears to be some sort of paste on them."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 16, 2004)

The beggars barely hears Solomon comment until he talks about the paste. "Don't touch this it's mine, he frantically tries to grabs the bag and the dagger from Solomon hands.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon drops the hands the items to the begger without complaint.  "Good night."  he says, and turns to head for the restaurant.

"I'll have to ask about what the stuff might be..." he mutters to himself as he lopes off.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2004)

Oculus will excuse himself, and ask Joe if there's a private room where he and Jasper can talk privately for a bit.  Once inside the room, Oculus will tell Jasper "Help me with this."   He'll pull the book out from his backpack.  "I used my Comprehend Languages earlier today to heal Dai.  But I have a scroll I made."   Oculus will cast the spell from his scroll and study the book.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Xavier finally gets to Mornonas. The trip was really enjoyable 5 days riding his horse through the countryside, meeting interesting people along the way and sleeping in the finest Inn, eating and drinking local speciality was quite enjoyable. Now the real work is really begining. It's the first time Xavier is sent on a mission, all these years of training and studiying. Xavier became a competend warrior, a very apt negociator, while centering his life around his faith. But as a noble he never was exposed to the adventuring life and he now feels that all his training must be complemented with in field experience. Xavier is a bit worried, he never really slept for long period outside of his confortable bed, only a few weeks at the begining of his military service and as a noble, they quickly made sure that when the initial drill was over he was provided with a confortable bed.  He always had cooks at the castle or bought his meal in expensive restaurant. Hopefully Vilral will know the rule of hospitality. 

He finally get to the main gate of the city where he is stopped by two very young soldier. "I am sorry Sir, but the city is closed at this hour you will have to sleep at the Travelers Inn tonight and come back tomorrow morning" One of the young men points Xavier a large area filled with various merchant and gypsies  caravan. Inside the area he can see peoples sitting around fires eating, drinking, playing music and dancing. Right in the middle of the field there is a large stone construction, probably the Traveller's Inn. From here he can see a lot of people going in and out. The place seems quite animated and well maintained.


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Xavier Roces, Human Male.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I am sorry Sir, but the city is closed at this hour you will have to sleep at the Travelers Inn tonight and come back tomorrow morning"




Xavier is about to tell the man he is being rediculious, and to insist on being allowed to pass when he remembers where he is and why he is here. There no great need to be in the city tonight, his appointment with the Baron is not until the morrow. And the inn looks quite interesting.

Xavier nods. "Of course, I understand. What time do the gates open and close each day?"

Once he has his answer, he turns his horse and heads towards the inn, whistling his wolf hound to follow.

ooc: What time is the appointment tomorrow? Would it be normal to wear armour while travelling? Adventurers do, but then, they are not normal.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Solomon leaves the beggar. Solomon has barely turned his back, the beggar is already gone walking very quickly in the side street, shouting crazy things to the people and the three visible moons.

Solomon quickly heads back towards the restaurant where he is supposed to meet with his compagnion.

------

The young soldier answers back. "The door opens when the sun rises and closes when it goes down. Rest assure Sir that the Traveller's inn is a very respectable place controlled by our great Baron himself, Baron Villral. We wish a you a good night. 

Xavier walks for about ten minutes in complete darkness only guided by the moons dim light, the various campfires and the light coming out from the Inn.

He finally gets to caravans, he passes in front of gypsies, merchant, mercenaries, travellers and pillgrims. 

He notices that the activity around the Inn is very intense people are getting in and out all the time. Xavier enters the main room. At least 200 peoples must be currently sitting in this place. At the back of the building he sees what seems to be a bar. There is also a restaurant section where you can eat. The place seems very crowded and Xavier thinks that it must be very difficult to eat with so little room. Near the bar there is a 20 foot wide stairs that goes up. Again several people are using it to go up and down, bringning food and drink upstairs. There are currently four people serving at the bar. A beautiful young brunette, a middled aged grey haired women, an old halfling which seems to direct the operation and a young half-orc who seems to take care of the heavy stuff.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2004)

*Xavier Roces*

Xavier draws to a stop just outside the collection of campfires. He gazes over the people crowded around them - the gypsies, merchant, mercenaries, travellers and pillgrims. He finds himself wondering what brought them here to this place, and at this time. What they do when they are not here. How they all live their lives. He is struck by how little he knows of the vast majority of world. _These are the people than make the world go round. The king might be the embodiment of the kingdom, but these people are *the* body._ A smile spreads slowly over his face. He decides that he is going to work on rectifying his ignorance, starting tonight.

He heels his mount to a walk and passes slowly though the campsites to the inn. He dismounts with a sigh of relief, and stretches out his stiff back before heading into the inn. For a moment he stands in the door drinking it all in. Eventually, he shakes himself out of his revery and before he really knows what he is doing he turns and walks back out. Gathering up the reins of his horse and whistling his hound to his side, he sets off back in the direction of one of the campsites from which the smells of food were good and the music was particularly lively.

His heart is pounding as he approaches the campfire. As the eyes of those around it begin swinging in his direction and the conversation falls away, he begins to wonder if he has made a mistake. But standing just feet away, it is too late to just turn around and go back.

"Good evening. I am Xavier Roces." He is about to bow when he wonders if that is approapriate. The sudden realisation that all of the usual certainties of social interaction may not apply here throws Xavier for a moment. 

"I um, ... er couldn't help but notice that the music you were playing." Relief floods through his as he sees a way through this. "It was beautiful. I play a little as well," he touches the lute case on his saddle, "and er ... was wondering if I could join you for a while to listen."

Xavier is glad that in the firelight it is almost impossible to see that he is blushing.

ooc: darkmaster - I had a gypsy camp in mind when I wrote this but I'll leave it up to you to choose who he has approached.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 19, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Karn listens very carefully at Dai's story without even interrupting once. With each word coming from his mouth, The old soldier anger increases. Once his finished Karn add, his voice mixed with rage and pain. "As I can see they commited more crimes and now Dai, Solomon and .... Telic are the outlaws. They won't get me until I made sure a few of them end up on the tip of this sword." Uncle Joe looks at the soldier with surprised but doesn't say anything understanding the man's pain.
> 
> Uncle Joe stand up from his sofa "This is very strange. The way you described the old priest reminds me of Jriok, but he died three years ago. There was a special ceremony for him where we brought back his body to the great crypt in Talos. I think we were about 15 at his funeral. Myself and a few other notable who knew him and maybe 10 churchmembers. He was an extremely wise man but not an oratory, he usually left this task to other member of his church until he was the last priest there. He was around 80 years old when he died and was very weak.  He pauses reflect a bit scratching his head. "Jasper, you mention that Uder was heading towards the church but when he saw the crowd in front of the temple he dissapeared in the sewers. Obviously there is a connection there. What about that boat and the noble, would Uder be planning to quit city? Are the Ryard family involved?
> 
> But what fascinates me the most is what Oculus told me about Enirdnas. If all that is true I can see a lot of people interested in that type of knowledge. I think that you should act quickly, I don't really like the fact that they have a boat ready, worst the boat is now even located in the main port and could leave almost unoticed by the authority at any time.  Uncle Joe seat back and think letting the other express their point of view.




Jasper stands up and starts pacing, eating a cookie while he speaks.

"Joe, you're saying Jriok was the last priest at the temple of Heronious?  Is there another one nearby where we could get more information about it?  From what Dai says, I think it's safe to assume that wasn't actually a priest of Heronious, much less Jriok.

But you're right, the goddess is the greater concern.  Uder said that the curse killed the people of Prumen, and I think there must be some truth to that, because I don't believe that he would have killed them for no reason.  Hopefully we can learn something more about this curse from the book.  Oculus also said that the counsellor has 2 of the 5 rocks associated with the goddess.  These rocks seem to be important for whatever ritual he is attempting to perform.  Perhaps we could steal them from him before he leaves town?  I have a spell that would be able to find them if they are nearby."  Jasper pauses to gather his thoughts.  

"Our most immediate problem is what to tell the baron tomorrow.  Obviously we need to tell him about the goblin army, and Captain Farimond's disappearance.  But should we tell him about the counsellor and his cult?  We don't have any evidence, and only a general idea of what they're doing.  What do you all think?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

The musician barely stops when Xavier introduces himself. A beautifull tall black haired women approaches him. She takes him by the arm and invites him to dance. Xavier still wearing his armor wonders if he will be able to keep up with her. Around him the muscian starts playing again that fascinating music. Xavier doesn't know why but he almost feels like his legs wants to dance on their own. And the beautifull mysterious lady who is currently subtely smiling at him, her large beautifull blue eyes looking in his begging him to join her, makes it difficult to resist.

Around him he notices that the group is mostly mades of humans, a few half elf and half orc. Xavier can also sees other traveller like him, that joined the festive group and are dancing like if there was no tomorrow. Most of the young women are lightly dressed and very attractive.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2004)

*Oculus, human cleric/wizard*

"It _could _ be Jriok.  I believe the rocks are cursed, and turn whoever is in contact with them evil.  I don't think Uder was evil before, though he is now, after having found the rocks."

"I say we should report to the Baron on our mission and nothing more. That is to say, we should report what happened to Captain Farimond's company, and what happened to Jasper and me.  The town meeting, Jasper's researches, my keeping watch at the bridge.  And the massacre.  We don't need to even mention meeting the others.  And certainly we shouldn't mention anything about what happened today at the temple."

"I suspect there is a vast conspiracy at work here. The center of it, based on what we know so far, is at the temple of Heironeous. I'm assuming that's where Uder was headed through the sewers.  We should assume that Uder and the priest of Hieroneous are in cahoots.  They also have influence with the city guards. It looks like they are paying some of them off.  The fact that they have bought off some guards makes me wonder how high up the chain Uder and the others have influence with the powers in Mornonas.  Both Uder and the priest of Heironeous remain highly respected here, and are probably both personal friends and/or associates of the Baron.  This is why I recommend not mentioning any of that to the Baron."

"Uder, and we should assume the priest of Heironeous, are after the power of the stones, and will stop at nothing to get it."

"But we can find help, I think.  First there is Hl'lar.  He is motivated by greed.  I don't think he even knows what Uder is after, but we can use him and his associates to help our cause."

"Second... and I hesitate to suggest this... are the witches themselves, if we can find them.  They are not to be trusted, surely.  They are motivated, it seems, by divine fervor.  Uder stole the stones from the tomb of their goddess, and I'm sure the witches want them back.  Its a dangerous proposal, but we could get the two groups to fight each other.  We just need to make sure neither side ends up with the stones."

"Third... are good-hearted citizens, folk such as Karn here, who have seen the evil at work and will help us stop it.  There are probably others like him too, we just need to find them."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC I will assume Dai has nothing more to say.

At Oculus requests Joe stand up and offers him and Jasper to go in his office were they can be more private. 

Jasper and Oculus walk to the office. The office is complete mess. Various artefact, scrolls and books are lying all over the place. The wooden office furniture are simple but practical. Jasper sits on his uncle chair behind the office and Oculus take a wooden chair nearby. They pushed aside a large map of Mergovie with a lots of handwritten marks on it and open the book. Oculus reads the first line of his scroll, concentrates a little and opens the book reading it as quickly as he can. 

The books contains a lot of fluff about the witches practices and how they are supposed to use magic to rule the world, in a very subtle way. Through out the readings Oculus notices that the book keep on mentioning that members of the cult must do everything to cover their identity, they must use lie and deception to impose their will on the world. In all case their knowledge should never be shared with non-initiate. They must also strives to destroy anyone attempting to do so. It is said that most known races are not ready to handle the knowledge and that providing them with it would only results in catastrophic consequences. But he can find anything about curses.

There is a whole chapter on the eight "communion" and their signification. That Oculus skips. 

He then gets to the rocks, They are called the divine orbs. The first Orb Magiux represent the nine schools of magic. The second Orb, Falviux: represent the magical energy that flows in the choosen one veins. The Third Orb Terriux. Represent the Prime Material plane and everything associated to it. The fourth Maliux is the phylosophie of the godess (a very lawful evil society and philosphy of order and sacrifices). The last one Deuix represent the houses of the godess Enirdnas, located in the seventh layer of the Nine Hell, Isidore. The five rocks are needed in order to open a portal to Isidore leading to the chamber where the book of all knowledge is located. The location of the other Orb can all be found in Terriux or Deuix depending on their location (prime or outerplane). 

Oculus continues to browse quickly through the book has the spell is about to finish. The philosophy is explained in very complete and profound details. This type of society doesn't beleive in the well being of it's member only of it's society. Mistakes and failures must be harshaly punished, success on the other must be venerated and rewarded. The books ask from his follower almost inhuman regime of self-discipline and self control on a multitude of aspects. And only people able to follow this extreme discipline can access the knowledge without risks.

The last part dealing with the philosphie is extremely thick and heavy to read and quickly Oculus spell end. He didn't read everything in details but he know got has a grasp of it's content.

Oculus looking at the pictures in the book can suppose that Uder has Terriux and Flaviux. 

OOC Information extra not mention in the text. Magiux contains a part of the knowledge of Enirdnas enough to allow you to decipher the tome of all knowledge and an enormous quantity of spell. Flaviux improve the ability of the spontaneous arcane caster. Terriux contains the entire geography of the prime material plane. Deiux contains a large portion of the geography of plane of interest.  Maliux provides the owner with the knowledge of the goddess teaching and gives him the strenght to act as the perfect embodiment of the godess teaching.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

Solomon finally makes it to the small restaurant. As he enters the place he notices Trolm and Jraq eating some chicken and rice. Solomon didn't really eat tonight and the smell coming from all those roasted chicken is making him salivates.


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2004)

*Xavier Roces.*

"I um, well I really better with the lute than dancing ... ah. Right then."

Xavier stumbles awkwardly as a woman tugs him into the circle. He's about to protest that he's not really dressed for dancing - being in armour and all - but realises that they arn't really interested. Instead, he sweeps a bow to the other dancers before joining their ranks. The dance is not a familier one, but similiar enough to those he has seen, and occasionally danced in, at court for him to pick up the basic steps. Its all a bit more lively than he had expected, and a bit disconcerting. He wonders if they are as welcoming to everyone. Looking around at the other people dancing, it seems that they are. Xavier decides to go with the dance for a bit before excusing himself and perhaps collecting his lute.

As he dances, he can't help but find his gaze drawn to the woman who first asked him to dance. She is indeed beautiful, enchanting even. A small shiver runs down his spine. Xavier resolves to keep a clear head tonight.

After a little while, Xavier excuses himself from the dance and collects his lute. If allowed, he will join the musicians playing.

ooc: Sense Motive +7, Perform Dance +3, Perform Instrument +7.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

Xavier dances fairly well (T10 +3 +2 inspire competence). He finishes the dances the women bow in front of him, looking at him with eyes that could make the arctic melt and makes him feel like he is the only one. She then heads towards one of the surronding caravan without saying a word. Xavier has a good feeling about the intention of the women (Sense motive ???), and feel that her interest in him could be genuine. 

Xavier then sits among the musician who greets him and praises his performance. They ask him if he knows about "The dance of the witch". Xavier knows that song very well, it's an old Mergovian folkloric song. This song is actually quite rythm and people can easily dance on it. When Xavier nods that he knows the song, the young half-elf who seems to be leading the group, at least musically, smiles at him "Then play my friend, enjoy the night with us" On that he starts to play and the others follow. Xavier brings a good addition to the group (perform lute t10 + 7). Xavier never realised how a few muscisian can bring strangers together for a short moment. He notices traveller from all across the country and even some from other continent all united and dancing over that large bonfire. People's mood around the fire is incredible.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 21, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

OOC: Assuming Jasper and Oculus rejoin the group and report their findings...

As Oculus and Jasper finish telling the others about the contents of the book, Jasper paces across the room at a speed that would be comical if the expression on his face wasn't so grim.  "This is terrible!  With Terriux, he could know exactly where to go to find the other orbs, and he already has a boat ready to leave at a moment's notice.  And if he does, we will have no way to track him down again.  I can only think of two options:  We can either try to steal the stones before dawn tomorrow, or we can try to get the baron to intervene."   Jasper stops pacing and turns to Oculus.  "Why do you think the priest and the counsellor may be in cahoots with the baron?  They killed several men from the city watch today."


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2004)

*ooc:* Take 10. Good thinking.

Xavier plays for a while with the group. If the opportunity comes up, he asks them about where they are from, and what brings them here. He listens rather than talks.

As the weariness of the day, and hunger, begin to catch up on him, Xavier seeks out some food and a place to sleep. Perhaps at the inn. Perhaps around one of the campfires. He glances whistfully at the womans caravan, but the words of one of the families old retainers comes back to him. _If its too good to be true, it probably isn't. Good or true. Take your pick._ Xavier shakes his head and silently laughs at his fantasies. _Tonight is not the time and place, even if Sune has chosen to smile upon you tonight._ With an apology to the Goddess, he sets about getting some food, seeing to his horse and getting finding somewhere to sleep.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Between the songs Xavier has a bit of time to exchange with the muscisian. The half-elf (diplomacy roll 12+9) really seems to enjoy the compagny of the young noble. The half-elf is of medium build about 5'9 and 140 pounds. He, like most people with elven blood looks beautiful. He is dressed with very colorful cloth. Xavier also can feel that the young adult has a very strong personality and is very mature for his age.  "You know Xavier, I wish all Nobles were like you, the world would be a much better place. My name is Volandor'th. I kept the 'th from my father adds the half-elf smiling. " We are from the south of Axyr. We are traveller ever since the Empress decided that our country was the leisure spot for the Axaryian nobility. They invaded our little coastal country 100 years ago and transformed it in magnificient beaches for the nobility and bourgeoisie. My Mother's family had two choices, stay and entertain them for a miserable wage, or travel and entertain the world, the money is not much better but at least we are free. This week we will entertain the people of Mornonas, next week who knows.  He pauses looks at the stars and add "We never plan our life more than a week in advance"
He pauses and looks at the noble for a second

"You look hungry, please join us for the meal."
(SenseMotive roll ???+7) Xavier doens't discern any malice in the young half-elf attitude.

---------------

Uncle Joe's surprised by Jasper appearance. He listen to him carefully trying to figure out what his nefew is trying to say. "Jasper, be carefull with the Baron, he sees Uder as a great benefactor and a good man. Uder gave a lot of money to the Baron in the last ten years to finance his various project. 

I doubt the Jroik is still alive, I was there when they buried him in Talos. 

Calm down Jasper, we don't need to rush anything, I personally have a small boat that could go up the king river at least up to Domur or deep inside the Barbarian territory. Obviously if his next destination is across the ocean, my little boat won't be that useful. But he can't cross the border in Domur in less than a day, so that would give us a chance to find an alternate solution. 

Visibely Joe doesn't seem too sure on what the next best course of action should be. But he doesn't want to take a rushed descision that he would regret laters. He sits back in his confortable chair, lower his head and thinks. 

OOC Domur is the largest city of the country. Because of the mountain all around and the barbarian in the south, the city has become the door to Mergovie. Everyday 90% of all commercial boat coming in the country goes through its border. The gate is overwhelmed and it is not unknown to spend 1-2 days before being allowed to go through. The king would want to create more access to the king's river but powerfull Lobby (The owner of the Domur Inn, tavern and entertainement area) are not agreeing and are currently preventing him from executing his plan (The lobby part is only known by Xavier, Jasper and Oculus)


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2004)

*Xavier Roces.*

Xavier accepts the offer of food and between songs, asks the half-elf about his life, the places he has been and the things that he has seen. Xavier's questions are driven by nothing more than curiosity, and he lets the matter drop or moves the conversation on to other areas if his companion seems reluctant to speak of things.If the opportunity comes up, he will ask the half-elf what he ment by 'keeping the 'th from his father'.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 21, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper calms down at Joe's words, although he still looks upset.  "You're right, we can't act rashly.  But we must do something."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 21, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon, seeing the restaraunt figures he'll walk right in.  Unless he sees a concentration of city watch, he'll simply walk in and look around.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 21, 2004)

Back in the study, Oculus ponders the book.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The location of the other Orb can all be found in Terriux or Deuix depending on their location (prime or outerplane).




"Jasper, the hints about the locations of the orbs, do you understand them?  Let's see... Uder has Terriux and Flaviux, so Magiux, Maliux and Deuix are unaccounted for.  I think it means that Deuix is on Isidore, and Magiux and Maliux are in our own material realm.  Is that how you understand it also?"

Later, Oculus is about to give his reasons why he suspects the Baron is at least friendly with, and possibly allied with Uder and the "priest" of Hieroneous when Uncle Joe confirms his suspicions.  Uder is influential in the city, and the Baron's friend.

"Yes, that priest of Hieroneous probably wasn't Jriok. He seemed to be more of a monk than a priest, judging by your descriptions of how he moved so quickly at such an advanced age." 

"Jriok's death is another avenue to explore.  How is it that Jriok was succeeded by an evil monk as priest of a great temple of Mornonas?  It's quite frightening... it suggests that there is corruption within Hieroneous' church."   Oculus thinks for a moment.  "Maybe we should discuss this matters with other members of Hieroneous' clergy..."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 21, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

OOC:  You're right - totally missed that little post...

BIC:  Solomon approaches the soldiers.  "You survived!  Where are the others?"  His stomach growls, but he has more important priorities at the moment.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 22, 2004)

The two soldiers greet Solomon happy to see him alive. They both stand up, pick up the basket of chicken and approaches Solomon. "I think we will be better discussing outside. " Solomon follows the soldiers outside. "The others are at Jasper's uncle house. They are waiting for you. We can lead you there and give some chicken on the way" Jraq looks at Solomon, who doesn't look at his best: hungry, injured and dirty. he then adds very softly "If you want?".

---------
OOC Elves in this world have names like Vt'txxxx or Gh'hxxx. Hl'lar is another example. That is a well known fact. Sorry you couldn't know that.

After an hour and half of dancing and playing. The half-elf stops playing and bring Xavier behind the caravan. "Come with me, we will go eat."(roll spot 16+1 ) Xavier notices a lot of family traits among the groups even Volandor'th and the half-orc seems related with the others. "Eat my friend, eat.  Volandor'th starts describing various places across the world from the tall spires of Axyr to the Neig grotto near the northern pole and going through the arid barbarian steppes. But he never talk about his country of origin.
When asked about his father "My father was an elf, my mothers told me he was a member of the Empress court, his name was Th'hel something. I kept the Th at the end, it adds a bit of pezaz when I introduce myself.  He finishes laughing.  

The half-elf seems pretty open to discuss about anything. As Xavier is almost done with his meal Volandor'th looks at him seriously. "I think Sylla made a great choice you are indeed an excellent man. Tonight her door will be open to you" Volandor'th points one of the caravan looking very seriously at Xavier.

a few other members of the group are around eating not really paying attention to their discussion. 


OOC don't worry this will stay decent. If you feel uncomfortable with the topic let me know 
-------------
OOC Deuix is not necessairly on Isidore. It only points out to other orb located in the outer plane

Joe looks at Oculus "The only problem is that they aren't any member of Heireionous clergy left in the city. Since the last war with the Barbarian it became fashionable for certain member of the elite to spit on Heireionous. The King is still a fervent follower but a few more "rebel" noble don't make a lot of effort to support him, let's say. The king lost many men and a lot of support, so he accepts unable to do a thing.   

As for the Baron being directly involved with the Uder. I really don't know, I don't spend enough time at the court anymore. 

Karn looks at the other a bit irritated. He seems to become impatient. Karn is more a men of action and obviously his uncomfortable with Oculus, Jasper and Joe discussion about matters that he doesn't really understand. 

Joe turns towards Oculus "One thing for sure, try to contact Hl'lar he knows a lot of thing about the city and politics, but be extremely careful if he knows too much he might try to get everything for himself.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Yes.  A good idea."  Solomon replies to the soldiers.  As he walks to Jasper's uncle, he eats the foot sloppily with his hands.  "You are coming with me.  Does that mean everyone else is there?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 22, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Back in the study, Oculus ponders the book.
> 
> "Jasper, the hints about the locations of the orbs, do you understand them?  Let's see... Uder has Terriux and Flaviux, so Magiux, Maliux and Deuix are unaccounted for.  I think it means that Deuix is on Isidore, and Magiux and Maliux are in our own material realm.  Is that how you understand it also?"



"I think it was just saying they're associated with those planes.  The only way to actually find them is with Terriux and Deiux."


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Later, Oculus is about to give his reasons why he suspects the Baron is at least friendly with, and possibly allied with Uder and the "priest" of Hieroneous when Uncle Joe confirms his suspicions.  Uder is influential in the city, and the Baron's friend.
> 
> "Yes, that priest of Hieroneous probably wasn't Jriok. He seemed to be more of a monk than a priest, judging by your descriptions of how he moved so quickly at such an advanced age."
> 
> "Jriok's death is another avenue to explore.  How is it that Jriok was succeeded by an evil monk as priest of a great temple of Mornonas?  It's quite frightening... it suggests that there is corruption within Hieroneous' church."   Oculus thinks for a moment.  "Maybe we should discuss this matters with other members of Hieroneous' clergy..."



"Or perhaps it's a young man using a magical disguise.  Where could we find an official cleric of Heronious?"



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Karn looks at the other a bit irritated. He seems to become impatient. Karn is more a men of action and obviously his uncomfortable with Oculus, Jasper and Joe discussion about matters that he doesn't really understand.



_Karn looks upset.  Maybe I should try to involve him in the conversation._
"Karn, there's something I was wondering about.  Back in Prumen, did you ever have reason to think the mayor's brother was involved in the conspiracy?  The sniper that killed him didn't look like a member of Uder's group, but it would be a remarkably poor coincidence if he happened upon one of the orbs, and then the sniper happened upon him."


----------



## doghead (Dec 22, 2004)

*Xavier Roces.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> After an hour and half of dancing and playing. The half-elf stops playing and bring Xavier behind the caravan. "Come with me, we will go eat." Xavier notices a lot of family traits among the groups even Volandor'th and the half-orc seems related with the others. "Eat my friend, eat. Volandor'th starts describing various places across the world from the tall spires of Axyr to the Neig grotto near the northern pole and going through the arid barbarian steppes. But he never talk about his country of origin.
> When asked about his father. "My father was an elf, my mothers told me he was a member of the Empress court, his name was Th'hel something. I kept the Th at the end, it adds a bit of pezaz when I introduce myself." He finishes laughing.




Xavier listens with great interest to the traveller's tales of far lands. Many of the names of places are familer from his lessons and around the court. But the traveller gives them colour and life that they have not had before. Xavier whistfully plays with the idea of joining them in their travells across the land. Xavier's has to restrain himself or the questions would just tumble out thick and fast.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The half-elf seems pretty open to discuss about anything. As Xavier is almost done with his meal Volandor'th looks at him seriously. "I think Sylla made a great choice you are indeed an excellent man. Tonight her door will be open to you", Volandor'th points one of the caravan looking very seriously at Xavier.
> 
> OOC: eek!
> 
> A few other members of the group are around eating not really paying attention to their discussion.




Xavier's train of thought comes crashing to a stop. Fortunately, his time in court has taught him how to keep a neutral expression. _Why would she chose me? And what has she chosen me for?_ Xavier sits silently for a moment as his thoughts whirl, collide and go spinning off in strange directions. He comes up with a multitude of possiblities, but no compelling reasons for chosing one over another. Xavier's Great Great Grandmother comes to mind. Half fey, she lives still but has little to do with the family these days. But as is the custom, he spent a year in her house as a very young child and it is from her that he learnt the language of the elves. He thinks of his elder sister, a priestess of Selune. She often chides him for his seriousness. _Why must you always understand what happening? You could just accept it. Why must you always know before hand whether something is good or bad by definition? The world is too complex to be catagorised so simply._

Xavier's fingers play lightly over the stings of his lute. He considers asking Volandor'th. He decides to ask Sylla herself. A sudden vision of being found naked, trussed up and penniless spings to mind. He sudders and decides to keep his wits about him. And his pants on.

Xavier gets to his feet. His heart pounds.

"I hope that we get the chance to meet again. If it is later rather than sooner, I hope that I have a little more to share about the world at large than I do now."

With that Xavier steps over to where his horse is tied, and makes sure the balnket is secure and everything is fine. He indicates for his hound to follow and heads over to Sylla's wagon. At the door he motions for the hound to stay and guard. Xavier taps gently on the door.

*ooc:* I'm assuming that some time has passed and Xavier already unsaddled his horse. He would not leave it saddled for any length of time after riding. His longsword and crossbow are still on the saddle, but he is  wearing his armour and short sword. Any papers of importance he has, he has on him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 23, 2004)

Jraq answers Solomon question. "Well not everyone, Telic and Gnarll didn't make it. All the others are there thinking about the next best course of action to stop this insanity".

The two soldiers seems also quite in shape and the three men make it rather quickly to Joe's house. Jraq rang the bell and shortly after Joe's wife answers. "Oh it's you, get in Oculus and Jasper are studying some of their discovery. The others are discussing in the living room. Seeing Solomon eat the chicken with his hand directly from the basket she adds "Come with me in the kitchen I will give you a plate and some utensil, so that you can eat decently. I also prepared some cookies if you want.". As Solomon enters the room he can hear Jasper yelling various theory at the others in a room farther away. 

========

Xavier approaches the wagon climb two wooden stairs attach to the wagon and knocks on the door. He can hear music coming from inside and a wonderfull subtle smell is flowing out of a curtained open window on his right. "The door isn't lock you can enter" says a very soft and feminine voice inside.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon appreciates the soldiers' sympathy.  He was worried everyone was against him, and that the soldiers agree it is insanity warms his opinion of them considerably.  He gets them to fill in as many details of the events at the Temple after he fled as they can.  He heaves a deep sigh at the news of the death of his friends.

Solomon politely obliges Joe's wife, asking to clean up and appologizing for any mess or inconvenience.  

Solomon enters the study tired and disheartened.  He doesn't really even know Jasper or Oculon very well, yet they are among the only friends he has.

"Hello.  I am greatful for your uncle's hospitality Jasper.  Nice to see you Karn and Oculon.  Do you have any good news?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 23, 2004)

A small smile creeps across Dai's face when he sees the half-orc, pained and disheartened but also perhaps relieved. "Ye dun made it out.  's good..." He trails off, swaying in his crouched position.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2004)

*Xavier Roces.*

Xavier pushes open the door and steps into the wagon. He takes a moment to look around the wagon before turning to Sylla. He smiles as easily as he can in greeting.

"Hello again. We didn't get the chance to introduce ourselves properly. My name is Xavier. Volandor'th tells me that you have chosen me for something. I was wondering what that something was."


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 23, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon appreciates the soldiers' sympathy.  He was worried everyone was against him, and that the soldiers agree it is insanity warms his opinion of them considerably.  He gets them to fill in as many details of the events at the Temple after he fled as they can.  He heaves a deep sigh at the news of the death of his friends.
> 
> Solomon politely obliges Joe's wife, asking to clean up and appologizing for any mess or inconvenience.
> 
> ...



A warm smile appears on Jasper's face as Solomon enters the room.  "Solomon, it is good to see you again.  But I fear good news is the only sort we don't have."  As quickly as it arrived, the smile is gone.  "Uncle Joe, this is Solomon, a militiaman from Prumen.  Solomon, this is my esteemed uncle."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2004)

*Solomon*

Solomon greets Joe solomnly.  "Tell me what you've discovered.  I suppose you've already heard what has happened with us.  I'm glad you made it at least, Dai.  It's late now and we should rest.  I should anyway.  But in the morning we'll have much to do.  Someone should assess if we need to get out of town, we being Dai and I.  Perhaps you could help me find Frendor and Jessica, Karn."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 24, 2004)

Karn who took a few second to reflect answers back Jasper. Visibely happy to be able to provide some help " I don't think that the mayor brothers was involved in any conspiracy. He was performing search with the councellor, but I cannot beleive that he was involved in these monstruosity. He was a very good men. I know Solomon found an orb on him and, I am pretty sure that this is the reason they killed him. They wanted those evil rocks."

Joe looks at Solomon for a few seconds, deeply reflecting. He then quickly hit his chest with the palm of his right hand, the same way the barbarian salutes themselves and without a word sits back in his chair. 

Saluting this way means a lot for a barbarian, no words needs to be exchanged to understand the other esteems for you. The simple fact that he didn't said a word after doing the greeting means that Joe deeply understand the barbarian culture. 

Joe addresses everybody in the room." So much to do so little time. Solomon is right some of you might need sleep" He looks at Solomon and Dai "but we also don't really have much time ahead of us" 

Trolm says grabbing the handle of his sword "We could surprise them by the sewers?"

Jraq proposes the following "No we should attack the boat, they don't know that we are aware of it. The temple is probably well guarded after our failed attempt. 

Jraq also answer Solomon question. "If you stay in the city I guess we will have to make sure that you don't get seen by the guard, that will be particularly hard during broad day light.

The tone is starting to rises as people express their opinion. Joe sits back and tries to think amid the loud discussion.

------

As Xavier finishes his sentence he notice the women dressed in very transparent cloth, half hidden behind a rich red curtain. He notices that the music is coming out of a small open boxes on her desk and multiple candles are releasing in the air the wonderfull odor. 

"Don't be so modest, you know perfectly well why you are here." Still half hidden behind the curtain she smiles at him and make a subtle sign with the head telling him to approach. "Don't be shy put yourself at ease" The aroma, the music and the women are so tempting. The temptation is strong that Xavier can't understand why he feels like he his losing control (Will save roll 16+6) But he suddenly realises that his temptation is caused by more than the gorgeous women, the music or the delicious odor.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 24, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon smiles grimly at Joe's greeting, and tucks it away for further investiation in the future.

"Dai - how are you feeling?  Are you up for action tonight?  I am wounded and tired.  Unless someone has healing, I'd prefer to wait.  Next time I fight, I want to win.  As for our options, I'm very interested in pursuing the counselor into the sewers, though the trail is cold by now, and will be even more so by tomorrow night.

"Someone tell me again about the boat.  What could we expect to find there?  And does anyone have any theories about what they might be doing in the temple?  Were they summoning orcs?  If so why?  Is this city facing imminent invasion from within?"

"Dai and I are hunted men.  If there's important things to be done outside the city, that might be a better place for us.  I don't intent to leave though, until I've done some more investigating on Frendor Almat and his daughter.  I think they are here in this city somewhere."


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2004)

*Xavier Roces*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As Xavier finishes his sentence he notice the women dressed in very transparent cloth, half hidden behind a rich red curtain. He notices that the music is coming out of a small open boxes on her desk and multiple candles are releasing in the air the wonderfull odor.
> 
> "Don't be so modest, you know perfectly well why you are here." Still half hidden behind the curtain she smiles at him and make a subtle sign with the head telling him to approach. "Don't be shy put yourself at ease" The aroma, the music and the women are so tempting. The temptation is strong that Xavier can't understand why he feels like he his losing control (Will save roll 16+6) But he suddenly realises that his temptation is caused by more than the gorgeous women, the music or the delicious odor.




Xavier shakes his head to clear it. He reaches over and jerks open the wagon door. 

"Oa! Up and heel!" The great grey wolfhound is up and through the door in one smooth bound. 

"Oa, this is Sylla." Xavier looks back at Sylla. "Sylla, this is Oa. He is a Ereslain wolf hound. Beautiful isn't he." Xavier rubs the wolf hounds ears affectionately.

"Unfortunately, I think that I *do* understand why I am here. I was hoping for something a little less ... prosaic.

"Good night Sylla."

And with that Xavier leaves the wagon, taking care to keep an eye on Sylla. He heads back to the his horse keeping a sharp look out for trouble. And pretty certain that if Sylla is up to something, Volandor'th is in on it too. He picks up his saddle and slings it over his shoulder. Taking his horses reins, he heads in the direction of the inn with Oa padding along at his heels.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 25, 2004)

OOC I will wait for the other to post before I continue at Joe's house
--------------------

The beautiful half naked women looks a bit scarred as the hound enter the caravan. Her mood then shifts to surprise as the young noble decides to leave her. As Xavier leaves he can see the women look at him by the window, (sense motive xxx+7)  still not understanding why he left so quickly. 

The half elf who returned around the fire, playing of his string instrument , stops and rises as he sees Xavier leaves. Xavier even from this distance 50' can see the half-elf looking at him straight in the eyes. Xavier can't say for sure (sense motive xxxx+7) how the half-elf feels about what just happened. One thing for sure is that he doesn't try to stop him. Once Xavier is about 100' from him mixed among the crowd is simply grabs his instrument, sits back and starts playing like nothing happened.

Xavier finally makes it to the bar. He enters the crowded place. The same four peoples are working at the bar and he notices a few places where he could sit, order and eat.


----------



## doghead (Dec 26, 2004)

*Xavier Roces*

Xavier heads over to the counter where he inquires about rooms and stabling. If either are available, he will take them. Once that is sorted, he will find and empty place and get something to eat.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 26, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Lost in his thoughts for a moment, Jasper suddenly realizes that the whole room is talking.  He makes a mental list of their concerns and what he wants to say even as he moves into the center of the room and motions for them to be quiet.  Once things have quieted down a bit he speaks up.  "Everyone relax.  We have to focus on the big objectives here.  We can't just go attack the temple or the boat, because even if we don't get killed, we probably wouldn't catch Uder and get the orbs.  And if we fail, there's nobody else to take up the fight."   He looks solemnly across the group.  "The key to Uder's plan is those orbs, and anything we do that isn't helping us get them is an unnecessary risk."

"Solomon, I have no reason to think to think that they have enough orcs to overrun the entire city.  Or even that they would want to, since there's an army of goblins on the way.  The concrete problems are big enough that we should avoid abstract ones."  

"Tomorrow morning, Jraq, Trolm, myself, and maybe Oculus and Joe are going to speak with the baron about the goblins and Prumen.  Dai and Solomon, you two need to lay low at least until tomorrow night.  Maybe you could look around for the Almets with Karn, but don't get in a fight no matter what the circumstances may be.  We don't have a lot to go on right now, but between the meeting with the baron and Oculus' investigation, that could easily change tomorrow."    

Jasper looks like he's going to continue, but them stops and looks round the group to see what they think of what he has said.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 27, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"OK.  You have a plan for the morrow.  Good.  Karn, Dai and I are wanted and look distinctive.  It would be dangerous for us to go out.  Perhaps you could take a walk tomorrow.  Go by the temple and the hotel where Gror stayed.  Then come back and tell us what you've found.  Don't get in any fights."

"Perhaps Dai and I could explore the sewers a bit.  Does anyone know of entrances nearby?  Also, does anyone have any more healing magic available today?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 27, 2004)

Dai listens and watches his companions, he nods once in a while but remains mostly silent.  "Be seem'n da best t'do 's rest.  'dere a spot 'e can sleep?"









*OOC:*


I'll be away till the 4th, NPC me if need be.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Joe answers Solomon's question. "You can access the sewer almost anywhere in the city. But it can be difficult to find your way to the temple from a nearby access. Has for healing magic wait a bit Joe's head towards his office coming out a minute later with a few herbs and potion he applied the herbs and offer potions to anyone injured. 

OOC everybody in the room is now fully healed.

-----------------------------

Xavier takes rent a room and buys a good meal. Xavier eats the pork with vegetable at a nearby table surrounded by noisy drunk merchant. The activity in this room never seems to stop as people are leaving new one are coming in. No one in the room strikes the young noble interest.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 27, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

"One more thing, Joe, before I go to bed.  Tonight I met an old Axyr veteran.  I think he was a homeless begger.  But he had some yellow paste in a bag and on his dagger.  The way he acted it seemed to be a drug.  Do you know what that might be?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2004)

*Xavier Roces, Human Male.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Xavier takes rent a room and buys a good meal. Xavier eats the pork with vegetable at a nearby table surrounded by noisy drunk merchant. The activity in this room never seems to stop as people are leaving new one are coming in. No one in the room strikes the young noble interest.




Xavier finishes his meal quietly before spending a little while over his ale, listen to the ebb and flow of the conversations around him. Nothing strikes him as being of interest so he eventually, after on last check on his horse and dog, retires for the night. For a while he considers keeping his hound with him, but eventually he decides to leave it with his horse.

For some reason, perhaps he was more rattled by the events in the caravan than he thought, Xavier double checks his door and window are latched, slips his daggar under his pillow and places his sword close to hand. With a final prayer to H., he climbs into bed.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 29, 2004)

Oculus heads towards the Kobold sailor, It's now around 10:30. The University street being magically lit make the trip relatively safe. As he gets outside the university district he takes the King's road which is usually busy at any hours of the day. This street is usually safe and most student looking for a bit of a entertaining in the port section of town usually takes it. Oculus walk down the steep road to the port section. As usual he crosses various kind of people. Brigand, thief, beggar, female of all races selling their body for a few coins, people selling various alchemical substances that makes you forget or gives you energy. He finally makes it to the Kobold sailor. The place is full as usual with various adventurers, sailors and locals looking for a bit of entertainement. Oculus also see a table of student drinking and having fun with female of doubtfull activity. At the bar the old Trey, the only kobold who served in the mergovian navy, is entertaining the people at the bar with various tricks and joke as he served his wonderfull homebreweed beer. Some say even the Empress of Axyr herself enjoy his beer. Nobody here knows for real, but it is true that his beer his imported through out Mergovie and around the city of Axyr. 

Around the bar Oculus can notice two large dwarf who probably act as buncer for the place. They are talking to customer and seems fairly relax, but always seems to keep their eyes on the crowd. 

The bar is located at the left end corner of the rather square hall. Right besides it their is a large stages with three musician on it. They are all adjusting their instruments. Their is one elf women, dressed in a very colorfull outfits. One human and one half elf similarly dressed are with her. The place is fairly crowded as usual.

(OOC Due to Christmas holiday I will wait a bit for Oculus before I NPC him).

--------

Xavier falls asleep, nervous. What will the night bring him. 

-------

The soldier, Karn, Dai and Solomon go to bed early hopping that early tomorrow morning they will be fresh and ready to go. 

OOC I don't know if Jasper wants to do more study, wait for Oculus or go with him, or just go to bed early.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

_Solomon sees his opponent across the clearing.  His companions and the other orcs seem misty - their features obscured.  There is only one here who he must fight, and he must do it alone.  Drawing his greatsword he charges forward, speed increasing, eyes narrowed.  His blade crashes against his opponent's great axe.  The yellow-feathered head of the powerful orc dodges and weaves.  Their weapons clash again, and Solomon's blade is wrenched from his hands.  Fingers numb, he stumbles.  The great axe rises high in the air.  But before it can come down on his neck, Solomon's eys glaze over, the yellow feathers turn orange as his eyes see red.  He lunges upwards, slamming his shoulder into the orc's hard stomach, fighting with tooth and claw..._

Solomon awakes with a shout as he lunges out of bed, his hands clenching the sheets.  He sighs.  A dream.  But one rich in meaning.  The feathered orc in the temple.  Some day he will meet him.  Alone.  And he must be ready.

In the morning Solomon gets up early, restless for action.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 30, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Oculus heads towards the Kobold sailor, It's now around 10:30. The University street being magically lit make the trip relatively safe. As he gets outside the university district he takes the King's road which is usually busy at any hours of the day. This street is usually safe and most student looking for a bit of a entertaining in the port section of town usually takes it. Oculus walk down the steep road to the port section. As usual he crosses various kind of people. Brigand, thief, beggar, female of all races selling their body for a few coins, people selling various alchemical substances that makes you forget or gives you energy. He finally makes it to the Kobold sailor. The place is full as usual with various adventurers, sailors and locals looking for a bit of entertainement. Oculus also see a table of student drinking and having fun with female of doubtfull activity. At the bar the old Trey, the only kobold who served in the mergovian navy, is entertaining the people at the bar with various tricks and joke as he served his wonderfull homebreweed beer. Some say even the Empress of Axyr herself enjoy his beer. Nobody here knows for real, but it is true that his beer his imported through out Mergovie and around the city of Axyr.
> 
> Around the bar Oculus can notice two large dwarf who probably act as buncer for the place. They are talking to customer and seems fairly relax, but always seems to keep their eyes on the crowd.
> 
> ...




[Oculus would prefer if if someone went with him to the kobold sailor, though not together.  He will also borrow a different cloak and maybe a hat from Uncle Joe first.  He's feeling pretty paranoid lately.]

Oculus breathes deeply of the night air as he walks through the city towards the Kobold Sailor.  So much had changed for him in just a few days.  He still didn't really understand all of it, but he felt they must act.  Entering the Kobold Sailor, Oculus enjoys the colorful atmosphere.  He is slightly concerned that he sees some students here. but gets more relaxed as he sees the company they're with.  Being with prostitutes, they were probably fairly discreet.  Even so, Oculus tries to avoid them as best he can, hoping not to be recognized.  He'll take a table with his back to a wall, and watch the performances, waiting for Hl'lar to appear.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 30, 2004)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper goes to bed early, wanting to have plenty of time in the morning to prepare spells and prep himself for the meeting with the baron.  

OOC: If Oculus wants to take someone else with him, Jraq or Trolm would probably be the best choice.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 30, 2004)

OOC Sorry Manzanita I forgot to answer your question, so that happened a bit before you went to bed. 

Uncle Joe's looks at Solomon with a bit of sadness as he talks about the faith of the veteran. "I don't know exactly who is distributing this drug. All I know is that it makes you feel "good" and "happy". 20 years ago I would have investigate further, but nowadays I prefer to stay away from the port part of the city, where it seems to come from."

-------

Oculus seated in a corner of the large Inn doesn't really watch the performance paying more attention on who's coming in and out of the place. A minute or two he sees Jraq and Trolm coming in the place, they sit at a table and watches the performance. A few minute later a large human sits at Oculus table. Before Oculus can say a word, the human whispers quickly"Don't worry it's me Hl'lar, I will be quick the magic effect will not last all night.  he stops talking and look casually at the group of musician. Putting his large mug on the table. Has he casually drink it he says "These musicians are excellent, during the day they play at the baron's court He drink a bit more of his beer. "Don't hesitate to talk to her for information on what's happening at the court." 
"Anything else you might want to know" the human adds putting his two hands around the mug.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2005)

*Solomon*

"I see.  Thank you Joe.   This drug is bad, and if we find out anything more about it, we'll  let you know.  I will plan on taking it easy today, and perhaps heading out again tonight after dark.  Do you have a library or something where I could read?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 3, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier rolls out of bed. After washing in the cold water on the small table he gets dressed for the day. For a moment he considers putting on his travelling clothes and changing into his more formal gear later. But eventually he decides to put his formal outfit on now. All the better to make a good impression, this being his first visit to the city.

Xavier pulls out his formal clothes and puts them on; a shirt of fine linen, breeches of a fine dark grey (the colour of his wolf hound actually) wool and a coat of even finer wool, dark red in colour with the symbol of Heironeous embroidered on the breast and the symbol of his house enclosed in scrollwork embroidered up both sleeves. All the embroidery is done in black silk. Around his neck he wraps a white silk scarf of the finest material from far off lands. Around his waist he wraps a tooled black leather belt from which hangs his shortsword. Over it all a cloak in plain black and held together with a iron clasp worked in gold with Heironeous's symbol. All in all, it does not shove Xavier's allegances in your face. There is no great love for the Church of Heironeous in Mornonas, and Xavier does not want to put the Barons nose out in their first meeting. But it makes them plain enough to anyone taking notice. 

Xavier closes up his bags and makes one last check to see that his armour is securely wrapped and bound in its leather bag. _Saddlebags, armour bag, shield, longsword._ He sighs quietly. _I'm not going to struggle down stairs lugging all that._ 

He calls up someone from downstairs to have them carry down his stuff to his horse. He's pleased to see the animal has been given a rub down and combing and now gleams magestically. Oa leans himself against Xavier's leg. The wolf hound doesn't look like he has been brushed, but then he doesn't look like he has even when he has. Xavier tips the staff generously complimenting them on this and that before swinging up into the saddle. With Oa trotting alongside, he heads back toward the city gates at an easy walk.

He's half way to the gates before he realises that he completely forgot to get any breakfast.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 3, 2005)

OOC I was waiting for SilentSpace to finish the encounter with Hl'lar to continue but I can see that people are getting a bit impatient, at least I am. 

<Joe to Solomon>

"I know a few places Solomon, it only depends what are you interest. If you went I can lend you some of my cloths and prepare you a document testifying that you are my apprentice, that should be enough to give you access to the University library.

For more mundane reading they are a few temple that own their library and give access to the citizen. Don't expect anything fancy there, they usually keeps their best book locked and unaccessible. 

I also have my personal library hidden in the basement, but I read most of those books already and I don't think there is anything that would help our causes. "

--------------------

OOC Assuming Xavier will not go back to the Inn to eat breakfast.

As Xavier is getting out of the night camp and placing himself in the small line up in front of the city door. He notices about 100 feet in front of him the caravan of the gypsie also heading towards the city. Volandor'th is driving Sylla caravan and his half asleep not really paying attention to what's happening around. The slope to access the door is really steep and his horses seems to work hard to pull the wagon up there, but he doesn't seem to worry about it. 

On his right he sees a richely dressed men cutting through the line up. Ahead of him Xavier sees two guards pushing the crowd and visibely wearing the city insigna. The overweight men seems to be in a hurry. His face all red and breathing really hard from the strenous exercise of running up the slope leading to the city. 

A few commoner try to stop the three men, visibely pissed off that someone is going in without having to line up like they did, but the two guards are quick to push them back.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 3, 2005)

Oculus smiles at the disguised Hl'lar. "Do these musicans work for you? Are they independent contractors? Or perhaps more like friends or partners?"

Assuming Hl'lar leaves because of his spell of disguise, he'll talk to the musicians. In a break in the musical performance, Oculus will clap and gesture to the musicians to join him at his table, saying he'll buy them a drink. "Your playing was excellent. I heard you three not only perform, but go on adventures from time to time. But you can't all be bards can you? I would think that would be pretty limiting."

What can Oculus learn about them from their performance?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon considers Joe's suggestions.  "I'm not leaving this house without my armor and weapons."  In fact, Solomon keeps himself fully armed even within Joe's house, unless they voice objections.  "I don't know how to occupy myself today other than to read a bit.  I'd like to learn more about the world.  Perhaps I could just peruse your atlas and maps."

_OOC:  Prep for taking a rank in knowledge (geography) if nothing else._


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As Xavier is getting out of the night camp and placing himself in the small line up in front of the city door. He notices about 100 feet in front of him the caravan of the gypsie also heading towards the city. Volandor'th is driving Sylla caravan and his half asleep not really paying attention to what's happening around. The slope to access the door is really steep and his horses seems to work hard to pull the wagon up there, but he doesn't seem to worry about it.




Xavier sits magestically, impassively on his horse. After a while he begins to feel a bit of a fool, perched up high above the rest of the people around him. He slips off his horse. Oa takes his customary place leaning against his leg.

After a moment, Xavier notices that he is being closely watched. The watches lurk, trying unsuccessfully to to remain out of sight, behind their mother's skirts. Xavier grins at the children, a boy and girl, and makes a small bow. Slowly, the pair inch out from behind their cover and in his direction. Xavier orders Oa down.

"Hello. I'm Xavier. This is Oa," Xavier motions toward the hound, "and this," he pats the horses neck, "is Sanfraneidal." The children stare at the great horse in wonder. True, he is a fine horse. Xavier remembers the first time he rode upon a horse, the sense of strength and power of the animal, the feeling that from up here he could see everything in the world. Of course, Xavier was only 4 at the time, so he was more used to seeing the world around peoples legs than over their heads.

"Would you like to sit on him?" The offer pops out before he has time to think about it. With a shrug, he decides to let it stand. If the mother agrees, he takes a moment to have a quiet word to Sanfarneidal about the importance of calm, then hoists the children up into the saddle. The little boy goes straight for the sword. Xavier puts his hand on it before he can draw it and gently turns his attentions away from the weapon. The little girl starts asaking if they can go for a ride. With a shrug, Xavier leads Sanfranedal around in a small circle. Its then that he notices the fat official and his pushy guards. 



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> On his right he sees a richly dressed men cutting through the line up. Ahead of him Xavier sees two guards pushing the crowd and visibely wearing the city insigna. The overweight men seems to be in a hurry. His face all red and breathing really hard from the strenous exercise of running up the slope leading to the city.




Xavier brings the all back to where they started and lifts the children off. 

"It was a pleasure meeting you. Now I think that its time you headed back and assisted you mother. She must be missing your help by now." With the children gone, he turns his attentions back to the fat official.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> A few commoner try to stop the three men, visibely pissed off that someone is going in without having to line up like they did, but the two guards are quick to push them back.




Xavier holds his position keeps his eye on things. _The official is a fool. If he is not careful, he is going to get people hurt. But from what I here, thats not a great concern in Mornonas._ Xavier decides to he is best staying out of it. _Unless it starts to get ugly._ In that case, he can't just stand by and watch. _Stupid official!_


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

Hl'lar calmly answer Oculus "Let's say she is a good friend of mine, the other two I don't really know them and its better like that. I apologise for the disguise but I am not really appreciated by the guards around here" He makes a subtle wink at Oculus while harboring a big smile. 

"You can call her Lorina" Oculus is surprised by the elven women name it isn't a traditional elven name. "She will be your contact to me. She plays here three times a week" He pauses to look at the musician who start their first tune. A few client stand up and starts dancing. He then turns to Oculus and adds "She is good, isn't she.". He takes another sip of his beer. Still looking at the dancing crowd he adds "Time is running quickly I will have to leave, You can ask her anything about this city. If she doesn't know it right away, give her a few day and she should be able to answer you. Also as part of the deal you will tell her what Uder is looking for. She will then work on getting you info that could help us get it first." He finishes his beer get closer to Oculus and whispers "One last thing, I know a lot of people in this town, I strongly suggest you keep your word, Trust is very important for me. A lot of people tried to fool me, but very few are still alive to tell" Again showing what could become his trademark smile(Oculus can recognise the smile even under his magical disguise) that doesn't really tell if what he just said is a joke or the thruth, he stands up and shout. "It was pleasure to make business with you Sir Vrement, have a nice evening" He then heads for the door giving a small pat on the doorman back. 

The musician finally take a break and Oculus take the opportunity to approach the group. 

OOC Silentspace I will let you change your introduction if you want.

---------------------

Joe doesn't see any problem with Solomon spending the day reading in his library. "Solomon, no problem, more knowledge never hurted anyone."

He leads Solomon to his office, opens a secret door under his desk. Solomon can notice light coming out of the secret room. As he approaches he notices that the room is lit with 6 continual rock like the one he found in Mr Almat office. A finely crafted wooden stair leads to the room. As he steps down he realises the size of the library. He estimates that around 10 000 books are packed in this room. In the center of the room he also sees a large book on a small altar. "Please use the search book to find books, they are not properly organised and it migth take you days to find what you are looking for in this mess" The shelves holding the books are made of solid Mergovian Oak but aren't fancy. The room also contains what seems to be two very confortable chair leather, a small table on which Solomon can see a large blue jar and two small cups.    

--------------

Xavier observe the overweight men and the two guards for a little longuer when suddenly the large men falls on the ground visibely exhausted by all the activity. A few people in the crowd gathers around, the soldier tries to prevent them from approaching scarred that they might rob the men. With all the people around Xavier can't really tell the men exact condition.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous.*

Xavier sighs and with Oa and Sanfranaeidal in tow, works his way back down (or along, whichever is easier) the line towards the fat official. A polite word here and there should be enough to make enough space to slip through. Having a hound at your heels and a warhorse behind you doesn't hurt either.

_Stupid official should be made to spend a month in the yards. Would thin him down a bit. Perhaps then he could move more easily through crowds without making such a fuss._

When Xavier gets to the official, he announces himself to the man's guards. If things are getting tense, Xavier will do his best to turn away the crowds anger and calm things down with a quiet word here, a gentle comment there. 

The restlessness of the crowd troubles Xavier. Nobody likes being pushed around, but its a fact of city life. There is always someone pushing and shoving because they are in a hurry. City officials are notorious for it. You learn to roll with it and let it roll of you. Otherwise you would spend a lot of time at his magesty's pleasure. Xavier keeps his ears open for what going on, or any provocateurs.

ooc: * Diplomacy +14 * Sense Motive +6.

~If he gets to the fat merchant.~

"Perhaps I can help?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

OOC Notice that the aggresive people are only a very small minority
As Xavier approaches the gathering crowd. He can hear things like "Another one of those damn Noble, Go back to your castle and leave us alone, A Noble not another of those legal robber". Xavier (diplomacy roll 20 +14) ,seeing the tension rises, comes up with a speech talking about honor and how Nobility should act, He also talks about how noble should give more power to the common folk (Currently a very hot issue in Mergovia). The small group of agitator amazed by the noble powerfull and righthous personality let him pass and nervously bow as he passes in front of them. The whispers around him completly changed "That's what we need in Mornonas, They don't make enough like him, If only our king could be as truth and passionate as this man".The guards amazed by the Noble oratory ability let him pass, noding their head lower as he approaches the rich men on the ground. Xavier notices that the men lying in a pool of mud is slowly dying. Xavier can barely hear the tone of his voice as he says "Help, I am rich and can ..." He takes a very large and painfull breath "reward you accordingly" He then faint.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servan of Hieroneous*

Seeing the fat official's state, Xavier steps quickly forwards, signalling for Oa and Sanfraneadal to stay. Heedles of the mud, he kneels by the fallen man. If necessary, he asks people to stand back and give the man some room.

"Heironeous be merciful*," he mutters as he lays his hands on the fat man. "Grant this man some of your strength, and a stiff dose of wisdom and humility would be most welcome."

opc: cos Lay Hands only works if he has lost hp. God knows whats killing this one. Bloodpressure? A lack of exercise? Start with a point, then feed in a couple more if it seems necessary. Don't hold out much hope here. Xavier doesn't have any knowledege of healing to speak of unfortunately.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Hl'lar calmly answer Oculus "Let's say she is a good friend of mine, the other two I don't really know them and its better like that. I apologise for the disguise but I am not really appreciated by the guards around here" He makes a subtle wink at Oculus while harboring a big smile.
> 
> "You can call her Lorina" Oculus is surprised by the elven women name it isn't a traditional elven name. "She will be your contact to me. She plays here three times a week" He pauses to look at the musician who start their first tune. A few client stand up and starts dancing. He then turns to Oculus and adds "She is good, isn't she.". He takes another sip of his beer. Still looking at the dancing crowd he adds "Time is running quickly I will have to leave, You can ask her anything about this city. If she doesn't know it right away, give her a few day and she should be able to answer you. Also as part of the deal you will tell her what Uder is looking for. She will then work on getting you info that could help us get it first." He finishes his beer get closer to Oculus and whispers "One last thing, I know a lot of people in this town, I strongly suggest you keep your word, Trust is very important for me. A lot of people tried to fool me, but very few are still alive to tell"




"I never agreed to help you, only to meet your associates. If they impress me, then we'll see."



> Again showing what could become his trademark smile(Oculus can recognise the smile even under his magical disguise) that doesn't really tell if what he just said is a joke or the thruth, he stands up and shout. "It was pleasure to make business with you Sir Vrement, have a nice evening" He then heads for the door giving a small pat on the doorman back.
> 
> The musician finally take a break and Oculus take the opportunity to approach the group.




After introductions are made, Oculus inquires "Lorina, I have a some concerns. One is how capable you and your companions are. Hl'lar suggested you could protect me from the counsellor if things went bad, but how do you plan to do that? Distract him with a song? Also, how well is the counsellor connected in the city? And what of you and your friends? Do you have any connections of your own?"

Obviously, Oculus will not attempt any communications unless he feels it is safe to do so.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

Silentspace said:
			
		

> "I never agreed to help you, only to meet your associates. If they impress me, then we'll see."




"Hooo she will" answers Hl'lar with a wicked smile

As Lorina notices Oculus approach and before he can starts questioning her, she bring him away from the others. Lorina is a short (about 4' 10") elven women, she as most elf looks very delicate and her facial traits are beautiful. She has long blond almost yellow hair and her eyes are almost purple. She listen carefully to Oculus enquiries making sure no one around hear him, telling him to lower the tone a few times. 

"I understand your fear. I really don't know what Hl'lar promised but I won't be able to protect you physically I can only provides you with information and some logistic support but I can't fight the councellor and the black network directly. Let's say I work for Hl'lar and that our organisation is a bit everywhere in this country. Uder is actually very well connected in this city. He knows very well the baron, especially his son providing him with strong connection with important member of the black network. 

OOC Oculus knows that various underground illegal network operate in this country and in others but don't know much about the specifics of such networks.

The elven women is always very calm and seems very cold never demonstrating any feeling. "Hl'lar told me that it is all I can share with you, unless you let us know a bit more about Uder's plan. 

She sits back looking at Oculus coldly. (Sense motive roll xxxx) Oculus feels that she doesn't care at all about what he has to say and that she is simply executing order. Her attitude reminds him a course he had about constructs at the university last year.

------

OOC the men has an heart attack which damage the heart so laying on hands will work here. Obviously it won't reduce the risk of getting another, the ability simply repares damaged tissue but doesn't lower cholesterol and clean arteries. 


As Xavier lays his hand on the rich men, he sees him regaining some color and his respiration returns to normal (OOC I will assume you use 2 points of LOH) The man slowly stand up. Xavier can hear crowd behind. "He is trully a holy man, he saved him, Wow " The man looks at Xavier with grateful eyes. "I heard you talk about Heireionous, you must be a holy man. You probably saved my life, what does a men like you need, I will give it to you"

A large crowd is gathering around Xavier and the merchant. Some of them are starting to ask him if they could be cured. The guards are now protecting Xavier from the crowd. 

OOC Healing magic is usually reserved for the wealthy in Mergovie and rarely done in public. 

Xavier (spot roll 18 + 1) notices that Vrolandor'th is not sitting at the caravan anymore but he can't see him nowhere the crowd around is getting a bit too large.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human servant of Heironeous*

Xavier sits back on his heals, and scrubs his hands through his hair. He knows that there is an opportunity here to curry favour. The support of weaelth nobles like this would greatly assist the church re-establish its presence in Mornonas. But his spirit is suddenly weary and he finds has no appitite for politics at this moment.

"I myself have done nothing. I am just a conduit for Heironeous's strength, and mercy. So I ask for nothing for myself. Most of you know Heironeous as the god of War. But he is more than that. He represents the Law, and Goodness. The Law, as Heironeous sees it, is a mechanism by which we can all live together peacefully, and with dignity. Even the most humble has the right to that peace, and that dignity."

Xavier climbs to his feet and offers the official a hand up. He notice that Vrolandor'th is not with his caravan, but unable to see the half elf anywhere, dismisses it from his mind (but not without a sense of forboding).

"I am sure, if you business is pressing, the people will let you pass if ask them politely."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I am sure, if you business is pressing, the people will let you pass if ask them politely."



The rich overweight man looks at Xavier with shame. "I had nothing pressing, I just didn't want to wait" He then lowers his head with shame not saying a word. 

(roll sense motive XXX+6 situational) Xavier can see the desire to repent slowly growing in the men attitude. "You are a true good men, just like your father. If you don't mind I will wait for my turn with you in line" He then dismisses the guards with a subtle sign of his hand full of gold and precious stone ring.

The men cloth are of extremely fine quality, he doesn't remember his father or any member of his family wearing so opulent cloths. 

------

Jraq and Trolm are sitting at a table, too far to hear the conversation but close enough to intervene if Oculus is attacked. 

------

OOC Ferrix what is Dai plan for the day.


----------



## doghead (Jan 6, 2005)

Xavier nods in response to the mans acknowledgement, but says nothing immediately. Reflection is best done in silence.

"Of course, I would be most pleased to have your company," Xavier says when the man asks to wait with him. 

ooc: darkmaster - gotta dash but a couple of quick ones. What time is Xaviers meeting? Does he have lodgings in town?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 6, 2005)

_OOC:  I'll hold off on any more action from Solomon.  Oculus' actions are actually from the night before, are they not?  In which case, he may return with a plan for the day._


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Dai will spend the day outside of the city, talking with Karn and the others.  He is even more conspicuous than Solomon, although if anyone has any suggestions he is more than welcome to hear them.









*OOC:*


sorry got lost for a bit in the thread.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 7, 2005)

OOC I will wait a bit for Silentspace.

-----

The rich man waits in line with Xavier. They wait about 15 minutes before they can access the town. During their wait, Xavier and the man discuss about various political matters. " My name is Golambor Derui, I own an armor factory in the in the north of the city. My factory is located not far from Vilral road, on 410 "Stoneshield street", pass by if you have a bit of time during your investigation. While I was dying I heard you talk about giving more power to the people. You know I am a fervent proponent of new regulations giving the people more power. I am actually coming back from my bi-monthly trip to Talos. I sit in the parliment. Things are not looking very good there, the king already gave us a lot, but far from enough. A lot of the minister are starting to talk about making a revolution. They say that this would be a great time to act since our army has been seriously impacted by the last war (Against the barbarian last year). I personally think it is a bit extreme, I am not really willing to sacrifice everything for this liberty they are talking about. I hope we will be able to solve that matter with words rather than by the sword. But the king is keeping his position because he knows we rather have him than the Axyrian as leader. He knows that if they were to start a civil war, Axyr would wait a bit and easily vanquish us. 

Oh I must be borring you with all those story, So what brings you in our nice city? 

Xavier and the Merchant just past the main gate. In front of them at the end of the king's road they can see Mornonas main market already packed. On their right University street. On his left higher on a small hill lyie what is probably the Baron's castle.

The merchant continue his walk towards the market talking to Xavier. He seems to really enjoy his discussion with him.


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human servant of Heironeous*

Xavier is happy to keep company with the merchant until it is time for them to part ways.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> " My name is Golambor Derui, I own an armor factory in the in the north of the city. My factory is located not far from Vilral road, on 410 "Stoneshield street", pass by if you have a bit of time during your investigation. While I was dying I heard you talk about giving more power to the people. You know I am a fervent proponent of new regulations giving the people more power. I am actually coming back from my bi-monthly trip to Talos. I sit in the parliment. Things are not looking very good there, the king already gave us a lot, but far from enough. A lot of the minister are starting to talk about making a revolution. They say that this would be a great time to act since our army has been seriously impacted by the last war (Against the barbarian last year). I personally think it is a bit extreme, I am not really willing to sacrifice everything for this liberty they are talking about. I hope we will be able to solve that matter with words rather than by the sword. But the king is keeping his position because he knows we rather have him than the Axyrian as leader. He knows that if they were to start a civil war, Axyr would wait a bit and easily vanquish us."




"These are troubled times," responds Xavier non committally. "But you're right, civil war would do no one any good. I doubt even the Axyrians wish to see chaos in Mergovie for I suspect that the barbarians would be quick to take advantage of any such opportunity.

"It is too complex a question for a simple man of faith such as myself," responds Xavier dryly. "But I do know that Heironeous calls upon us to build our nation on a set of laws that are fair and just, and respected by all. Thus, he tells us, are strong nations made. And Mergovie needs to be stong right now."



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Oh I must be boring you with all those story, So what brings you in our nice city?"




"Not at all. I am officially here to visit the Baron and pass on the church's respects. It has been along time since the Church of Heironeous has had a presense in Mornomas and I fear the temple has fallen into disrepair. So I am to look into the state of the old church as well. But I was born not far from here, and yet I know little more of the city of Mornomas than the average Mergovian. So when this opportunity came up to visit, I jumped at it.

"And thank you for your kind invitation. 410 Stoneshield street. I will definately try and make time to visit your armoury factory some time before I leave."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Hooo she will" answers Hl'lar with a wicked smile
> 
> As Lorina notices Oculus approach and before he can starts questioning her, she bring him away from the others. Lorina is a short (about 4' 10") elven women, she as most elf looks very delicate and her facial traits are beautiful. She has long blond almost yellow hair and her eyes are almost purple. She listen carefully to Oculus enquiries making sure no one around hear him, telling him to lower the tone a few times.
> 
> ...




Oculus gives a wry smile. _Information and logistical support? That's extremely vague. What kind of information? What kind of logistical support? They must already know a great deal about Uder's plans. No one offers information if they don't know what the objective is! What do they know? This Lorina seems cold and uncaring, like she's simply executing orders. Hl'lar's orders? Maybe I can play on her greed - if she's an associate of Hl'lar's, I'm sure she has a healthy dose of that._

"Here's what I've learned so far.  Uder is looking for some ancient stones, from some ancient god. The stones have some archeological importance, but more importantly, Uder believes they are clues that will lead to a huge treasure of gold!" Oculus pauses to gauge her reaction. Uder said _A treasure made of gold and even better knowledge_, but Oculus leaves out the part about knowledge.

"The stones are supposed to have come from some old tomb. From what I gather, the tomb was excavated by explorers some time ago.  We've been researching clues to their whereabouts. I'm a researcher, I hope to become a sage one day. Anyway, so far, we haven't found any clues, but we've found lots of tantalizing hints.  We're still researching, I'm sure something will come up soon.  Maybe you know something? Any little bit might be the piece that cracks the puzzle. If you have any information, we could figure this out before Uder."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 9, 2005)

She listen patiently to Oculus story (OOC Bluff roll here is to hide your manipulation attempts and make her feel like you said all that you know roll 16 - 1 vs xx - 5 wants to beleive you). Once he finishes she looks at him for a few second. Oculus can notice that she is frowning her eyes. She keeps on observing his body language, but Oculus body language don't say much. She stays like that for a good minute. Oculus can see that a lot is happening in her head. 

All of a sudden she says "Fine, he is looking for gold that doesn't surprise me, but he didn't tell you the whole thruth there is probably more than that. Yesterday he asked the baron to send the Mornonas militia to a small village called Prumen. He said that an army of gobelin and orc destroyed the village killing almost everybody and destroying it completly. He also said they were preparing an invasion and that the king should be notified. The baron agreed and soldiers are preparing as we speak an offensive on Prumen.

Last week, a unit of the 82nd a special operation unit, was in the city. They met with the baron and an old scholar, saying they were on a mission for the king to investigate minor events in Prumen. The captain talked in private with the Baron, but I wasn't present in the room. 

The unit was lead by captain Farimond, a hero of the last war. The village has been destroyed according to Uder and no word from him or his men. Something his happening in Prumen.

Uder was the councellor of this village and spent most of his time there, why his he the only one that survived the attack?

Uder is a friend of Brollar Villral, who I suspect is an influent member of the black network. Uder and Brollar met very often at the castle during the last year especially in the last few months, is the black network involved and what are their interest in the story we don't know. Hl'lar told me that Uder used to despise the activity of the network, so he wonder why Uder is getting involved with them. 

All question we will have to answer.

I can provide you with other more specific information if you want just ask.

The elf wasn't affected by Oculus mention of gold. She stayed cold and didn't seemed to be excited by it. Oculus wonder how someone that cold can be such a good performer, on stage she looks like the warmest and cherishest person he knows but the total opposite when he speaks to her. 

----------------


"Xavier, you will have to teach me more about Heireionous, his path seems to be something that could improves my life and my personal relationship. Please pay me a visit before going back to your castle. I will share with you my best food, I will introduce you to my family so that you could teach us more about Heireionous" The man salute Xavier and thank him one last time before heading towards the market. Xavier asks a commoner how to get to the castle, the men show him the way. Xavier heads towards the castle hopping the baron will be as open as this men to receive Heireionous words. But something inside tells him that it won't be that easy.

-------

OOC Silentspace I will wait to get your questions before the other can go on. So send me your question as much as we can so that I can continue the story for the others.

Thanks


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Xavier, you will have to teach me more about Heireionous, his path seems to be something that could improves my life and my personal relationship. Please pay me a visit before going back to your castle. I will share with you my best food, I will introduce you to my family so that you could teach us more about Heireionous". The man salutes Xavier and thanks him one last time before heading towards the market. Xavier asks a commoner how to get to the castle, the men show him the way. Xavier heads towards the castle hopping the baron will be as open as this men to receive Heireionous words. But something inside tells him that it won't be that easy.




Xavier considers the merchant's request. The man seems somewhat of a lost soul, and sincere enough in his desire to find some sort of guidance. How much he would be willing to change is another matter. But just acknowledging the desire to do better is a small step in the right direction. _Who knows what a person is capable of until they are given the opportunity to try._

"Unfortunately, my time will not be all my own, but I would be pleased to visit you if I am given the opportunity. But do not go to any trouble on my account.

"So until we meet again, may Heironeous's blessings be upon you."

Xavier walks the rest of the way on foot, with Sanfraneadal behind and Oa at his side. Keeping one eye on the man leading the way, Xavier mulls over the events of the morning and the tasks that still await him.

As the castle comes into view, he pauses to considers the building for a moment. Then he walks up to the gates where he presents himself to the guards.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 10, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> She listen patiently to Oculus story (OOC Bluff roll here is to hide your manipulation attempts and make her feel like you said all that you know roll 16 - 1 vs xx - 5 wants to beleive you). Once he finishes she looks at him for a few second. Oculus can notice that she is frowning her eyes. She keeps on observing his body language, but Oculus body language don't say much. She stays like that for a good minute. Oculus can see that a lot is happening in her head.
> 
> All of a sudden she says "Fine, he is looking for gold that doesn't surprise me, but he didn't tell you the whole thruth there is probably more than that. Yesterday he asked the baron to send the Mornonas militia to a small village called Prumen. He said that an army of gobelin and orc destroyed the village killing almost everybody and destroying it completly. He also said they were preparing an invasion and that the king should be notified. The baron agreed and soldiers are preparing as we speak an offensive on Prumen.
> 
> ...




_How does she know so much? She can't be watching all of this herself. She must have an information network too._

"Tell me more about the black network, and Brollar."

After hearing Lorina's reply, Oculus then says.

"Another question. Uder asked me to join him and his partners in finding these stones and getting the treasure. Hl'lar said he will split the treasure with me instead if I help him find it first. He didn't mention he had any partners until later. So I understand that I'll be getting 50% of the loot, with you and Hl'lar splitting the other 50%. Is that right? Or are you planning on killing me and splitting it all amongst yourselves?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

"The black network is a criminal organisation. They can be found all across Mergovia, Axyr and some of his colony. We don't really know who their leader is. Each area or region contains it's own independant hierarchy, customs and even activity. In Mergovia, they control drugs, illegal fighting, weapon traffic, one large bank (The agricultural bank). In the sourthern colonies they make the drugs and captures young people from all races to be sent as prostitute, slave and cheap labor to other network organisation located in country able to afford them. In Axyr they control drugs, gambling and slaves, and are involved in major construction project. I could go on for a while like that. 

It is a very secretive group and we don't know much about them, even here in Mornonas. We think that their base of operation is somewhere in the industrial sector. we suspect that most shop owner there pay a monthly fee to the organisation for "protection". They have a lot of money and ressources. 

Brollar is the younger son of the baron, from the outside he looks like a young lazy rich young man. He doesn't seems to be driven by anything, and doesn't seem to care at all about the barony. The truth is that he is a very skilled assassin, ruthless killer and a criminal mastermind. He is probably one of the highest ranked member of the organisation in Mornonas and as such the most powerfull men of the city. 

As Oculus asks his second question he almost can see a subtle smile appears in the face of the young elven women. 
"Don't worry we won't kill you, gold doesn't interest us that much, 50% of a large treasure is usually enough to allow us to continue our activity. We have many adventurer like you working for us. 

supporting you will cost us a small amount in comparison with what you can bring us. It's a risk we are willing to take."

Oculus can't discern anything about the elf real motives, as usual she replied with her emontionless tone. The only moment where he felt a bit of "humanity" is when he asked about being killed. Oculus almost felt that she wanted to laugh and somehow reassured him about her intention. (sense motive xxx)

"Everynight you can pass by the Kobold sailor to provide us with what you found or asks us for information, either one of my allies or myself will be playing on stage ready to help you."

Her eyes stops on something or someone for a fraction of a second she then looks back at Oculus. "Got to go."

She then dissapears in unlit corridor of the Inn. A second later Oculus hears the sound of an old door open and close. Oculus turned to see what she was looking at. The only thing he can see is the old Kobold at the bar serving beers to two visibely drunk men. 

Oculus impatient to share the information with Jasper rushes back to Joe's house protected by the two soldiers. 20 minutes later he enters the house and tell the others what he learned. 

OOC Sorry to railroad here SilentSpace but I am a bit impatient to get everyone involved again. Please let me know if you would have done differently. 

OOC


----------



## silentspace (Jan 11, 2005)

OOC: Sounds good.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is taken aback by Oculon's information.  

"So we are up against a huge organization, involving the barron's son no less, and maybe the baron himself."  He sighs.

"What are our options, then?  I would prefer not to remain long in Mornomas.  I am a wanted man, as is Dai.  Yet my task here is not yet done.  We have still heard nothing of Frendor Almat nor his daughter.  I am sworn to protect her."

"We could attempt to infiltrate the temple via the sewers.  We could also try to take the boat we suspect Uder of using.  What else?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Oculon, you and Jasper have to meet the Baron this morning, do you not?  Perhaps we should wait until after that meeting to decide our next move."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "We could attempt to infiltrate the temple via the sewers.  We could also try to take the boat we suspect Uder of using.  What else?"



Joe listening carefully,  tell Solomon. "Solomon, If you don't want to travel inside the city you could try to access the sewer by the northern cliff. The sewer are dump in the King's river by the northern cliff. Their exit is about right in the middle of the cliff. This access is not far from the temple so you would have a better chance to reach it than trying to enter them from here. You and a few others could enter the sewers from there, I must have two or three spider climb scroll lying around in my study that could be put to good use.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 14, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

OOC:  The first thing Jasper does in the morning is prepare his new spells.  After that he'll go get breakfast and discuss the day with the other characters.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Oculon, you and Jasper have to meet the Baron this morning, do you not?  Perhaps we should wait until after that meeting to decide our next move."




Jasper munches on some toast while he talks with Solomon and anyone else that is around.  "Waiting until after the meeting might be a good idea.  Especially since the baron already met with Uder.  That may mean that he already met with the Almets too.  Hmm.. except the contact thought that Uder was the only survivor.  Why wouldn't Uder have told people about the Almets?  In any case, we shouldn't break into the temple or the boat unless we have a better reason to do so.  I still think our main objective should be finding a way to swipe those stones from the counsellor."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2005)

*Solomon kreel*

"Uder could well say the Almats were not in Prumen at the time of the massacre.  This is technically correct, I believe.  Yes.  I would prefer to delay any actions until after your meeting with the Baron.  It could well give us a better idea of what to do.  It would also let us all work together as a group, which we haven't done much as yet.  If we were to take the sewers, and combat the orcs in the temple, we'd need everyone's help to defeat them."

"Thank you, Joe, for another good idea.  Uder is depending upon that temple.  If we can get in there, I have little doubt it would disrupt his plans."


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 14, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

A look of consternation crosses Jasper's face.  "Why are you so certain that he is depending on the temple?   For all we know it's just a black network outpost where had a contact, and he'll never go back."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

OOC feel free to continue the discussion. I will assume that it happened before the visit. 

As you are discussing around the kitchen table eating Jasper's aunt copious breakfast, Uncle Joe appears. His hair still wet from his showers and impecably dress. "Let's get ready, the Baron is waiting for us. Jasper, Oculus I told the Baron you had something important to discuss with him. Jasper, the only problem is that he knows you left with Captain Farimond, it took everything to convince him for you to join them. Now with what we learned yesterday. I don't know if it's still a good thing to send you there. What if he works closely with Uder, that will blow your cover.
On the other hand if he doesn't we might get some indirect help? I really don't know, I am getting too old for this. 
 

--------
Xavier continue his way towards the citadel. He is stoped at the gate of the banking sector but is quickly allowed access. A men wearing such fine cloth and armor usually hasn't any problem getting in that part of the town. He continue towards the castle. The streets inside this section are extremely clean, large houses, business headquarters and banks on both sides of the street. Xavier doesn't have time to investigate the area further and heads front. He notices that the area is heavily patrolled by city guard. Everything here seems very peacefull.

Xavier approaches the Baron citadel. Xavier can see that the castle is very well maintained, he almost can't see any moss or broken part. On his right he sees a few worker actually repairing a portion of the external wall. Xavier can see the main dungeon of the castle. From there a vigil can see the entire city and far beyond. 

The two guards at the entrance don't look like the average town guards. Xavier can notice (knowledge nobility roll 9+7 DC 10) badges from various Mergovian combat units on their uniform. Their physical presence is also intimidating. Xavier easily sees years of combat experience behind the two soldiers belt. 

As he approaches, they recognise Xavier's station. "Welcome Sir Roces, you are expected. If you don't mind waiting a few minutes we will get the captain." Xavier is allowed inside and offer a confortable chair where he can seat and wait. A few minutes later a large bald dwarf wearing the Mergovian army uniform enters the room. Xavier [Knowledge nobility +7 DC 5] recognises the men ranks on his uniform.  

The dwarf talking with a strong accent of the eastern part of the country says
"Good Morning Sir Roces, I will escort you to Jt'trialaila your hostess. If you please follow me."

Xavier follow the dwarf through a long corridor. The corridor is richly decorated to impress visitor. The dwarf stops in front of a door and knock announcing your arrival. A soft voice answers back and Xavier is allowed in. 

A beautifull young (in the low one hundred)tall elven women is standing in the richly decorated room. The room contains a very large and confortable oak bed and many furnitures made of massive wood. In the center of the room Xavier can see a large stone fireplace all richely carved. 

The elven women is also very well dress and in her way of addressing you and acting seems very aware of Mergovian etiquette. 

"Sir Roces, my name is Jt'trialaila I am here to make sure that your stay will be a pleasant one. I will leave you for now, this will be your room, put yourself at ease, I will be back in an hour.  Then smiling in a very formal manners she leaves the room silently.


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male sevant of Heironeous.*

The number of guards around town, the immaculate castle, the sumptious rooms; its fairly obvious that the Baron is an expensive man to keep.

If the Captain seems ameniable, Xavier asks him about life in the baron's service and Mergovie in general as they work their way through the castle. Xavier is carefull to keep his questions within the bounds of acceptable curiosity. The last thing he wants is the Baron to get the idea that he is here to suss out the castles defenses and the Baron's strength. But as a warrior, he cannot help but be impressed with the Merigovie soldiers. They seem well organised, disciplined and capable.

Xavier breathes a silent sigh of relief when Jt'trialaila tells him that this is *his* room. For a moment he feared that he had found himself in another elvan woman's bedroom. He has to work hard to stop himself from chuckling at his own foolishness.

Xavier responds to her formality in kind, observing all the pleasantries of court society. Before Jt'trialaila leaves, Xavier asks if she could have someone bring a clothes brush. He gestures at the mud on his boots in explaination. If she asks him about it, he makes as little of it as possible without seeming evasive.

Once she has left, he will take some time to check his armour and weapons before having a look around the room. 

ooc: * Gather Info +7 * Diplomacy +14


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 14, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As you are discussing around the kitchen table eating Jasper's aunt copious breakfast, Uncle Joe appears. His hair still wet from his showers and impecably dress. "Let's get ready, the Baron is waiting for us. Jasper, Oculus I told the Baron you had something important to discuss with him. Jasper, the only problem is that he knows you left with Captain Farimond, it took everything to convince him for you to join them. Now with what we learned yesterday. I don't know if it's still a good thing to send you there. What if he works closely with Uder, that will blow your cover.
> On the other hand if he doesn't we might get some indirect help? I really don't know, I am getting too old for this.




"Well, he already knows we're alive, so I don't think our cover can get more blown.  I do think it might be best if Oculus stayed here to ensure that the counsellor or one of his associates doesn't recognize him.  But our main reason for visiting was to warn him about the goblins, and apparently he already knows.  The only way I can think of him helping us now is just giving more info about Farimond and what the government knows."  Jasper lets out a long sigh.  "I'm not sure.  There's too much that I don't know."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

"There is also Mr Almat and his daughter, Solomon seems to care about their faith. I guess, you should go but you should be prepared. Uncle Joe's get out a scroll from a scroll case hidden under his cloths. "take this Jasper, I wrote a Dimension door a few year back and never had the chance to use it. In the room of the throne you will see a large window in the back. This magically reinforced window has a view on the city. Concentrate on a point slightly behind the external wall while casting the spell, that should be enough to get you out. 

Joe puts the scroll in Jasper hands and smiles proudly at him. "I am proud to see that you will need it more than I do"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 14, 2005)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Well, he already knows we're alive, so I don't think our cover can get more blown.  I do think it might be best if Oculus stayed here to ensure that the counsellor or one of his associates doesn't recognize him.  But our main reason for visiting was to warn him about the goblins, and apparently he already knows.  The only way I can think of him helping us now is just giving more info about Farimond and what the government knows."  Jasper lets out a long sigh.  "I'm not sure.  There's too much that I don't know."




"Jasper, you're probably right, as always," Oculus smiles. "Go without me. I wonder how he fits in to all this."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2005)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> A look of consternation crosses Jasper's face.  "Why are you so certain that he is depending on the temple?   For all we know it's just a black network outpost where had a contact, and he'll never go back."




Solomon hangs his head.  "I am certain of nothing.  Merely eager for action."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 17, 2005)

Jasper takes the scroll and heads towards the castle. During the day the streets are safe and Jasper makes it relatively easily to the Banking sector of the city. After a quick control is allowed in. He then dashes straight to the citadel, not wanting to be late. 
OOC see previous post when Xavier approaches the castle for a better description of the castle.

As he gets to the main entrance, He introduces himself to the guards. The Baron usually have veteran soldier who proved their worth on the battlefield as guards in his citadel. The soldier look at a short list, "Jasper Conrad, yes I got it" he says pointing a line on his list. Jasper is then lead into a small room with three other fellow. They all wear very expensive cloths and seems a bit nervous. Before Jasper can address them. A young human enters the room, also sharply dressed. His cloths bear the heraldry of the baron. {COLOR=orange]"Sir, I you would please follow me. The three men follows him with Jasper. They walk in a sumptous corridor leading to a massive Mergovian Oak double door at the end of the corridor. 

The young men opens the door. The throne room is richly decorated. The baron sitting on his throne about 100 feet from you. Behind him a massive window gives a beautifull view of the city. The room is filled with various member of the court walking and discussing around. About 30 courtiers are in the room. When the young men announces your arrival most people stops talking and carefully observes you. 

Jasper notices that the other two thrones on the left and right of the Baron are empty. Right behind him he also notices a musician playing softly. 

They are invited to approach the throne. As they walk towards the throne they can feel the eyes of the people on them. The young men stops them and everyone bows in front of the baron. when they stand up another young men similarly dressed as the one who lead you in here, enters a side door announcing the entrance of another noble. "Sir Roces, Son of Baron Roces is entering the room." Right away the focus of the people in the room shifts towards the newcommer.

He approaches the throne and he is invited to talk first, Jasper can hear all their conversation.

------
OOC With the dwarf
The dwarf isn't a social person but stays very polite when Xavier asks his questions.
(roll diplomacy 2+13)
"The baron is a very good man, he treats all his soldier with excellent condition. I have friend at the service of the king and can tell you that I am happy to be here."

As Xavier starts to talk about life in Mergovia the dwarf quickly starts talking about the wars he fought. The thing quickly degenerate into how good he his and how he killed that beast and how hard he hitted that other opponent. Initially interesting, the dwarf quickly becomes very annoying. 


OOC a bit later in Xavier's room
Xavier hears a knock on the door, then a soft voice. "Sir Roces, you are awaited in the throne room" Xavier gets out, the young elven woman is now with a young human dressed with the Baron's color. 

"Good Day Sir Roces. Please follow Rotrin he will lead you to the Room of the Throne" She then slowly bow and leaves Xavier with Rotrin. 

The men leads you through a small corridor. Right before entering solid massive door, Xavier can hear the men announcing him. As he enters the room he can see all the eyes on him. He notices a few people whispering to each other, probably already critizing him and finding ways to gossip on him. Life at the court can be so harsh. 

The men guide Xavier in front of the baron. He bows in front of him according to the Mergovian customs. Now standing a few feets in front of the Baron. 

Xavier stays surprised. He was told that the Baron was a men in his (50s). He is now standing up in front of what looks to be a low 30' man. He has black hair and seems and very good physical shape. He is tall and looks a lot like a typical Axyrian. Xavier is confused, he remembers his father talking about a short northern Mergovian when he was describing the baron. He is very well dressed and wears a small crown on his head. A large bastard sword hang on his belt. The sword handle is decorated with various precious stone.  

He stands up and greet Xavier loudly enough for everyone to hear. 
"Welcome Sir Roces, I am Baron Vilral and it's a pleasure for me to receive the son of our southern neighbour. I hope your stay in our wonderfull city will be the most pleasant.

He sits down and adds

"Tell us how we can help you, Sir Roces" The men pitch black eyes look straight into the noble warrior eyes.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 18, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

As he enters the throneroom, Jasper's lack of courtly knowledge becomes painfully clear.  He remains standing at the location he was escorted to unless someone addresses him.  _I had no idea there would be so many people here.  At least I don't have to speak first.  Just relax._ 

As Sir Roces enters. Jasper looks over him with interest.  _Hmm.. the son of Baron Roces, Vilral's southern neighbor?  No wonder the baron is talking to him first, he sounds important. _

OOC:  Weren't Jraq and Trolm going to come with Jasper?  Not that it really matters since I doubt they'd have much to say.


----------



## doghead (Jan 18, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The men leads you through a small corridor. Right before entering solid massive door, Xavier can hear the men announcing him. As he enters the room he can see all the eyes on him. He notices a few people whispering to each other, probably already critizing him and finding ways to gossip on him. Life at the court can be so harsh.
> 
> The men guide Xavier in front of the baron. He bows in front of him according to the Mergovian customs. Now standing a few feets in front of the Baron.
> 
> ...




Xavier bows when appropriate and responds to the Baron's greeting with due respect. Of course, he has heard stories about the Baron, many of them unflattering. But Xavier has resolved to hold judgement til he has seen enough with his own eyes to know for himself. Indeed, as far as the church is concerned, he is not really here to judge at all. And everything he has seen so far suggests that the Baron is an intelligent and determined man, not to be taken lightly and underestimated at your own peril.

For the moment, he puts aside his confusion about the Baron's appeaance as best as possible, noting it for further consideration. He does his best to meet the Baron's gaze levelly and calmly. He is not here to challenge the Baron, but he cannot but help be conscious of the difference in the weight of experience and power between them.

Once invited to do so, Xavier outlines his reason for being here. His intuition suggests* that the Baron is not a man particularly fond of flowery language and and aimless wonderings in the Garden of Extravegant Praise. So while he keeps his presentation otherwise succinct and to the point, ** he acknowledges the church's respect for the Baron's orderly stewardship and the ArchBarony's significance in the kingdom. Perhaps here he allows himself a little cautious flattery. The Baron's careful attention to his dress and pride in his appearance suggest that he is not completely without vanity.

OOC: * Thats my reading. Please modify it accordingly if Xavier's would be significantly different, or if he has been advised otherwise etc. Thanks.

** Which is that the church desires to re-establish its ties with Mornomas and the ArchBarony I believe.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC Doghead, Xavier is right on.

Diplomacy roll 11+13

The baron listens carefully at Xavier speach. As Xavier praises the importance of Mornonas as an academic and military city. 

OOC Mornonas is actively participating in the protection of the northern border against humanoid tribes. 

The Baron do seems very flatered (sense motive roll 16+6 ). "Sir Roces, I am actually preparing an operation against the humanoid tribes in the north. They are leaving tomorrow morning, unfortunatly neither I or my son will be free to participate in what should be a routine operation. If you are interested to see our military in action I encourages you to participate. "

The baron smiles at Xavier. Immediatly after He can hears chatters in the crowd. 

"As for your investigation, take all the time necessary. I doubt you will find anything. I consulted my son on the matter yesterday and he told me that the temple has been closed for about a year due to lack of support in the local community. Since then it has been completly abandoned. Jt'trialaila will provide you with a map of the city to help you locate yourself and the old temple"

He stand up and speaks loudly enough for the whole room to understand. "Sir Roces, you are now officially a member of this court. I must now perform my duty and meets with the commoners."

(Sense motive Xavier 7+6, Jasper 17)The baron makes it quite obvious that these imposed meeting bore him to death. 

lowering the tone he adds "Xavier,  we will have plenty of time to discuss this matter informally later"

OOC The fact that he called him by his first name means that the Baron is really at ease with him. Xavier on the other hand would not be advised to do the same.

As Xavier is offered a seat on the side, the muscisian continue to play the music and a few courtier approaches him, visibely observing without saying a word, as they would be disturbing the Baron. 

The Baron sits back down and with a very dissinterested sign of the hand asks Jasper to approach. The young men then announces him Jasper Conrad. The baron suddenly seems to gain interest in the young men. 

"So, you are the nefew of Sir Conrad. You were in Prumen last week? Young men any information you could bring us, is of great interest for the Barony. As you know I started major constriuction work to modernize our barony and Prumen was our major supplier of Mergovian Oak. The only wood ruled acceptable for my new appartments. The pride of our Barony is at stakes here."

The baron looks at Jasper hoping the young men will bring him answers about the faith of Prumen.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 18, 2005)

Double post


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The Baron does seems very flatered (sense motive roll 16+6 ). "Sir Roces, I am actually preparing an operation against the humanoid tribes in the north. They are leaving tomorrow morning, unfortunatly neither I or my son will be free to participate in what should be a routine operation. If you are interested to see our military in action I encourages you to participate. "
> 
> The baron smiles at Xavier. Immediatly after He can hear chatters in the crowd.




Xavier is tempted, but he doubts that it fits within the description of his mission to Mornonas. 

"The offer is indeed generous and appealing, Baron Vilral*. Perhaps if am able to discharge my other responsibilities in a timely manner, I might be able to join the operation a little later."

Xavier puts that thought to one side for the moment.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "As for your investigation, take all the time necessary. I doubt you will find anything. I consulted my son on the matter yesterday and he told me that the temple has been closed for about a year due to lack of support in the local community. Since then it has been completly abandoned. Jt'trialaila will provide you with a map of the city to help you locate yourself and the old temple."
> 
> He stand up and speaks loudly enough for the whole room to understand. "Sir Roces, you are now officially a member of this court. I must now perform my duty and meets with the commoners."




Xavier bows and makes his thanks to the Baron and preparing to withdrarw to a less conspicuious place to consider the meeting more carefully when the Baron addresses him again. 



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Lowering the tone he adds "Xavier, we will have plenty of time to discuss this matter informally later"
> 
> As Xavier is offered a seat on the side, the muscisian continue to play the music and a few courtier approaches him, visibely observing without saying a word, as they would be disturbing the Baron.
> 
> The Baron sits back down and with a very dissinterested sign of the hand asks Jasper to approach. The young men then announces him Jasper Conrad.




Xavier accepts the Barons invitation with a silent nod and allows himself to be drawn off to a quieter place. The invitation caught him quite by surprise and he is not sure that he managed to keep it off his face. But he half suspects that the Baron is quite adept at sudden switches in approach to keep his court off balance and guessing. He listens in on the Baron's conversation with the young man, Jasper Conrad - the name seems familier - for a while. For a moment he wonders what is of such interest in Pruman before his thoughts turn to other things.

The chance to see the Barons soldier at work is indeed tempting, but he is not here under his own authority, and must see to the Church's needs first. Although, in all honesty, the church's interest in the stories that came from Mornonas was perfunctual at best. And if Xavier, as a representative of the Church, were able to assist the Baron on the field in some way, it could go a fair way to improving relations. I doesn't take a particularly astute person to see that the Baron places a great deal of importance on his military prowess.

_Tomorrow morning. I have the rest of the day to visit the church. If it is indeed nothing, as everyone seems to think, I may be able to join the Barons operation._ Xavier quells his excitement, and once again goes over everything in his head, determined not to let hhis own desires lead him astray.

ooc: * or whatever is the correct form of address.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 24, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper listens with interest to Xavier and the baron's discussion.  _If he is here on some business with the church of Heironious, I need to speak to him.  I'd rather not see him cut down by orcs, and he could be a valuable ally.  But how could I arrange it?_



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The Baron sits back down and with a very dissinterested sign of the hand asks Jasper to approach. The young men then announces him Jasper Conrad. The baron suddenly seems to gain interest in the young men.
> 
> "So, you are the nephew of Sir Conrad. You were in Prumen last week? Young men any information you could bring us, is of great interest for the Barony. As you know I started major constriuction work to modernize our barony and Prumen was our major supplier of Mergovian Oak. The only wood ruled acceptable for my new appartments. The pride of our Barony is at stakes here."
> 
> The baron looks at Jasper hoping the young men will bring him answers about the faith of Prumen.




_Huh?  He's worried about the wood?!_ Jasper takes a slow breath to steady himself as all the eyes in the room turn to him.  Then he focuses on what he decided to say last night, and not stumbling over the words.  "I do indeed have news of Prumen, but it is quite grim..." _I can't just talk about Farimond and his secret mission in front of all these people.  I doubt I'll learn anything here anyway, best to keep it short and vague._ "When my friends and I neared Prumen we happened upon a large encampment of goblinoids.  We split into two groups, to investigate both the town and the camp.  I went to the town, and found that the citizens had been slaughtered, nearly to the man."  Jasper pauses, gauging how suprised the various people present are by his statement. "We never heard back from the group that went to investigate the camp.  But it was decided that the best course of action was returning here to make sure others know about what happened." 

Jasper stops speaking and waits for some response, carefully watching the Baron to how he is taking the news.  

OOC: sense motive +7


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Heironeous*

Jasper's brief, but descriptive summary of what they found in Pruman catches Xavier's attention. He looks over at the young man to give him, and his story, better attention.

_Pruman. I wonder if that is too the north, and has any connection with the baron's operation. The presense of a goblin encampment would suggest that it is, and does._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

The baron listen carefully to Jasper story. Noding with his head after each of his sentences. 

As he says that they were all killed, Jasper can hear many sight. Obviously a most people were unaware and seems to be horrified by what Jasper just said. 

The baron then answers. "This is a very sad news. One of my close advisor, the Councellor of Prumen was able to escape and also told me the news. Do not worry young scholar as my troops are getting ready and should resolve the issue in the coming days. 

Do you know if the lumber camp was destroyed, if the owner of the lumber mill, Mr Almat and his family are still alive?

The people around Jasper starts to talk visibely horrified by the horde of goblinoid that destroyed the village. He can hear all kind of comment _ Not again, We were living so peacefully, They seems organised. They will kill us all. The prumen militia was one of the best in the region_

The baron stand up and shouts loudly. "Please stay quiet. You have nothing to worry about, my best men will get rid of this little inconsequential rebellion. Let the young men answer" 

He then sits down and looks at Jasper "So were the mill workers slaugthered also?"

(roll sense motive roll Jasper 18+7, Xavier 16+6  DC 20 "Hunch") Jasper and Xavier feel that the men seems much more scared by the taught of not getting the wood delivery in time than by the faith  of the poor people of Prumen.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 25, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper is amazed by the baron's apparent disregard for one of his villages, but tries not to let it show.  

"The mill workers were also killed.  I know Mr. Almat personally, and did not see his body among the fallen, so I am uncertain whether he or his family escaped.  I was hoping that they may have traveled to Mornomas as well." _He must not know where Mr. Almat is either.  Solomon is going to be upset.  _


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

Jasper said:
			
		

> The mill workers were also killed.



The baron seems quite irritated by the news.  But doesn't seem to care that much about the Almat faith. 
"In a few days everything will be solved. Here's a meager compensation for all your troubles." The baron makes a sign to the men that brought him here. He steps forward and gives a small pouch to Jasper. 

"50 Mergovian Drar for you. Thank you. 

He then asks the second men to talk. The small man after spending about 2 minutes on etiquette, that visibely bore the Baron, finally requests improvement to the port, in order for the merchandise to be unloaded more quickly. The baron simply answers that he will see with his architect what could be done. He then quickly dismiss him. The second men a tall middle aged blond guy is requesting money to help the poor in the port area. He says that many families living there have problem eating and some of them are selling various illegal product in order to survive. The baron replies that his soldier will take care of any illegal activity in the sector and that the state shouldn't get involved in those social issues. He thanks him for informing him about the rise of illegal activity there and says that he will make sure that the guard will be increased to reduce crime in the area. He quickly dismisses him also. 

The tall men seems visibely extremely frustrated, as he sits back near Jasper he whispers loudly enough for the other two. "Is this men stupid or what, the problem isn't crime it's pauvrety"

The baron then stands inviting Jasper to stay at the court for the next hour. The other two men are quickly pushed outside the throne room. 

All the court people then starts talking to each other. A large bulky half-elf walks towards the baron with a small human female. The half-elf is dressed in full plate (without the helmet) and carries a large sword on his side. The women is dressed in a beautifull long robe. They both starts chating with the baron. Because of all the noise around neither Jasper nor Xavier can hear their discussion. The muscisian stops playing, but stays behind the baron adjusting his instrument. The musician is an half-elf, of average size and very colorfully dressed.

Xavier is approached by a tall skinny men, dressed in an impeccable purple robe. The men has long brown hair and almost no hair in the face. His skin is very dark and his feature are almost elf like.

"Sir Roces, allow me to introduce myself. Gortentag kar Helberg. I am a diplomat from the Kronerg Republic."

Xavier remembers his parents talking about the revolution in this far country. A trip even with the fastest magically enhanced boat to Kronerg takes a month. The level of magetech is about the same as Axyr, and because of the distance the empire never tried to conquer them. 

"I am part of a business delegation. We are evaluating the financial stability of your country and currently considering massive investements in your banking system. Which we consider one of the most advantegeous of the know world. But the reason why I want to speak with you as nothing to do with that. I heard you talk about Heireionous. I was starting to dispair, the financial seems quite good but the moral aspect dissapoints me greatly. I am glad to see that Mergovie still hold some men of faith.

I would be very pleased to understand what happened to the church here. Our delegation will stay around for a few more weeks, please do not hesitate to contact me if you find anything"


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male servant of Heironeous*

Xavier is no stranger to the ways of the court. But the Baron seems particularly ... pragmatic, Xavier concludes. Xaviers father drilled into him that the all of society lives by a covenant, and thhose that ignore the duties it imposes do so at their peril. No matter how powerful. Or to use the words that his father favoured, "Xavier, the Lord is his people's servant". Baron Vilral, Xavier concludes, probably wouldn't see eye to eye on that one.

Xavier, somewhat caught up in his own thought, is somewhat startled by the approach of Gortentag kar Helberg of the Kronerg Republic. When he realises who is standing beside him, he experiences a sudden thrill. Of course he has heard of the Republic during his time at Talos. But never had he had the chance to talk to an ambassador from there. Never before had one sought him out specifically. _Now I'm a player._ He bows to give himself a moment to compose his thoughts. He clamps down savagely on the giddy feeling. _Steady! Walk first or you're going to fall flat on your face in front everyone._

Xavier returns the greeting with the approapriate formalities. The ambassador's comment about faith catches Xavier somewhat by surprise, again. For a moment he is about to make some approapriately banal response. He angrily quashes it. _Better honest silence,_ he reminds himself. _I've barely penentrated the outer fringes of the court, reached the lowest of rungs. Already you are starting to be tempted to speak hollow words. Does it get worse the further you go? Lord if I am almost falling to temptation here, do I have the strength to remain an decent man?_ Wrenching his thoughts back to the here and now, he thanks the amabassador for the invitation, which he would be pleased to take up. Which is true, for Xavier is discovering within himself a hunger to know more of the world.

_I'm going to be busy. Any more of this and I am going to need a secretary of affairs._


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 25, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper pockets the money without even looking at it.  He moves away from the center of the room, torn between relief at being out of the spotlight, and annoyance at the baron's attitude.  



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The tall men seems visibely extremely frustrated, as he sits back near Jasper he whispers loudly enough for the other two. "Is this men stupid or what, the problem isn't crime it's pauvrety"



Jasper simply nods in agreement, not wanting to stir up any trouble.



> The baron then stands inviting Jasper to stay at the court for the next hour. The other two men are quickly pushed outside the throne room.
> 
> All the court people then starts talking to each other. A large bulky half-elf walks towards the baron with a small human female. The half-elf is dressed in full plate (without the helmet) and carries a large sword on his side. The women is dressed in a beautifull long robe. They both starts chating with the baron. Because of all the noise around neither Jasper nor Xavier can hear their discussion. The muscisian stops playing, but stays behind the baron adjusting his instrument. The musician is an half-elf, of average size and very colorfully dressed.




Jasper eyes the musician suspiciously for a moment.  _Didn't Oculus say his contact in that bar was a half-elf musician?  One that knew what was happening in court..._

He waits along the fringes of the crowd, looking for an opportunity to talk to either Sir Roces or the baron.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC Kangaxx Some clarifications
the bard at the bar was an elven women
Both the Baron and Xavier could be approached at the moment but interrupting an ongoing conversation could be badly seen. Nothing prevents him to approach them and join their conversation.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

The emissary extend his long arm and hand towards Xavier's shoulder. Touching it he says "It was a pleasure to meet you. Hopefully we will meet again." The man heads towards what looks like a group of rich bourgeois.

(roll sense motive roll 17+6 DC 20 (don't know what's happening with my dice roller, it keeps on generating high numbers)

Xavier notices in their attitude how the bourgeois seems very eager to please and charm the emissary. 

Jasper seeing the opportunity to approach the holy warrior introduces himself.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 26, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper takes a moment to mentally prepare what he wants to say when he sees Xavier alone.  Then he approaches Xavier, summoning all the self-confidence he can muster, but some of the nervousness he had in front of the baron is still apparent.  "Good morning Sir Roces, it is a pleasure to meet you.  I am a soldier, not a dignitary," a smile flashes across Jasper's face as he supresses an inward chuckle.  "so I will get right to the point.  You mentioned that you were investigating the local church of Heironius, which is supposedly abandoned.  Well I was there yesterday, and I can tell you that someone is still using it.  But it's a bit crowded here, Perhaps we could meet somewhere later to discuss this further?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Relaxing at Joe's house, Dai wonders if Joe has any more of those tasty cookies.  He flips through a few more pages of the book he was reading and then goes in search of the kitchen for a bite to eat.









*OOC:*


Basically just letting you all know I'm still here, but don't have anything involving me beyond the basics.


----------



## doghead (Jan 27, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Human male servant of Heironeous*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Good morning Sir Roces, it is a pleasure to meet you.  I am a soldier, not a dignitary," a smile flashes across Jasper's face as he supresses an inward chuckle. "so I will get right to the point. You mentioned that you were investigating the local church of Heironius, which is supposedly abandoned.  Well I was there yesterday, and I can tell you that someone is still using it.  But it's a bit crowded here, Perhaps we could meet somewhere later to discuss this further?"




Xavier returns the greeting. 

"I had hoped to visit the church after I was done here." He gives the young man before him a quizical look. _This was the young man with the news of Pruman ... Jason? Jasper? The nephew of Sir Conrad. That name rings bells ... And now news of the church as well. He seems to have been busy._ "I can't say when I will be able to get away exactly, but if you can help me with my inquiry, I would be pleased to meet with you. Sometime in the afternoon perhaps?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 27, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Xavier returns the greeting.
> 
> "I had hoped to visit the church after I was done here." He gives the young man before him a quizical look. _This was the young man with the news of Pruman ... Jason? Jasper? The nephew of Sir Conrad. That name rings bells ... And now news of the church as well. He seems to have been busy._ "I can't say when I will be able to get away exactly, but if you can help me with my inquiry, I would be pleased to meet with you. Sometime in the afternoon perhaps?"




"Certainly, just tell me where."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

OOC Doghead you could answer Jasper question later.

As Xavier and Jasper finishes their conversation, a young men appears  from behind a large tapestry on the left of the throne. The Baron excuses his two guests and head towards him. The young men is dressed in rich but sober cloth. About 6' tall and of medium built. Brown hair and blue eyes. He looks a lot like the baron. The young men looks extremely unsure of himself and shy of entering the room. The Baron talks with him for a while and they both dissapear behind a large tapestry. (Xavier and Jasper can safely assume that the tapestry is hidding some kind of secret door.) The elf and the woman then returns among the crowd and Xavier and Jasper notices that people are slowly leaving the room of the throne. 

The young men who brought Jasper to this room is impatiently waiting for him. 

(Japser spot xxx+1, sense motive xxx+7) Jasper really felt that the shy young men with the baron was watching him carefully.)

(Xavier sense motive roll XXX+6) Xavier is particularly surprised by how shy the young men can be, especially that he seems very close to the baron. 

(Jasper, listen 15+1, spot 5+1) Jasper is waiting in the crowd when the muscisian getting out of nowhere behind him, touch his hand and places a piece of paper in it. He then leaves as if nothing happened.

The place is slowly getting empty and the young men waiting for Jasper is getting increasingly impatient.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 31, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

OOC: Assuming he sets up a meeting with Xavier..

With the baron gone and his other business concluded, Jasper will be happy to follow young man out of the throne room.  Once out, he'll hurry back to the the inn the party is staying at before reading the note.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier cocks his head and his brow furrows for a moment at Jasper's request. He sorts through who he has plans to visit. _The good merchant can wait a few days. As can the Ambassador. I would like to have enough time to talk to them properly, should they be willing, when I visit. After the expedition to Prumen then. So that leaves only the temple today._

"I don't really know where I am going to be today. I intend to visit the temple as soon as I am done here. From what everyone has said, I don't think that that will take much time. But I am not sure when I will be able to get away from here. After I am done, I suppose that I will head back here. Perhaps I could find you?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Xavier notices that everybody is leaving in various directions. That would be great opportunity to leave the throne now and continue his investigations. 

OOC I will assume you decided to meet in front of the church around 11am
---

The young men brings Jasper back to the entrance of the citadel. He passes in front fo the guards at the entrance and enters the banking sector. He quickly dashes through it and passes in front of the main door then taking university street towards the east he finally gets to his uncle houses, he enters and his warmed by the others. He impatiently opens the paper given by the muscisian and read it. "Be careful, they are watching" was quickly handwritten on the little note.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

_11 of the clock at the church._

Xavier heads back to his room deep in thought. He had been thinking of asking the Baron if he could spare someone to accompany Xavier to the church. Xavier didn't really expect any problems, but it would smooth the way when asking questions to have a city official with him. Xavier didn't want to ruffle anyone's feathers. And he wanted to get into the church to see what state it was in.* He didn't want anyone calling the city watch or some such nonsense. But given what the Baron had said, perhaps it wouldn't be necessary. Not having to wait for the request to be considered and someone found would save some time certainly. Perhaps the map alone would be sufficient.

Xavier resolves to ask Jt'trialaila when she brings the map. Perhaps a member of the castle guard could be spared. Perhaps Jt'trialaila would accompany him. _She is, indeed, intriguing._ Xavier hurridly scrubs away that thought. 

ooc: * does Xavier have a key to the church? I assume that it would have been cleared of anything valuable and locked up when the church pulled out. Which I suppose is how Xavier expects to find it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

The young elven women escorts Xavier out of the throne room, on their way to his room. Xavier asks her for a map of the area and if she would like to accompany him. (Diplomacy roll 13+13 sense motive 7+6 ) The young elven women who usually stays very protocolary, becomes all red and slightly nervous when Xavier asks her. 
".... Of course!!!, He he, why not, I could help you getting around the city." She quickly get out of the room, a few second later she reopens the door her face still red "I will go get the map, I am not too familiar with this area and wouldn't want you to waste your precious time because of me."

Xavier is impressed how even under pressure the young women was able to stay very "professional".


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous*

For a moment Xavier can't work out what Jt'trialaila is agreeing to. Then he realises that he didn't scrub that thought, he said it out loud.

He's too flustered to do anything about it before she leaves. He sighs, and leans against the wall. _Xavier. Xavier. What has gotten into you? One pretty woman and your tongue is flapping around like a bird in a cage._

[bq]"I will go get the map, I am not too familiar with this area and wouldn't want you to waste your precious time because of me."[/bq]

He leaps to his feet as Jt'trialaila pokes her head back into the room.

"Ah, Yes. I mean, No. I mean I'm sure that you won't. Um, be wasting my time. It will be much easier with you than er, ... your help would be most welcome.

"Ah, please take your time. Um, I mean I wouldn't mind a moment to myself actually, ... to get ready."


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 2, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Back at his uncle's house, Jasper will show the rest of his companions the note, and tell them about Sir Roces and the baron.  

"I think all I accomplished was drawing unwanted attention to myself.  Maybe this diplomat will be able to help us though, or at least resolve some issues with that temple.  Does anyone want to come with me to meet him?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 2, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"So, the church of Heironeous has sent someone to investigate?  A single knight?  He will simply die like the others.  Enter the temple and be killed.  If we're around, we'll be blamed.  If we are not, no one will ever find him.  Nor are able to easily accompany him, as we are wanted men."

"What are our other options?  Raid the counselor's boat?  I have a personal interest in killing those in the church, who slew Telic.  Perhaps we could reach the Temple in disguise of some sort.  But if we must flee, it will go hard for us."


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 3, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "So, the church of Heironeous has sent someone to investigate?  A single knight?  He will simply die like the others.  Enter the temple and be killed.  If we're around, we'll be blamed.  If we are not, no one will ever find him.  Nor are able to easily accompany him, as we are wanted men."
> 
> "What are our other options?  Raid the counselor's boat?  I have a personal interest in killing those in the church, who slew Telic.  Perhaps we could reach the Temple in disguise of some sort.  But if we must flee, it will go hard for us."




Jasper emits a long-suffering sigh.  "No, it's not like that.  This diplomat is an important person and it would stir up a lot of trouble if they killed him.  And they know he's coming.  So they're probably going to go into hiding, hoping he'll just glance around the abandoned church and leave again.  But, "One finger stabs towards the ceiling. "if we're there, we can make sure he finds the secret passage behind the altar, and make sure he gets out.  And that could easily involve fighting, which is why I'd really llike some help."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Very well.  It will be worth the risk.  I must bring my weapons.  But perhaps you could carry them.  Then Dai and I could take the disguise Joe suggested and accompany you."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Jt'trialaila quickly reappears with the map. As beautiful as ever. "Here is a map of the city, Sir Xavier" She gives Xavier the map. Xavier can notice her hand slightly shaking as it approaches his. As soon as Xavier touch the map she quickly removes her hand, trying her best not to touch his. She then looks at him and while sligthly bowing says "I am ready to go, Sir Xavier".


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Very well. It will be worth the risk. I must bring my weapons. But perhaps you could carry them. Then Dai and I could take the disguise Joe suggested and accompany you."




"Ma weapon's be m'feet, rest left in da church."  Dai notes, nodding his head to the idea though.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2005)

Xavier breathes a sigh of releif when Jt'trialaila leaves. He carefully closes the door and leans against it for a moment to gather his wits. After a moment he straightens up and looks around the room.

_I should get out of this gear._ He holds out his arms and considers the intricate needlework. _It is magnificant ... but the only one I've got._ For a moment he wonders what it would be like to be as rich as that merchant he met that morning. Nice, he concludes, but he wouldn't swap places with the man for the world. _I am a Roces!_

Eventually he decides to wear his fine outfit for the rest of the day, then get it cleaned while he is away in Pruman. He considers putting on his breastplate, but ultimately decides against that too. Instead he settles on washing his face and hands in the bowl of chilly water beside the bed, and adding his longsword to his belt.

While he waits for Jt'trialaila to return, he roots around the room until he finds a sheet of paper and a pen. Upon it he makes some simple notes. He doesn't write down anything he wouldn't want anyone else to see, just the names of the people he has met and promised to try and visit so far. Once he's done, he tucks the sheet away in a pocket and spends the rest of the time enjoying the view from the window.

He decides that on his way out of the castle he will stop by the stables to check on Sanfraneadal, and collect Oa.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 7, 2005)

Xavier finally leaves towards the stable with, Jt'trialaila. The two of them slowly approaches the beautifull stables of the baron. Xavier is rejoice to know that  Sanfraneadal will spent his days in Mornonas in such a impeccable facility. When he approaches his horse he is impressed by the size of the area reserved for each horse. He also notices the large quantity of food. Outside he sees a large area where each days, all the horses are allowed to exercise. Oa who was sleeping in front of Sanfraneadal quarter is eating a large piece of meat. When he sees Xavier he stands up and greet him (like a dog). 

Jt'trialaila initially seems scared by the dog, but Xavier quickly reassures her, she smiles back at him all red. 

They both leave the castle passing in front of the two large soldiers at the entrance and enter the city richest area. They walk for a little while not seeing the time go, discussing about various mundane topics.

As they approaches the steep slope leading to the port area, Jt'trialaila looks at Xavier and says "Normally, I wouldn't go here normaly but being with you for some strange reason I am not scared" She then takes his arm and closes a bit on him, still staying very cortous.

Then they both heads towards the port. They both really stand out in the port. Most people here are poor folk, sailors, adventurer. A few very rich merchant work in the area but don't live there. Most sailor gives Jt'trialaila a looks, saying displaced comment about her beauty. You both quickly go through the crowd. You are block for a few minutes by a small group of soldiers boarding orc prisoner of war in a large galleon bearing the colors of the king. 

Pushed from all side you quickly leaves the area. You finally made it to the stairs leading back up to the industrial sector. "What do you say, we circle the whole place next time, it will be a bit longuer but we will be more at ease to continue our discussions."

You both finally get to Vilral street. You are about 500 ' from the temple when you recognises the young Conrad standing near a wall with two soldier of the king on his side. The two soldier bears the insigna of the 82nd special force unit and don't look like the average young militian or soldier. 

Xavier is surprised to see that the church is located in an heavily industrialised area. 
----

Jasper, Oculus, Solomon, Dai, Karn, Jraq and Trolm all get their equipment ready. As Solomon and Dai disguises themselves as wizards it's hard not to laugh. While the cloths are impeccable their look doesn't cut it. Uncle Joe beleives that if they walk through the residential section of town instead of the port they should made it fairly easily. 

OOC Tell me how you prepared your equipment. 

The groups leaves the house one after the other and walk through the less crowded street of the residential area. 

This area is occupy by the average citizen of Mornonas. The street are fairly clean and the appt building and single houses share the area. Very few people are walking down the street at this time. The group crosses a patrol, but seeing four wizards with a three soldiers they don't ask any questions. They spend a few second looking at Solomon, probably thinking what an odd wizards. They all makes it fairly easily in front of the temple. Jasper, Jraq and Trolm stay in the street waiting for Xavier to arrive. The others hid in a side street.

Solomon and Oculus (roll spot Oculus 19+3, Solomon 14+7, Dai 6 +2,Jasper 3+1)are pretty sure someone is watching them in the crowd, they saw a few people in the street which seemed to act strangely. 

Trolm tells Jasper to be carefull as he beleived they are observed. 

Jasper sees Xavier, unarmored and with a lady on his arm obviously unaware of the danger he is facing appears on Vilral street a few feets in front of them. All around them the various industry seems incredibly active, heavy smoke can be seen from all the large chimney surrounding them.


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> You both finally get to Vilral street. You are about 500 ' from the temple when you recognises the young Conrad standing near a wall with two soldier of the king on his side. The two soldier bears the insigna of the 82nd special force unit and don't look like the average young militian or soldier.
> 
> Xavier is surprised to see that the church is located in an heavily industrialised area.




"Master Conrad. It is most generous of you to make your time available.

"This is Jt'trialaila of the Baron's Household staff*. She kindly agreed to accompany me to see that I didn't get into any bother.

Xavier glances in the direction of the two soldiers, but leaves it up to Jasper as to whether he introduces them or not. Although it is fairly obvious he is curious as to why Master Conrad is travelling with two members of the Baron's armed forces.

"What a disagreeable neighbourhood this is," he concludes, frowning at the ugly factories surrounding the church. "Shall we have a look inside the church?"

ooc: * or whatever the appropriate title is.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Seeing that Trolm and Jraq are traveling with them, Solomon asks them to carry his armor and weapons.  Once they arrive at the front of the temple, Solomon knows the time has come to act.  He takes one look at the dandied, unarmored embassary of the church, with an elven lady on his arm, and rolls his eyes.  _Sheep to the slaughter._  He ignores the newcomers and speaks in a low but forceful voice to his companions.

"We are being watched.  As we know, the black network has many eyes and ears.  We must act quickly, as time is not on our side.  Let's move around the back of the temple, there is another entrance there."  Solomon grabs his sheathed greatsword from Jraq, and straps it on.  Then grabs his chain shirt as they walk, intending to put it on as soon as they are out of the view of most watchers.  He glances up nervously at the tower where he was hit by arrows.  Was that only yesterday?


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 8, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Master Conrad. It is most generous of you to make your time available.
> 
> "This is Jt'trialaila of the Baron's Household staff*. She kindly agreed to accompany me to see that I didn't get into any bother.
> 
> ...




Jasper speaks quietly after Trolm's warning.  "This is Jraq and Trolm, two of my trusted friends.  This isn't a good location to talk, but, before we go in, I want to warn you that this church is not a safe place."  Jasper frowns at Jt'trialaila.  "There was violence in the streets here yesterday, and the one's that started it were hiding inside.  I'm not sure if they are still here, but be on your guard." 
After he finishes speaking, Jasper turns toward the church, clearly intending to go in without further discussion.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous.*

Xavier goes quiet and still as Jasper speaks.

"A moment please Master Conrad," he says as Jasper turns. 

Xavier stares at the church in silence for a moment. He would like to know more, but Jasper seems reluctant to speak of it out in the open. But judgeing from the two companions he has chosen, it would seem Master Conrad thinks it was more than some petty fisticuffs.

But what does he know of Master Conrad really? The young man seemed genuinely concerned about events in Pruman. He also seemed less than happy with the Baron's response. The Baron, Xavier suspects, would have his fair share of adversaries. If Master Conrad was looking for a way to gain influence over the Baron, then Xavier may have just bitten off more than he can chew.

Xavier considers it for a moment. He doesn't get the feeling that Master Conrad is setting them up for something. 

Of course, it could all be nothing. The Baron said that the church was empty. If it had become a hiding place for troublemakers, Xavier feels that the Baron would have heard about it. The Baron seemed to keep a very tight grip on his city.

Bringing Jt'trialaila wasn't the best idea, in hindsight. But he didn't know that at the time, and there was no point crying over spilt milk. Of course, he could simply return with her to the castle and come back here later. But it seems a bit of an over reaction really.

Xavier considers the square outside the church. It all seems peacefull enough. _Perhaps there is somewhere I can leave Jt'trialaila. Although I will not leave her alone._ He scans the square and surrounding streets for the City Watch.

"Jt'trialaila. If you would prefer, I will find some of the City Watch and have them wait out here with you, or even escort you back to the castle if you would prefer that."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

Oculus hangs back a bit, giving the impression he's not part of the group, but just a local or passerby.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

Trolm looks at the noble visibly frustrated. "Sir, sorry to be so rude but I don't think you realise the gravity of the situation here. The rest of our unit is, in the best case MIA, two of our compagnion were killed here in front of this church yesterday lead by a priest of YOUR church. You show up with a fine lady at your arm and completly unarmored with your nice fancy cloth. 

The lady will have to come with us, I don't trust any of the guard around here, the last one we saw, killed two of us"

on that he leaves the Noble and follow Solomon, Karn, Jraq and Jasper towards the back of the church. 

Hearing the soldier blunt approache, Jt'trialaila is chocked and panicked. "Sir Roces, wasn't this supposed to be a walk in the parc... Please don't leave me alone here." Obviously the soldier scared here, Soldier in Mergovia are usually well respected citizen and people learned to trust and listen to them. 

Solomon can't see anyone (roll spot 5+7) on top of the front balcony. Karn and Jraq are all getting excited about the idea of fighting those murderers. As he gives Solomon his armor the old men looks at him"Solomon you can count on me, these bastards will pay their crime with their blood. Solomon detect a incredible determination in the eyes of the old men as he reload his crossbow. As they approach the back door Jraq grabs his long and shorsword and give a look at Solomon indicating that he his ready and simply waits for his order.

Xavier also had time to notice that the temple is currently in ruins. what was before a tall and proud spire is now half crumbled. The rest of the building is badly maintained and plants are growing everywhere on the walls. 

Oculus observes the scene from a distance. 

OOC I assume Solomon and Jasper are heading towards the back entrance of the church.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 8, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

When Xavier asks him to wait Jasper stops, but he is doesn't look happy about it.  After Xavier's suggestion he opens his mouth to speak, but Trolm beats him to it.  

_A little blunt, but if that doesn't convince him nothing will._ "All we accomplish by stalling is giving the enemy time to prepare.  I am going into the church now.  Either come with me or wait here until I return."  

OOC:  Once he knows whether Xavier is coming, Jasper will follow the rest of the group around back.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

_Things were happening so quickly here. The adventurer's life was nothing like life at the university, where tests and papers were scheduled in advance. The adventuring life was more like a series of pop quizzes one after another, except that passing is living, and failure meant death... 

This seemed foolish, bursting in through the temple doors, even if it was the back door. It was most likely trapped, or alarmed. And today, just a day after the battle, the temple might be even better guarded. The sewer entry was most likely less well guarded. No, this just felt wrong._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon heads for the back entrance because he wants to be able to put his armor on and ready his weapons without arousing suspician.  Once armored up, he smiles at the others.  "We are much better prepared than last time.  Trolm, Jraq, thanks for your support.  I'm looking forward to seeing you fight."

If no one objects then, Solomon will try to open the door, softly at first, but will kick it down, if necessary.


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier bites back an angry reply to the soldier. _Whatever is going on here, it has them rattled._ A flutter of unease takes residence in his stomache. But he puts on an easy smile and turns to Jt'trialaila.

"They seem anxious about something, although whether there really is anything to be anxious about I have no idea. Something happened here yesterday it would seem, but whether the events and the Church are connected is yet to be seen. The Baron seemed fairly certain that there was nothing here but an old church in need of some attention.

"Lets have a look shall we. I won't leave you, unless you ask me to."

With that he offers her his left arm and heads over towards the church.

_Young Master Conrad and his companions are going to have to do a whole lot better if they wish to have my help. For starters, they might begin by remembering whose church it is they intend to break into._

As he gets closer, he scans the area, seeking out the taint of evil.

ooc: using Detect Evil.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Dai hopes that he had time to pick up a functional staff somewhere along the lines, his rattan one probably in splinters next to the two kama somewhere inside the church. He'll head around back with Solomon. Before the go in, he kneels for a moment, collecting some dirt, he rubs it into his palms and then marks his cheeks, beckoning for Solomon to come over he'll says "I's give ya luck when ya need it most."  He'll do the same to Solomon.

[cast guidance on both himself and Solomon, each may add a +1 bonus to a single saving throw, attack roll or skill check in the next minute.]

Spells:


0th Level: Guidance, Guidance, Flare
1st Level: Obscuring Mist, Shillelag


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

Dai finishes casting his spell on him and Solomon.

Solomon tries to open the door but the door is locked, looking at the door he doubt that he will be to blow it appart. Near the door he sees a small colored window that he could brake and open to infiltrate himself in the temple. Using his greatsword he smashes the window and carefully using his hand (disable device roll 7+2 DC 5) he opens it. He then infiltrates the temple, The whole place is dimely lit by the few colored windows around. In front of him he sees the altar and on his left the tapestry where the orc appeared last time.

OOC I assume Solomon would use any necessary means to get in.
---

As Xavier approaches the back door of the temple he doesn't detect the presence of Evil. 

The elven lady is now really staying close to him, Xavier can see that she is extremely affraid of going inside the temple. Trolm and Jraq are looking at Xavier and Jt'trialaila as two unecessary burdens. Karn is peeking through the window trying to cover Solomon as much as he can with his crossbow. 

OOC Silentspace I don't know what Oculus wants to do.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 9, 2005)

Oculus looks around one more time. _Good. No one's spotted us._  As the others strap on armor, prepare spells and break into the temple, Oculus crosses the street nonchalantly and enters the temple with them.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

OOC:  Thank you DM.  The method of ingress was exactly what Solomon would have wanted to do.

Solomon examines the temple carefully before moving.  He turns to Xavier.  "There is one here who impersonates a cleric of your faith.  He is an old man, and entirely evil.  Yesterday there were also numerous orcs, some strange men in black, and the remnants of the Prumen militia who massacred the very people they were sworn to protect.  If it comes to battle, kill them without mercy.  The one 'Gror' leave to me.  I prefer to kill him myself.  Or to Jasper, who also lost loved ones in the Prumen genocide."

"Karn, please stay by the door with your crossbow.  If things get ugly, I want you to flee.  I want you to find and protect Jessica, not die today.  The authorities are not after you.  Yet."

"The orcs came from behind the tapestry last time.  But we need not go there first.  Let's clear the balcony and tower first.  Dai, will you accompany me?  The rest of you might want to stay here and cover us."

If they agree, Solomon and Dai will head up the nearest stairs to secure the balcony and tower.  Solomon keeps his Greatsword at hand.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Dai nods and will follow Solomon in, keeping his guard up and his senses on high.  He'll also keep an eye out for his rattan-staff and his kama.


----------



## doghead (Feb 10, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier follows Master Conrad and his companions towards the Church. He almsot stops short when the band angles away from the front and heads off to the side of the Church. _What is wrong with the front door?_ He almost calls out for them to stop, but he realises that they would surely ignore him. He frowns, liking the situation less and less.

When Master Conrad's other companions start emerging out of the shadows pulling out weapons, Xavier almost loses his temper. _They are planning an armed assault on the church!_ But he holds his temper in check, just. _Master Conrad had better have a damn good reason for this outragious behaviour or he is not just going to have to worry about the Baron._ When Master Conrad finally gets around to giving Xavier some insight into what happened here yesterday, Xavier finds his anger mollifed somewhat by his curiosity.

But he is still furious that they have just assumed his compliance in this little endevour. He can only assume that they ... well, to be honest he can't really understand they hoped to achieve by doing so. Once they get a moment, he is going to want a damn sight better explaination than some vague mention of "strange men in black" and renegade militamen killing "those they were sworn to protect".

"I will keep your words in mind Master Conrad. But I think we need to discuss this further at some point," Xavier says quietly. "After you."

Xavier turns to Jt'trialaila.

"Well it seems that we are going in for a little look." He gives her an easy smile. "The interior is supposed to be quite magnificant, well worth a look."

Taking his companion on his left arm again, he follows the others into the church. As suggested, he remains with the main group while "Dai" and the Half orc dash off towards the stairs. His gaze sweeps across the old church interior for any evidence of someone else occupying the building. He matches up what he sees to the drawings of the church he saw at before leaving Talos.

OOC: Spot +1


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

Solomon and Dai dashes takes the nearest stairs to the upper balcony and crosses the 200 feet to the tower's stair on the ledge. Moving as silently as they can.  (move silently Solomon 10 +8, Dai 17 +3) They are now approaching the flight of stairs they slowly climb it up. When they finally arrive upstair they realise that the place is empty. No one can be found on the tower or on the outside balcony. 

Dai who carefully looked around for his weapons can't find them(spot roll 12+2) (OOC You can safely assume that Dai was able to find a quarterstaff at Joe's house)

Jraq and Trolm stay near Xavier and his lady armed with their weapon ready to react to any hostile activity. Karn stayed outside and keep a watchfull eye. 

Xavier can't discern very well the various fresque and painting, they are completly covered with dust and spider webs. Obviously the place hasn't been cleaned up for at least a year. (spot roll 9+1) He can still discern what seems to be amazing piece of art hidden under the dusk. He also notice an impressive Tapestry depicting the first apparition of Heireionous on the planet, as it is written in the holy books. The amazing tapestry is all cut like if it has been ripped by various blades. 

Oculus passes in front of Karn and join Jasper near Xavier, waiting for the other two to secure the area.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2005)

*Solomon*

"For better or worse, they seem to have fled."  says Solomon to the rest, as he and Dai return from their ciruit of the upstairs.  

"Let us now investigate behind the tapestry.  We can all approach.  Relock the door behind us."


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 10, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

_I need to calm down.  I'm letting this noble get to me, and I haven't even seen the enemy.  _  Jasper takes some deep breathes while he watches his friends search the room.  As they do, he also looks around for blood or other signs of yesterday's fight that he can show to Xavier.


----------



## doghead (Feb 10, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous.*

Xavier glances at Jasper. Noticing the anxious look in the mans eyes, Xavier decides now is not the time to play the stroppy noble. Indeed, the only time it really is appropriate is when deaeling with other stroppy nobles. But it can be so tempting at times.

Xavier scans the church, and his companions, for evil. _To hell with ettiquet!_ He was, he realises, more concerned than he had let on, even to himself it seems. He takes a moment to let the tension flow out of his shoulders.

OOC: Cue Herman Muntz, official figure of menace.

Ha! Hah! Jasper now has to do what Telic once thought he needed to do - convince someone of what had happened in the church. Goood luck. Try looking for scoring on the walls from the crossbow bolts. And tracks in the dust on the floor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2005)

As Dai and Solomon secure the area, Jasper goes back near the entrance where, as he was told, Solomon got badly injured. Xavier follows him, trying to detect evil without any results.

Jasper carefully inspects (search 12+4) but is unable to find any traces of violence whatsoever. He looks at the dust and can't even see footsteps or other sign that would confirm that people fought here yesterday. 

Jt'trialiala whispers in Xavier's hear. "I think they are completly crazy, we should emprison them. We have to stay on our guards if we don't want to get involved in their crime. 

Solomon and Dai get back down and head for the tapestry. The tapestry still bears the mark of the Orc falchion. Obviously it wasn't fix like the rest of the place. They both pushes the tapestry assides and all can see a flight of stairs going down. (roll Dai spot 18+2, Solomon 11 +7 ) Dai notices a trace of blood on one of the steps. The blood spot is on the side of the step and with all the shadow was difficult to notice.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2005)

*Solomon*

"Here is some trace.  And so there are stairs.  Perhaps the orcs ascended from the sewers.  At least it was no magic gate.  Orcs I can handle.  Powerful wizards are beyond my...."  He shakes his head.

_OOC:  I'm assuming it's dark down there.  If not, Solomon will ask Dai to accompany him in the lead.  _ 

Solomon takes out his stone of continual light he took from Frendor's office.  He feels a slight twang of guilt as he recalls Gnarl, who helped him open the door, but who is no longer among the living.  "Dai, take this light.  Let me scout ahead.  Follow me in one minute."

Solomon then grips his greatsword and descends, moving silently, and staying low and near the wall.  _(move silently and hide +7)_


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

Before Solomon heads off Dai points out the slight bit of blood that he noticed, despite the lack of evidence, he seems relatively nonchalant about it.


----------



## doghead (Feb 11, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier considers Jt'trialiala observation.

"It is all a little strange. But they seem to belive what they are saying, even though it is hard to take seriously given the complete lack of evidence. Well, almost complete lack of evidence. The tapestry has been slashed recently. As for commiting a crime, the worst they have done so far is break into an abandoned church."

Xavier watches as Master Conrad and his companions confirm that the church is deserted. _Perhaps now we might get to hear what is going on._ Instead, much to Xavier's surprise, they send scouts down the steps and its fairly clear that is where they intend to go next.

Xavier shakes his head. _They either just assume that I will follow them without question, or they don't care._ Whatever they think, Xavier has no intention of following them down the stairs. _Not until, unless, they can give me a damn convincing reason for doing so._

Xavier turns back to Jt'trialiala.

"Shall we have a look around the church. I really should seeing that it was one of the reasons that I came to Mornonas."

If she agrees, he heads of towards the stairs, intending to do a circuit of the balcony and get a look at what remains of the tower.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 11, 2005)

Jt'trialiala agrees to Xavier invitations and they both head up the stairs. 

Jraq and Trolm looks at Oculus and Jasper waiting for orders, but making sure that anyone who would attack them, would have to go through them first. 

OOC Manzanita you are correct the passage is not lit.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

Solomon goes down the stairs. He evaluates that he went down about 30 feet deep. At the bottom of the stairs he sees some kind of roughly finished (like a mine) tunel that has a slight slope going down. He moves forwards staying hidden between the imperfections of the wall and moving as silently as possible (move sil 7+7, hide 8+7)

After about moving 30 feets in the tunnel he sees about 50' feet in front of him some kind of tall wooden door (about 10-20'high difficult to judge from the distance and with the angle and 5' wide) lying against the right wall on it's side. 

He also see a few rats walking inside the tunnel. They quickly run away when he approaches them.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Does it look like the door was once part of the temple?  Either way, Solomon will continue.  He reduces his speed even more, keeping an eye out for trip wires and pits.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

As Solomon carefully approaches the door, it becomes clearer that this was never a door of the temple, more a bunch of planks nailed together. 

He continue to approach it very carefuly watching for any traps (search 9+1) As he is about 15' feet from the wooden piece the ground drops under him (reflex save roll 10+5) and he isn't quick enough to push himself aside. Solomon falls 40' feet, falling he has time to see about 10 dagger on spikes pointing up, a body is empalled on a few of them. (dmg fall 16, spikes 3 threathen attack 20, 21, 13 dmg 1+1, 4+1) With an amazing luck the body under him cushion his fall and saves his life. A dagguer scracht his torso, another slides on his armor but the other went all through his left leg.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2005)

*Solomon*

"A bridge; not a door" he thinks as he falls.  "And they've taken it to the other side."  Solomon takes a breath and tries not to scream or cry out as he hits the bottom.  He figures his friends will be along momentarily, and he'll be able to see the light coming and warn them.

He stands carefully and looks around his trap.  Are the daggers salvagable?  Is there another body beneath him?  Does he think he could climb out?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

OOC the dagger can't be used they don't have handle. The wooden spike could be cut but they would be hard to handle. There is another body, half decayed, probably an orc similar to the one he fought recently. Yes he could probably climb out.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will not try to climb out yet.  He'll keep an eye out above.  If he sees light, he'll call out to the others.  He'll use his heal skills to bind his own wounds in the meanwhile.


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier ponders what to do about Master Conrad and Co. as he walks the balconies with Jt'trialiala. But despite the attention that he gives the problem, he doesn't come to any satisfactory resolution. He does, however, decide that it is time to return Jt'trialiala to the Baron's castle.

"Well, I think that I have seen enough. Shall we go?"

If she agrees, he heads down stairs and to the front door, which he pushes open (assuming that he can.) He steps outside, pausing for a moment to enjoy the sunlight and consider the area in front of the church. He selects a couple of places where he might ask some questions about what has been happening here lately - shops or taverns would be his first choice.

_If Master Conrad wishes to be more forthcoming, now would be the time to be so._


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 13, 2005)

About a minute after his fall Solomon starts to see the light coming from the stone held by Dai.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Dai follows the hallway, holding Solomon's light up to see.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Ho!  Ware the pit!"  Solomon shouts up, cupping his hands around his mouth.  

Assuming the others can lean over and see him, he'll shout up.  "I have a rope.  Let me throw it up to you.  It should reach.  I'll tie it around myself and attempt to climb up the other side of the pit, towards the wooden bridge.  If I fall, try not to let me fall again.  Or is there another way around to the bridge?"

_Climb +4_


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 14, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper is torn by indecision as his companions head downstairs, and Xavier goes up.  Instead of following either, he stays on the ground floor near the tapestry and tries to keep track of everything that's going on.  However he is stirred to action when he sees Xavier come back down and head for the exit.  He runs across the church to within a few feet of Xavier.  "Wait, you're leaving?  I thought you came here to investigate this church."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 14, 2005)

"Jasper, let him go. He's clearly not the champion of good and righteousness we hoped he would be. He seems more like a foppish courtier, just another greedy aristocrat. Persons such as he don't care about the plight of the common people, whether they are slaughtered like animals not. Just as long as there are enough of them left to grind the flour for his cake. Let him go. It was a mistake to hope for compassion and humanity in someone like him."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

Held by the rope Solomon slowly climbs back out of the pit. The roughness of the wall eases his climb. (Climb roll 10+4). The pit is about 15' wide. Being on the other side he can access the rudimentary bridge on the wall. 

The passage in front of him continue for another 40' and ends with a hole in the ground. (listen 20+7) he can hear the sound of a thick liquid flowing gently coming from that hole.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2005)

*Solomon Krel*

Solomon stoops and tries to see into the hole.  _(60' darkvision) _  He'll probably end up waiting for the others to catch him again before taking any more action.  Solomon also has the track feat.  _(which I'll admit I'd completely forgotten about.)_  Can he see passage of feet from the last 24 hours in the dirt floor?  _(Survival +7)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Solomon moves forwards Dai still waiting on the other side of the pit. As he approaches the hole he notices a rope ladder going down in what seems to be the sewers. Solomon kneel down to look for tracks. (roll 15+7 ) Solomon can see a huge amount of recent footsteps. He estimates the group that passed here to around 20 medium sized humanoid about a day ago

-------
(listen Jasper roll 5+1 Oculus 13+3)
Jraq says to Jasper and Oculus, "Sir, I think I heard someone shouting behind the curtain, maybe Dai and Solomon needs our help?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon inspects the 'bridge.'  Assuming he thinks it could hold people up, he'll lay it across the pit.  "Cross carefully," he hisses.  "Dai first.  It looks like they retreated into the sewers a full day ago.  I can track them.  Let's gather everyone and pursue."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Solomon lay the bridge accross the pit. Solomon slowly steps on it and his amaze by his strength. It doesn't even wobble as he walks on it. 

OOC I forgot to say that Solomon also saw the track of one large humanoid.

------

Jt'trialiala doesn't say a word and simply nods at Xavier's question, but it's clear that the lady wishes to leave these people and this place as quickly as possible. When Jasper and Oculus comments she whispers to him "Sir, I ask you for your own good to ignore these provocations. The name of your father shouldn't be mixed with such illicit activities. She nervously hold his hand and subtely pushes him away towards the door.


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier turns on Oculus. The paladin is quiet for a moment as he clamps down on the anger that boils inside.

"Sir," for if Xavier has been introduced to Oculus, he can't remember it. "Let me give you a little friendly advice." His voice is calm, and controlled. And anything but friendly. "Be carefull about who you choose to insult. And if you do insult someone, don't be surprised if they do not choose to favour your cause."

With that he turns and taking Jt'trialiala arm, escorts her out of the church.

_Its time,_ he decides, _To return the young lady to the castle._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon gathers the others together to venture into the sewers.  Then he clamps his meaty hands on Karn and leads him aside.

"I do not want you to come with us.  If this mission ends with our death, then there will be no more adult witnesses to the Prumen massacre.  I'm worried about those children.  Also about Jessica Almat and even Jasper's uncle Joe.  If we were followed here, they might know where we were staying."

"I want you to return to Joe's, Karn.  Tell him he should send his wife and children to the country until this settles down.  Then spend some time looking for Jessica.  If you can't find her, return to Broyar and look after the children survivors.  We need someone we can trust to survive the venture, and you are one of the very few men I still trust.  Please Karn.  Return to Joe now.  Tell him we are venturing into the sewers in pursuit of G'ror and the others.  And fear not about vengence.  G'ror will not survive his next meeting with me, not will any of his militia companions."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Master Conrad. Let me give you a little friendly advice." His voice is calm, and controlled. And anything but friendly. "Be carefull about who you choose to insult. And if you do insult someone, don't be surprised if they do not choose to favour your cause."




OOC: It was Oculus that did the provoking, not Jasper...

"See?"  Oculus says as Xavier turns around. "Just a useless fop, who cares only for his own wounded pride, and not one whit about the evil that is preying upon the people."


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous.*

ooc: Whoops. So it was. I'll edit it.

At Oculus's words, for they were obviously intended to be heard, Xavier daws a long slow breath. He entertains visions of running the irritating man through with his sword, and for that he will have to do penance tonight. _A price worth paying._ And he smiles wryly to himself as he heads away from the church.

But darker thoughts follow. Xavier has doubts. The warrior servants of Hieroneous are not some wind up toy, to be set upon anyone with the simple cry of "Look, evil!" Too often it has been tried, and too often, for even once is too often, it has been successful. And Xavier is well aware that there are those in the city that would dearly love to see the Church tied to some butchery of some city official and a few guards and the embroilled in scandle. Xavier does not think Jasper is one of those, but he cannot help but wonder if someone is working Jasper.

And _if there is_ some dark forces at work here, then Xavier will personnally give Jasper and his petulant companion a good beating for being so stupid as to have squandered this opportunity to have gained an ally.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

"Well... at least we know where that Xavier character stands. Anyone can proclaim their devotion to Heironeous, or any other deity, for that matter. But actions speak louder than words."  

Without giving it another thought, Oculus heads below to join the others.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Dai nods in agreement to Karn, he has come to like the old soldier and would find it quite hard to see him perish.  He will follow Solomon, he doesn't care about Xavier, he's focused on what is at hand and the nobleman seems as bad as those who would buy up his people at the auctions.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

After heading down the stairs and crossing the bridge, Oculus joins up with the others. Seeing Solomon's wounds, he offers up a prayer to Fharlanghn, and heals his wounds.

"Before we continue onward, I must let you know that I don't have much healing power left. Just a few minor orisons, and that's it. If today is the day that we gain our vengeance for the people of Prumen, then we must strike quickly, and strike hard.

"If this area is what we expect it to be, I suspect there will be a guard somewhere up ahead. I doubt there will be more than one. Solomon, Dai, though I know it will be hard, I want to ask you not to kill the guard outright. If there is a guard, just one guard or maybe two, try to act like you are friends, and don't attack, just defend.  That will give Jasper and I a chance to charm the guard, and we will gain knowledge of this place and its inhabitants.  Of course, if there are more than two guards, then we'll all attack to kill.  But maybe Dai can strike to subdue, and maybe we can capture one and learn something from him."

Dropping command and obscuring mist to cast 2 cure light wounds.

Cleric Spells (DC 11 +spell level)
  0 (3)    : Create Water, Detect Magic, Resistance
  1 (1+1+d): Command, Obscuring Mist, Entropic Shield (d)

Wizard Spells (DC 14 +spell level)
  0 (4+d)  : Daze, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand (d)
  1 (2+1+d): Charm Person, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, 
             Expeditious Retreat (d)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Thank you Oculon.  I will bear you suggestion in mind.  It looked to me, though, that the tracks were a full day old.  I suspect the orcs and priest fled the building soon after killing Tellic.  They may well be miles from here.  I will scout ahead, and you trail behind, with the light source.  It is difficult for me to strike w/o killing.  I'll see how it goes."

Solomon then heads out to scout in front of the party.  He periodically drops to check the tracks.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 17, 2005)

Oculus nods.

"I understand how you feel. But if we have the opportunity, try refrain from taking your vengeance right away.  Our charms have a much greater chance of working if the targets aren't attacked.

"And if we can learn more of the enemy, we can learn how and where to strike to hurt them the most, while avoiding traps such as the one we've already seen."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

The elven lady warmly smiles at Xavier when he opens the main door of the temple and leaves it. The sun is now straight above their heads, and the street in front of them is crowded with worker taking a break to go to lunch. As they get out of the old temple a few commoner looks at the couple with suspicsious look, but continue their ways without really saying or doing anything. The elven lady now pressing a bit against Xavier add "Sir, what about going back to the castle. All these adventure really opened up my appetite" Her beautiful eyes are sparkling with joy and admiration for Xavier.

-----

Solomon feels the usual tingeling of healing magic as Oculus operates his magic on Solomon (OOC 2+1, 5+1). Solomon feels the wound in his legs partly closing and cleaning up and his broken ribs suddenly stop hurting. 

Karn listen carefully to Solomon's order. Then holding with his right hand the half-orc shoulder,"You can count on me, but promise me that when your blade thrust Gror heart, you tell him that this is for all the inocent that he killed." The old men looks at Solomon like if it was the last time he sees him. Solomon can discern water in the old men eyes. Whiping the "dust" (  ) from his eyes he turns and heads back as fast as his old legs allow him towards Uncle Joe's house. 

Solomon silently climbs down the stairs to the sewer. There is a small sidewalk on the left side of the sewer allowing him to walk without getting wet. On his right the sewer ends with a grate. (listen 5+7 DC 10) He can hear the dirty water falling from this orrifice. From his location he estimates that the sewer drops in the King's river, and by the sound he estimates that the drop is at least 40'feet. On the right the sewers end with a T intersection. The sound of the nearby falling water makes it difficult to hear anything coming from within the sewer and the various manhole leading up to the street are also affecting his Darkvision. He kneeled down to look at the traces. (survival roll 17+7) He notices hundreds of foot steps and other clue indicating that this area is frequently used. Most of the track were made by medium humanoid, a very few by large humanoid. He also noticed that horses recently passed by this area. The foot steps seems to go in all the directions(In and out of the sewer).


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will head right, to the T intersection, and look both directions.  He'll try to see which direction was used most recently.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Solomon follows the path for about 40 feet before reaching the intersection. The light coming from the man hole are preventing his darkvision to work effectively (OOC I know it's a "house" rule, or like I prefer to say a more refine rule on Darkvision). 

As he gets to the intersection, he peaks on both sides. (hide roll 5+8, mov sil 14+8, spot 4+7, listen 18+7 ) On the left the corridor continues straight for at least 50', on his right he notices what seems to be a heavy bolted wooden door about 70' away. Two torch burning with a greenish fire are placed on both sides of the door. Through the sound of the falling water behind him, he discerns the sounds of people shouting and metalic object hitting each other. Solomon can barely hears it, so he can't discerns how many peoples are talking or what they say.  

---- 

The rest of the group is still waiting for Solomon ontop of the rope ladder, outside the sewer.

-----

OOC waiting to see what Xavier will do to continue the part outside the temple.


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous.*

OOC: sorry, couldn't connect for a while for some reason.


			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The elven lady warmly smiles at Xavier when he opens the main door of the temple and leaves it. The sun is now straight above their heads, and the street in front of them is crowded with worker taking a break to go to lunch. As they get out of the old temple a few commoner looks at the couple with suspicsious look, but continue their ways without really saying or doing anything. The elven lady now pressing a bit against Xavier add "Sir, what about going back to the castle. All these adventure really opened up my appetite" Her beautiful eyes are sparkling with joy and admiration for Xavier.




"Then the castle it is. Shall we."

But Xavier doesn't intend to spend any time there. Once back at the castle he will excuse himself in order to change, then head back here. He plans to get on with his original plan, and do some asking around in the area around the church. From what he can make out, there seemed to have been some sort of fight around here somewhere yesterday. If there is any truth in what Master Conrad told him, then it shouldn't be hard to get some sort of confirmation. 

So Xavier is relieved that Jt'trialiala wishes to return to the castle. He is uncomfortable with her willingness to jump to conclusions and pass judgement. He decides to keep his intentions to himself, and to finish this alone.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Can Solomon tell which direction the fighting sounds are coming from?  The sight of lit torches makes him think the enemy has not retreated very far yesterday.  Remembering Oculon's request for prisoners, Solomon hurries back along his path, and calls up the ladder.  "Come down.  I hear sounds, and there are lit torches.  Ready yourselves.  We will meet them soon."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC the sounds are coming from behind the door. 
------

Xavier heads back to the castle with the lady. This time they take the long way, walking through a rich residential area. They then walk in front of the university with it's tall spire mounted with a golden globe. They can't see much of it, since it's surrounded by walls and the access seems to be guarded. They then go through the banking sector and finally reaches the castle about an hour later. Jt'trialiala was of very good compagny, but her conversation wasn't very instructive. The lady talked about her parents, how they left Fl'landar the elven province after her mother was banished from their country after she was caught with another elf than her father. Her father deeply in love, decided to forgive her mother and follow her in her exile. 

She tells him how her parent with only a few golden ring were able to start one of the largest textile manifacture of the northern province. The young elf, is now working for the baron, hoping one day to learn how to become a diplomat. Without too much asking Xavier learns that her father paid a lot of money so that she could have this position at the baron's castle. The money was then used to renovate the throne room and his personal appartment. 

When they finally reach the castle and enter the sumptous central corridor of the castle, Xavier notices the baron walking down the corridor with a tall middled aged men dressed in a rich robe. The Baron recognising Xavier, waves at him and they approaches him. "Xavier, let me introduce you Master Uder. He is the councellor of Prumen. As you know his village was burned by an army of evil humanoid. I hope we still can count on you for today's little expedition" Xavier notices the tall men personal presence, completly overshadowing the Baron simply by being around. Looking at Xavier with his sharp blue eyes and giving him a very conforting smiles "It's always good to see men of faith like you defending the people of our country. Hopefully Baron, you will be able to restore the peace in this area of your barony. The economic health of your province depends on it"He finishes with a small provocative smile. The baron laugh nervously at Uder remarks. He then turns back to Xavier "Sadly, since the last war Heireionous worship greatly diminished, after all the scandals. The old church in Mornonas was abandoned ever since that good Jrok died of old age. But seeing you here is good steps towards bringning back the faith around."

Jt'trialiala stays silent listening to the whole conversation. (sense motive XXX) Xavier somehow is impressed by the tall man and sense that he can be trusted. (Xavier doesn't detect any evil either)


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier does what he can to direct them back to the castle along the most direct route, although Jt'trialiala seems quite determined to do otherwise. It is, he supposes, an opportunity to get the layout of the city.

Xavier listens to his companion's tale. Xavier, like many nobles, has mixed feelings about the rise of the merchantile classes. The extent of their wealth is, in some cases, hard to imagine. Many nobles resent it. And many seek to profit from it, selling favours for gold. And some seek to curtail it with draconian taxes or other dubious means. Fear and greed. A corrosive combination. That the Baron chose to spend it decorating his throne room and _private rooms_ is disappointing. But he keeps these thoughts to himself. INstead, he focuses his comments and questions on drawing out Jt'trialiala's tale in order to try and get a better insight into a life he knows very little about. 

Back at the castle, Xavier bows low to the Baron, and Councellor Udar. The Councellor's magnetism is palpable. Xavier feels himself flush with pride at the Councellor's praise. He bows again to gain himself time to compose himself. He thanks the Councellor for his kind words, and the Baron for his interest in restoring the faith. He marks the Barons words. But he realises that they were probably ment largely as pleasantries, not as a statement of intent. _But it is a good start._

Xavier confirms his interest in joining the Baron's men on their trip to Pruman. He asks if the baron would be able to send someone to his chambers tomorrow to wake him. And with that, he excuses himself, explaining that there are a few things he would like to get done today so that he will be free to join the expedition tomorrow. Xavier also takes the opportunity to excuse himself from Jt'trialiala. 

On his way back to his chambers, Xavier is thoughtful. The Baron's deference to the Councellor jogs a memory. When he met the Baron, he remembered that the man did not resemble the descriptions he had heard. At the time Xavier had wondered if somehow the baron had been replaced by someone else. And then he had dismissed the thought as rediculious. _Who would have the power to replace a Arch-Baron without anyone noticing?_ Xavier had thought. The Councellor, Xavier suspects, would be one if there was such a person. But the whole idea is so fanciful as to be absurd. _Isn't it?_

Back in his room, Xavier changes back into his more functional travelling clothes and heads back out and to the church. As before, he leaves his armour in his room. Stomping around dressed for war is not going to help any.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 18, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper watches unhappily as Xavier leaves.  _This is terrible.  There's too few of us, and we have too little influence.  And he could be running back to the baron to report on our absurd stories right now.  Perhaps Solomon was right, and we should just attack every target that avails itself.  Our situation can hardly get worse._

He'll follow the rest of his companions below, keeping his grim thoughts to himself.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

Dai follows Solomon, being wary of the surroundings.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon leads them towards the door.  "Perhaps the orc and humans are fighting.  They always do that at some point."  _If this is true, does that mean there will never be peace in my soul?_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 19, 2005)

OOC Doghead I will slow down your part to keep a certain time consistency

-------------

Solomon followed by Dai and the others crosses the 70' feet on the ledge. The group can smell the horrible odor coming out of the flowing water nearby. Solomon in the front approaches the massive wooden bolted door. Behind now the sounds of combat are clearer. Slowly putting his hear on the wood he can hear the conversation inside (listen 6+7 DC5) A few people seems to be performing martial training. Solomon can hear them gives each other tips on how to perform various combat moves. There seems to be at least 10 people most likely humans and orc in there. (search 10+1)Solomon slowly touching the handle notices that the door is lock. He also doesn't notice any hole or other small doors that would allow someone inside to check who is outside. The two torch are producing a strange greenish light.

Jraq and Trolm carefully approaches Solomon, holding their weapon they are ready to storm the place on Solomon order. They both position themselves back to the wall on both sides of the door. Jraq shows his bow to solomon, making signs with his hand and head visibely asking if he wants them to use their bow.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

OOC: Orc and humans? What does that mean?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 20, 2005)

OOC I don't understand your question, Orc an human seems to be training togheter behind the door. If you remember the fight in the temple the orcs were fighting with the corrupted militian of Prumen. 

One more thing, the locked wooden door is about 10' tall.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 20, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper takes a deep breath and draws his wand of magic missiles as the others prepare for battle.  _This is it, a real fight.  I hope I'm ready._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon glances at his companions.  None could probably pick a lock.  The door will have to be busted open.  When everyone seems ready, Solomon, Greatsword in hand, gives the door a sturdy kick.
_
OOC:  I don't think it was ever determined how much Solomon was healed by Oculons two CLW spells_


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

Dai intones a third blessing, this time grasping the simple staff and planting it firmly upon the ground. He'll then aid Solomon with taking the door out if he can.









*OOC:*


Casting Shillelagh upon my staff







Spells:



0th Level: Guidance, Guidance, Flare
1st Level: Obscuring Mist, Shillelagh


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Solomon and Dai both kick the door at the same time hopping that the lock will snap on the impact (roll 16+3+2help other). As their foot hit the door, all can hear the sound of the wood cracking under their feet. The door snap open and end it's course in the opposite wall. In front of them a poorly decorated room 30'wide x 20' deep, with two large piece of furniture against the back and left wall. In front of them an open door giving access to a large common room where, a few orcs and human seems to be training on the right a closed door. One small decorative tapestry is hanged on top of the left piece of furniture. The door is wide enough for Solomon and Dai to enter at the same time. A militian was looking at the others training in the door. When the door bursted open he turned and recognised Solomon. 

"Solomon!!! .... Your too late, she's dead" He says with a nervous and surprised smiles. slowly walking back his hand at shoulder heights towards the large room where the others are fighting. 

Solomon remembers training with him a few times back in his days in Prumen. But he never really got along with him.

(roll 9, 11) two arrow pierces the sounds of the falling water behind Oculus, one of them hits him in the shoulder (8dmg) visibely at least two persons followed them in the sewers. As he turns to see where the arrows where coming from (spot 4+3) He notices a small humanoid crouching in the shadow reloading his small bow. Outside of the light radius of the torch, it's difficult to see with only the light from the manhole. Oculus can't see the second archer.   

Init
Prumen militian (20, surprised this round, only partial action against him)
Other warrior (surprised same as militian)
small archer 1 19 (only Oculus is aware of him)
Solomon 5+2
small archer 2 7 (Oculus can only assume there is a second archer)
Jasper 5+1 
Dai 2+3 
Oculus 2+2


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dai (ac15, 16/16hp)*

Dai will move with Solomon, feeling that for once he doesn't feel like fighting all by himself would be a good move.









*OOC:*


Shillelagh'd Staff +6 melee (2d6+5dmg, +7 vs. humans)


----------



## silentspace (Feb 21, 2005)

Oculus hears the hiss of something flying by him. _What was that?_ he thinks, and a moment later another arrow hits him in the back. _Snipers!_  As his companions bust down the door in front of him and charge through, Oculus turns instinctively, just barely making out a small shadowy form, firing another arrow at him.  _There was one, somewhere is another one._  Flat-footed and helpless, none of these are coherent thoughts, just quick flashes of realization. He reaches out his hand to grab Jasper's shoulder to warn him, but everything moves in slow motion. He knows two more arrows will be fired before he can warn the others...

If Oculus survives, he will shout a warning to the others, retrieve his scroll of mage armor, and cast it. He had intended on doing this earlier, as Dai was casting his spell, but was caught unawares before he was able to...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon wastes no time.  Charging forward, he unleashes his pent-up aggressions with wild fury.  He doesn't know how, or even if, this man knows of his interest in Jessica, but he clearly deserves death.  

_OOC:  Slip into rage.  attack with greatsword(+5 str +3 BAB) +8 2d6 +7.  He'll continue to fight, focusing particularly on any orcs (to take advantage of his favored enemy status)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

Jraq 21
Prumen militian (20, surprised this round, only partial action against him)
Other warrior (surprised same as militian)
small archer 1 19 (only Oculus is aware of him)
Trolm 17
Solomon 5+2
small archer 2 7 (Oculus can only assume there is a second archer)
Jasper 5+1 
Dai 2+3 
Oculus 2+2

Jraq appears in the door behind Solomon and let an arrow fly at the unprepared militian in the door. (roll 14, dmg 5) The arrow goes through his chain shirt in the stomach but the man doesn't fall. 

The little humanoid hidden in the sewers(Oculus sees him, but he is still flat foot) fires again at Oculus (roll 10, dmg 4+5) the small arrow hits right in the heart. Oculus crashes on the ground, but he doesn't fall in the sewer. 

Trolm appears behind Dai and fires his arrow on the injured militian (roll 15 dmg 9) hit in the neck the man falls on his knee and his slowly dying. 

Solomon not paying attention to the fallen soldier charges in the large training room on the closest orc.  Solomon, all pumped up hits the unarmord and sweaty orc (roll 2+8;dmg 6+7+2) His sword open the orc stomach wide open. He immediatly falls on the ground. Solomon now in the room quickly estimates to 10 the number of oponnents in the room. Most of them unarmored, and armed with practice weapons. 

An arrow coming out of the dark misses (roll 9)Jasper's throat by an inch, he instinctively turns in the direction where the arrow was coming from and he (spot roll 19+1) sees two halfling hidden in the shadow of the sewer about 30' feets away. THey are both walking back towards the temple. 

(OOC Kangaxx I will let you change Jasper action if you want.)


----------



## silentspace (Feb 22, 2005)

_Jasper!_ His best friend was just in front of him, he must be warned! But before he could do anything else, he sees the arrow fly straight for him. He feels the solid impact on his chest and his hand, reaching out for Jasper's shoulder, clutches closed... As Oculus falls he looks down and sees the feathered shaft projecting from the middle of his chest, and he crumples on the ground.

_Should've used my scroll earlier, instead of watching Dai cast his... Watching the southerner cast magic seemed interesting at the time, and I thought I would have plenty of time to cast from my scroll later... such small silly decisions like that... mean the difference between life and death..._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 22, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon roars as he charges the trainees.  He focus's on the orcs first, if appropriate, trying to kill as many as possible, as quickly as possible.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 22, 2005)

Dai moves to attack one of the humans, knowing that Solomon can take care of the orcs better than he can.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 23, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper turns as he hears Oculus fall, just in time to see an arrow fly by his neck.  "Oculus?  No!  Someone, help!"  He reacts without though, loosing a magic missle from his wand at the nearest halfling.

Edit: I guess that would be for last round, so I should put something for the current round.  If someone is tending to Oculus by his next turn, Jasper will chase the halflings and attempt to cast  flaming sphere on one.  If nobody else is, Jasper will stop and try to tend to Oculus.

Ac 11
HP 15/15


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Jasper focus on his wand, a small semi-translucid missile appears in the air. On a simple movement of the hand Jasper let it go. He can hear in the distance the halfling screaming as the magical energy strikes him (4+1). Jasper then heads towards his dying friend. 

Dai moving along Solomon enters a second after Solomon kills the orc with a single blow. Positioning himself on the right of Solomon he strikes the nearest human militian (nat 20;15+6 confirmed dmg (4+4+7)x2) Dai hits the human in the plexus with the tip of his staff, completly destroying his rib cage and killing him on the spot. 

The large room Solomon and Dai entered is very simple and doesn't contain any decorations. It's filled with training equipment of all sort(weight lifting, dummy sand bag, a fighting ring and various training weapons are hangned on the wall)


F=furniture
J=Jraq
T=Trolm
So=Solomon
D=Dai
Ja=Jasper
Oc=Oculus
E = Equipment
w=water
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
.....................................JaOc.......
..............................J.T...............
---------------------[..]------------
..................-.............................[] ---->Forgot to mention that door earlier
..................[]..........................F-
..................-...FFF...................F-
..................---------[]------------
..................-..........D..So..G1.......-
..................-........O1..................-
..................-........G2.........G3......- those were practicing combat.
..................-....EEE.. ..........O2.....-
????-----------.............................-
????????????.......EEE......EE....EE.....-
????????????O3...............G4....O4....- These two are lifting weights
????????????G5....EEE......EE....EE.....-
??????????????...............................-
??????????????...............FF..FFF..FF.-
??????????????-----[]----C---C---G6 - G6 is currently seating at a table, drinking      ...........................................something and seems exhausted
Round 2

Init
Jraq 21
G5 19
small archer 1 19 
O3 18
Trolm 17
G4 12
G6 11
O4 10
Solomon 5+2
small archer 2 7 (Oculus can only assume there is a second archer)
Jasper 5+1 
O2 6
Dai 2+3
O1 5 
O5 5
Oculus 2+2
G1 and G2 3

Jraq drop his bow, draw his two swords and position himself on Dai's right attacking the nearby orc O1 dmg roll 10;dmg 5) striking the orc in the leg with his longsword. 

G5: The guard standing near the ring maneuver around the fitness equipment while a gets to the southern door and starts unlocking the door with his set of keys. 

The injured halfling continue to move towards the temple through the shadow. Jasper is unable to keep track of him (spot 9+1).

O3 the orc near the ring also heads towards the southern door with the human.

Trolm drop his bow, draw his longsword and shield and position himself on Solomon's left attacking the militian nearby "Traitor, you will pay for your crimes" His longsword (roll 11) hits the militian chain shirt but it's unable to pierce it. 

O4 and G4: The orc and the human that were lifting weight turns their head towards the group and quickly head towards the southern door, with the other two.

G6: The militian seating at the table seeing the whole scene drop his glass who spills on the table and gets a training crossbow and a few quarrel from under the table. He is currently reloading it. 

(OOC Now that you have a map of the area you can change your action if you want.)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is interested in killing them all.  It looks like he can head down the west wall towards the southern door, in order to cut off retreat.  If O3 is still in the way, he'll attempt to cut him down.  He won't take any AoO against him.  If any enemy is near his path, he'll attack him.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 24, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper kneels down next to Oculus. _ No, you've got to be ok.  I need you._ 

OOC: If he thinks Oculus is still alive, or even if he's not sure, he'll feed Oculus a cure light wounds potion.

AC 11
HP 15/15


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 26, 2005)

Solomon rushes his way through the practicing guard, who still didn't fully realise what is just happening (flat-footed). His two handed sword above the head he charges through the room between the various training equipment on the group trying to open the southern door. Staying focus on the last Orc through out his charge he (roll 16+10;dmg 3+5+7+2) strikes the orc on the head with his large blade. The Orc (O4)falls immediatly on the ground. 

The other archer also dissapears in the shadow of the sewers.

Jaspers hands his potion to Oculus, still kneeled and holding the arrow. Jasper holds him to prevent him from falling and help him drink the potion (+7hp, so now at Oculus is at +6)Finishing the potion Oculus regain strenght and pulls out the arrow from his chest, As the arrow is removed he feels the tingling of the healing magic around his heart.

O2 charges on Trolm with his practice weapon, trying to knock him off (18-4) but these weapons were not made to injure and the orc is unable to hurt Trolm.

Dai already engaged in melee with the orc in front of him tries to beat his defense, (Natural 20; confirm 16+4;dmg (2+3+5)x2) He finally finds an opportunity and hits the Orc under the chin with the tip of his staff. Dai can hear the sound of his jaw breaking under the blow. The orc (O1) crashes on the ground.

(OOC Oculus drank the potion this round he is still entitled a move action)

G1 continues his attack on Trolm who is now fighting two at the same time. (roll 7-4) The militian with his dull sword his unable to hurt the soldier who seems to be handling his opponent pretty easily. 

G2 seeing his sparring partner falls under the Dai's blow jump on Dai hopping to hurt him with his dull sword. (23-4) The militian strikes Dai in the kidney with the unsharpen piece of metal (dmg 5) but doesn't seriously injure him. 

G3 also attack Trolm and his now flanking him with G1. Trolm continue to parry and dodges the blow from the three men (roll 12+2-4) with great skill, but the soldier starts to sweat a little. 

Round 3
F=furniture
J=Jraq
T=Trolm
So=Solomon
D=Dai
Ja=Jasper
Oc=Oculus
E = Equipment
w=water
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
.....................................JaOc.......
...................................................
---------------------[..]------------
..................-.............................[] ---->Forgot to mention that door earlier
..................[]..........................F-
..................-...FFF...................F-
..................---------[]------------
..................-.........J.D....T.G1......-
..................-.......G2...G3..O2.......-
..................-..............................- those were practicing combat.
..................-....EEE.. ..................-
????-----------.............................-
????????????.......EEE......EE....EE.....-
???????????...................................-
???????????.........EEE.So..EE....EE.....-
??????????????....G4........................-
??????????????....O3G5....FF..FFF..FF.-
??????????????-----[]----C---C---G6 - 
Round 2

Init
Jraq 21
G5 19
small archer 1 19 
O3 18
Trolm 17
G4 12
G6 11
O4 10 dead
Solomon 5+2
small archer 2 7 (Oculus can only assume there is a second archer)
Jasper 5+1 
O2 6
Dai 2+3
O1 5 (dead)
O5 5
Oculus 2+2
G1 G3 and G2 3

Jraq seeing Dai kill his opponent turns his attention to the human militian (roll nat 20 confirm 8no; dmg 9) Jraq rip open the men left legs with his long sword cutting one of the main artery, blood starts spilling everywhere and the soldiers falls on the ground slowly dying. Jraq finishes up his attack with his short sword on the dying man (roll 12 helpless) slithing his throat with his blade before his dying body hits the ground.(dmg 5). 

The guard at the southern door unlocks it and open the door. The door leads to a large dormitory. Able to handle at least 50+ soldiers. The guards rushes to the chest placed in front of each bed and grabs a longsword placed on it. 

Nobody sees the halfling archer.

The orc near the southern door follow his friend inside heading for another chest where he picks up a large falchion. As he picks it up, he looks at Solomon, his eyes becoming red and his muscle pumping "Half-breed, now it's your turn" Solomon can see the extreme determination to avenge his friend in the orc red eyes. 

Trolm continue to fight, attacking the Orc who seems to be the most experienced warrior of the three. "Dai, Jraq, I wouldn't refuse a hand here".
Trolm while turning around to parry with his shield and sword the attack of his three opponents finally his able to counterattack on the orc. (roll 9) but the orc dodges the blow. 

G4, side step in front of Solomon just far enough to prevent Solomon from reaching him with his greatsword and head towards the dormitory, grabbing a sword on the nearest untaken chest. 

G6 the militian steps up on the table with his practice crossbow and aims at Solomon, "You won't get out of here alive" (roll 8) the bolt hit a piece of training equipment nearby Solomon. 

OOC Actions


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

Dai, seeing Trolm facing off against three opponents takes a five foot step towards him and flurries with his quarterstaff.









*OOC:*


Shillelagh'd Staff +4/+4 melee (2d6+5dmg, +7 vs. humans); I've never had two crits two rounds in a row before! Woo!


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 27, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Seeing that Oculus appears to be ok, Jasper returns his attention to finding the archers.  With a few words and an arcane gesture, he conjures a flaming sphere to see in the shadows and burn anyone there.

OOC:  Jasper casts flaming sphere, summoning it 5' south and 30' east of his current position.  if it illuminates an archer, he'll roll the sphere into them.  If not, he'll roll it 30' further east in hopes of hitting or illuminating one.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon doesn't hesitate.  He charges into the room after the three fleeing warriors.  He aims directly for the orc.  Hoping to eliminate his first opponent with a single blow, he shifts his weight, swinging his greatsword with awesome force.
_
OOC:  Use 2 BAB w/power attack, to add +4 dmg w/his two handed weapon.  +6(+8 if charging)2d6+13.  AC:  14 (12 if charging)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Solomon continue his rampage and charges on the defiant orc. He sprints the 25' feet between him and his opponent and strikes the Orc as hard as he can (roll 16+8;dmg 5+3+13) The orc deeply wounded by the blow falls on the ground. Solomon's attack didn't gave him a chance.

No one sees the second archer

After a quick incantation a 5' flaming ball appears on the ground where Jasper indicated. The light of the sphere reveals the two halfling about 15' farther away. They are both slowly closing on Jasper and Oculus. 

O2, still figthing with Trolm, tries to break the up to now perfect defense of Trolm. (roll 23-4;dmg 8) For a few second Trolm looses sight of the orc, who strikes him on the side of the head. Trolm doesn't fall, blood starts dripping from his head. The blow while visibely injurying the soldier doesn't seems to have an effect on his concentration. 

Dai closes on the guard and launches a series of deadly attack on the closest militian. (roll 19+4;17+4 ;dmg 1+3+7, 2+5+7) caught off guard by Dai's quickness the soldier can't do anything against Dai's attack. Dai kills the men with a beautifull combination of attack, breaking his opponent rib cage with a blow to the chest and killing him on the spot with the follow through to the head.

Oculus still not fully recovered gets inside the room to get cover from the sniper.

The other guards fighting Trolm seeing how easily his friend was killed by Dai. Leaves the orc to fight Trolm and head for the southern door. 

F=furniture
J=Jraq
T=Trolm
So=Solomon
D=Dai
Ja=Jasper
Oc=Oculus
E = Equipment
w=water
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
.....................................Ja.......................................H1
..................................................................Fs...........H2 .
---------------------[..]-------------------------------------
..................-.............................[] ---->Forgot to mention that door earlier
..................[]..........OC.............F-
..................-...FFF....................F-
..................---------[]------------
..................-.........J...D..T..........-
..................-..................O2.......-
..................-..............................- those were practicing combat.
..................-....EEE.. ..................-
????-----------.............................-
????????????.......EEE......EE....EE.....-
???????????...................................-
???????????.........EEE.So..EE....EE.....-
??????????????...............................-
??????????????........G1....FF..FFF..FF.-
??????????????-----[]----C---C---G6 - 
...................|...............................|
...................|.BBf..So............G4fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBfG5.....fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf.....................fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................[].........................fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf.....................fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf.....................fBB.|
....................----------[-]-----------
Round 4
Init
Jraq 21
G5 19
small archer 1 19 
Trolm 17
G4 12
G6 11
Solomon 5+2
small archer 2 7 (Oculus can only assume there is a second archer)
Jasper 5+1 
O2 6
Dai 2+3
Oculus 2+2
G1 3

Jraq approaches the orc by behind and flank him with Trolm. "Your little friend abandon you, who's laughing now" The orc visibely unable to properly defend himself against two opponents is an easy target for Jraq longsword. (roll 21;dmg 10) The swords strikes the stomach but the orc is still standing but is visibely affected by the blow. 

G5 draw his sword and attack Solomon. "This will be your tomb my friend nobody will ever be looking for you. Here no law will save you"
After a few exchange of blow, The soldier longsword (roll 20;dmg 7) slashes Solomon arms deeply.

The archer seeing that the sphere blew his covered quickly aims at Jasper and shoots an arrow. (roll 18;dmg 3) the arrow barely scratches Jasper's legs. The halfling then turns and starts to flee. 

Trolm taking advantage that his opponent is destabilised from his compagnion blow, strike the orc (roll 11 in the head, but the Orc in a desperate action dodges the soldier attack. 

G4 also rushes on Solomon on the right of his friend. Solomon raging tries to fend off the attack from his two enemy as much as he can. (roll 9) His effort are rewarded and none of the attack from his second opponent are able to land effectively. 

G6 having loosing sight of Solomon but noticing how effectively Dai is fighting aim his second arrow at him. (roll 8) Dai can hear the metal head of the quarrel bang on the wall behind him. 

Solomon now at (4+6rage)
Dai at 11
Jasper at 12
Oculus at 5
Trolm 8dmg


----------



## silentspace (Mar 3, 2005)

_Jasper, watch out! Snipers!!! _  Oculus coughs and sputters as the healing potion works its magic. He sees Jasper casting a flaming sphere at the snipers as he crawls around the corner for safety. Getting a scroll from his pouch he casts mage armor on himself as he peeks into the next room. "Jraq! We need you here!"

_We're not going to let those snipers get away_, Oculus thinks.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon, though raging, is still calm enough to remember the fighting advice Lieutenant Marcus had given him in his militia training.  When fighting two or more opponents, try to line them up to avoid getting flanked.  Solomon tries to do just that, taking a 5 foot step to put his back to the wall and attacks G4.

_OOC:  I actually can't tell exactly Solmon should go based on the map, but he'll try to avoid getting flanked.  He'll put one BAB to his power attack, giving him +7 2d6 +9 with his greatsword.  Also, I'm not sure I follow the HP thing.  Is Solomon down to 4 hps?  Did you take into account the two cure spells Oculon cast?_


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Dai will circle around behind Trolm to place the orc between him and the crossbowman who just shot at him, his quarterstaff sweeping in to strike the orc as he moves.









*OOC:*


Want cover from the Orc unless I drop him.  Shillelagh'd Staff +6 melee (2d6+5dmg, +7 vs. humans)


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper devotes his concentration completely to his spells, trying to stop the people that injured himself and his friend.

OOC: Jasper directs the flaming sphere onto sniper #2 again, the fires another magic missile from the wand at him.  If at any point the sniper goes down, he'll redirect his attention to the other one, or stop attacking if he cant.


AC 11
HP 12/15


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 6, 2005)

Update for last round

The flaming sphere rolls towards the injured halfling (reflex save 17) but the small fellow is quick enough to dodge it. 

----
(OOC Solomon is now at 10hp, 4hp+6hp from rage constitution boost and yes I took into account the healing. Also for BBf its BB is bed and f is the coffer found in front of it )
Solomon engaged in heavy fighting against the two militian is able to swing the heavy blade (roll 14+7; dmg 6+4+9) at the neck of the first militian. The blow is so powerfull that it decapitates the soldier.

The archer fires an arrow at Jasper and starts retreating down the sewers. (roll 16;dmg 1) Jasper dodges the arrow in a last ditch effort (OOC all HP loss don't have to result in actual injury, they also represent a certain amount of skill/luck in my game)

Jasper now kneeling from his attempt to dodge the arrow redirect the ball of fire with one hand and fires an semi translucid magical missile from the other holding the wand. 

The ball of fires accelerate towards the running halfling, (roll nat 20) but again he is quick enough to dodge it, as he is rolling on the ground to dodge the ball of fire, the energy missile strikes him in the chests (dmg 3+1) He stands back up, smokes coming out of his body where the missile hits, seriously injured he continues his escape. 

Dai closes on the Orc to use him as cover and benefiting from Trolm attack to distract the orc he strikes him with his staff, heading for the head (roll 8+6 ; dmg 2+4+5) that's enough to down the already injured orc. The orc falls on the ground, his respiration seems to becomes extremely difficult (OOC his uncouscious bleeding to death)

Oculus cast a mage armor on himself and go get Jraq. 

G1: The Militian seeing Solomon concentrated on the last militian, charges on him hopping to pin him down by bull rushing him. Solomon very concentrated on the first militian, still notices the second one charging at him like a mad man unarmed, barely looking at him and almost instinctively he swings his sword in his direction (AoO 11+7;dmg 5+5+9) The militian falls instantanously, killed on the spot by the deadly blow. Not even loosing a fraction of a second Solomon continue his fencing with the last militian. 
F=furniture
J=Jraq
T=Trolm
So=Solomon
D=Dai
Ja=Jasper
Oc=Oculus
E = Equipment
w=water
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
.....................................Ja........... ............................H1
.................................................. .............................FsH2 .
---------------------[..]-------------------------------------
..................-.............................[] ---->Forgot to mention that door earlier
..................[]..........OC.............F-
..................-...FFF....................F-
..................---------[]------------
..................-.........J...D..T..........-
..................-..............................-
..................-..............................- those were practicing combat.
..................-....EEE.. ..................-
????-----------.............................-
????????????.......EEE......EE....EE.....-
???????????...................................-
???????????.........EEE......EE....EE.....-
??????????????...............................-
??????????????...............FF..FFF..FF.-
??????????????-----[]----C---C---G6 - 
...................|.............................. .|
...................|.BBf..SoG4.............fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf.....................fBB.| 
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................[].........................fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf.....................fBB.| 
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf........BBf.........fBB.|
...................|.BBf.....................fBB.| 
....................----------[-]-----------
Round 5
Init
Jraq 21
small archer 1 19 
Trolm 17
G4 12
G6 11
Solomon 5+2
small archer 2 7 (Oculus can only assume there is a second archer)
Jasper 5+1 
O2 6
Dai 2+3
Oculus 2+2


Jraq hearing Oculus cry for help dashes back out of the room and following his instruction get out of the second room towards the sewers, he then dashes in the sewer towards the two halfling. 

The halfling now seeing an angry human after him tries to outrun him as fast as he can turning left towards the passage leading to the temple.

Trolm heads towards the dormitory to help Solomon. "Solomon, I am coming, hold him for a few second."

The soldiers facing Solomon steps back and drop his weapon. "Hey, Hey Solomon no need to kill me, How good is gold if I am not alive to spend it. 

G6:The soldier in the corner armed with the crossbow drops it as he sees the orc fall on the ground. He then places his hand behind his head and shouts "I surrender, please spare my life"

Solomon is too pumped up to see the extreme fear in the eyes of his opponent G4.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

_OOC:  HPs damage need not be an actual hit.  I totally agree Dark master.  I like your descriptions._

Solomon tries to contol his rage.  He takes a breath, glancing around the room to verify no more opponents threaten him.  Then he reaches his hand out to seize the surrendering militiaman.  "You are our captive.  You will come with us and tell us what you know.  For this, you will not be harmed."  Solomon then pulls him back into the room where the others are.  Trolm, thank's for your help, but there are none left alive, except this one."


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper presses his advantage, trying to take down the two halflings before they can escape.

OOC: Jasper will fire another magic missile at the 2nd sniper.  Then he'll send the sphere after the same one if he's still up, or the other sniper if he's not.  If the sphere isn't close enough to hit them, he'll move 30' towards them instead.

AC 11
HP 11/15


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

Dai moves over the crossbowman, kicking the crossbow away from him, he points to the ground, "git down, no tricks."  He's prepared to bludgeon the man into unconsciousness, but he won't strike with lethal force unless the man tries to sneakily stab him or something.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 10, 2005)

As Solomon seize the militian, he looks at him and begs him for mercy. "Solomon, please don't kill me. I didn't participate in the massacre. The captain offered me 75gp/month to follow him. That 3 times our salary at the militia. I didn't know they would kill the entire village, He said Councellor Uder needed a special force to help him in a mission ordered by the King himself. (sense motive xxx) Solomon, his body still calming down, has a feeling that the men is telling the thruth. 

As he talks the men falls on his knee, starts to cry and holds his hand together as he begs for his mercy. 

The halfling in the sewer is still trying to escape the rolling ball of fire. 

Jasper invokes another missile and let it go on the running halfling who was about to dissapears at corner of the sewer. The bolt crosses the distance silently but swiftly hitting the halfling again in the chest (dmg 4+1) The bolt goes through his small body without a sound. As the energy dissipates in his body he falls on the ground his little body smoking. 

Jasper redirect the ball towards the second halfling with his left hand. The ball (reflex 11) Jasper calculated the trajectory perfectly and the ball hits the small creature. For a few seconds the halfling is completly immerged in the ball of fire (dmg 3+3). The halfling continue his run, his body and cloth still burning.

Dai crosses the room with amazing speed and kicks the men crossbow. As he shouts his order to the militian he drops on the ground his hand behind his head. "Whatever Devil you are, please spare my life. I am a simple soldier"

Oculus lead Jraq outside in the sewers and points in the direction of the sewers.

Jraq starts running after the halfling at full speed. 

The still burning halfling seeing the human running, the fireball approaching and knowing what the wizard can do with his wand, turns back drop his bow and raises his hand in the air. He stays there silent with a cold expression waiting for his faith.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon nods wordlessly at the man.  He allows his own breathing to slow, attempting to transtion seemlessly to his normal state.  He pushes the man back into the larger room where Dai is.  "We have a prisoner here.  Oculon, he is yours."


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

As his flaming sphere winks out of existence, Jasper casts light on one of Jraq's swords so he can round up the halfling.  Then he slumps against the wall.

_ I did it.  I wonder if I killed that fallen halfling.  _He pointedly looks at the ground as he starts feeling queasy.  _I don't want to go in that room.  It's probably a bloody mess. _


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 14, 2005)

Jraq approaches cautiously the halfling, who looks at him with distrust. Jraq uses his sword to threathen the halfling who follows him back to Jasper. As he approaches Jasper, he starts noticing in the halfling face a great deal of sadness. The halfling says with water in his eyes "Evil wizard, you killed my brother. You are a bloody murderer"

Jraq getting impatient grabs him by the arm "Enough!!" still threatning him with his bloody dripping blade.

----

Dai and Solomon brings back there prisoners in the center of the training room for Oculus to interrogates them. The two men visibely scared of dying don't attempt anything and follow them silently.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"You companion, may he rot."  Solomon pauses to spit on a nearby corpse.  "Said that you had killed 'her'.  Of whom did he speak?  What have you been doing down here?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 16, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jraq approaches cautiously the halfling, who looks at him with distrust. Jraq uses his sword to threathen the halfling who follows him back to Jasper. As he approaches Jasper, he starts noticing in the halfling face a great deal of sadness. The halfling says with water in his eyes "Evil wizard, you killed my brother. You are a bloody murderer"
> 
> Jraq getting impatient grabs him by the arm "Enough!!" still threatning him with his bloody dripping blade.




Me?  You shot my friend in the back!  Jasper gets to his feet glares  at the halflinfg as he goes by.  

Once the halfling is gone though, he returns to staring at the flloor.  _I did kill him.  It was so easy too, I didn't even think about it.  But he attacked me!  I'm not a murderer._


----------



## silentspace (Mar 16, 2005)

_Truly, Jasper is a great wizard! He far surpasses me in arcane power._

Oculus smiles at his old friend "I'm sorry I couldn't warn you about the rogues, I was too busy bleeding to death!"  he chuckles. "Thank you for saving my life, old friend." And turning to Jraq, "And good work, my new friend"



			
				halfling rogue said:
			
		

> The halfling says with water in his eyes "Evil wizard, you killed my brother. You are a bloody murderer"




Oculus studies the halfling for a moment [Sense Motive +2. If it looks like Jasper is also sensing motive, he will make this an Aid Another check, telling Jasper what he senses]. Oculus will whisper, hopefully out of hearing range, in the Celestial tongue "Jasper, could he be an enemy of our enemy?  How about you question him out here in the sewers, and I'll question the captured guard inside, and we can compare notes?"   

Moving back into the guard room, Oculus approaches the captured militian. _Too bad a Charm won't work here, as we've already attacked him. _ 



			
				captured militian said:
			
		

> "Whatever Devil you are, please spare my life. I am a simple soldier"




Oculus chuckles to himself. _So ironic! The halfling thinks of us as evil, and this militian thinks Dai a Devil! _ Oculus puts a hand on the big southerner's shoulder. "Good work, Devil"  

Then he turns to Solomon, who's talking to the other captive.



			
				Solomon said:
			
		

> "You are our captive. You will come with us and tell us what you know. For this, you will not be harmed." Solomon then pulls him back into the room where the others are. Trolm, thank's for your help, but there are none left alive, except this one."




"Ah Solomon, I think we should call you Solomon the Merciful. But I hardly think we need to keep them both alive. After all, we've got two of them. Plus the other two outside."

Seeing them visibly scared of dying, Oculus ignores them both for a moment to sweat. _Let them realize how insignificant they are. _ Gesturing to Trolm, he says "Let's see if we can round up some rope or manacles, we'll need them if we want to keep one of them alive as a prisoner. And some clean guard outfits too." They spend a few rounds searching the rooms quickly [Search +4] as the guards sweat.

Once they are all in clean guard outfits, Oculus will return to the prisoners. Taking a sheet of paper and ink from his bag, he'll place it in front of them on the floor. "Now, draw us a map of this place, and tell us everything you know. Every defense and trap, and where your bosses are."  Depending on how the interrogation goes, and how much the militians seem to know, Oculus will ask deeper questions, such as additional information on their leaders, their allies and enemies, their plans, any weaknesses they might have, etc. If the interrogation goes poorly, he will attempt to charm one of them, the one he thinks might have a weaker will.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

Dai, noticing that Oculus is calling him the devil, decides to play it up, he leers down at the militian at his feet.  "Ya be shur'n dat I git' dis one when ur dun'," he says trying to play along.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon is a bit taken aback by Oculon's approach.  Not knowing the wizard well, he's not sure if he's bluffing or not.  In any case, feeling the interrogation is in good hands, Solomon hleps out as requested.  He makes sure all the doors are locked which lead further into the complex.  If they cannot be locked, he'll push some lockers or chairs in front of them.  While he's at it, he'll check the lockers and chests for valuables.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

OOC Jasper had a sense motive already

Oculus feels that the halfling really seems to be saddened by the death of his brother. 

The halfling looks at the soldier with his eyes full of water as if he was a monster. Jraq doesn't even react. Apart from the nods to acknowledge Oculus remark Jraq doesn't display any emotion, keeping an arm on the halfling and the other on his blade which threathen the little men neck. 

OOC Oculus Intimidate roll 17-1+2circumstancial

Oculus little game has quite an effect on the militian inside. As he searches a few of the beds and chest he finds a bit of everything, ropes, manacle, torches, lanterns, various personal effects, 5gp, 12sp, 9cp, in the first [search roll 16+4, 10+4, 7+4, 2+4, 5+4] 3 beds and chests.  

The group uses the rope and manacles to secure the three guards. 

As Oculus searches the room he can hear the guards pleading for their lives. 

The militian near Dai, is on his knee loocking on the ground, he seems scares to look at Dai.

Solomon locks the various doors around, they all have a simple but efficient lock on them. They probably wouldn't resist an experiment robber but they should at least slow him down a few seconds.

Solomon (search 6+1) searches the various pieces of furniture in the entrance. He tries to push them and realises that the boxes are really heavy as he opens them he notices that they are filled with various weapons and armor. Quickly glancing at them it's hard to say if there are any of particular interest.

All this takes about 4 minutes. Jraq, Trolm and Jasper entered in the militian lair with their prisoner and they are now with Solomon in the first room. The halfling his eyes filled with water doesn't say a word. He can be heard sniffing.

Oculus after securing the two militians comes back to complete his interrogation. 

The militian shaking as he answers "Please don't kill us, I will tell you everything I know. There are two doors in the armory the one on the right leads to the washroom, the one on the left to the kitchen. He points to the door on the right of the dormitory  here you have the cafeteria and behind me the large door leads to Mok-Mok and his lieutnant's offices and bedrooms. 

He his the in charge of the organisation's warriors. He currently only have one lieutnant a large and scary Orc wearing a funny yellow hat.  He nervously smiles as he says that. Answering Solomon's question "I don't know why he said she was killed, It's true that Jessica and her father were here, but we didn't kill them. They left, armed and feet chained, this morning to an unknown destination. I suspect that they were put either put on a boat with the orc mercenaries or were brought deeper in the sewer to the Master. I was never allowed to go deeper in the sewer only Mok-Mok, his lieutnant, a few orcs, Captain Drommund(OOC do not confuse with Farimond here), Gror and his mysterious friends were allowed.  

Be carefull if you go in Mok-Mok's quarter they are traped but I don't know where. That all I know, Great wizard, please spare my humble life and the one of my friend here. 

Oh one last thing, you shouldn't stay here too long, because they will probably kill you on the spot when they are back from their raid on the old wizard house.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2005)

*Solomon*

"Your uncle Joe, Jasper!  They're raiding his house!  We must go to his aid.  Let us hope he had already sent his family into the country as I asked, and that his house is magically protected."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 17, 2005)

If the search took four minutes, I hope that would have been enough time for Jasper to question the halfling too?

Oculus also made his comment to Jasper (about maybe the halfling being an enemy of our enemy) in Celestial, in the hopes that the halfling, even if he overheard, wouldn't understand. Does Jraq speak Celestial?

Also, a couple questions - it is still the morning, no? So when they said they took Jessica to the boat that means it was very recent?

And also, about the king... do we know anything about him?

"Mok-mok and his lieutenant went on the raid? They are not here now? And who is the master? And where is he located?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

OOC I wanted to give a chance to Kangaxx to role play a bit with the halfling. I was waiting for his qestions to continue his scene.

In the temple it's currently a tad before noon. 
Yes you know a lot of things about the King, do you have specific questions?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon eyes the captive and the dead halfling.  Are either the one who accosted him behind the temple on the previous day.

"I am still sorely wounded _(4 hps, right?).  _ Does anyone have any curative powers left?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 18, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> _Truly, Jasper is a great wizard! He far surpasses me in arcane power._
> 
> Oculus smiles at his old friend "I'm sorry I couldn't warn you about the rogues, I was too busy bleeding to death!"  he chuckles. "Thank you for saving my life, old friend." And turning to Jraq, "And good work, my new friend"
> 
> ...




Jasper replies in celestial; "I will see what I can learn."  

He spends a few moments gathering his thoughts and deciding what to say before speaking to the halfling again.  "I am sorry about your brother.  I'm sorry that anyone had to die for this ridiculous scheme of Uder's.  But you should know why I'm here.  These people you are working with, they murdered my parents a few days ago, along with many of my friends.  They truly are ruthless cold-blooded killers, and we need to stop them before they kill more innocent civilians...  so I want to know anything you can tell me about them.  How long have they been here?  Who are their leaders?  Where are they now?"

OOC:  When Jasper hears that his uncle's house is being attacked, he will forget all about asking questions and urge the group to leave immediately.  But I'm assuming that hasn't happened yet.

Sense Motive +7


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

The halfling continues to cry after Jasper allegation. He doesn't answer any questions, simply increasing the intensity of his lamentation when Jasper pronouces the work killer, kill, murder and so on. 

OOC I already roll sense motive, but I will allow a second roll, since I assume you really try to focus on him now

Jasper now able to fully observes him. Is really under the impression that the little halfling is playing a game, trying to destabilise him. He obviously noticed how Jasper was uncomfortable with the death of the other halfling and now is trying to play on his sensibility. 

OOC I will let Jasper act on this new information before he hears the news about the attack. 

----

Solomon doesn't recognise any of the halfling.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

The soldier looks at Oculus and answers "His lieutnant are part of the raid, I doubt Mok-Mok is with them he never leaves the sewer during the day. I don't know the Master, I never saw him. He is the leader of the organisation and his underground castle is an old burried ruin of the old city around which the sewer of Mornonas was build. 

OOC Knowledge history (roll 11+9) 

Oculus remembers learning about the old elven city of Gr'rag. What the men says is true. When the human pushed back the elven resistance in the eastern province, in their madness they destroyed most of their city and rebuilded theirs on top of them, but that happen such a long time ago that there aren't any elves around still alive to tell the story. He also remembers one of his teacher showing them millenium old card protected in magical case displaying maps of the various old city. He also remembers hearing about sewer construction plan stored in the archive of the library.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 20, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The halfling continues to cry after Jasper allegation. He doesn't answer any questions, simply increasing the intensity of his lamentation when Jasper pronouces the work killer, kill, murder and so on.
> 
> OOC I already roll sense motive, but I will allow a second roll, since I assume you really try to focus on him now
> 
> ...




_He's not.. acting right.  If he was some innocent they hired, he'd want to tell me this information.  Well, I'll let him sit until he's done with this crying nonsense and then see what explanation he can come up with.  _ "Keep an eye on him." Jasper says to Jraq, before moving into the next room to see if his companions are having more luck.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 20, 2005)

Jraq continues to threathen the tied halfling. Seeing that his little performance had no effect on the young wizard the halfling stops it as Jasper leaves the room. Jasper hears him say something to Jraq but can't quite understand what he said. (listen 13+1).

Jraq doesn't react and continue his watch.

As Jasper enters the room he hears about his uncle house being the target of a raid.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 21, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

"He's talking about Joe!  We have to go right now.  If anything happened to him.."  Jasper trails off, but the urgency in his voice is still obvious.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon sighs.  "Yes.  We owe Joe much.  And his is only involved because of us."  His gaze strays towards the doors leading deeper into the compound.  "We must try to help him.  And then we must return.  There are innocent people captive here.  We are too weak to continue now.  I have a plan.  But for now, let us make haste."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 21, 2005)

Oculus is ready to go.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Let's head back the way we came in.  And throw the bridge into the pit after we cross over.  We'll then have to redon our disguises, unfortunately, to return to Joe's house.  As for the prisoners...the pit?"


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 22, 2005)

Dai lets the rest of them decide the main course of things, he gives the prisoners a glare, like a cat playing with it's prey, but goes through some of the lockers more thoroughly until they are ready to leave or move on.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 22, 2005)

Dai carefully looks inside the weapon lockers while the others are performing their interrogation. (search roll 19 DC5) Dai notices hangned in one of the weapon locker the mercurial great sword of Telic. He approaches and notice his Ratan staff and his two kama stored nearby. Going through the weapons and notices a few that seems to be more than ordinary weapons, either by their fine craftmanship, the quality of the metal and wood used and the amount of work that was put in little details.

He also notices a lot of small sized weapons and a few large sized weapon in the arsenal. Their collection seems interesting and contains many type of ranged and melee weapon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

Dai picks up his weapons

OOC if any of you wish to search the box more carefully just let me know

The group heads back with their prisoner in the sewer, climb back up in the tunnel leading to the temple. They activate the trap and slowly drops the prisoner in it. As they reach the bottom of the pit, Solomon slowly closes back the trap. You all notice that the door seems to absorb sound quite effectively and it might take a while before these guy can be found. You put the improvised bridge on the trap and all crosses it. 

The group head back towards the temple and Dai and Solomon puts back their disguise. 

As they get outside the temple, the sun is now very high in the sky, and the streets are filled with worker probably on their lunch break. The group use this to his advantage and hide among the crowd. They rushes towards university part of the town in the south and get there almost 30 minutes later. As they approaches Uncle
Joe's house they notice that something is burning approximatly where his house is located. 

As they finally gets there they notice a bunch of voluntary firefighter trying to extinguish the fire. From their look and they way they are dressed most of them seems to be student and local merchant. Water seems to be provided by a large vehicule pushed by two horses from which various hoses seems to be connected. Water is seen flowing with a lot of pressure from each of them. Sitting on top of the cart a men dressed as a wizards seems to be coordinating the activity of the others. 

Uncle Joe's house is heavily burning and a large crowd of curious is around looking at the scene.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Oculus will sweep the equipment with Detect Magic before leaving, taking anything that looks valuable.

* * *

Oculus quickly approaches the wizard and asks what is happening, and if they got everyone out safely. [Diplomacy +5 if necessary]


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

Dai thankful to have his rattan-staff and kama back, picks up the greatsword of Telic, "it deserve more than 'dis place."  He'll take a cloak off of one of the bodies or from a rack or where ever (one that isn't bloody) and wrap it till the greatsword looks just like an long bundle.









*OOC:*


What weapons are of higher quality? Just cause we might take some extras.







Dai stands back from the burning house as Oculus approaches the wizard, he's never seen such a contraption that spews out water in such a manner before.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2005)

*solomon Kreel*

As usual, Solomon leaves the talking to others.  He splits from the group and, touching Dai on the shoulder to encourage him to follow, begins to circle the house.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

Dai nods and follows with Solomon.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 24, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper pushes his way through the spectators and rushes to the water wagon, or anyone he notices that looks to be in charge.  "What happened here?  Where are the Conrads?!"


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

((ooc: Hey all. Back again. I've done a quick read. Glad to see you all survived. Nice going.))


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

OOC good to have you back doghead, it was a perfect timing.
In the sewer

Oculus concentrates on the locker and two large chest that weren't open yet. He feels some magic in the room. He locates a magic heavy steel shield in the coffer and a magical banded mail among a bunch of armors carefully stored in the chest. 

He locates the following magical weapons in the lockers. 
Dwarven War Axe
Dagger
Kama

He also detect in the chest 

2 potions indentified as healing potion
and a small pearl carefully wrapped in a small box

Dai noticed the magical weapons as of interest and the following others
Throwing axe
Composite longbow which seems extremely hard to pull
Nicely carved spear wich seems amazingly sharp
A beautifull large barbarian greataxe
3 well balanced small dagger
a well balanced heavy mace with four dragon face stuck togheter making the ball used to strike.


------------
As Xavier get out of his room he hears far away a voice with a strong northern accent. He recognises the dwarven captain that escorted him this morning. 

"Sir Roces, I am so glad to catch you. The Baron mentioned that you would be part of tomorrow's operation in Prumen. The commander is interested in meeting you. She is currently sparring with the soldier in near the Baron's garden. Are you free to meet her now?

The dwarf politely asks Xavier. Conscient of his rank he wouldn't want to offend the young noble.

------

Oculus and Jasper slowly approaches the men standing on top of the cart. He seems to be the one coordinating the activities of the others. He keeps on shouting orders around and doesn't notice them approaching. The men is a small blond human about 30 years old without much hair left on the top of his head. He is dressed in a university professor robe. 

Both Jasper and Oculus already saw him on the campus but they don't know him that much. Seeing him on campus they could never had guessed how determined and directive he could be. 

Both Jraq and Trolm stays a little bit behind protecting the two wizards. 

As they both question him. He pauses for a second and looks at them (Diplomacy 17+5). He then tells them while keeping his eyes on the action "I don't have much time young men. We don't know if there are or were people inside Master Conrad houses. Wait .... No put it on the right aim at the lower window, Ok good... All we know is that this fire is abnormaly powerfull, perhaps an experiment gone wrong. For now I we don't know much more, Sorry He then refocus on the activity around and continue to shouts his orders.

Dai and Solomon still disguised as wizards start to circle the block of large townhouse. (search; spot Solomon 13+1;13+7 Dai 20;18+2)

As they circle around the block (The block is made of 10 large houses splited in two lines of 5 houses with their relatively large backyard touching each other. Each Backyard is walled by a 7' cement fence. Small spear head are also placed on top of it to prevent burglar from easily climbing them. 

Dai and Solomon notice an unproperly closed man hole on the small back alley between two blocks of Townhouse. As they approaches it, Dai notices very small drops of blood. They seems to be coming from the fence. If the attacker used that way they had to cross the neighboor courtyard before accessing Joe's house(Since it's the second houses from their position). Dai also notices a small yellow feather stuck in a spear head on the fence. 

(Survival 9+7)Solomon looking around notices also the footsteps of several humanoids. He follows them and they lead to the fence. He also notices a bit of almost dry mud on the walls of the fence. It didn't rain and there don't seems to be any pool of water around. So whoever climbed that fence probably wet his feet in the sewers. The mud on the ground is not completly dry and with the spring sun right above their head Solomon estimates that they were made less than an hour ago.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon examines the footprints.  Does it appear that they lead back into the manhole?  If not, that would indicate the attackers might still be in the house.  Would it be suicide to enter the house?  It is blazing like a bonfire all over?  Did Joe give any indication that he intended to comply with Solomon's request to take his family out of town?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

The footsteps are going in and out of the manhole. It would be suicide to enter the house now. The fire is incredibly strong flames are literaly covering the structure of the house.

Solomon doesn't see any sign indicating that the wizard and his family left the house prior to the attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon takes the yellow feather, and turns to Dai.  "We are in no condition to pursue them now.  The sewers are seldom used, I suspect, and not exposed to the elements.  I may be able to pick up the trail tomorrow.  Come, let us return to the others.  There is nothing we can do here now."

Solomon returns to the front to find his friends.  He approaches Jasper and lays his large hand on the smaller man's shoulder.  Jasper has already lost his parents.  Now he has lost his uncle.  And more than his uncle.  His mentor.  And the owner of their only safe house in Mornonas.  "He may have escaped, Jasper.  Perhaps he had already left with his family.  We can't go in now.  We must find another place to go."


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Sir Roces, I am so glad to catch you. The Baron mentioned that you would be part of tomorrow's operation in Prumen. The commander is interested in meeting you. She is currently sparring with the soldier in near the Baron's garden. Are you free to meet her now?"




Xavier pauses for a moment. _Blast it. I'm never going to get to find out what was going on at the old church._ But the old church was never really a priority. Indeed, the church elders only tagged it on to the mission after he asked about it. Or to be accurate, after he asked to be allowed to look into it. Xavier considers the ravings of young Master Conrad. He is tempted to believe that the young man believes the tale he told Xavier. But Xavier finds that hard to gel with the lack of any evidence of anything, and the Baron's lack of interest in the matter. The Baron, it strikes Xavier, is not a man to ignore trouble brewing in his city.

_On the other hand, young Master Conrad did indicate that the events he outlined began in Pruman. Perhaps it might be worthwhile to meet the Commander now and see what I can learn about what's happening in Pruman._

Still worried by a vague sense of unease, Xavier agress to accompany the Captain and meet with the Commander. He is also intrigued by the fact that the Commander is a woman. Despite all the negative things that Xavier has heard about the Baron, Xavier finds himself increasingly impressed by the man's willingness to throw traditional role models on their head. Xavier suspects that the Commander will also prove to be most capable.

"After you Captain," Xavier says with a polite bow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

The dwarf seems happy that Xavier accepted his offer. He politely asks the noble to follow him. As they walk along the hall, the dwarf starts telling his war story and continually tries to impress Xavier with his prowess. They get outside in the Baron's garden. The sun now almost at his highest points of the day reflects on the perfectly green grass of the garden. A large fountain is set in the middle of it surrounded by various trees and bushes. All of them perfectly cut and maintained. 

The walk on a stone alley behind the fountain. Xavier notices the statue of a beautifull women spraying the water in the air on top of the fountain. They both get slightly wet from the wind spraying the water back at them. 

They then approache a wooden door placed in between 8' bushes. Behind he can hear the sounds of warrior practicing. It reminds him his years of training with his father officers. The open the door.

The environement is very different from the garden. A large area of dirt filled with various pieces of equipment for practicing combat is in front of him. The large area is surrounded by a fence. Many soldiers are lying on it observing the other practicing. Most of the men lying on the fence seems completly exhausted. 

In the center soldier are practicing melee combat, archery and cavalery charges. Xavier is quickly able to tell that these mens seems well trained. In the center of the field a imposing figure wearing a full plate with the colors of Mergovia and the baron is showing basic combat training to what seems young recruits. She is still wearing her helmet so Xavier can't see her face. He notices a large black braid of her in her back. I goes down to her lower back.

The dwarven captain points the figure and says "Her name is Talisha, she is the Baron field commander. Don't be scared by her ways, she has a very strange but effective way to give orders. As you will see her knowledge of field tactics is quite impressing.

As Xavier closes on the group he notice (sense motive roll 14 +6) that the young recuits seems terified by the women. 

The captain announces Xavier arrival. She pauses for a moment turns and lift the door in front of her helmet. Xavier notices that she is an half-orc, She has rather nice traits for an half-orc. She is about 6'3'' and must be close to 240 pounds. The armor is so big that Xavier has a hard time beleiving her body is actually filling it. Her eyes looks at Xavier in a way he was never looked at before, her eyes alone makes him feel uncomfortable. She is wearing thick black make up around the eyes that makes her look even more scary. 

She looks at the young noble size. "So you are another one of those noble who thinks they can fight. She approaches him her magnificent bastard sword in the hand. Xavier can notice a lot of straight line mark on the handle of the sword and the begining of the blade. Xavier can't tell what she wants to do with it exactly. He feels that she could just decide to slash his neck with it."Tomorrow we aren't leaving for another of your organised touristic tour to the Southern beaches of Axyr. 

She grabs a sword lying on the ground and hands it to him. "I will make sure that no Mergovian blue blood is spilled without good reason"

As he grabs the sword she looks at him with a terrifying and challenging look "Our country needs young noble to rule it, not die stupidly on the field because they think that a few fencing class makes them great warrior. Prove me that bringning you is not a mistake." 

Somehow Xavier is scared but he also feels that her challenges empowers him, he has that feeling of wanting to demonstrates her his worth. (sense motive xxx+6) The lady do seems to have weird talent to lead.

OOC The last part is just Xavier's natural reaction towards the lady's comment. He is free to do as he wants and to think differently.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

OOC This post is about the items found. So it happened a bit before they left the sewers

Oculus looks at the pearl (knowledge arcana roll 2+10) but he is unable to identify it. But as he was manipulating it, he felt as his magical energy was somehow slightly boosted (OOC While touching the pearl he can cast another 1st level spell he previously prepared.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon turns to the others.  "Jraq, Trolm, Oculon, Jasper.  We need a place to stay.  Does anyone of you know of a safe house for us?  I'm not ready to leave Mononas yet.  If we can rest and heal for the night, we'll have much to do tomorrow."


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 26, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper looks on the verge of tears.  His voice has slightly fevered edge to it.  "A safehouse? So we can endanger yet another innocent person's life?  No, let's stay in the inn and hang a sign on the door announcing our presence.  

And we sent Karn here to be safe.  Heh..."  He trails off looking up at the smoke curling into the sky.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

Oculus had remained silent, waiting for his friend's reaction.  He wasn't sure if Jasper would want to rush into the burning house or not. If he did, Oculus was ready to rush in with him.



			
				Jasper said:
			
		

> Jasper looks on the verge of tears. His voice has slightly fevered edge to it. "A safehouse? So we can endanger yet another innocent person's life? No, let's stay in the inn and hang a sign on the door announcing our presence.
> 
> And we sent Karn here to be safe. Heh..." He trails off looking up at the smoke curling into the sky.




Oculus puts a hand on his friend's shoulder. "It was the safest place we knew of..." He looks around, unsure of what to do next.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2005)

*Solomon*

"Aye.  Karn.  The only adult eyewitness to the Prumen massacre.  Perhaps he did not return here.  We'll have to trust that he is able to look after himself.  Have we the money to stay at an inn?  We could pick a sleezy one by the docks.  That might provide anonymity."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

The wizard mounted on top of the cart, seeing the two young wizards slightly confused, adds "Don't worry young men, Once we finish with this fire I will personally investigate the cause of this fire. I will not let the local guard, who are simply too lazy, just put accident in their report. Joe is an important member of our community and he shouldn't be treated like that." The fire still blazing he quickly turn his attention back to it. 

The group leaves the area and heads towards the docks. At this time of the day the streets leading to the lower part of the city is very crowded and the group with 4 wizards (2real and 2 disguised) has no problem passing in front of the guard tower. The group walks for a few minutes in the dock and stops at the first inn they meet. They enter the door leading to what seems a miserable place. The River Frigate. The entrance is about 20' wide and 40' long with a simple circular stairs at the end. On the right of the corridor a few pieces of wood serves as an office. Behind the counter an elven looking male, with white hair and a very dark skin is sitting on a small chair is feet on the counter reading a leather bound book. Jasper and Oculus recognise him as a dark elf. Very uncommon in Mergovie, so uncommon that most people simply sees them as unusual elf. They also notice that not a lot of sun is entering what can be call the hall of the hotel. A few dark elf are known to live with the rest of the community and most of them don't create trouble. They are usually outcast from the underdark that decided to adapt to the way of live of the above ground race. 

OOC Basically no need to panic, the fact that is a dark elf doesn't mean automatically that he is part of a dark cult and that he should be killed on sight.

He doesn't even pay attention to the group when they enter. The place seems extremely badly maintained. It hasn't been repainted for years and a few rat hole can be seen in the walls. 

OOC Don't expect much more in this area unless you go to the golden lion or Kobold Sailor the two high profile adventurer Inn located in the port area. 

----

Jath and his half-brother Volandor'th lead their mother's caravan to the central area of the local market. They never been to Mornonas before and both don't know much about the area. The city seems clean and pretty well organised. Patrol can be seen at a regular interval and the people seems pretty calm and ordered. The road leading to the central market is fairly average like in any other town in this country, stores and Inn trying to lure the visitor. 

Both of them have been fairly quiet, their mother is rather mad about her failure yesterday night to lure the young noble in her bed, and they rather not disturb her. Last time it happened they got into all kind of problems and they rather not go through all these insults again. 

Once they reach the centre of the market, they both get down and starts preparing the caravan to stay here for a few days. They've been through this so many times that they don't even need to talk to each other to do the job, it is almost automatic. 

They quickly finishes looking at the villager around and commenting on the nice lady doing their grocery at the market. 

Jath job being complete, Volandor'th asks him if he wants to visit the city with him. As they are about to leave on University street (The big golden globe on the top of the highest tower is quite intriguing) Jath hears the sound of her mother calling him from inside the caravan. "Jath, come in I need to talk to you, got a little something to ask you"

Volandor'th looks at Jath with big eyes "Ho Ho looks like you are in trouble, brother. I'll wait for you five minutes if you want, after that I leave without you" The half-elf winks at Jath with a big smile on his face.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2005)

_OOC:  Thanks for keeping this moving, DM!_

Solomon approaches the dark elf, knowing nothing of his kind.  "We are 6.  We would like a place to stay for a couple days, preferably with some privacy.  We can pay up front."


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 29, 2005)

Dai keeps his dark skin out of sight, although at the sight of another dark skinned individual he almost slips off his hood to greet the elf, but as Solomon approaches he stays back.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

Jath quickly pulled his hair back and tied it and tried to clean himself up as best he could before entering his mother's tent. She had been brooding all morning, and Jath did now want to raise her ire by coming into her quarters looking anything but his best.

_~When one does not have the magic she does, it is harder to always look ones best...~_

Smiling in thanks to his brother, as Jath could care less that their fathers had been different men as well as different races, he knew that for the first part of the afternoon his brother would have a head start on both the city and the lovely ladies inside of it.

"There is no need to wait brother, besides, you need all the advantage you can get before I introduce myself properly to this wonderful city."

Still smiling, Jath turned and opened the door to his mother's wagon and took a step inside.

"You called for me mother?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier finds himself grinning as the Baron's commander lifts her face plate and he realises what she is. Despite himself he finds himself coming to respect this man who his father has often spoken so disparagingly about. For a moment, that old questions resurfaces - _How can things be so different?_. Baron Roces is generally a fairly astute judge of character usually. Something _is_ going on, but what it is, for the moment, eludes him completely. And for now it must wait. This lady is going to need Xavier's full attention.

Xavier flushes slightly at her jibes. But he bites his tongue, deciding that only actions are going to convince her otherwise. And he knows that she is trying to goad him - for angry fighters are bad fighters.

Xavier nods his head a fraction, but doesn't take his eyes off the commander. He takes the sword {1} and tests it's weight and balance, getting the feel of it and giving himself a moment to think. Odds are, he concludes, that she is going to beat the snot out of him. He has no illusions as to his skills, He is capable enough, but has been on the wrong end of a drubbing from older and more experienced members of his father's guard often enough to know that there is little substitute for the real thing. And his acutely conscious of how little he has seen of that. For a moment he considers asking for a shield, then dismisses the idea. Instead he steps back and takes a fighting stance.

"For Heironeous and Roces," he says quietly, steeling himself for what is to come, _and what the hell!_ and leaps forwards swinging the blade in a low upsweeping two handed strike.

((ooc: {1} I'm assuming that it a practice sword. 
* longsword +5 melee (1d8+1, 19-20x2) * AC 11, FF 10, T 11 * HP 22/22.))


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 29, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The wizard mounted on top of the cart, seeing the two young wizards slightly confused, adds "Don't worry young men, Once we finish with this fire I will personally investigate the cause of this fire. I will not let the local guard, who are simply too lazy, just put accident in their report. Joe is an important member of our community and he shouldn't be treated like that." The fire still blazing he quickly turn his attention back to it.




When the man finishes speaking, Jasper turns to his comrades again.  "I need to stay here and find out if.. find out where my family is.  Perhaps you could find a place for us to stay then send someone back for me."

Jasper will stay nearby until the fire is out, then go tell the wizard that he is Joe's nephew and wants to help investigate.  If the wizard seems reluctant he will say he has some spells that may help.  

OOC: Does Jasper know of any items that Joe or his wife usually kept on hand?  A wedding ring or a favored dagger perhaps?  If so he will try to focus on that item and use locate object when investigating.  

Sorry if I'm slowing things down, but Jasper isn't going to just walk away from his family's burning house.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 29, 2005)

[I was waiting to see how Jasper was going to resolve the drama with his uncle, Oculus would've stayed with his friend, if that's ok.]

Oculus turns to the wizard when things start to settle down a little. "How were you called to the fire? Are you part of the city's fire watch?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Seeing that the two wizard stays at Joe's house, Jraq and Trolm also stay to protect the two wizards. "Solomon, Dai, You prove more than once that you can defend yourself against them. We will stay to protect the wizard during their investigation"

Salomon and Dai leaves to get a room near in the port area. 

After about half an hour the group of voluntary firemen are finally able to extinguish the fire. The house has been completly destroyed. Only the Joe's secret room downstairs didn't burn the rest of the house is lost. 

The wizards goes down the apparatus and heads towards the ruins, followed by the two wizards. "A citizen saw the fire and who alerted a patrol, They started the alarm and since it was my day of duty I intervened. There is no full time firemen in Mornonas we are all voluntary members and we rotates shifts. Two wizard are available at all time to cover the university area. We are the only one able to activate the water cart.

He then walks among the ruins. "Hmmm, funny the basement seems unaffected, making me doubt that this was caused by an experiment that turns badly."

OOC One of the first thing student learn when they start their course is that experimenting in your house is illegal unless you own such a room to contain most of the accident. 

As Jasper tells him that he is the nephew he looks at him with a sad looks. "I hope they weren't there when this thing started" says the wizard without much confidence. 

When Jasper cast his find object spell, he nods in agreement. Jasper concentrate on his uncle wedding ban. He sees it since he is a young kid and have a fairly good mental image of it. After a 3 minutes of walking all around the house trying to cover as much area as possible Jasper can't detect anything. 

The wizard visibely curious asks Jasper "So ?"

------------

The elf slowly and calmy puts his book on the counter. He then slowly removes his feet from the counter, slowly stands up and replace his pants. He then removes a bit of dust from his jacket, quickly replaces his hair and look at the two strange wizards that just entered his establishement. 

"You need lodging for 6. That's 30 fractions (30cp) if you sleep in the communal room on the second, 1 drar if you want separate room and 1.2 drar if you also want the breakfeast tomorrow morning. I don't offer any dinner or supper.

The dark skinned elf price seems fair for the area. The elf continue to look curiously at the two fellow but doesn't ask any questions simply waiting for their answer.

-----
OOC The swords are actually real.

Xavier charges on the armored lady. attack 8+5 Xavier presses a strong attack but she blocks all his attack. Xavier quickly notices that the lady is not attacking yet, simply focussing all her effort on dodging his attack. Intrigued the soldier around stops their practice and surround them. Almost no sounds can be heard, but Xavier can feels all those eyes on him, perhaps judging him.

He continue to attack 13+5 again he is unsuccesfull. One of his attack was able to go through her defense but wasn't able to pierce her armor. As he beaten her, he could hear a Hooo coming from around. 

He continues to attack 10+5 again the half-orc is too quick for him, she dodges all attempts. 

another one 17+5, He continue to pushes his attack on her, this time is determination finally pays off. After making a very dangerous attack on her right, forcing her to move her weight sligthly off balance on the right, he quickly follows with an attack on the left and hit strongly on her armor. (dmg 6+1) the blow doesn't go through the armor but obviously hurted her. 

A bit anoyed by the human succesfull attack she counterattacks. (roll 14;dmg 10) still tilted by the pain she lifts her sword in the air and quickly strikes at the paladin. In a desperate move Xavier raises his sword to block the devastating attack. As the metal of his blade blocks hers, Xavier feels an incredible tension in his wrists. He reposition himself but he can feel a strong pain in his wrist, He moved too quickly and didn't had time to properly position his arm to correctly absorb the impact. The half-orc seems somehow impressed by the paladin's quickness, most ordinary soldier wouldn't have been able to be still standing after such an attack. 

Xavier taking advantage of the half-orc moment of hesitation charges on her again. 10+5, but he strikes her armor without any results. 

Talisha steps back and raises her sword. "Enough young noble you prove your worth, I am not here to kill you"

The soldier around cheers at Xaviers performance.

----

OOC Verbatim I am running out of time for your part I will update it soon.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 30, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel`*

"Separate room with breakfast.  I'd like to check it out, though, before we pay."

Assuming the room seems to provide some minimal level of privacy and security, Solomon will pay.

Then to Dai.  "We should return to the site of the fire, I guess.  I hate to go out again, but they will not find us otherwise, and I think it best to stay together."


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier lowers his guard and stands panting. He wipes the sweat from his forehead and winces with pain. He hadn't intended to through himself in so hard. But then again, he had expected a good drubbing - which he probably would have got had the commander had decided to go on the offensive. Switching his grip on the sword, he hands it back to the dwarven captain.

He turns to the commander and flashes her a grin.

"Commander. I am most pleased to have been able to land a few solid blows. But I am painfully" he shakes his wrist gingerly, "aware that had you been here to kill me, you more than likely would have."

Xavier takes a moment to consider the hour, and what he should do next.

((ooc: if there are a few hours of daylight left, reluctantly, he will excuse himself and, gathering up his wolfhound, head back there. If not, he will ask if may remain and train with the commander and her soldiers.))


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Sylla is sitting at the back of the caravan looking at what seems to be an old map on the small wooden coffee table in front of her sofa. As usual she looks as if she was a beautifull dark haired women of 20 years old. 

She doesn't seems angry anymore and quite absorbed by the map. 

"Approach Jath, take a look at this. She says pointing the map in front of her with a delicate fingers. "I stole this map a few decades ago from a young men in this city. That was before your birth. Unable to decipher it at that time I toss it away and forgot about until recently. Remember that old elven wizard a few years ago. Well He was a very good candidate but his age was a big obstacle to his ability, if you know what I mean. So we ended up talking. I went through with him various things I accumulated through the years and his eyes got caught by the map. He explained me that the symbols were those of an old goddess of magic. According to the legend all spontanous caster are somehow related to her or her follower. He also told me that they controlled powerfull magic, their knowledge of the art was a few steps above everything we know now. He didn't know much more.

I decided to start my research. It was difficult to find reliable source of information and on top of that my understanding of those complex principle is rather limited.

A few months ago, I finally deciphered the map, and it lead me to this area. 

She points near a small village on a modern map about a day or two from Mornonas. "At the time these maps were written the village didn't exist, and Mornonas was an elven city. I had a few problem correlating the two maps, but after reviewing my calculation. " Jath notice hand made calculation drawns a bit everywhere on the map, and is somehow surprised by his mother ability to accomplish these mental tasks. What could have taken a few hours to a trained wizards or cartographer probably took her months. 

"I can safely assume that the lost temple of the goddess can be found right here on the map at these exact coordinates: Lat 42`21" Long 71`5"  She says proudly.

Jareth doesn't beleive his eyes, Geographical coordinates are a fairly recent concepts and she obviously took some time to learn about them. 

Jareth looks at a recent detailed map of the area and it points to a wood nearby to a village identified as Prumen.

"Jareth, maybe there is nothing there, maybe everything was robbed a long time ago but I would really appreciate if you could go there and see if there is anything of worth. I have been secretly at this for quite some time, it first began as a past time but it quickly became a passion. Now to be here would somehow conclude this fantasy treasure hunt I have been doing for 5 years. I don't know if I should be sad or happy that it will probably end in the coming weeks. 

She slightly blushes as she adds (making her look very sexy in her 20 years old appearance) "Oh and in the improbable case that you find something come back and tell me, I would like to see it with my own eyes. She finishes visibely slightly ashamed of her little secret. 

----

Solomon and Dai climbs with the silencious elf the two floors leading to the private rooms. They are in very bad condition but at that price you were expecting even worse.

"There is one bathroom per floor so you will have to share with the others" He adds in an emotionless tone. 

Solomon inspects the door, they are made of solid wood, so they should whistand a blow or two from someone really determined to get in the room. The only small window in the room can also be locked. 

They both go down and pay the elf, which nods with satisfaction as Solomon pulls out the magical paper from his purse. He quickly puts it in a safe under the counter and hand 6 keys, and 6 breakfast coupons to Solomon. "It was a pleasure to do business with you" The elf sits back take his book and starts reading again not paying attention to Dai and Solomon who quickly head back to the burned house. 

OOC I will wait a bit to see what the wizard do before Dai and Solomon gets back there.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

OOC It's around 2pm still plenty of time before sunset.

The half-orc looks at the young noble with a bit more respect. "Excuse my rudness Sir, but I saw so many young noble like you die during the last war. Wearing their flashing armor they were often the first to fall to the barbarian axes and arrows. Being able to buy yourself the best weapons and armor don't make you a good fighter. 

I must admit that when I first saw you, I taught you were another of those. Completly uncounscious and unprepared to the danger that awaits you. 

But I was happily surprised, you are rather small for a warrior but you control well your blade. Hopefully, these troublemakers are just another small raiding gobelin group and we should crush them fairly easily.

You are welcomed to train with us Sir.

The large half-orc bow her head in front of the young Roces. Xavier can see that Talisha seems extremely faithfull and respectfull of the Mergovian nobility, she also seems extremely patriotic.


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier acknowledges the commander's concerns with a respectful bow.

"I was fortunate enough to be trained by soldiers who cared not a whit for how noble my blood was. My father insisted on it.

"Commander, I would dearly like to stay and train with you. I have much to learn if I am going to consider myself a swordsman. But I have something things that need attending to, and I should use what is left of the day to get on to them. 

"Thank you for your time. I look forward to seeing you tomorrow, where hope that I am able to be of some small use."

And with another bow to the Commander and the Captain, Xavier sets off.

((ooc: as before, collect his hound and head back to the church. There he hopes to ask around about the fight the day before and once more look around the church.))


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

*Jath, Human Gypsy*

Watching the gambit of emotions run across his mother's face, Jath could not hide for long his own interest in the tale that was being spun before him.

_~If there is something there, I know I will find it, but it will not hurt to keep a small slice for myself...~_

Flashing his brilliant smile, Jath walked a little closer to the map and quickly began scanning the route he would take.

"If you would be so kind, I would like to take one of the horses with me when I go. It will make getting there much faster, and if anything can be returned, bringing it back equally as swift."

While he planned on acquiring a swift horse one way or the other, Jath wanted to give his mother the chance to grant him permission and to possibly save him an hour or so of time.

_~Although, convincing the innkeer's daughter to loan me one does have merits also....No, time is not to be wasted right now, no matter how fun the activity...~_

While his mother thought of his request, Jath finished putting the course to memory and studied the geography around the location, trying to recall all he could about it and those who lived in the area.

[sblock]Knowledge geography and local check[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 1, 2005)

Right before he leaves the commander says "Sir wait, let me give you something to cure any pain I may have caused you. I must admit that I went a bit hard on you, especially that you were unarmored.

She takes a small back pack lying near the fence and pulls out two little metal pots. She opens one of them and show Xavier it's content. He can see a purpleish thick cream inside. "Apply it on your wounds or any places you feel pain it allows your body to recover quicker from injury"

She nods and turns back to train with the troops. As he leaves he can hear her shouts at the soldier using a very rough and scary leadership way. 

OOC The cream both have 4 dose (8total) of a slow CLW. When you apply it on your injury you can recover 2hp/hours up to the maximum of a normal CLW 1d8+3

Xavier heads back to the castle collects his stuff and leaves by the main door, saluting the two soldiers at the entrance. He then heads towards the port crossing it quickly and making sure to hide his rich cloth as much as possible as last time they seemed to have attracted a lot of attention. 

He safely go through the area. On the dock he noticed a lot of activity, merchandise being loaded and unloaded. Many merchant in front of the boat trying to sell some of their merchandise right away. Probably most of their merchandise are illegal to be sell in Mergovia. 

He heads back up to the Industrial sector. There isn't much people walking in the street. Xavier notices a lot of vehicule carrying raw and finished product in and out of the many factory. Some are even magically powered other are horse powered. 

He finally reaches the church. On the right side he sees the window that was broken by Solomon but the door seems to be closed. 

-----

Jareth looks carefully at the map (Knowledge local 19+3;knowledge geography 9+3). This little village doesn't tell him much. But he remembers talking with a men a few months ago, in a small village of Axyr named Ybyx. The men pretended to be a retired adventurer, they took a few drinks together and he told him about his life. He remembers hearing him that one of his compagnion retired in the region, most particularly in a village called Prumen. It seems he met a lady from the region and decided to settle down and have a family, pretending to be a simple farmer.

OOC Their is a slight mention of him at the begining of the village of Prumen if I recall

-----

OOC SilentSpace, Kangaxx anything to add before Solomon and Dai are back?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 1, 2005)

OOC: I was waiting for Jasper's response to the wizard's question.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Solomon and Dai finally reaches back the burned house, Oculus and Jasper are still searching the ruins without success.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon approaches the others.  "I can help you search.  Have you learned anything?  Dai and I have secured a room in an inn by the harbor.  I think it will be safe for a couple days.  I want to rest and then pursue these murderers in the sewer."


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Heironeous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ... He finally reaches the church. On the right side he sees the window that was broken by Solomon but the door seems to be closed.




Xavier smears some of the ointment on his wrist. He could just use his lay hands, but he is curious to see how this works.

...

Xavier begins with the area around the church. He wants to build a picture of what has been happening around here over the last few years, as well as what happened yesterday. He lets people say their peace, and from the various answers, with all their inevitable discontinuities and differences, attempts to reconstruct something close to the truth. To the extent that it is possible given the time constraints imposed upon him, he takes an easygoing, friendly approach to those he meets. He asks about their health, and business, he takes time to find out a little about them and their life and concerns. This is not purely a ploy on Xaviers part. He is curious. He realises that to govern well, you have to have some idea of what it is that those you govern want and expect.

Every now and then he finds his gaze sliding over to the Church itself. He half expects to see Master Conrad and company emerge, blinking owlishly and covered in cobwebs and ... well, worse. The door, Xavier assumes, heads down to the sewers. 

_Later. I will take  look around inside later._

ooc: Diplomacy +14, Gather Info +7.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

Rolling up a copy of the map for himself, Jath smiled warmly at his mother and with a small bow began backing away from her.

"I will see what there is to see there and will return as swiftly as I can."

All thoughts of chasing women gone from his mind now, Jath quickly grabbed his backpack and began walking towards the main heart of the gypsy camp to _"borrow"_ a mount for this task.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Jasper turns towards the wizards not knowing whether it's a good or bad sign. "Nothing, He doesn't seems to be around the area".

He turns towards Solomon

"I can't locate his wedding ban and I never saw him remove it"

------
Around the Temple

Xavier casually starts questioning a few people on the street (Gather Info 19+7). He slowly learns through asking question to various people that indeed there was a fight yesterday and that two people were killed in front of the church, another men dark as the night and agile as cat was able to escape the law and his probably still running loose within the city walls.

Some of the reports are not all aligned but he can filter out the odd one from what seems to be the concencus. 

One things that surprised him is the mention of the old priest of Heireionous that seems to be present in almost all the people reports. When questioned more on the priest they say he has been around for many years. He is the last defender of Heireionous faith in the city. They also beleive he was somehow granted a gift by Heireionous in the last few years as he went from a taciturn and more introverted priest to an extremely vocal and convincing preacher. He also doesn't seems to be interested in gathering followers anymore, he didn't hold any mass ever since his transformation.

They say the Old men convinced the crowd and the guard that these men were attacking the temple and killed a few selected follower inside. When questioned in more detail most people seems to wonder who those followers are as no one seems to be allowed to enter the temple. A few people says that in the last few days they saw Mergovian milician enter and leaving the temple. One even mention the name of Prumen milician, he used to live here and is positive about the insigna they wore on their armor. 

As the sun is slowly starting to falls on Mornonas a citizen redirects Xavier to an old follower of Heireionous. The men lives nearby the temple. He never accepted the Baron decision to transform the area into an industrial center an never sold his house. 

----

Jath heads to see Goriro, the animal trainer. He walks through the caravan and access the center. Goriro has installed his temporary fence in the center of the caravan. All the horses, cow, goat and other birds

Goriro is working on feeding the animals when Jath appears. "Good day Jath, how is your mother today?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Again, Solomon lays his hand on Jasper's shoulder.  "He is probably still alive.  Joe was not unaware of the danger he had put himself in by supporting us.  I suspect he is now in hiding.  In any case, there is nothing more for us here now.  He and Karn can take care of themselves.  Come.  Let us retreat to shelter for the night & plan our next actions.  Come."

Solomon suggests returning to the Inn he and Dai have found.


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As the sun is slowly starting to falls on Mornonas a citizen redirects Xavier to an old follower of Heireionous. The men lives nearby the temple. He never accepted the Baron decision to transform the area into an industrial center an never sold his house.




Xavier mulls over the information he has gained. Its fairly vague, but pieces fit in place. The lack of interest in attracting followers would make sense if they were using the church as cover for something else. And the definately were not using for the worship of Hieroneous. At least not officially. And the presense of some of the militia from Pruman (Pruman, things keep coming back to Pruman), that fitted with the story Master Conrad told him. The 'man as dark as the devil' Xavier had seen with his own eyes, one of Master Conrad's companions. So there were reasonably good reasons to believe that there was a fight yesterday, and several of Master Conrad's companions were killed by those using the church.

There seemed to be a consenses on the fact that the 'priest' had convinced the guard and the crowd that the two who were killed had attacked the temple. But at this point, people became confused and vague, as if what they accepted as having had happened couldn't be matched with what they remembered when considered closely. Some mentioned that the three men had surrendered their arms, but then couldn't explain why they were killed. Others said they had attacked the church, but later mentioned the men calling for the town guard.

It wasn't much to go on. Certainly not enough to prove anything. But enough to suggest that there was more to find out if he wanted to find the truth of the matter. Xavier decides to pay a visit to the old follower of Hieroneous. Given the man's dedication, Xavier ought to do so anyway, and is glad to have been given this opportunity to repay the man a little for his faith.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 10, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Again, Solomon lays his hand on Jasper's shoulder.  "He is probably still alive.  Joe was not unaware of the danger he had put himself in by supporting us.  I suspect he is now in hiding.  In any case, there is nothing more for us here now.  He and Karn can take care of themselves.  Come.  Let us retreat to shelter for the night & plan our next actions.  Come."
> 
> Solomon suggests returning to the Inn he and Dai have found.




"You're right, they are probably just hiding out somewhere."  Jasper doesn't look convinced.  "We should see if there's anything clues or anything useful in the basement before we go.  It's probably going to be ruined next time rain comes if vandals don't clean it out first."  He turns back towards the house with frown and a sigh.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 10, 2005)

OOC The basement is sealed magically so you shouldn't have to worry about the elements. Clever thief on the other hand could probably get in. 

Jasper approaches the sealed basement door. He touches the right sequence of magical rune encarved in the door, the magical representation of secured shelter, Jasper uncle always been lazy, so he used something pretty straightforward. Jasper finishes the sequence, understanding it but lacking the mental rigor and practice to cast it.

The door slides open on Joe's personal library and laboratory. At quick glance everything seems untouched and unarmed. The sun from outside and the continual light stones inside provides more than enough light to see inside.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 10, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon gasps at Jasper's success.  "Well done.  You are a wizard of consequence.  Let's have a look inside.  But can you close it again after we leave?  Perhaps we should stay here instead of the inn."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 11, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper smiles slightly at Solomon's compliment.  "I don't think staying here would be wise.  They're already familiar with the location, and someone else with arcane training may be able to break in as easily as I did."  Truly feeling like a thief, Jasper stepped into the lab to have a look around.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 11, 2005)

Oculus helps search the lab, taking his time. He tells Jraq and Trolm to keep guard.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

The two soldiers stay outsides, waiting for the wizards and the two warriors to finish their search of the library and laboratory. 

The group climbs back the stairs in the sober but impressive in size library. A large confortable Chair near a small coffee table are located in the center on a nice wooden floor. The wall are covered with books covering a large spectrum of topics. 

(search T20, I assume an hour of search Jasper 20 +4 +6 for being helped by 3 others DC30)

Most of the books are mundane covering various topics but nothing seems exceptional. As Oculus is searching through the books, Jasper notices an extremely faint ray of light coming behind a book Oculus just moved, as if there was light coming from behind the books. He approaches and by inspecting the area carefully he discerns a very subtile mark in the wooden library. That part of the library seems to be some kind of door to whatever can be find behind. 

Looking around Jasper notice that the other didn't notice it yet. 

-----

Following the directions given by the people in the street Xavier heads towards the house of the old faithfull. Xavier knocks at the door gently. An old men opens the door. The old man, is rather tall and slim. His white hair are extremely thin on the top of his head. At first glance the men must be around 75-80 years old but seems pretty healthy for his age. 

His dark black eyes looks at Xavier for a few seconds his visage crisped, like he was almost angry. As he recognises the young men insigna his face relaxes, and what Xavier assumes his a smile light up his face. 

"Welcome, Holy warrior, It's been so long I didn't see a real follower of Heireionous. Lately they all seems to have evil aura."

He pauses and looks at Xavier, almost as if he was hopping some kind of answer.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Welcome, Holy warrior, It's been so long I didn't see a real follower of Heireionous. Lately they all seems to have evil aura."




Xavier greets the old man with blessing appropriate for one of the faith, and a warm smile. He wonders if the old man's comment about seeing auras was ment literally or not.

"It warms my heart to find that the faith is still held strongly in Mornomas. 

"But I am not surprised by your words. I have been hearing strange, and troubling, tales. Can we talk?"

If the man agrees, Xavier will ask him more about events around the church. Xavier will keep his questions open so as not to lead the man along his own lines of thought. Xavier treats the man with the respect due to one who has demonstrated his commitment to the faith through adversity.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

"She is her usual radiant self Goriro, but there is a personal favor she asked of me, and in turn one that I must ask of you."

Pulling a wine bottle from his backpack, as he knew Goriro's love of the vine, Jath handed the bottle to the stable master as he lowered his voice to a conspiratol whisper.

"Mother has asked me to run an errand for her. One that might take me a tenday or longer to return from and I was hoping that I could borrow one of your finest for the trip. I know that it is short notice, but I promise that neither Mother nor I will forget your assistance when I return."

[sblock]Diplomacy/Bluff check please.[/sblock]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The two soldiers stay outsides, waiting for the wizards and the two warriors to finish their search of the library and laboratory.
> 
> The group climbs back the stairs in the sober but impressive in size library. A large confortable Chair near a small coffee table are located in the center on a nice wooden floor. The wall are covered with books covering a large spectrum of topics.
> 
> ...




"Hey, look over here.  There's some sort of opening."  Jasper first tries simply pushing on the area, then feels around for some sort of mechanism that would open the door.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Oculus grins at Jasper. "Uncle Joe was pretty clever!" He moves to help his friend search the area.  "Do you think Uncle Joe would've set a magical trap? I don't have another Detect Magic available."

[aid another]


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

Solomon will let the wizards have the first crack.  "I can search for traps as well, but I'm no good against magic, and it seems likely that is what your uncle would use."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 14, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

"Why don't you check as well as you can Solomon, and if we still can't open it I will use Detect Magic to aid us."  Jasper steps back so he will have room to work.

OOC: If Jasper does use Detect Magic, he'll also scan the lab and anything he sees immediately past the secret door.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2005)

Jasper detects abjuration magic emanating from the door, Evocation magic on the various magical rock providing the light. The Jar and the coffee table emanates conjuration magic. He also detects abjuration magic coming from the entrance above them. The coozy chair near the coffee table emanates Transmutation as well as a small bench near the southern wall library. 

--- 
bluff 2+6 ;diplomacy 16 + 2
Goriro looks at Jath not sure if he should beleive him or not. Jath seeing that his little story doesn't pass as well as he would have expecte pulls out the bottle of wine. Goriro looks at it for a few seconds. Jath notices the internal struggle in the man's face. He then adds shaking his head "Ok, I will close my eyes but only this time and because you asked so politely. But please bring it back in one piece this time." He then quickly grabs the bottle of wine and lowers his head slightly ashamed of having being bought so easily again. 

How many times did he hear him say _"Ok, but only for this time"_.

Jath heads directly for Yulissa the caramel female barbarian breeded horse. She might not be the most powerfull horse but she is by far the smartest and most reliable of the group. Barbarian horses are wild horses running free in the Barbarians plains. They are powerfull, lean and smart horses extremely appreciates by warrior and adventurer from all over the world. 


-----

The old men seems slightly dissapointed by Xavier's answer but his mood quickly comes back up.

"Don't rejoice too quickly, I am probably the last faithfull of Heireionous in this town, the faith has quickly eroded since the scandal of Bredenbak went public. Lord Gatriel was human after all, we all have weaknesses. You can't blame a faith for the mistake of one man. 

He lowers his head and reflects for a few second. He then raises his head and continues

"You know brother, I was there when the great Father died, I went to his funeral in Talos. He was my best friend, we went through so much togheter fighting the forces of evil wherever we could find them. 

I was also there when they sealed his tomb with all the honors reserved to a men of his rank. His time here among us was passed there was nothing we could do to bring him back. What was my surprised when I saw him again, well what I taught was him in the church. As I approached him it became clear to me that he was an imposter, I could feel evil exuding from the men's body. When I addressed him he didn't recognise me at first, I insisted and started to make a case to attract people attention on the lie. He then started to tell story with an evil tongue that could rivalise with the best magical object broker. The crowd got enthralled by him and I was too weak to fight back. Even I usually very talented to convince people couldn't do a thing to bring back them back on the right track. Did he use magic, or is he very talented? Frankly I don't know."

The men looks at Xavier with hopes. 

"Perhaps you are here to accomplish what I couldn't do"

EDIT:OOC
I should have told you more about this as Xavier is a ardent follower of Heireionous after all.
Lord Galatriel was the High Priest of Heireionous in Mergovia. He directly reports from the Most Holy Godefroy IV, located in the holy free megacity of Sarino located in the southern part of the mega-continent. The city located near the sea, is located inside the Axyrian empire in the old country of Borra, who once was the center of a powerfull empire before being defeated by Axyr. In the center of the city, the tomb of the prophet Gzzalthre. A human who appeared from nowhere at 35 and instaured the faith 3000 years ago. During 40 years he converted an enormous amount of people, who did the same. The early church was very focused on converting people. The last ten years of his life he spent them creating the city of Sarino and acted as a wise men councelling the new priests and the followers. The faith spreaded quickly through the world and people from all over immigrated to the city. In less than a 200 years they conquered a fairly large portion of the continent. Because of various internal struggle they never grew more than that. Also it was difficult to maintain in all their provinces the high standard imposed by Heireionous. At the apogee of the empire the soldier were acting more as moral police than anything else. 

Lord Galatriel is the one who convinced the current King a few years ago that getting rid of the Barbarian tribes to south would be beneficial for the country. He said that Heireionous himself asked him personally to lead this war. He told him that they worshipped all the evil pantheon and that they were planning an attack on the country with the help of a unknown wizard group.

No other priest in Mergovia could access 9th level spell and none could confirm his saying but he was the local leader of the church after all. 

The thruth is that He was a good friend of a powerfull armorer Industrial located in the south of the country. Who happened to receive an enormous order for thousands of Mithril armor from one of the close advisor of the Axyrian Empress himself. He needed access to the southern deposit in order to have enough metal to complete the order. But to build and operate these mines he needed to get rid of the Barbarian first. The rich industrial paid him 2 000 000 drar upfront and was promising 35% of the profit generated by the mine. 

Knowing very well that in doing so Mergovia would become unstable. Being extremely greedy, he used the occasion of a religious convention in Axyr to get an audience with some high Axyrian official. He told them that for 10 000 000 Axyrian gold pieces he could convince the king to get rid of the barbarians. That would remove the buffer between the two country and weaken Mergovia so much that a well organised attack could quickly take over Mergovia without killing too many civilian.  

So a few months later a massive Mergovian army was sent against the barbarian. They quickly withdraw to their capital city Bredenbak. A long an painfull siege started. But right before the final assaults a mysterious messenger appeared and troops were called back to Mergovie, preventing the deaths of thousands of soldier and barbarian, plus saving the country from the mess it would become to keep the mines operating in an hostile country renown to fight till the last. 

The scheme was unfold by a young free lance journalist who got hired at a large bank in Talos (Mergovia is known internationally for his bank) to prepare an article on the richest Mergovian. The half-elf was a very clever and ressourcefull person. He got access to written record of all transaction above 100 000 Drar. That is where he found the two unusual transaction. Investigating the biggest one he quickly tracked it down to a numbered acount in Axyr. Using some of his contact in Axyr and a telepathic helm he traced back the account to the empress herself. He knew he was on something big. He started to investigate churches of Heireionous pretending to be a young recruit, the King castle as a young servitor. One year later he published an article in the Mergovian Gazette about his finding. The article sparked outrage among the population and the King was forced to do an investigation, and call back the troops as it was becoming more obvious everyday that no evil cult or wizards were present in the land. 

Lord Galatriel quickly dissapeared from the country nowhere to be found. The rich industrial was arrested and quickly judged he is still rotting in prison today. 

That is what Xavier knows about the situation.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 15, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon sweats nervously as he searches the door for traps. "I'm not sure what I'm looking for really.  Perhaps we should just leave."

_
OOC:  whoops.  I thought Solomon had some ranks in search.  I was wrong.  He has search +1 only!_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

OOC I just read the description of the detect magic. I guess Jasper was extremely lucky on his spellcraft check . 

The rocks emanete a faint magic aura, the door a moderate aura, the door above a moderate aura, the jar, the table, the bench and the chair a moderate aura.


----------



## doghead (Apr 15, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Holy Warrior of Hieroneous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> "Perhaps you are here to accomplish what I couldn't do"




Xavier's mind is in turmoil by the time the man finishes speaking. Xavier wonders what it was the man was hoping for, who Lord Gatriel is, what was the scandal of Bredenbak, who has taken the church as their base and why, and who is this man who sits before him. Xavier suspects that he was a Paladin like himself. Xavier takes a moment to try and clear his thoughts. He feels like a blind man in a storm, surrounded by forces that he cannot see, but can feel the effect of. He sighs at the mention of Lord Gatrial. It is, still after all theses years, a hear thing to be reminded of. He runs his hand through his hair in a rare unguarded moment. He takes a slow breath.

"I was sent here to do several things. One of them was to look into the stories that had reached Talos of a priest in the church here. But it seems that there is much that I don't know. Let's start of the beginning. Tell what has been happening here since the arrival of the imposter. And tell me of the city of Mornonas itself."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2005)

As Goriro took the bottle, Jath smiled broadly and nodded his head in agreement to the stablemaster.

"I shall be as gentle with her as if she was my favorite woman."

Moving quickly to Yulissa, Jath quickly puts a simple blanket on her and within moments is headed at a comfortable gallop towards the temple marked on his copy of the map.

_~Now we shall see where the road takes us and what Oldimarra has up his sleeve...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC Doghead, I provided the answers you were looking for in a previous thread.
----
Jath's horse slowly trot out of the city, down the King road. He makes it without problem through the gate. The soldiers were very busy verfying an incoming caravan and didn't really paid attention to him. He slowly go down the steep hill and passes through the wooden outside fortification. He then passes in front of the traveller's night camp with the large Inn. He then quickly hit the road and dissapears in the surrounding forest.... 

------

Jasper shouts at Solomon. "Solomon don't touch the door I strongly suspects it's magically trapped. From the aura I get it seems to be fairly powerfull magic.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 20, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"Let's just go.  Joe is still alive, I think, and will be back.  Let's seal up this room and leave."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Let's just go.  Joe is still alive, I think, and will be back.  Let's seal up this room and leave."




"Yes, we shouldn't damage what's left of his house."  Jasper will give the room a final once over before heading back out into Mornomas.  He'll also attempt to reseal the door once everyone is out.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

Jasper carefully looks around one final time but doesn't find anything new. The group head outside. Jraq, Trolm are patrolling around but didn't find anything suspicious other than what Solomon and Dai found earlier. The wizards and the firefighters are cleaning up the area. The wizards is searching for clues among the debris. 

Jasper easily reseal the door. He simply close it and a magical mechanism automatically lock the access. 

The wizard approaches Jasper and tells him that he will do his best to figure out what happened to his uncle. He quickly gives him his address inside the campus. He tells him to pass by whenever if he wants more information on what happened. The two men shake hand and the group leaves for the hotel.

The group quickly head for the hotel without anything special happening. As they enter the dark skinned elf still reading in the dark barely looks at them before returning to his reading. 

-----

The old men nods as Xavier asks his questions. "Nothing particularly flashy happened since the imposter is in place. But a lot has changed, subtile changes but changes nevertheless. I would say that violent crime have diminished. In the past robery in the various area were fairly common, nowaday it has become extremely rare. And usually when it occurs a few days later you find one or more bodies lying on the street or in some more unusual places. 

Violence between various minor drug dealer has almost completly dissapear, no more people blasted in the street by an unknown person with a wand of lightning bolt or worse fireball. 

But the amount of drug circulating on the street have dramatically increase. Prices have gone down and now almost anybody can afford a scratch of the yellow powder. More and more people are getting addicted and nobody seems to care. I tried to tell the authority but they seems to close their eyes on what is happening there.

Mornonas is the last major city before the northern forest and marsh. As you know this region was never completly under our control and most attempts to colonise further north all ended up in miserable failure. The Baron probably doesn't help but even the best of his predecessor were unable to secure the area. 

The city is ruled by the Baron Vilral, who doesn't care about anything else than his own image and prestige. He doesn't care about the people, but he doesn't want to be noticed negatively by the king so he does the minimum to stay within the country's norm. 

The more I talk to you the more I feel confident that you could continue where I failed young men. 

The grand wizard who lives in the University tower, be very carefull of this men. He is extremely powerfull and through magic knows almost everything happening within the city walls. I don't know exactly how, but he always knows. But he never intervene in anything, unless it is directly related to the university.

One thing for sure the men I saw yesterday ordering the execution of two citizens wasn't my good old friend Jriok. 

As he says that, Xavier notices great pain in the powerfull eyes of the elderly men sitting in front of him. 

"With all the talking I forgot to ask you if you would like to eat something."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

"I'm sure Joe is alright,"  Oculus tells Jasper. "He'll probably contact us soon."


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Holy Warrior of Hieroneous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "One thing for sure the men I saw yesterday ordering the execution of two citizens wasn't my good old friend Jriok."
> 
> As he says that, Xavier notices great pain in the powerfull eyes of the elderly men sitting in front of him.
> 
> "With all the talking I forgot to ask you if you would like to eat something."




Xavier almost misses the mans offer in his surprise.

"I have not eaten all day, so a little food would be welcome. 

"But first, if you would, what do you mean by 'execution'. The others I have spoken mentioned an affray, and that some men died, including two strangers. But they always seemed a little ... vague on this point. Most seemed to believe that the men had been killed in a fight after assaulting the temple or the guard, but none could really recall seeing it happen."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 21, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon makes sure all the doors and windows are locked as well as possible before retiring for the night.  For good measure, he leans chairs &/or tables against the doors.

"Again we are injured, else we could have continued the fight today.  I will  try to aid whomever is injured tonight."

_OOC:  Solomon will attempt long term care on the injured party members, including himself (Heal +8; DC 15)_

"Tommorrow we will take the fight to them again.  Despite the risks, I must try again to penetrate their sanctuary underneath the temple.  Perhaps we could take a different approach, through a nearby sewer tunnel.  Or try to track the arsonists by Joe's house."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 23, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

"Tomorrow I would also like to look for my old professor that studied Erkanas again.  If something untoward has happened to him as well... I can only take comfort from the fact that I hardly have any friends and family left for our enemies to strike."  Jasper glances at Oculus as he speaks, then grows quiet for moment as he remembers all those who used to be close to him, but are now dead or missing.  "Solomon, I'm beginning to understand why you were so eager to attack them.  Soon I will have nothing left but revenge."   He prepares for bed with a haunted look in his eyes.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2005)

[sblock]Jath will continue riding as long as he can into the evening before making camp for the night. I posted it this way, as I didn't know how to make a flavor text to say it...[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 24, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon sighs and settles painfully into a chain in front of the door.  It has been another long painful day.  The second in a row and Solomon is tired.  He nods thoughfully at Jasper's comments.

"We have lost many; it is true.  But at least we are not alone.  Joe still lives, I believe, Jasper.  As does Karn, I suspect.  Both should be able to take care of themselves as long as they stay low.  There is another who is constantly in my thoughts, though I haven't mentioned her.  This is my friend Jessica.  Old Frendor Almat's daughter.  Evidently she is still captive under the temple."

Solomon pauses and bows his head.  Then raises his eyes to ther others'.

"She is more to me than a friend, actually.  I would take her to be mine and leave this accursed city.  She feels the same way about me, I believe.  After all the deaths, her father can no longer stand in the way.  Everything has changed, except for how I feel about her.  That is why I must go back.  Even more than vengence, I must attempt to save her from those demons.  I can't ask you to come with me if you have other ideas.  But I will return tomorrow.  For her."

_OOC:  Does anyone have more healing spells left before night?_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 24, 2005)

The elderly man face brighten up as Xavier accepts his invitation. He slowly hits the table saying a few intangibles words and it fills up with an incredible meal. In a matter of a second the food appeared from nowhere. 

The odor coming from the food is delicious. There is probably enough for 6 on the table. Vegetable and meat are hot, fruits seems to be fresh and on top of all two beautiful cake are standing in the middle of it. 

The old men smiles at Xavier and adds "A gift from my good friend Jriok. As you can see the table is able to perform great deads but doesn't look like much if you don't know, exactly like him. 

Xavier looks at the table, indeed while it shows it was made by an expert craftsman, it is indeed ordinary and plain looking. 

"Now back to your question" He pauses to fill in his plate. The men takes a very small portion of vegetable and meat almost nothing compares to what's on the table. he takes a look at the cake and look back at Xavier "Do you want some, I am getting too old for all that sugar. Please server yourself after I will put the rest in the street where beggars and other poor people can serve themselves."

He then scratch his head and starts thinking "Where were we..... Ahh yes the execution. I said execution because they were judge on the public place. A human with a greatsword and a large half-ogre. There was another black skinned men but he escaped. I also think that there was another warrior who almost killed the imposter with two well aimed arrows, but he also escaped. 

They throath were slit by one of them. I saw him very often around the temple, he radiates a strong aura of evil, more than any human I ever saw before. He probably isn't human but looks like one. 

The elderly man takes another bite.

-----
Jraq adds as Solomon talks about Jasper's uncle and Karn. "Karn was an old veteran, I also do beleive that he arrived in time to prevent the massacre. We didn't find any bodies, blood around in inside the house. I doubt a powerfull wizard could be eliminated so easily.

He turns and look at Jasper with eyes filled with hope.

Jraq and Trolm stay silent as Solomon talks about Jessica, almost as if they didn't want to destroy his hope. 

Trolm his head down, also recovering from the fight. "I don't know if she is still alive, but I will go back with you Solomon. These are not my orders but you don't deserve to die alone" He raises his head and gives Solomon a subtile smile. He then takes two potions out of his back and throws one to Solomon. "Looks like you need one as badly as I do"

OOC I will wait for you to organise the healing and tomorrow plan of action
------
OOC Verbatim I will have to slow your part a little bit.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Oculus listens to the others talk without saying anything. He slumps in a chair, feeling the pain from his wounds and weariness from the events of the day. Examining his wounds, he is glad that at least they haven't opened again. Casting a minor incantation, the dried blood starts to disappear from his clothes.


----------



## doghead (Apr 25, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Holy Warrior of Heironeous.*

Xavier googles a bit at the table. When the old man mentions putting the rest out for the poor, Xavier can only nod. The old man is remarkable. Once more Xavier finds himself convinced this man was a paladin of Hieronous. Xavier resolves to ask. But before Xavier can do so, the old man is describing the killings the day before. 'The dark skinned man' again. And 'the bowman'. More and more the tale Master Conrad told him is taking on the ring of truth. 

As the man talks, Xavier eats, gathers his wits (again) and thinks. Master Conrad and his companions beneath the church only a few hours ago. They would more than likely still be there. Should he venture down? But Hieroneous knows how far those sewers go. And without even a torch he could be stumbling around in the dark. As likely set up by Master Conrad and his friends as anyone. Perhaps he should seek out the elder Master Conrad.

Finally the old man comes to the end of his tale.

"Sir, I have been remiss. I am Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous. A Holy Warrior, as you have pointed out."

Xavier bows to the old man.

ooc: I'm running a little behind you guys, so I thought I would lay out Xavier's intentions to speed things up. 

1) Find out if this guy is a paladin, although Xavier won't press him on it.

2) Maybe, take a look down below the church. Xavier's not really equiped for it, but he would like to at least see where the stairs lead to. From what he has learnt, he knows that whoever is using the church has fairly significant forces to hand. Xavier's a paladin, not an idiot. He's more interested in seeing what could be done to prevent the bad guys from using the church access (although he can't thinkof anything at the moment, and wonders if it would be better to do nothing than to tip his hand). If the old man wants to come, Xavier would agree, but probably still would not go far beneath the church.

3) Drop by Joe's house (if he knows or can find the address) to speak to or leave a message for Master Conrad. Xavier wants to know what they know, and to discuss the possiblity of working together.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 25, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jraq adds as Solomon talks about Jasper's uncle and Karn. "Karn was an old veteran, I also do beleive that he arrived in time to prevent the massacre. We didn't find any bodies, blood around in inside the house. I doubt a powerfull wizard could be eliminated so easily.
> 
> He turns and look at Jasper with eyes filled with hope.
> 
> ...




Jasper smiles slightly at the hopeful words and good humor of his friends.  _Jraq and Trolm have probably been in situations this bad before, and they're still here._ "Jraq, Trolm, I'm sure you've realized by now that Oculus and I are not part of some military special force of wizards.  Before I met you, the most dangerous enemy I'd faced down was a rabid dog.  I hope you'll forgive us for the deception.  I feel like a child that was playing with fire."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 25, 2005)

The two soldiers turns their eyes on Jasper as he revealed the thruth about the wizards. Jraq then stand up and smiles at Jasper. "Perhaps but right now does it really matter?

Then Trolm add right after finishing the cure potion and cleaning his mouth with his arm. "After seeing you easily getting rid of the two snipers in the sewer, I say that you could be whatever you want as long as you are on my side.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 25, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon smiles as Trolm tosses him the potion.  "I thank you all.  So have we decided?  In the morning we will all venture into the sewers.  Shall we start near Joe's house?  Or the entrance near the Temple where Jasper saw the Counselor enter?  I don't think we can use Joe's idea of entering near that mountain, as we don't have the spells he was going to give us."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 26, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The two soldiers turns their eyes on Jasper as he revealed the thruth about the wizards. Jraq then stand up and smiles at Jasper. "Perhaps but right now does it really matter?
> 
> Then Trolm add right after finishing the cure potion and cleaning his mouth with his arm. "After seeing you easily getting rid of the two snipers in the sewer, I say that you could be whatever you want as long as you are on my side.




Jasper laughs with genuine mirth for the first time in several days.  "Thank you both."



			
				Manzitania said:
			
		

> Solomon smiles as Trolm tosses him the potion. "I thank you all. So have we decided? In the morning we will all venture into the sewers. Shall we start near Joe's house? Or the entrance near the Temple where Jasper saw the Counselor enter? I don't think we can use Joe's idea of entering near that mountain, as we don't have the spells he was going to give us."




"That sounds like a good plan to me.  I think we should start near the temple.  I'm sure they were only near Joe's house for their illicit business."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

OOC Solomon regain 7 hp from the potion;Heal roll 16+8 everybody will regain 6 hp for spending the night after Solomon took care of their injury. Xavier will regain 9hp through out the days with the cream.

As Jasper agrees to Solomon plan the two soldiers nod in agreement. They both agree that returning to the temple would be the wisest choice. 

Trolm also adds "Solomon, the night is still a few hours away, should we walk around hopefully collecting more information about our ennemies, or should we rather rest to gather our strenght back as much as we can. Also I am a little worried about the idea of all having our own seperate room. Our enemy up to know seems quite connected in this city.

The soldier seat down on the bed.

----

Xavier politely questions the elderly men on how he sense evil in someone. As he described it to Xavier it becomes clear to him that he is seating in front of what was once a Holy warrior of Heireionous. Only a few individual are choosen by Him and are granted the power to identify and stops evil. A power that some often missuses. 

OOC feel free to add

As Xavier leaves the house he can almost feel the warm fatherly look of the old Paladin behind him.

He quickly heads towards the temple. The street are still busy but no one really notices Xavier approaching the temple by the side door. He open the unlocked door and enter the temple. He then walk towards the remenants of the tapestry covering the secret stairs. He walks a few steps down. He quickly realise that if he is to continue he will need a light source of some sort.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

*Solomon*

"Good point, Trolm.  I agree that we should all stay in the same room if possible.  Two rooms at most.  Let's see what we can arrange."  Can Solomon remove mattresses and such to make it moderately comfortable all in one room?

"As for going out.  I'm reluctant to.  Dai and I are wanted men.  In my disguise, I don't wear armor or carry my weapons.  I'd prefer not to be caught out there.  Does anyone have something in mind?  Oculon, would you want to try finding out more from that muscian friend of yours?  Trolm, Jraq, do you have ideas?  Do you have army buddies or other contacts in this town?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> [Xavier] quickly heads towards the temple. The street are still busy but no one really notices Xavier approaching the temple by the side door. He open the unlocked door and enter the temple. He then walk towards the remenants of the tapestry covering the secret stairs. He walks a few steps down. He quickly realise that if he is to continue he will need a light source of some sort.




Xavier finds himself humbled by the realisation. The path of the Holy Warrior is not an easy one, and many do not remain on it for the length of their lives. The old man, it seems has done just that; and without the support or guidance of anyone else. Xavier thanks the old man for his help, and hospitality. He takes his leave in the manner that the Warrior Servants of Hieroneous use amoung themselves.

Xavier spends a little time just above the bottom of the stairs, listening for any noise. He reaches out to see if he can feel the presence of anything evil. He decides against going any further. It may be heroic, but not very smart.

He also checks over the church once more. Without anyone else to distract him, he carefully goes over the church interior looking for any insights into the events of the day. He keeps a careful eye on the stairs.

_A magical alarm or ward would be nice._ 

The thought leads him to investigate if there is any way of sealing off the stairs down. But without knowing if Master Conrad and his companions have returned, it is academic really. He couldn't seal it off in case they were still down there.

Xavier spends no more than an hour in the church, less if the light begins to fail. He has been able to move through the city reasonably safely so far, but at night things might be a little different. He will leave with enough time to get back through the roughest areas before the light fails.

ooc: does Xavier have Oa (his hound) with him? I can't remember if he collected Oa or not.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2005)

OOC Yes the hound is with him.

As Xavier starts inspecting the balustrade around the temple. Seeing nothing but spider webs and dust covering what were once art masterpiece to the glory of Heireionous, he hears the main door of the temple open.

-----

Jraq and Trolm shake their head negatively as Solomon asks them if they know anyone in this town. 

"Sorry Solomon we are from the south and it's our first time around here. I guess we could go to the local casern or at the baron garrison and we would probably stumble upon someone who fought with us in during the last war. I wish I could help more here.".


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Holy Warrior of Hieroneous.*

Xavier turns at the sound of the door. 

_Who is that? Wasn't the main door barred?_

Xavier glances around for a place to conceal himself. Then he angrily banishes the thought. 

_I will not scuttle off and hide in my own Church! Let any who have no business here be ware of me!_

_*Oh very nice, Xavier. Hipponius the Bard would be most impressed.*_ mocks a little voice in the back of his mind. _*Lets just hope that you are up to it if it comes to it*_

Xavier clicks his fingers to draw Oa to his side. He motions for the hound to sit.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 1, 2005)

After re-organising the small room for everyone to sleep there, the group falls asleep with people taking watching a few hours each. 

Nobody noticed anything when Solomon, Dai, Jraq and Trolm moved the matrasses from one room to another. 

The group goes to bed early hoping to regain their strength as quickly as possible.

-----

As the door opens, Xavier notices what seems to be an elderly priest of Heireionous, surrounded by 3 militian and another men dressed with a black chain mail and with a double sword strapped on his back. The elderly priest seems extremely in shape for a men of his age. He walks quickly, even wearing his full plate armor. The 3 militian seems young recruit and don't talk much letting the priest and the strange very short black haired warrior discuss. 

(OOC Xavier spot 17+1, listen 14+1)
From his position Xavier can hear their conversation clearly, and can notice the Heireionous symbol on the priest armor. The priest is talking loudly and seems pissed at the warrior. 

"You failed Miserably Gror, I am really dissapointed. On top of that we will have the wizard University investigating the case. I will have to bribe the Grand wizard again.... He hold the back of his head as he shakes his head "Uder and yourself are really starting to cost me a lot of money with your little operation, it's better be worth it."

As he is about to continue the warrior who seemed to be named Gror, draws his double sword and shouts "Wait, there is someone in the temple"

As he points in the direction of Xavier and his hound standing on the upper balustrade. 

The elderly men quickly bends a little as if his back suddenly started to hurt.

-----

Jath continue to ride his horse through the day. A very small hamlet is marked on his map and could be a good place to rest for the night.


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"OK.  Let's have some breakfast and head for the temple.  Jasper, do you think you can find that sewer entrance you saw Uder use a couple days ago?  Dai and I will adopt our wizard disguises for the trip.  I could use a healing spell, too, if someone's got one."


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Holy Warrior of Hieroneous.*

Xavier wonders if this is his last day on earth.

He knows who the priest is, and the man in back, and the militian. He knows before he even reaches out with his divine sight what he will feel.

For a moment he considers disseminating. A servant of Hieroneous, far from home, looking for a healing spell or a quiet word. There are five of them, and from all accounts, at least three are an equal match for him in a fair fight. Dressed in plate as they are, it wouldn't be considered a fair fight by anyone. They will slaughter him.

"Gentlemen. I am Xavier Roces, Holy Warrior of Heironeous. If you lay down your arms and surrender yourself to me, I will spare your lives."


----------



## Kangaxx (May 1, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "OK.  Let's have some breakfast and head for the temple.  Jasper, do you think you can find that sewer entrance you saw Uder use a couple days ago?  Dai and I will adopt our wizard disguises for the trip.  I could use a healing spell, too, if someone's got one."




"The sewer entrance will be easy to find again, it was very close to the temple." Jasper lets out a long yawn.  "Sorry, it's been a long day.  I hope the beds here are comfortable."


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Dai lets out a chuckle at the comment about the bed's being comfortable, he couldn't care less if he was sleeping on straw, so long as it was safe from being bothered.  In the morning, "we's best take care o' things quiet n' quick, no wan' disturb'n folk ta see us."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2005)

As Xavier surges from the shadow menacing them, the black armored warrior heads towards Xavier. The old men quickly stops him with his hand, shouting "Wait, wait" 

The soldier stops and approaches the old men who whispers something to him. Xavier is too far to hear or even read the men lips. The warrior visibely frustrated stops and let the priest talks. 

The priest starts to talk loudly 
"Xavier Roces. Roces like in Baron Roces?"

OOC Xavier I don't know exactly how you want to reverse the situation here so I will wait for your post. For the others I need this scene to be completed to continue.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2005)

Jath quickly travels through the woods all afternoon, without any major incident. Towards the begining of the evening, he crosses a Merchant Caravan. As he gets closer to the caravan he notices that the men driving the caravan makes a sign with his hand asking him to stop his horse.


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2005)

Slowing down and stopping for a moment, as he did not wish to be rude, but neither did he wish to lose any more time than was absolutely necessary, Jath pulled along side the driver, but did not dismount.

"Good evening Master Drover, I hope that all is well."

Although Jath kept his tone light, his right hand rested easily on the slender hilt of his rapier, not to threaten, but just to show that he was not an easy fool waiting to be had.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai lets out a chuckle at the comment about the bed's being comfortable, he couldn't care less if he was sleeping on straw, so long as it was safe from being bothered.  In the morning, "we's best take care o' things quiet n' quick, no wan' disturb'n folk ta see us."




Oculus nods at Dai. He looks around at the others, realizing how much they had lost in the past few days. Things were only going to get tougher from here on out. They needed to find allies, but where?  With these thoughts in mind, the young human wizard drifts off to sleep.


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Xavier Roces. Roces like in Baron Roces?"




Xavier leans forwards on the railing and considers the group of men below*.

Finally he nods. A faint smile plays across his features.

ooc: * Detect Evil.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2005)

As they approaches Xavier starts feeling the faint evil aura emanating from some of these mens.


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human Servant of Hieroneious*

"And now you have me at an advantage."

_To the Seven Hells with sublety and obfuscation. Its for courtisan's and Kings. Heironeous, if I am to die here, let it be bravely._ Xavier wonders wryly if he has not been given what he asked for. The chance to test himself. Xavier returns his attention to the priest.

"I know what you _call yourself_, but who are you _really_?"

_And which foul god do you really serve?_

ooc: er, how far are they from Xavier. They are on the lower level and Xavier is on the balcony, right? Or did I get that mixed up. These guys don't intimidate easily, but Xavier doesn't know that (yet). So try and play it cool. If it comes to a fight, as per the ooc post, I suppose.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2005)

The men on the wagon notices Jath hands on his weapon and raises his hands in the air. 

"Rest assure Sir that I wish you no harm. Since this road only leads to Prumen, I can safely assume that's where you are heading. I was there yesterday night. I don't know what are your intentions but the village was completly destroyed, I didn't see a single person alive. Most of them, seems to have been slaughter in the village main hall. It was horrible blood and body parts everywhere. Looking at the corpse, It happened fairly recently. 

I left immediatly, the place was simply too scary. I don't know but I wouldn't go there if I were you, whatever killed these people might still be around. I am heading for Mornonas, I will notify the authority of the massacre."

The men looks at Jath, visibely horrified by what he seens but not panicked. 

------

OOC You are correct Doghead, Xavier is still on the balcony one floor above the 4 men.

The priest looks amused by the young noble perspicacity. He straighten his back up and looks at Xavier "Obviously my little disguise won't fool you. You can call me Panther. I am let's say the new tenant of this place" The white of his teeth pierces the shadow of the temple as he proudly smiles introducing himself. Gror and the other two militian have their weapon ready and seems very frustrated of not being able to use them. They seem to be like watchdog simply waiting for a word from their master to attack. 

"Now young Noble, tell me what I did to deserve such an prestigious visit.
the disguised men keeps his arrogant smile as he talks to Xavier.


----------



## doghead (May 7, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Obviously my little disguise won't fool you. You can call me Panther. I am let's say the new tenant of this place"
> 
> "Now young Noble, tell me what I did to deserve such an prestigious visit."




Xavier is thrown for a moment by the man's confidence. Xavier considers attempting to intimidate them men below, but discards the idea immediately. _Threats will only expose your weakness._ He switches tack. 

He bows in response to the compliment, using the moment to gather his composure.

"You have not only taken a temple of Heironeous, but its name, and the name of one of its sons. You cannot have thought that you would not draw the attention of the Church of Heironeous eventually. And if you did, you were mistaken.

"I am here to find out why you have done so."


----------



## Verbatim (May 8, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The men on the wagon notices Jath hands on his weapon and raises his hands in the air.
> 
> "Rest assure Sir that I wish you no harm. Since this road only leads to Prumen, I can safely assume that's where you are heading. I was there yesterday night. I don't know what are your intentions but the village was completly destroyed, I didn't see a single person alive. Most of them, seems to have been slaughter in the village main hall. It was horrible blood and body parts everywhere. Looking at the corpse, It happened fairly recently.
> 
> ...




Relaxing his grip on his weapon as he listened to the drover's tale, Jath kept his face neutral, but felt a knot tighten in his stomach. While he was by no means a coward, Jath was very superstitious and the prospect of riding through a ghost town did not appeal to him. However, the thought of returning to his mother without accomplishing even a part of his mission appealed to him even less. In the end, his mother's wishes won the mental dispute, just as they had since he was old enough to remember.

With practiced ease a smile came to his face and Jath looked down at the drover.

"I thank you for your warning and when you reach Mornonas go to the carnival tents my family run. The fortune teller owes me a favor and tell her that Jath requests that all debts would be repaid if she would read your fate lines. I promise Goodman Drover, it will be the best experience of your life."

Looking down the road that would lead him into the city of Prumen, Jath wondered if the object his mother sent him after had anything to do with the destruction.

_~I guess there is only one way to find out...~_

Nodding his thanks to the drover one last time, Jath flicked the reins softly and once again was on his way. Now however, the game had potentially changed quite a bit.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2005)

The priest can't prevent a smile as Xavier says that he is here to find out. 

"Gror, guards lowers your weapons. Let's greet our noble guest with all the respect he deserves. 

Gror looks at Xavier for a few seconds unsure why the priest is not ordering them to kill him on the spot and sheats his weapon back. He turns towards the priest and adds

"You know that you are taking big risk, by doing so. "

The priest ignore the comment and says. "These men obviously don't have any "savoir vivre" (in Axyrian) "Please join me tonight for supper, I will show you around."

The eyes of Gror almost get out of their orbit. He is raging inside, barely containing himself. 

OOC Panther is actually inviting Xavier for a tour of his domain now.

----

It's about 6 PM. The horse is getting tire but these breed of horse are very resistant to long rides.

Jath looks at his map. From his actual position he should be about 4 hours from the village Prumen and perhaps 5 from the area indicated on his map.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2005)

Although he knew that his mount could handle being pressed harder, Jath felt no desire to rush into the city with the sun having set.

_~No need to tempt the fates anymore than I have to…~_

Dismounting and stretching his tired legs, Jath quickly pulled the saddle off of the mount and began brushing her down.

”I think that tomorrow we will both need to be rested and ready for anything. I promise to watch your back if you will watch mine.”

Although his only response was a quivering of the ears, Jath smiled and took it as a good sign all the same. As the last bit of daylight began to fade, Jath built a small fire and unrolled his bedroll next to his saddle.

_~It has been almost a year since I last slept like this. I had forgotten how much I missed it.~_

Eating a light meal beside the fire, Jath began to relax, and as sleep slowly threatened to take him, he did not resist its touch.


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Please join me tonight for supper, I will show you around."




Xavier considers the offer for a moment. Nothing has gone the way he would have expected from the moment the priest and his companions walke in the door. _There is no way they are going to let me just walk away. And I doubt that I could tale all of them. Some of them I would take with me, but they would take me down eventually._ The key, he decides is to work out why. If Gror doesn't kill him first. Xavier wonders if he should ask for assurances of his safety, but decides that the priest would happily give them, and break them. Anyway, he can only hope that by acting like he has nothing to fear he may convince them that it is true. Unlikely as it is.

"Your offer is most kind. I would be most interested to see around. What time were you thinking of?"

If the priest says now, Xavier shrugs and with an apology for his appearance, accepts.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2005)

As Xavier accepts the priest requests. The priest looks at him straight in the eyes with a large smile almost relieved that he accepted. 

"You did the right thing, fighting would have been a lost cause. 

Don't worry I will make sure that your stay among us is as pleasant as it can be."

He lower his head and looks back at Xavier. "One more thing, I will have to cover your eyes, to lead you to my humble residence. One is never too careful" He finishes with a friendly smiles. 

Gror and the two militian are fuming, but still controlling themselves. 

OOC Knowledge Nobility roll 10+7
Xavier remembers when he was a kid during the last war with Axyr, eating at the table with high ranked Axyrian officer or noble. While their men were dying in disgusting dungeon they were given access to formal to oppulent living quarters accordingly to their ranks. They had restricted access to the Castle garden, library and other non-senstive area where they could pass time until the end of the war, or when their ransom would be paid. 

Xavier also notices that the men uses a lot of Noble expression to designate things. His invitation do sounds like a very polite way for him to surrender and accepts being a "prisoner" in a golden cage.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "You did the right thing, fighting would have been a lost cause.
> 
> Don't worry I will make sure that your stay among us is as pleasant as it can be."
> 
> "One more thing, I will have to cover your eyes, to lead you to my humble residence. One is never too careful."




"Ah," says Xavier as the pieces begin to fall into place.

"I do get the feeling that you are confusing the idea of _supper_, with that of _surrender_. The former would be my pleasure, the latter is out of the question.

"You are, you seem to be forgetting, in _my house_.

ooc: DM - which of the men radiate evil? Or is that still unclear?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2005)

Xavier senses that Gror and the priest are radiating evil.

As Xavier refuses the gallant surrender requests, the priest shrugs and make a large sight.

"Then I will have to revert to violence. I hate using violence with other civilised person"

(OOC Understand here noble, the hardcore noble often think that they are the only person educated and important enought to be considered civilised, another noble jargon). 

He then adds slightly shaking his head left and right
"No!  my house"

He turns his back to Xavier and waves his hand in a nonchalant way.

"Gror you know what you have to do, please don't hurt him too badly, he might be worth a lot of money"

He then starts to walk towards the stair located at the far end of the church.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier smiles grimly at the priests response. He doesn't bother with a reply. He lowers his head for a moment as he calls on Hieroneous to grant him the courage to face what is coming. With a touch he eliminates the lingering effects of the Captain's blow this morning if necessary.

"Well Oa, its going to get noisy. Defended me, and will you."

Xavier notices that the priest has turned his back and is walking away. Perhaps Heironeous heard his prayer after all.

ooc: Going to away for the next 24-36 hours, so feel free to push it along. Some thoughts: 
* Lay Hands, but save a point to stablise someone (Xavier wants Gror alive if possible) * Command Oa to Defend him. * AC 11, hp 22. * longsword (mw) +6 melee (1d8+1, 19-20x2) * He has only one smite, so wait until the situation favours his chances of hitting - charging, flanking (with Oa). * Fight defensively if necessary * Possibly use Disarm, but only if its not likely that his opponent will succeed in disarming Xavier (just saw the sting in the tail of this little maneuver) * Live to fight another day if things go badly.

If Xavier is attacked by more than one, attampt to use his better mobility to split things up.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2005)

Initiative
Gror 14
Xavier 12+1
Soldier 1 8
Soldier 2 3

Gror shouts to the other "Take the stairs of the entrance I will take the other" As he heads quickly towards the eastern back stair.


--------------------------------
- . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .-
-................ altar. . . . . . . . . .-
-. . . . . . . .-----. . . . . . . . . .-
-..........................................- 
-------------------------------- 
-....----------------------.......- stair to the altar
-.................-----..................-
---....................................---
---....................................---Stairs to the balcony left,right
---....................................---
-..........................................-
-...........................Pr............-X
-.............=................=..G.... -
-.................................M1.....-
-...............................M2.......-
-.............=................=.........-
. .
. .about 120' of temple pillars every20'
. .
-.............=................=..........-
-...........................................-
-...........................................-
-...........................................- 
-|||....................................|||-stairs leading to the 2nd floor
----------<----------->-------- balcony


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier makes a decision. He turns to his right and sets off for the stairs that Gror is approaching. He moves quickly, calling his hound to follow. With luck, he will be able to make it to the landing midway between the floors before Gror, thus giving him the advantage of elevation over his opponent. If not anywhere on the stairs will do, but the landing would be easier for Oa.

Xavier takes his sword in a two handed grip and calls upon the Hieroneous to guide his hand.

ooc: * longsword (mw) +6 melee (1d8+1, 19-20x2) 
* +1 to hit due to holding the higher ground
* Smite Evil (+3 to hit, +2 dam, 1/day)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 15, 2005)

Quickly heads towards the stairs and starts climbing them. Xavier notices that he moves extremely fast for someone in chain mail.

Xavier also starts running towards the stairs, holding his sword in one hand he jumps over the balcony unto the stairs (roll jump 9+1 DC10 Hop up, Balance 13+1 DC 15) Xavier jumps over the balcony and falls on the stairs below right in front of Gror. But Xavier not used to to perform those acrobatic moves misses a steps as he falls on the ground and take a few second to recover his balance (Basically taking his standard action to regain footing.) Oa ( jump 2+8, balance 15+2) jumps over it also and falls nearby Xavier. He smoothly falls on the stairs and his able to attack Gror right away. (roll 14+3;dmg 1+3) He savagely attacks Gror to the neck, but Gror helping himself with the handle of his double sword is able to dodges the attacks of the dog.

Xavier is somehow impressed how easily he was able to defend himself against the animal. 

The other two militian seeing that Gror is already engaged with Xavier decides to turn around and heads towards the stairs. 

Initiative
Gror 14
Xavier 12+1
Soldier 1 8
Soldier 2 3


--------------------------------
- . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .-
-................ altar. . . . . . . . . .-
-. . . . . . . .-----. . . . . . . . . .-
-..........................................- 
-------------------------------- 
-....----------------------.......- stair to the altar
-.................--Pr-..................-
---....................................---
---....................................-XOStairs to the balcony left,right
---................................M2-G-
-....................................M1..-
-..........................................-
-.............=................=........ -
-..........................................-
-..........................................-
-.............=................=.........-
. .
. .about 120' of temple pillars every20'
. .
-.............=................=..........-
-...........................................-
-...........................................-
-...........................................- 
-|||....................................|||-stairs leading to the 2nd floor
----------<----------->-------- balcony

Oa doesn't even have the chance to finish his attack that the dark armored men retaliates at the dog. He first strikes with the right side of his sword. (roll 19) hitting Oa in the stomach (dmg 8) then let roll his sword in his hand to strike him the back with the other blade. (roll 19; dmg 6) The dog seriously bleeding crashes on the ground unconcious. Xavier still can beleive how quickly and effectively Gror got rid of his animal friend. 

OOC Action Xavier.


----------



## doghead (May 16, 2005)

Xavier has seen enough soldiers to realise that this man is in a different league from Xavier. One-on-one with Gror, Xavier might have been able to get lucky. But with the two militian, it wouldn't even be a contest. By rights Xavier should withdraw. But Oa's howl as Gror cut him down still lives in Xavier's head after the animal itself has fallen silent. The sound of Gror's dead body hitting the floor will go some way to silencing it though.

_May Hieroneous have mercy on my soul._

Xavier strikes, calling on Hieroneous to lend his servant a little of his Divine and eternal strength.

ooc: Two attacks. Whoa. Xavier is toast. But while he's at it, two handed attack with all the Smiting goodness he can put into it. (pappa needs a 20!) Can you get a flanking bonus from an ally that has been killed earlier in the round? If the answer's yes, I'll take it.

At least this time my character has a sword in hand.

BTW: Does the balustrade go all around the church, or is it simply along each wall?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2005)

OOC The balustrade circles the whole church, no flanking bonus for Oa, and he has a double sword in hand (that explain the 2 attacks, but Xavier seeing how easily he got rid of Oa beleives that he is no match for this evil warrior.


----------



## doghead (May 16, 2005)

ooc: ah, a double sword. Thats a relief. With the two attacks and fast move, I thought I was looking at a Barbarian 6. Of course, I might still be.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2005)

As the dog falls on the ground Xavier notices an evil grin of satisfaction on his opponent face. "Your next daddy's little boy"

As Xavier implores Heireionous his body fills with a sudden surge of strenght and positive energy, his hand and blade waves under the sudden burst. 

(roll 16+10; dmg 8+3) Xavier let Heireionous guide his hand and pulls out an amazing combination, feinting an attack on the right to destabilise his opponent and following up with an attack to the abdomen of his opponent. Gror in an amazing defensive move steps back quickly but loses footing when Xavier blades hits his chain mail. The blade doesn't go through but the impact pushes Gror, back against the stone ramp of the stairs. He regain balance but seems affected by his back injury. "You will pay for that"

The priest climbs the altar and dissapears down the stairs. A few second later a crossbow bolt hits one of the militian. All Xavier hears is the cable of the crossbow and a low sounds when it goes through the militian body (roll 14+2;dmg 4). The militian seriously injured turns towards the direction where the bolt came from. "Someone is hidden somewhere around here"

They both take cover and look to identify the origin of the bolt. 

Round 2

Gror not paying attention to what is happening below and completly enraged by Xavier's attack, step up the stairs (5 foot step) and attack the paladin with all his hate. (roll 15;14; dmg 15) Xavier is doing his best to counter his attack, but the evil warrior is just too strong. The blades are whirlwing around him at an incredible speed, all he can do is deflect the lethal blow such that they don't seriously injure him. after a few seconds he is bleeding from at least 5 minor wounds. His cloths are completly ripped. 

Xavier can see the joy in his opponent eyes. 
"You a better than I taught, but not enough to even stand a chance against me HAHAHAHAHAHA" He finishes with an evil laugh.


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Hieroneous*

The appearance of the third party fills Xavier with a wild Joy.

_Hieroneous watches over me. I shall walk the storm of swords and fear no harm._

Xavier surges forwards then withdraws, taking advantage of the momentary space to regain the high ground.

"You talk too much."

Xavier lanches a flurry of attacks at the black clad warrior.

ooc: 5 foot step to regain high ground if necessary. Attack, attack and more attack. Two hands, lots-o-grunting. The works.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2005)

Xavier reads surprises in his opponent eyes as he keeps on figthing even after being wounded. 

Xavier tries to put to best uses all the moves he learned with his fighting instructor. As he parry one of his opponent attack he notices how far his weapon went creating an opening in his defense. Without hesitation he jumps on it. (attack roll 20! 20!;dmg 7+1 x2. Wow I am starting to beleive in Heireionous  ).  Xavier overwhelmed by his opponent attack, put a knee on the step to lower himself giving more punch to his attack and thrust his blade in his opponent stomach. Gror does everything he can to dodge the blow but is unable and the blade pierces his armor and flesh. 

Gror steps back for a second visibely surprised by the efficiency of Xavier's attack. But that doesn't seems to be enough to stop him and charges back on Xavier. The warrior enters a ferocious rage and seems to forget everything around him. 

A second quarrel is shot towards the second militian. (roll 1) but the quarrel fly a feet feet above him and crashes against the wall of the temple. From the shadow an elderly warrior dressed with the color of Mergovia and wearing a light armor charges sword in hand on the two militians.  

The two militian starts running on the newcommer and engaged him (roll 16; dmg 1;roll 16;dmg 5) The old men seems quite experienced and dodges most of the blow. 

"Hey Grand pa go back home, you still have a few months ahead of you"

round 3

Gror now completly loosing it continue his ferocious attack on Xavier (roll 13;15 dmg 14) This time Xavier already tired by all the blood loss and dodging losses a bit of his concentration. His reflex are getting slower and he can't do nothing more than watch his enemy when his blade opens a large wound in his leg and he follow up with the other blade with a deadly blow to the chest. Xavier crashes on the ground, hearing the sound of his enemy laughing but he also has time to see how easily the mysterious old warrior gets rid of the militian facing him.

As he slowly falls into conciousness on the stairs of the temple he feels Gror hand applying a cream on his chest injury "Darn, Panther what are you forcing me to do, save this..... I will ........." Xavier falls into unconsciousness


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2005)

ooc: No. What's this fad to black stuff? What are you doing? Stay with me kid. One more round! Damn. Xavier and _Grandpa_ were just about to whup some evil ass!


----------



## DarkMaster (May 17, 2005)

Xavier suddenly regain consciousness, he feels a warm fuzzy feeling on his leg and chest. He opens his eyes and sees the old soldier kneeling in front of him a potion in his hand. 

"That was close young men, my name is Karn, I am a soldier of Mergovia. Please hurry up, He will probably come back with reinforcement soon."

Xavier notices that the old warrior is seriously injured. A large quantity of blood is flowing from his left arm, and he seems rather white. But Xavier also notices that he doesn't seem to bother too much about his injury. As Xavier sits in the stairs, he sees the body of the two militians on the ground. 

"These two are traitors to our nation. The other ran away, seriously injured. I let him go, I wasn't in condition to continue the fight in their lair and you needed help."


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier jerks up into sitting position, his hands scrabbling around the sticky stone steps for his sword.

"Gror," he mumbles thicky. Xavier's mouth and thoughts are thick and sluggish. "Where is Gror?"

Xavier finds his sword and glances around, finally noticing that Gror is not to be seen, either alive or dead. The man's words return out the fog in his mind. _The other ran away. Gror._

"You're not Grandpa. You're hurt. Oa."

Xavier moves over to where the hound lies, laying hands on the fallen animal.

_Heironeous let it not be too late._

"You're right. We must get out of here."

Xavier jams the still bloody sword back in its scabbard and with a grunt picks up the fallen animal. Staggering slightly under the weight, he turns towards the front doors and begins moving as fast as he is able.

ooc: Use one point on Oa to stabilise the dog in case he still lives. Not sure how much of his Lay on Hands power Xavier used before the combat.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2005)

As Xavier mentions Gror, Karn reacts. "That traitor is much more skilled than I ever imagined. He played his role well this son of @#$%^. We fought for a few second, he almost killed me, but I was able to strike him on the shoulder, and the coward ran away"

Karn keeps an eyes on the stairs while Xavier stabilise his dying dog. "Quick, let's get out I will tell you more once we are outside. 

OOC Xavier didn't use any, I assume the cream help him recover all his HP. Xavier is now at 3 hp.

Karn smiles without saying a word as Xavier mentions Grandpa.

Karn helps Xavier getting out of the temple. They both can hear the priest yelling at Gror for his incompetence down the tunnel. "I wonder how you convinced Uder of your capability, it's your second failure today, now what will I tell the Baron, Tell me what will I tell him you dumb head" 

Karn and Xavier quickly rushes through the side door and starts mixing in the crowd. 

Karn while walking as fast as he can tells Xavier "Sorry Sir, I didn't know on which side you were, we have been fooled too many times by people pretending to be followers of Heireionous. 

On our first encounter you didn't really convince me of your alligance. Again I am sorry, you are a very brave warrior."

He pauses take a good look around and continue with a sad expression"Did you see my compagnion, what happened to them?"

Karn presses his walk as much as he can without looking too suspicious. "Sir if you want we could hide in the guard barrack, I still have a few old friends there, unless of course you have a better proposition?


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier strides out of the church and into the streets outside. His first thought is to head to the house of the old paladin, but almost immediately he dismisses that idea. _If they follow us there, then it will bring all sorts of trouble down on his head._

"The Baron's castle. I have rooms there. You will be my guest."

_And it seems like we could both do with someone to keep our backs._

A noble with his clothes slashed and bloodied, and bearing a bloody hound in his arms, there is no way they are going to pass unnoticed. There is little point in trying. So Xavier strides away from the church as fast as he is able.

"But they will be looking for us, and the castle is on the other side of town. Where is the nearest guard house? Do you know? There we should be safe enough. From there we can consider our options.

"And I can thank you properly. And tell you what I know. I think I have seen your companions."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2005)

The old men smiles and becomes slightly red as Xavier mention spending a night at the castle. "Sir that would be a great honor, but I don't know how the Baron will take this. I am from a very simple descent, my parents were simple farmers.

He pauses and think for a few second he then raises his head and look at Xavier with a little smile "But if you can convince him, I would gladly accepts. Perhaps you could get me an audience and I could tell him what I saw in Prumen?

As Xavier mentions the guard house, Karn and him notice a patrol walking among the various people walking down the street (mostly factory workers). Immediatly after seeing them one of the guards start walking towards them, an intrigued look on his face. The guards seems fairly young and do not seems hostile (sense motive xxx+6). Xavier notices that he doesn't draw his sword and his facial expression seems more surprised than aggressive. 

The other two guards notices Karn and Xavier a second or two later and follow the other a few feets behind.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous.*

"You are with me Karn. I'm sure that there will be no problem."

The thought reminds Xavier how surprised he was at the Baron's lack of regard for conventions and traditions when it came to his staff, and how impressed he was by it. Once more he is reminded of how complicated things are in Mornonas.

"There is much we need to talk about I think. But first we should share what we know with each other before we share with others. Things are ... confusing, and the roots of this go deep I think."

Xavier turns towards the young guardman and his companions.

"Ho guardman. You are a sight for sore eyes. I was attacked and were it not for the assistance of Karn here, I might not be talking to you now.

"I am Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous and guest of the Baron." Xavier drops his head slightly in acknowledgement of the guardman's position and authority.* "Would it be posible for you to see us back to the castle? Or arrange for someone to do so? At the moment, I doubt we have the strength to deal with a bad tempered begger."

ooc: Diplomacy +14 - at this point Xavier has no wish to create any more problems than he already has by copping an attitude.

btw: What is the condition of Oa? Did Xavier manage to catch/stabilise the hound before it died? Or is he carrying around a carcas at the moment?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2005)

Oa is breathing difficultly. Each inspiration seems extremely difficult. 

(Diplomacy roll 7+14) 

The soldier recognises Xavier's Heraldry on his stained cloths, that combines with Xavier's hability to lead and convince has a great impact on the guards. 

"You both seems very injured, we will escort you immediatly to the castle.

He immediatly turns towards the other two guards. "These men needs our help, quick give me a hand.

As the other approaches and whispers to them making sure that no one around in the small crowd that is starting to gather around Xavier and Karn. "The younger men is part of the Roces family, we got to act quickly and try not to attract too much attention on them.

The young guards give his cloack to Xavier. "I recommand you cover your self with this Sir, it will keep unwanted look away.

He turns towards Karn and adds "You should be fine with your uniform"

Karn accepts without saying a word and takes position with the other guard like if he was part of their patrol group. 

The younger soldier stays near Xavier holding him up to help him walk faster, Karn and the other two make sure that no one in the crowd gets too close. 

The guards reach a few hundred feets further the local guard barrack. As they gets there Karn collapses. He is completly exhausted. Two guards help him sits down and he slowly recover his strenght 

Xavier and Karn are then quickly introduced to the captain. A middle aged half-elf by the name of Treval. After a quick briefing on Xavier situation he orders the guards to take a caravan and bring them back to the castle. They are both given a cure potion. 

The captain tells them "Might not cure everythign but that should help you recover faster"

Xavier and Karn sits in the caravan and starts heading towards the castle. The medium sized caravan is not very confortable but is covered making it difficult for people outside to identify the passenger. One guard is driving the cart and the other two are sitting on top protecting it. 

Karn takes a deep breath as he open up his potion and drink it. After cleaning his mouth with his sleeve he addresses Xavier. "My name is Karn, I am a Mergovian soldier. I have been fighting for our country for almost 50 years. I was part of the Prumen militia. But our village was savagely attacked by soldier of our own militia. They kill almost everybody. I saved a few of the children but the rest have been murdered. 

I am here with another ex-militian, and a few other people who got involved for various reason in this story. We are here to track down those murderer and make sure that justice is done.

Xavier can feel an extreme determination and also a lot of pain in the old men eyes as he tells Xavier about himself.


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Once Xavier knows that these men will assist them, he pours that which remains of Heironeous' gift of healing into Oa.*

He accepts the cloak from the guard gratefully.

When Karn collapses, Xavier immediately feels guilty for not offering to heal the old man somewhat. The old man, Karn, would not ask for help until those around him have been helped first, Xavier realises belatedly. He is angry at himself for not having seen it. When the guard offers Xavier the potion, Xavier insists that Karn take it along with his own. Karn, Xavier remainds him, has already given Xavier one of his potions.

In the wagon Xavier listens to Karn's story with a growing sense of disquiet. When Karn finishes, Xavier nods.

"We have much to talk about. But we must be careful where we talk and about who might overhear us."

ooc: * I think that would be about 3-4 points. 
ooc: can we be overheard by the driver/guards?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 20, 2005)

Karn gratefully accepts Xavier's potion. "Thank you Sir but if you don't mind I will keep it for a later use. Who knows might need it next."

Mentioning to be careful Karn adds. "You can trust me. I have been fooled so many times in the past week that I don't know who I can trust anymore. I am even questioning if I can trust my own country"

OOC The cart is covered and with all the outside noise Xavier can assume that they can't hear anything if he doesn't talk too loud.


----------



## doghead (May 22, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier nods in agreement with Karn sentiment.

"There is indeed alot happening in Mornonas, and much is not as it seems.

"I am Xavier Roces, Servant and Holy Warrior of Heironeous. And I am most gratful to have met you Karn of Pruman.

"There is one I believe you can trust, another Servant of Hieronous like myself. He alone has kept alive the true flame of Heironeous in Mornonas all these years. I thought about going to him after we left the church, but I could not risk drawing Gror and his companions down on him."

Xavier tells Karn about the old paladin, and describes where he lives. Xavier then goes on to outline the days events, from the morning audience with the Baron to the fight with Gror. He keeps to the facts, leaving his suspicions and suppositions out of it for the moment.

Finally he concludes, "When we get to the castle I think it would be best if you wear the cloak. Pruman, and those connected to it, are getting alot of attention at the moment. I think it would be better if we do not draw attention to the fact," Xavier indicates Karn's militain armour with its Pruman crest, "just yet. Not until we know more, I think."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 24, 2005)

Karn agrees with Xavier about Prumen and not letting them know about his true identity. Karn takes a dagger and carefully removes the Prumen Insigna from his military uniform.  "That should take care of it" He finishes. He then put the crest in his backpack. 

He listen carefully Xavier talking about the Paladin, (sense motive) Xavier feels that the old men eyes lit up as he describes him, but he doesn't add anything more.

He tells what he knows to Xavier about what happened in the village. How people were massacred by Gror and the other militian, his suspicions about Uder leading the whole operation. How he saved some children of Prumen and how to group lead them to safety. How the brother mayor, who was performing research in the nearby wood was assassinated. How Gnarll and Telic were killed. How he saved the life of Joe Conrad on the recommandation of Solomon. 

" I got there a few minutes before their attack. I told the old wizard to get away somewhere safe as the group was expecting an action on him. He teleported to safety with his wife, I quickly left the building when it was savagely assaulted by a group of cloak humanoid and Gror and a very large cloacked humanoid. Outnumbered and knowing that no life were at risk I run back to the temple hopping to find my friend. 

He pauses slightly ashamed of not having try to stop them he then continues "After all these years in the military I learned one thing, One has to choose his battle."

He then stops and looks at Xavier for a good 30 seconds. "Perhaps, it isn't wise to tell you all that. For all I know you could be with them. But somehow I feel that I can trust you young men."

OOC Feel free to add

The cart finally reaches the castle, as the guard are about to open the door. Karn grabs strongly Xavier's shirt and whispers "Inside the castle you lead, do not worry I will follow what you say"

Xavier can feel in the men eyes that he is letting his life in his hand.


----------



## doghead (May 25, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous.*

Xavier nods as Karn removes the insignia.

"That will help, but your uniform still marks you as a member of the militain. I'm concerned that questions about where you are from could lead to unwanted attention. Perhpas it would be a good idea to wear the cloak still.

Xavier is excited to hear that Karn knows the Conrads. The paladin grinds his teeth in anger as he listens to Karn's description of what happened at the Mister Conrad's house.

"I had hoped to hear that Master Conrad and his companions had left the under-temple safely. But you did not see them, so they may be still down there. And if they are not, we would have little chance of finding them now that they cannot return to Master Conrad's house.

Xavier acknowledges Karn's wisdom with a smile.

"I have still to learn about picking my battles. If it were not for you, today might have been my last one. At least for a while."

And he accepts Karn's statement quietly. After a moment, Xavier responds.

"It had occured to me that our meeting could have been staged managed to insert you into my confidence. I don't believe that it is so, and likewise I have told you more than I would a man I thought I could not trust. But it is true for both of us that our trust is based in an element of faith, and instinct. To pretend otherwise would be foolishness, and you don't strike me as a foolish man, Karn of Pruman."

Once at the castle, Xavier sees to Oa first, getting the animals safely to the kennels where it can be tended. He politely deflects any questions and waves off any attempt to see to his wounds, saying that they can wait until later, when he has returned to his chambers.

Once at his chamber, Xavier will see to getting Karn out of his uniform and into something less conspicious. Anything Karn needs in the way of clothes, Xavier will pay for.* If Karn agrees, Xavier will have a second bed brought to the room (from what I can remember, there is room enough for a whole squad in there).

ooc: * Or not. I can't see any wealth listed on Xavier's sheet. Do you have anything noted. I also saw that he's a bit of a dab hand at the lute. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2005)

Karn agrees with everything Xavier proposes. When Xavier asks for a second bed Karn is very touched by the noble concerns for his safety. 

"Thanks my lord"

Xavier provides Karn with some of his courtier's cloth. Being of similar stature the cloth are fitting him well. But the old soldier seems to feel akward with those type of cloths on. 

A bit later Jt'trialiala appears visibely shy and diverting the young nobles eyes as much as she can. She quickly orders a few servants to bring another bed in Xavier's room. She announces them that the baron won't be avalaible tonight. But he should be there before Xavier leaves to battle tomorrow morning. 

Xavier and Karn are brought their supper, a few minutes later three servant enter a small bed inside the huge bedroom. 

They both eat the delicious meal on the large dinning table in the bedroom. The meal with its five plates his excellent and the wine of a local producer is also of high quality. 

Jt'trialiala who noticed Xavier injury comes back to their rooms towards the end of the night with two potions. "Courtesy of the Baron, he wants you to be in the best shape possible for tomorrow's battle." she then make a quick bow and leave the room. 

Karn who notices the obvious interest of the lady for Xavier. Looks at him and smile not saying a word not wanting to embarrass the noble. 

OOC Doghead I want to move this thing a bit, but feel free to add more discussion with Karn if you want.

OOC Assuming you go to bed after that, everyone levels up when they wake up in the morning. Hopefully everyone is still following.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

ooc: Thats fine DarkMaster. And apologies for the absense of late, been a little under the weather. Hopefully I will be back on my feet by the end of the week-ish. I'll try to keep up, but ghost Xavier if you need to. thotd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 5, 2005)

The story continues

The Return


----------

